# Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)



## Lower (6. Januar 2010)

*Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital *BEENDET**




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Willkommen beim Green Spirit Mod by Low3r! Rechner für das St. Anna Kinderspital

Die Idee zu diesem Mod bekam ich cirka zu Weihnachten, nachdem ich das Tagebuch Wakü Rechner für eine Spendenaktion gelesen habe. Ich will in diesem Tagebuch einen kompletten Rechner bauen und den Erlös dem St. Anna Kinderspital in Wien spenden.

Der Mod soll in grün gehalten werden. Es soll ein Midi-Tower verwendet werden und grüne Nanoxia Lüfter. Welches Gehäuse gewählt wird steht mittlerweile fest: Es wird ein 
Coolermaster CM690II!

Sponsoren:

Herzlichen Dank an alle Sponsoren die sich an diesem Projekt beteiligen werden:

 an Nanoxia (Sie stellen die Lüfter und Kühlflüssigkeit für das Projekt!)

 an pc-cooling.at (Sie stellen die Radis und eine Laiing Pumpe!)

Und der mittlerweile dritte Sponsor OCZ  an Sie (Von ihnen kommen die RAMs)

Und nun der vierte Sponsor Aquatuning.de  an Sie

Außerdem noch Nils der das Projekt von Herzem unterstützt! 

Wie es nun aussieht übernimmt LOGIC (aus unserem Forum) die Kosten der Grafikkarte  an ihn!

Und es kommt noch Caseking dazu! Das Gehäuse kommt von ihnen! 

Alriin (auch aus unserem Forum) hat sich bereit erklärt die Festplatte zu sponsern  an ihn (es wird eine WD Caviar Black 500GB)

der_yappi (wiederum aus unserem Forum) wird eine Soundkarte bereitstellen! Auch an ihn ein herzliches Dankeschön 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Vielen Dank an euch alle! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über das St. Anna Kinderspital:
Ich lebe seit meiner Geburt in Wien. Das österreichische rote Kreuz hat in Wien ein ganz besonderes Kinderkrankenhaus errichtet. Es dient der Versorgung kranker Kinder. Besonders die Kinderkrebsforschung wird hier unterstützt. Allein in den letzten Jahren ist die Rate der erfolgreich behandelten Krebspazienten auf 80% gestiegen, da sie im Krankenhaus auf modernste Technik setzen. Das Spital wird in Österreich als das beste Krebskrankenhaus bezeichnet und es wird auch Österreichweit stark unterstützt, durch viele Spenden. Besonders Leute, die diese Krankheit besiegt haben kümmern sich stark um diese Kinder. Ich bin einer von vielen gesunden Menschen auf der Welt, doch um mich herum sind schon einige Menschen an Krebs erkrankt und der großteil davon auch gestorben. Durch die gute Entwicklung der Medizin sind haben einige den Krebs besiegt und haben bis heute keine Anzeichen von Wiedererkrankung. Da in meinem Umkreis Krebs schon oft vorgekommen ist, möchte ich helfen. Helfen mit einer Sache die ich gerne tue. Computerhardware ist meine Leidenschaft! Diese Leidenschaft für einen guten Zweck zu nutzen ist ein unbeschreiblich gutes Gefühl. Denn es gibt nicht viele Menschen die soetwas tun und ich finde wir sollten mit unserer Leidenschaft Gutes bewirken. Ich danke jedem Sponsor und jeder Person im Forum die etwas dazu beiträgt. Das zeigt, dass ihnen diese Kinder auf dem Herzen liegen. Vor allem Privatpersonen wie LOGIC und Alriin verdienen Respekt, denn ich hätte nicht mit Privatpersonen gerechnet! 

Liebe Grüße,

Euer Lower
​


----------



## Lower (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Zusammenstellung für St. Anna Kinderspitalsrechner:



Update 10.1.2009:

Ich bin doch etwas früher mit dem Update fertig geworden! Ich habe die 6 Produktbilder von Caseking verwendet und sie mit Paint überarbeitet






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube es ist soweit verständlich!

Update 12.01.2010:

Heute stand unerwartet ein ausgesprochen netter UPS-Mann vor der Tür. Ich dachte schon, dass ich für meinen anderen Mod die Sleeves von Nils bekomme. Zuerst übernahm ich das Paket und wunderte mich wieso dieses so groß sei. Danach nahm ich die Lieferschein-Rechnung (die normalerweise in so einem roten Plastukumschlag aufgeklebt ist) und sah sie mir an. Da standen doch tatsächlich die Produktbezeichnungen der Lüfter drauf. Ich war erstaunt, da ich nur auf die E-Mail von Nanoxia geantwortet habe und keine Rückmeldung bekommen habe. Nun ja das nenn ich mal Service! Nicht einmal meine Adresse musste ich angeben. Hach ja das Internet!

So nun möchte ich euch nicht länger mit Textwirrwarr zuschleudern sondern lasse Bilder sprechen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bekommen habe ich 5x 140mm Lüfter 4 je 700rpm und einen 1200rpm Lüfter, 2x120 mit je 600rpm und einen 80mm Lüfter der mit 1200 Umdrehungen pro Minute Luftverwirbelungen erzeugt! 

An dieser Stelle danke ich noch einmal Nanoxia für das Sponsoring und hoffe auf gute Zusammenarbeit in naher Zukunft für weitere Projekte, denn das ist sicher nicht mein Letztes!!


----------



## Lower (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Update 17.01.2010:

Hallo Leute ich melde mich verspätet zum Update der Lieferung von pc-cooling.at! Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle an Christian von pc-cooling.at! 

Bekommen habe ich eine Laaing DDC Pumpe sowie einen 14cm und 28cm Radiator von Magicool. Ich habe mir durch die parallele Lieferung von MDPC-X natürlich das Sleeven der Laaing Stromkabel nicht nehmen lassen. Zu meiner Bestellung hat Nils ein schönes Bild für das St.Anna Kinderspital dazugelegt. Es wird eingerahmt und bei Übergabe der Spendensumme zum Andenken mitüberreicht.


Hier das süße Bild, mit dem er den Mod und die Kinder von Herzem unterstützt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier die Lieferung von Christian 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier der Magicool 14cm Radiator. Sehr gut verarbeitet und super Optik!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier der 280er Radi, auch sehr schön!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier die Laaing! Sehr schön wie ich finde! Und ich hab es mir nicht nehmen lassen das Kabel zu sleeven!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die weiße Buchse habe ich gegen eine schwarze getauscht, Sehr gute Qualität, diese 40Ct pro Buchse lohnen sich wirklich, sehr gut verarbeitet und excellente Optik!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So far von mir heute!

Lg Lovro


----------



## Lower (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Update 19.01.2010

Hallo sehr geehrtes Publikum, Brüder und Schwestern, hiermit lade ich euch zu einem sehr sehr extravagantem Update ein. Heute stand ein sehr sehr netter Postbote vor mir. Er überreichte mir ein Paket, welches er drei Stockwerke hoch schleppen musste. Ich dachte mir wirklich: "Was für ein armer Kerl!" als ich ihn an der Tür erwartete. Nachdem ich ihm ein Autogramm gegeben hatte (als ein berühmter Casemodder muss man soetwas ja), rannte ich mit gebrochenem Schlüsselbein und einer 15kg Box nach oben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da sah ich dieses Logo, was nur bedeuten konnte das sich hinter diesem pappbraunem Päckchen nur ein Computerhardwareteil verbergen, ein Gehäuse um genau zu sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich öffnete dieses geheimnisvolle Päckchen welches zu meiner Überraschung mit Papier gefüllt war, oder doch nicht?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach entfernen des Papiers und des Päckchens sah ich nun dieses hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieses Gehäuse war so gut verpackt, wie man es von Coolermaster erwartet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann stand es in voller Pracht vor mir! Es ist sehr sehr gut verarbeitet und optisch sehr schön! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier von Innen. Sehr schön! sry wegen der Bildquali!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier das erste Bild mit Radi und Lüftern! Auch hier sry wegen der Bildquali, da dieses Bild recht spät am Abend entstanden ist. Die restlichen auch also Entschuldigung!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier der Radi von oben!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der ausgetauschte Frontlüfter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der zweite Radi hier am Boden befestigt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Lüfter am Seitenteil!

In meinem Post auf der 14 Seite füge ich noch Bilder hinzu mit HD5870 und weiterem. Weiters bitte ich einen Moderator mir zusätzliche Platzhalter einzufügen, falls möglich!


----------



## Lower (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Hallo Leute ich melde mich hheute mit einem Überraschungsupdate!!

Heute habe ich Farbe für die Teile die ich lackieren werde. Eine Montana Gold Can in Weiß und eine in Grün.
Ich schwöre einfach auf Montana GOLD!!

Zusätzlich erreichte mich erstaunlicherweise ein Paket von Nanoxia!
In einer zweiten E-Mail habe ich 1L Kühlflüssigkeit angefragt und ohne eine Antwort ihrerseits habe ich eine Lieferung bekommen. Das nenn ich mal Service!!!  zum Zweiten an Nanoxia!!! Sehr sehr lobenswert! Diese Aktion garantiert weitere Einkäufe! ***** Sterne, was soll ich sagen. Ich pack es einfach nicht!!


Hier das Paket!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier die Cans die ich heute besorgt habe!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier die Kühlflüssigkeit 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier die Kühlflüssigkeit mit der Can. Die Farbe der Küglflüssigkeit ist auf den Bildern etwas dünkler als in der Realität. Die Farbe der Flüssigkeit stimmt mit der der Can überein!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Lovro 


Update 23.1.2010:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celina'sPapa (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

[ABO] X

Ein sehr lobenswertes Projekt


----------



## h_tobi (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Hi Lower, schönes Projekt.  
Ich drück dir beide Daumen, das du viele Sponsoren findest.

1. [x] Coolermaster CM690II - Genug Platz für ne Wakü und kpl. schwarz. 

2. [x] Natürlich ein Abo von mir.

Edit: Gruß an den Papa, finde gut, das er dich unterstützt.


----------



## Nemesis Design (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

alter wie geil is das?

auf jeden fall das CM690II das is das erst mal das ich von dem was höre hammer case sieht richtig fett geil aus


----------



## Lower (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Hallo Leute,
danke euch !
Ich habe im 2.ten Post die Abstimmung editiert, sie wird, sobald ich online bin, immer auf den neuesten Stand gebracht 

Ich werde heute noch ein paar E-Mails schreiben!


----------



## AMD64X2-User (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Ich bin auch für das CM690II! Finds toll was du da machst!


----------



## h_tobi (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*



Lower schrieb:


> Willkommen in meinem 2.ten Tageuch liebe Leser!



Ändere noch mal die Überschrift. 
Und viel Erfolg.


----------



## Lower (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Danke für den Hinweis tobi, btw Abstimmung auch editiert und e-mail an Corsair schon gesendet!


----------



## hirschi-94 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Finde ich gut, dass du sowas machst...
Das CM690-2 interessiert mich auch...


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Das CM690-2 interessiert mich auch...



Dito  

 für das Projekt


----------



## Uter (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

schöne aktion (sowas ist immer gut) 

[x] cm690II (hör auch zum ersten mal von dem gehäuse aber ich hab mir mal überlegt das 1er zu kaufen von daher interessierts mich auch)

es gibt grüne noiseblocker lüfter?


----------



## Grilgan (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Super Aktion! Abo! 

Hoffentlich bekommst du viele Sponsoren.

Die Gehäuse kann ich nciht bewerten.


----------



## Lower (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Hoppla Nanoxia verschrieben, danke wiederum für den Hinweis!
Danke für euer Lob!


----------



## Jerlin (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Sehr geiles Projekt, finde es super !!

[x] Coolermaster CM690II  ^^


----------



## LOGIC (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Ein Super Projekt !! Dafür bekommste ein [X] ABO 

[x] Coolermaster CM690II


----------



## Lower (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Hallo Leute,
ich habe gerade die Abstimmung editiert! Die Abstimmung endet heute um 17:00 Uhr! Dann schreibe ich Caseking eine Mail! Antworten von Nanoxia und Corsair sind noch nicht gekommen.


----------



## LOGIC (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Da bin ich mal gespannt ob die Hersteller dir die teile Sponsoren


----------



## h_tobi (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Wünschen wir ihm das Beste.


----------



## Modstar (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Sprich mal mit Caseking die haben einen wunderbaren Draht zu Coolermaster also frag die mal ob sie dir ein Coolermaster sponsern!
Am besten fragst du mal unseren Olli P.!


----------



## Infin1ty (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Da muss man echt mal ein großes Lob aussprechen 
Hoffentlich beteiligen sich viele Hersteller.

P.S: CM690 II


----------



## Lower (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

E-Mail an Caseking ist rausgegangen da ich denke, dass bis 17:00 sich nichts mehr ändern wird!
Somit erkläre ich die Abstimmung für geschlossen!


----------



## LOGIC (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Wäre echt cool wenn die Hersteller sich bereit erklären würden. Es sind ja nur 100 € was sie verlust machen und das landet bei einer guten adresse.


----------



## Modstar (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Wobei das ein Problehm sein könnte da du ja nen Wiener bist!
Naja abwarten und alle 5 min. ins E-Mail Postfach schauen!


----------



## Modstar (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*



LOGIC schrieb:


> Wäre echt cool wenn die Hersteller sich bereit erklären würden. Es sind ja nur 100 € was sie verlust machen und das landet bei einer guten adresse.


Nixda du vergisst die handelspanne von 50%!
In wirklichkeit geht da Caseking max. 50 Euro flöten!
Wäre ja schön wenn sie dir noch nen Paar KKs oder ein Netzteil oder ähnliches mit reinstecken!
Vergiss nicht das du für die Sponsoren ein Schickes Logo anfertigen musst!
Achja und sprich mal mit Martma!


----------



## Lower (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Hallo Leute:
Gute Neuigkeiten, soeben hat sich Nanoxia gemeldet und stellt einige Lüfter bereit!


----------



## LOGIC (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Sehr schön ! Ist ja schon mal ein guter Anfang.


----------



## h_tobi (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Go, go, go
hoffentlich geht es so weiter. Daumen drück.


----------



## klefreak (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

@lower

tolles Projekt!!

frag mal bei PC-cooling.at nach wegen sponsoring; desweiteren wäre auch alternate.at und andere versender ne option (ditech, NRE, ...)

mfg und guten Erfolg !!


----------



## Lower (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Derzeit habe ich für das Gehäuse eine Anfrage an Caseking gesendet, vllt bekomme ich auch ein Netzteil dazu! Eine E-Mail geht sicher auch an Nils ob er ein bisschen Sleeve bereitstellt. Auf jeden Fall an Mushkin für RAMs und an Ditech vllt für den Prozessor, an PC-Cooling vllt für eine kleine Wakü!


----------



## LOGIC (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Eine kleine wakü  
Es wäre wirklich schön wenn sich die firmen bereit erklären.


----------



## Infin1ty (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Nils ist bestimmt dabei 

Caseking sagt bestimmt nicht nein, frag mal bei Aquatuning/A-C Shop an,
vielleicht bekommst du ja noch ne WAKÜ zusammen


----------



## Freeak (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Man Hofft es doch, deratige Projekte gibt es meiner meinung nach viel zu selten, was aber auch an der Momentanen Wirtschaftslage liegen dürfte, dennoch meine Hochachtung für dein Projekt.

Sowie viele viel viel Sponsoren.
Und von mir als anerkennung dafür, ein Abo.


----------



## Lower (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Nils schreibe ich heute noch an E-mails an ditech OCZ und pc-cooling at sind schon raus


----------



## Lower (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Sry für den Doppelpost, aber ich will nur Aufmerksam machen, dass sich ein weiterer Sponsor dazugesellt hat! Mehr im ersten Post!


----------



## LOGIC (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Sehr schön ! jetzt ist auch noch pc-cooling dabei.


----------



## h_tobi (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Na, es wird doch.
Wollen mal hoffen, das es so weiter geht.


----------



## Freeak (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Eben eben, je mehr Sponsoren, destso besser ist´s für das Prijekt.


----------



## Lower (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Hallo Leute über die Nacht haben sich 2 weitere gemeldet, zum ersten Nils! Er macht für den Mod eine schöne Zeichnung! Diese wird eingerahmt und dem fertigen PC beigelegt, weiters OCZ sie sponsern den RAM, auf die Antwort für ein Netzteil warte ich noch! Und mit aquatuning habe ich noch meine letzten Absprachen für ein Sponsoring!


----------



## h_tobi (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Sehr schön, bleib weiter am Ball.


----------



## The Killer for Two (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Lower Lower Lower was soll man nur mit dir machen 
heilig sprechen nciht aber ich find die Idee cool... die Frage ist nur wie willst du die Sponsoren später drauf verewigen? ansonsten haste abo sicher und ich warte auf updates


----------



## h_tobi (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Großes Window in die Seitenwand mit Gravur der Sponsoren z.B.


----------



## Lower (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Ja ich habe schon mal thechoozen gefragt! Es soll geschnitten werden und ein cooles Fenster gemacht werden, falls jemand die Gravuren übernimmt, da ich ein Noob in solchen Sachen bin und es professionell aussehen soll!


----------



## skdiggy (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Großes Window in die Seitenwand mit Gravur der Sponsoren z.B.



das würde toll aussehen ,z.B caseking noch blau beleuchten ,aber nur leicht.


----------



## icecold (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Für das eingravieren gibt es ein paar Möglichkeiten:
1. mit Bimsstein-Mehl schleifen: Hier mal ein Link zur Anleitung.

Ich habe das auch gemacht und ich war mit dem Ergebnis recht zufrieden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist nur ein Heiden Arbeit das Klebe band aus zuschneiden.
Ich für das oben locker ein bis zwei Stunden gebraucht. Ich habe aber auch so Panzer-tape verwendet.

2. Es wurde auch vorgeschlagen das Plexiglas mit Aceton anzuätzen. Ich habe das zwar noch nicht ausprobiert aber die Idee ist nicht schlecht.

3. Du kannst die schrift auch ein Fräsen.

Und sonst einfach mal googeln oder bingen oder Yahoo Serchen oder sonstige Suchmaschinen nutzen .

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir damit etwas helfen.

MfG icecold


----------



## Zeimean (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

top projekt, bekommst nen abo
zur gravur im forum gibts ne anleitun/How-To dazu

mfg


----------



## Lower (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Nein also selber mache ich das sicher nicht, wenn sich thechoozen nicht meldet lasse ich es professionell machen!


----------



## h_tobi (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Richtige Entscheidung, bei so einem Projekt muss alles TOP werden.


----------



## Uter (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

wow hier gehts ja richtig vorwärts... was genau hast du eig vor zu verbauen? (lüfter und gehäuse sind klar aber was für cpu, graka, etc) oder machst du das abhängig von den sponsoren? was fehlt dir noch alles?


----------



## Lower (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

hi uter
ich habe schon eine Excel Datei erstellt wo das alles drinnen steht, da ich gerade auf meinem Ipod und nicht auf meinem Hauptrechner bin werde euch allen diese Tabelle zeigen, sie erscheient im Laufe des Nachmittags im 2.ten Post. Da stehen alle Optionen/Sponsoren/Kosten/Händler drinnen


----------



## Grilgan (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Ich bin gespannt - wo bleibt die Tabelle


----------



## LOGIC (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

ja ich fände die Kosten ganz interessant.


----------



## Lower (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Hallo Leute, bin erst jetzt wieder vom Mittagessen zurück, hier wie versprochen die Tabelle mit allem drum und dran! Ich feile nun noch an einem richtigen Logo!


----------



## Grilgan (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Teuer, aber trotzdem super! Da gibt es nur noch zu hoffen, dass weitere Sponsoren kommen!


----------



## LOGIC (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Können auch user hier teilnehmen ?


----------



## Lower (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Aber sicher wenn sich welche melden!


----------



## Uter (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

sehr schönes system... da wird bestimmt einiges für die kinder raus springen


----------



## LOGIC (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Also könnt ich z.b. die kosten der Grafikkarten übernehemen und dann steht da LOGIC als sponsor dran ?


----------



## h_tobi (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Natürlich!
Bei ner Radeon 5xxx steht LOGIC dran,
bei ner Radeon 3xxx steht LO*** dran.


----------



## Lower (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Wenn du das ernst meinst wäre ich dir sehr dankbar! Aber wenn da nur LO*** dabei stehen würde wüsste man nicht ob es mein Name oder Logics seiner wäre! Aber an der Grafikarte würde ich nichts machen, wenn nur ein Plexi mit allen Namen!


----------



## LOGIC (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Mit dem name meinnt ich auf dem Start Posting.


----------



## Lower (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Sicher!
Würdest du das wirklich machen?


----------



## LOGIC (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Welche soll es den sein ? die GTX 260 oder 275 ? Es sollte halt auch noch für mich reichen  (signatur) Ich brauch auch noch ne neue.


----------



## Lower (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Es wäre mir eine 275 lieber, weil man dann mit einem höheren Erlös rechnen kann!  soll ich dich schon dazuschreiben??


----------



## Lower (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Also Leute:

Über das Wochenende hat sich natürlich keine Firma gemeldet, was ja logisch ist.
Ich feile gerane am Konzept was ich alles lackieren werde. Update kommt am Abend!


----------



## h_tobi (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

dann frohes schaffen, bin auf´s Ergebnis gespannt.


----------



## Lower (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Update ist schon da auf Seite 1 Post 2!
Und ich habe LOGIC als Sponsor eingetragen!


----------



## Freeak (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Fein fein das selbst User sich hier bereiterklären was zu Sponsern, finde ich genial.


----------



## speedracer (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Hey,

echt ein tolles Projekt was du du machts mal was komplett anderes und das noch für einen Guten Zweck. 

Mach weiter so

ABO hast auch schon

MfG


----------



## godtake (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Feines Projekt, Lower!
Da ist dann auch mal ein Abo von mir mit dabei!
Grüße, GT


----------



## Lower (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Danke euch allen!
btw Godtake, das mit deiner Graka tut mir leid! Meine 5870 für den R3dm0d kommt am Montag!


----------



## h_tobi (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Fein, fein, dann geht es endlich weiter.
Bin sehr gespannt, will mir ja auch noch eine holen.


----------



## Lower (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital*

Hello Leute Update im 2.ten Post, Nanoxia hat geliefert!


----------



## Freeak (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia in Post 2)*

Ahh, das im anderen Fred erwähnte Update, Fein fein, ich Freue mich schon auf erstes Bildmatereal vom begin der Arbeiten.  Ich muss mich auch Anstregen vor Lauter Bastelei genügend Bilder von meinem Mod zu machen, aber ihr könnt mir ja ne Virtuelle Standpauke in meinem Posting geben.


----------



## niCe' (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia in Post 2)*

Sehr schönes Projekt 

Die Nanoxia sehen ja echt fett aus!


----------



## h_tobi (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia in Post 2)*

Mensch, da haben die sich aber nicht lumpen lassen.
Hoffe für dich, das es so weiter geht.


----------



## Grilgan (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia in Post 2)*

Respekt Nanoxia! Die sehen super aus!


----------



## Lower (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia in Post 2)*

Diese Woche könnten auch schon Radis und Pumpe kommen!


----------



## Speedguru (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia in Post 2)*

Man das geht aber schnell mit den Lüftern 

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## Lower (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia in Post 2)*

Sodala ich habe nun mit Oliver von Caseking geschrieben, er hat gesagt, dass meine Sponsoring Anfrage noch eine Weile dauern wird! Ich hoffe das Beste! 
Die Anfrage von Alternate ist auch noch in Arbeit! Ich freue mich, dass überhaupt jemand von Alternate zurückschreibt, sehr lobenswert!


----------



## Modstar (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia in Post 2)*

Also wenn du noch warten musst, ist es zumindest nicht mehr ausgeschlossen das Caseking sponsert!


----------



## Lower (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia in Post 2)*

Ja, aber da Caseking schon immer viel gesponsert hat und PCGH auch gute Beziehungen zu Caseking hat bin ich optimistisch!


----------



## h_tobi (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia in Post 2)*

Apropos PCGH, hast du dein Glück mal bei Thilo versucht?
Die haben bestimmt im Labor auch noch was rumfliegen, das du vielleicht gebrauchen kannst.
Oder eben die Kontakte nutzen um dein Vorhaben zu unterstützen.


----------



## Lower (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia in Post 2)*

Meine Eltern haben gute Kontakte zu großen Banken, aber ich wollte eigentlich den Mod durch Hardwarehersteller sponsern lassen. Ich könnte mir leicht den finanziellen Teil von einer Bank organisieren, da diese für solche Vorhaben immer was hergeben! Aber darum geht es mir nicht!

Bei Thilo habe ich noch nicht nachgefragt, aber da könnte doch ein GTX 260/275 Komplettkühler rumfliegen!


----------



## h_tobi (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia in Post 2)*

Dann mal ran, fragen kostet nichts.


----------



## Freeak (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia in Post 2)*

Eben, immer ran an den Speck, und je mehr man nachfragt destso größer ist warscheinlichkeit des Sponsorings.

Das Forum drückt dir jedenfalls weiterhin die Damen das noch mehr Positive Rückkopplung kommt.


----------



## Lower (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia in Post 2)*

Gerade eben hat sich Oliver gemeldet und sie sponsern ein CM690 II!
Das freut mich jetzt total!   an Caseking


----------



## hirschi-94 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia in Post 2)*

Das finde ich sehr gut, dass die mal eben ein 90€ Gehäuse Sponsern


----------



## h_tobi (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia in Post 2)*

Suuuuper, 
na, dann kann es ja bald los gehen, ich freue mich schon drauf.


----------



## Xion4 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia in Post 2)*

Wegen der Gravur mal ein Tipp: Die habens echt drauf, und ich denke falls noch nicht geschehen ist Martma der richtige Mann:

Auch vielleicht für ein individuelles Window, oder etwaige Case Modifikationen:

Stempel-Hauser GmbH: Casemodding


----------



## Mick Jogger (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia in Post 2)*

Nice! Jetz hab ichs auch mal gesehen! 


Gibts das CM690 II schon!


----------



## h_tobi (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia in Post 2)*

Und wieder ein Link mehr in meiner Moddingsammlung.


----------



## Xion4 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia in Post 2)*

Also wenn meine Finanzen passen, habe ich vielleicht in 2 Wochen ein Enermax Modu 82+ 525Watt Netzteil über, in weiss gesleeved. Ein wenig grüner Sleeve von Nils und du hättest nen guten Kontrast. Wenn ein Kumpel das Mitte Februar haben will, hätte ich womöglich das gleiche Netzteil nur ohne sleeve...versuch ich am Wochenende zu klären...


----------



## Lower (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia in Post 2)*

Das wäre super Xion 
Mir ist es prinzipiell egal ob es gesleevt ist oder nicht, aber was mir nicht gefallen würde wäre das weiß, es soll ja grün schwarz werden. Sleeve werde ich dann bei Nils kaufen. Aber ich bräuchte sowieso ein zweites Netzteil für einen PC den ich für meine Cousine baue also schreib mir einfach ne PN. Ich bin gerade beim Schreiben für martma!

EDIT: Das Schreiben ist gerade vorhin ausgegangen (mit das Schreiben meine ich den Text, falls es unverständlich klingt,  habe ich oben auch so gemeint) und LOGIC hat definitiv für eine GTX260 zugesagt!!


----------



## Grilgan (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia in Post 2)*

Super Caseking, super LOGIC 

das mit dem CM 690II wird spannend


----------



## Lower (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia in Post 2)*

Einmal was anderes als das ewige CM690 rumgemodde was?? btw pc-cooling.at hat ein Paket verschickt


----------



## h_tobi (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia in Post 2)*

Dann bekommt LOGIC von mir ein fettes
haste SUUUPER gemacht. 

Dann hast du ja bald alles zusammen, was wichtig ist,
damit du loslegen kannst. 

Edit: Das neue Logo gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## Freeak (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia in Post 2)*

Na genial das sich Caseking Bereiterklärt har was zu Sponsern, und das auch viele User so bereitwillig Mithelfen, finde ich echt große Klasse, auf das es bald Losgeht.


----------



## h_tobi (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia in Post 2)*

@Lower,
pass mal die Startpost´s an sie sind zu breit geworden und ich muss horizontal scrollen.
Bei der Exceltabelle müssen, glaube ich, die Endsummen auch noch geändert werden.
Ansonsten weiterhin alles Gute und viel Erfolg.


----------



## >ExX< (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia in Post 2)*

Hi, das ist ja richtig gut das Projekt, auch Engagement, großes Lob an die großen Firmen, die privaten Leute, und natürlich an Lower.

Wie sieht es mit einer Lüftersteuerung aus????


----------



## Mick Jogger (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia in Post 2)*

Tja so ein schöner Zweck! 
Kriegste nen Keks von mir


----------



## >ExX< (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia in Post 2)*

Hat der Keks denn auch 52 Ecken????


----------



## KingKokosnuss (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia in Post 2)*

Find ich echt cool, ein Casemod für einem guten Zweck.


----------



## Intelfan (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia in Post 2)*

Okay ich melde mich auch mal... Das Projekt finde ich super, auch das sich der ein oder andere User beteiligen will... Hoffe das Projekt bringt viel ein!
Viel Spaß noch beim bauen!
MFG
Intelfan


----------



## Alriin (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia in Post 2)*

Ich möchte dein Projekt ebenfalls sponsorn... gefällt mir. Meine Idee: Zalman CNPS 9900NT. Gibt es bei Alternate für 49,99€.


----------



## Infin1ty (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia in Post 2)*

War nicht eine WAKÜ geplant ?


----------



## h_tobi (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia in Post 2)*

Jepp,
steht in der Tabelle,
dann nehme ich ihn, kannst mich ja sponsern.


----------



## skdiggy (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia in Post 2)*



Alriin schrieb:


> Ich möchte dein Projekt ebenfalls sponsorn... gefällt mir. Meine Idee: Zalman CNPS 9900NT. Gibt es bei Alternate für 49,99€.



kannst ja den agb sponsern ,wär auch was.


----------



## Alriin (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia in Post 2)*

Das hab ich natürlich nicht bedacht... Wasser hat halt bei mir in einem PC nichts zu suchen.  hmmmm... Muss ich mir was anderes einfallen lassen.


----------



## Lower (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia in Post 2)*

Hallo Leute!!
Erstmal danke an Alle für euer Lob. Es tut mir wirklich leid, dass ich euch kein Update liefern konnte. Am Freitag kamen meine Sleeves für den R3dm0d siehe Sig (+Nils Bild) und die Lieferung von pc-cooling.at. Da ich nun heute ein Bisschen Zoff mit meinen Eltern hatte, durfte ich keinen Computer betreten. Sogar mein Ipod wurde mir gewaltsam entnommen. Nun ja da ich nun auf meinem Netbook online bin kann ich nicht wirklich viel machen! Heute zu humanen Zeiten bekommt ihr ein frisches Update. Ich hab es mir natülich nicht nehmen lassen die Laiing zu sleeven also cu tommorow!

@alriin: Danke erstmal für dein Interesse. Mir fällt jetzt partou nichts ein womit du den Mod unterstützen könntest. Sieh dir mal die Tabelle auf Seite 2 an und such dir etwas aus womit du mir helfen kannst. Was mich sehr freuen würde, wenn du die Kosten für ein Sleeve Kit und Werkzeug übernehmen könntest! MDPC-X
Oder du schaust dich im Bereich des Netzteils um und finanzierst zum Beispiel die Hälfte. Mir ist es egal aber mich freut es, dass sich so viele bereit erklären!


----------



## Lower (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia in Post 2)*

Hallo Leute Update in Post 3! Bild von Nils und Lieferung von Christian von pc-cooling.at


----------



## Infin1ty (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: zweite Sponsorenlieferung von pc-cooling.at in Post 3 + Bild von Nils!)*

Schöne Sachen, die du da bekommen hast. 
Und das Bild von Nils ist wirklich süß


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: zweite Sponsorenlieferung von pc-cooling.at in Post 3 + Bild von Nils!)*

Cool...
ICH WILL AUCH EINE WASSERKÜHLUNG!!!


----------



## Infin1ty (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: zweite Sponsorenlieferung von pc-cooling.at in Post 3 + Bild von Nils!)*

Dann kauf dir eine


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: zweite Sponsorenlieferung von pc-cooling.at in Post 3 + Bild von Nils!)*

Tu ich bald auch aber meine Alten nerven...


----------



## Lower (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: zweite Sponsorenlieferung von pc-cooling.at in Post 3 + Bild von Nils!)*

nicht zu viel OT please!


----------



## h_tobi (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: zweite Sponsorenlieferung von pc-cooling.at in Post 3 + Bild von Nils!)*

Super Lieferung haste da bekommen.
Das Bild von Nils ist auch genial, kannste ja einrahmen und dann im Spital abgeben.
Weiterhin viel Erfolg bei dem Projekt.
Wann kommt denn das Gehäuse? dann kannste endlich loslegen.


----------



## Grilgan (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: zweite Sponsorenlieferung von pc-cooling.at in Post 3 + Bild von Nils!)*

Großes Lob an MDPC-X und an pc-cooling.at 
Auch das gesleevte Kabel schaut schonmal gut aus


----------



## Lower (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: zweite Sponsorenlieferung von pc-cooling.at in Post 3 + Bild von Nils!)*



Grilgan schrieb:


> Großes Lob an MDPC-X und an pc-cooling.at
> Auch das gesleevte Kabel schaut schonmal gut aus



Danque!


----------



## Grilgan (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: zweite Sponsorenlieferung von pc-cooling.at in Post 3 + Bild von Nils!)*

Die Tabelle im 2. Post muss doch noch aktualisiert werden? Z.B. ist LOGIC noch gar nicht als GraKa-Sponsor eingetragen, er steht dort unter "evtl."

Ach ja, der Sleeve ist gar nicht in der Tabelle! Oder soll das nicht? Ich finde, das gehört dazu.


----------



## Lower (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: zweite Sponsorenlieferung von pc-cooling.at in Post 3 + Bild von Nils!)*

Ja das gehört dazu aber da mein PC gerade nicht in Betrieb ist (Sleeven). Logic ist zu 100% Sponsor, zumindest hat er es so gesagt! Der Sleeve wird auch eingetragen, aber wie gesagt ich habe im Moment keinen Zugriff auf das Dokument!

lg Lovro


----------



## Speedguru (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: zweite Sponsorenlieferung von pc-cooling.at in Post 3 + Bild von Nils!)*

Geht ja richtig voran hier, schön! Weiter so Lower!! 

MFG

Speedguru (auch Wakü haben will )


----------



## Infin1ty (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: zweite Sponsorenlieferung von pc-cooling.at in Post 3 + Bild von Nils!)*

Gesleevte Lüfterkabel sehen übrigens noch besser aus, wenn man an
der Seite mit dem Stecker dran S-ATA Shrink verwendet (über den Stecker
schrumpfen)


----------



## Lower (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: zweite Sponsorenlieferung von pc-cooling.at in Post 3 + Bild von Nils!)*

Ja aber bei einem Kabel hat es sich nicht gelohnt!


----------



## h_tobi (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: zweite Sponsorenlieferung von pc-cooling.at in Post 3 + Bild von Nils!)*

Gibt´s denn schon ne Info, wann das Case kommt?


----------



## Lower (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: zweite Sponsorenlieferung von pc-cooling.at in Post 3 + Bild von Nils!)*

Naja bisher hat sich niemand gemeldet ich glaube aber, dass es noch nicht lieferbar ist! Bzw. das erst die Kunden, die eines bestellt haben bedient werden!


----------



## h_tobi (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: zweite Sponsorenlieferung von pc-cooling.at in Post 3 + Bild von Nils!)*

Klingt einleuchtend, hoffe, das es nicht zu lange dauert.
Ist ja ein tolles Case und wird bestimmt gut verkauft.


----------



## Mick Jogger (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: zweite Sponsorenlieferung von pc-cooling.at in Post 3 + Bild von Nils!)*

Nice Komponents!


----------



## Grilgan (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: zweite Sponsorenlieferung von pc-cooling.at in Post 3 + Bild von Nils!)*



Lower schrieb:


> Naja bisher hat sich niemand gemeldet ich glaube aber, dass es noch nicht lieferbar ist! Bzw. das erst die Kunden, die eines bestellt haben bedient werden!



Konstantinkk hat ein seinem (ersten) Tagebuch schon ein CM690II.. kannst ihn ja mal fragen, ob er es schon länger bestellt hatte..


----------



## godtake (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: zweite Sponsorenlieferung von pc-cooling.at in Post 3 + Bild von Nils!)*

Du machst da echt einen richtig großartigen Job! Freut mich, dass es mit den Sponsoren so gut klappt! Klasse Projekt!


----------



## Lower (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: dritte Sponsorenlieferung von Caseking in Post 4)*

Update Leute!! Gehäuse ist da!!

Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Gehäuse (gesleevtes Frontpanel) und meiner HD5870!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hirschi-94 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: dritte Sponsorenlieferung von Caseking in Post 4)*

Sieht echt hamma aus das Case...da hat es sich einer nicht nehen lassen gleich los zuschrauben
würde mir nicht anders gehen! 
mach weiter so...


----------



## Lower (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: dritte Sponsorenlieferung von Caseking in Post 4)*

Hehe danke hirschi,

das Case ist sehr sehr gut! Und es macht einfach Spaß Coolermaster Gehäuse zu verwenden!

lg Lower!


----------



## h_tobi (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: dritte Sponsorenlieferung von Caseking in Post 4)*

Freue mich für dich und das Projekt, das es endlich losgehen kann.
Das Case ist ein Traum und die Graka Hammer. 
Dann frohes schaffen und keine Pannen.
Werde die Noblorros Truppe solange ablenken.


----------



## nobbi77 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: dritte Sponsorenlieferung von Caseking in Post 4)*

Wir sind doch eh dabei...und halten uns hier beim Fernmodding zurück.
Geniales Projekt!


----------



## Lower (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: dritte Sponsorenlieferung von Caseking in Post 4)*

Danke Meister Nobbi!


----------



## der_yappi (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: dritte Sponsorenlieferung von Caseking in Post 4)*

Hi Lower,
ein  für diese Projekt!

Wie siehts bei dir mit Sound aus? Nimmst du den Onboard oder wärst du auch für ne Soundkarte offen?

Bei Interesse hätte ich ne Creative Audigy für dich (als Spende versteht sich!!). Allemal besser wie Onboard.

Einfach per PN melden.

MfG Pascal


----------



## Lower (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: dritte Sponsorenlieferung von Caseking in Post 4)*

hello pascal,

hast ne PN danke dir!!


----------



## der_yappi (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: dritte Sponsorenlieferung von Caseking in Post 4)*



Lower schrieb:


> hello pascal,
> 
> hast ne PN danke dir!!



Ist sogar ne Audigy 2. Original Verpackung und die Treiber CDs.
Spiele hab ich nicht mehr gefunden.

Geht morgen per Post an dich raus.

Hab noch eine kleine Überraschung für dich mit eingepackt.
Mal kucken ob sie zum Projekt passt

MfG


----------



## h_tobi (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: dritte Sponsorenlieferung von Caseking in Post 4)*

Haste fein gemacht. 
Dann hat Lower wieder mehr zu tun.


----------



## Lower (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: dritte Sponsorenlieferung von Caseking in Post 4)*

Hello Leute in 5min habt ihr ein Update von einer unerwarteten Lieferung!!!  an Nanoxia!!!


----------



## h_tobi (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: dritte Sponsorenlieferung von Caseking in Post 4)*

Dann lass mal sehen.


----------



## Lower (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: dritte Sponsorenlieferung von Caseking in Post 4)*

Online!!! Viel Spaß!!


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: überraschende Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia Post 5)*

Reicht die Flüssigkeit eigentlich von der Menge?


----------



## Zeimean (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: überraschende Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia Post 5)*

man das is ja nen support von Nanoxia
und nen  an der_yappi


----------



## h_tobi (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: überraschende Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia Post 5)*

Alter Schwede, das nenn ich aber mal großzügig. 
Das ist für mich perfekter Service am Kunden. Da sollten sich
einige mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen.

Dann kannst du ja so langsam in die Vollen gehen, freue mich 
schon aufs nächste Update. Hoffentlich kommt der Rest auch 
noch, wie du es dir vorgestellt hast.

Weiterhin alles Gute und viel Erfolg.


----------



## Grilgan (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: überraschende Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia Post 5)*

SUper Nanoxia  zum zweiten 

Die Tabelle ist ja immer noch nich aktualisiert? Das war doch mein Wunsch..


----------



## Lower (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: überraschende Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia Post 5)*

So da ich meinen Rechner gerade eben wieder zusammengebaut habe, da das mit dem sleeven auch nicht so geklappt hat mangels Zeit und Werkzeug, werde ich die Tabelle aktualisieren!

Wie es aussieht ist Aquatuning so gut wie bereit den Rest der Wakü zu sponsern!!



ps.: dieser Service von Nanoxia wird mir in Erinnerung bleiben und es wird sicher nicht die letzte Bestellung bei Nanoxia!


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: überraschende Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia Post 5)*

Cool dass das so gut klappt...
was kommt da noch von Aquatning?


----------



## Infin1ty (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: überraschende Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia Post 5)*

Echt klasse von Aquatuning  Was meinst du,
bekommst du noch Sponsoren für die restliche Hardware ?


----------



## h_tobi (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: überraschende Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia Post 5)*

Das ist doch wieder eine gute Nachricht, es wird doch, langsam aber sicher.
 an Aquatuning und natürlich auch an alle anderen Spender.


----------



## Lower (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: überraschende Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia Post 5)*

Also mit der HW sieht es derzeit nicht sooo berauschend aus. Alternate wird sich auf jeden Fall noch melden, ich bleib aber am Ball. Viele Mails an die Hersteller selbst sind rausgegangen, Beqiuet z..B


----------



## der_yappi (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: überraschende Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia Post 5)*

Was fehlt eig noch alles?


----------



## h_tobi (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: überraschende Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia Post 5)*

Hast du denen auch einen Verweis aufs Forum und dein TB gegeben?
Wie sieht´s mit der PCGH Crew aus, hast du es da schon mal versucht?
Die haben doch auch ein volles HW Labor. Vielleicht ist da auch was über.
Wäre jedenfalls nen feiner Zug von denen.


----------



## Lower (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: überraschende Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia Post 5)*

Natürlich tobi, das gehört ja dazu,

also die PCGH Crew habe ich noch nicht angeschrieben! Aber vllt gibt es ja da einen core i7 860??
die neue tabelle kommt in 5 min!


----------



## h_tobi (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: überraschende Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia Post 5)*

Sieht doch schon wesentlich besser aus.
Zwei große Brocken sind leider noch drin, aber es wird bestimmt noch was werden.
Drück dir weiterhin alle Daumen.


----------



## der_yappi (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: überraschende Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia Post 5)*

Ich hab noch ne OEM Lizenz für Vista Home Premium (von meinem MSI Laptop - der läuft mittlerweile mit Win7).

Jetzt die Frage: Kann ich die Lizenz (also den Aufkleber mit dem Code) für sowas spenden. Oder gibt das Lizenzprobleme da es ja eine OEM-Sache ist?

Und ich weiß nicht, ob der Schlüssel bloß für MSI ist.

Falls da alles ohne Probs laufen würde, könntest du die Vista Lizenz kriegen (hab allerdings nur ne Recovery DVD)
Aber wenn du sowieso ne Vista HP Version hättest, könnte es ja funzen.


----------



## godtake (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: überraschende Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia Post 5)*

Heyho, 

das Projekt wird immer besser! Und die Teile sind auch wirklich klasse ausgesucht!

@der_yappi: Das mit dem Lizenzschlüssel klappt problemlos wenn man eine normale Vista- DVD hat, die Recovery-DVDs stellen sich oft zickig an. Ob das mit den Lizenzvereinbarungen mit Microsoft im Reinen ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht genau...


----------



## h_tobi (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: überraschende Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia Post 5)*

Normalerweise dürfte es keine Probleme gebn.
Kopie der Vista DVD anfertigen, Lizenz von yappi drauf und gut ist.
Er müsste nur den Aufkleber vorsichtig abbekommen, falls er am Rechner klebt.
Zur Not eben noch die Recovery beilegen und fertig.


----------



## STER187 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: überraschende Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia Post 5)*

Hiho,

habe gerade mal die Cans und Kühlflüssigkeits Bilder gesehn.
Dabei sind mir die Caps aufgefallen, die vor den Cans liegen.

Frage: hast du mit denen vor etwas feines oder so zu machen?

btw- bin Sprayer und kenne die Caps, kein leichter Umgang mit denen!! die drippen und spitten als gäbs kein morgen mehr!! also pass mit denen ein wenig auf. Teste vorher. 
Empfehlen kann ich sie dir nicht!! würde mit den Standartcaps arbeiten, aber du wirst beim Test schon sehn was ich meine 

mfg
STER187


----------



## Ston3 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: überraschende Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia Post 5)*

Wirklich sehr Gute Aktion von dir Lower Viel Glück noch von mir


----------



## Lower (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: überraschende Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia Post 5)*

Hallo Leute, erstmal danke! Ster ich habe mir die Caps eben zum Testen gekauft. Wenn sie meine Erwartungen erfüllen werde ich sie benutzen. was ich mir schwer vorstelle ist die Reinigung. Diese Caps verstopfen ziemlich leicht oder??


----------



## >ExX< (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: überraschende Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia Post 5)*

Das ist ja richtig gut hier, hast fast alles zusammen.
Aber was hat Nanoxia denn gemacht, hab ich was überlesen???


----------



## Lower (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: überraschende Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia Post 5)*

Nanoxia hat ohne mir eine Antwort zu geben, einfach so eine Kühlflüssigkeit geliefert. Und das am Donnerstag! (am Montag schrieb ich die Mail)


----------



## >ExX< (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: überraschende Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia Post 5)*

Wow das nenn ich Engagement!!!!!
Ganz fettes an Nanoxia, das ist echt Vorbildlich !!


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: überraschende Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia Post 5)*



>ExX< schrieb:


> Wow das nenn ich Engagement!!!!!
> Ganz fettes an Nanoxia, das ist echt Vorbildlich !!



Das is wirklich TOP! 
Bin schon gespannt was schlussendlich draus wird


----------



## Lower (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: überraschende Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia Post 5)*

Ich auch! Also das Projekt wird auf jeden Fall gemacht!

Ich hoffe ich bekomme noch Antworten von anderen Verkäufern!


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: überraschende Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia Post 5)*

Hey Lower Gratulation zur Main!!!


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: überraschende Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia Post 5)*

Morgen Lower,

bin gerade über dein Tagebuch gestolpert und muss sagen : Super sache dass 

Wird der PC dann hier im Forum bei einer Auktion Versteigert (so nach dem Motto wer bietet am meisten) ? 

MFG DFF


----------



## guidodungel (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: überraschende Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia Post 5)*

Cooles Projekt!
Ich wurde 1978 in diesem Krankenhaus gebohren, wesshalb mich dieses Vorhaben echt berührt.
Danke Lower!

Wenn ich vlt irgendwie helfen kann lass es mich wissen


----------



## FASHION (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: überraschende Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia Post 5)*

GZ zur main (:

schönes projekt, guter zweck


----------



## MasterOlli (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: überraschende Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia Post 5)*

Das finde ich doch mal nen Projekt, welches einen guten Zweck erfüllt. Sowas ist mal lobenswert !!


----------



## Lower (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: überraschende Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia Post 5)*

Hello Leute:

Erstmal danke! Ich bin tatsächlich überrascht auf der Main zu landen !

Zur Versteigerung. Der PC wird höchstwahrscheinlich auf EBay versteigert werden. Dabei werde ich den Neupreis aller Teile als Mindestpreis ansetzen, damit der Rechner nicht für 500€ weggeht, wenn ihr wisst was ich meine! 

Ich liebäugle ein Bisschen mit einer "Auktion" im Forum ist aber noch nicht fix! Da dieses Forum aus PC-Selbstbauern besteht wird er hier nicht wirklich gut verkauft werden nehme ich an!


----------



## h_tobi (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: überraschende Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia Post 5)*

Dem kann ich nur beipflichten, bei eBay müsste eigentlich mehr raus kommen,
da größere Besucheranzahl, musst nur vorher noch genug Werbung machen.
In Ö. vielleicht noch ein / zwei Radiostationen informieren. o. A.

Finde es jedenfalls schon gut, das du auf der Main gelandet bist, das bringt 
wieder mehr Zuschauer / Interessenten. 

Wie immer: Viel Erfolg für die Zukunft.


----------



## Lower (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: überraschende Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia Post 5)*

Also Herr Schultze wird nach Veröffentlichung im Luxx diverse Sachen Sponsern und auch auf seiner Startseite Werbung machen!


----------



## h_tobi (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: überraschende Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia Post 5)*

Na, das klingt doch sehr schön. nen fetten  dafür.
Vor allem die Werbung finde ich gut, dann klappt es hinterher bei eBay
um so besser.


----------



## Hoockman (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: überraschende Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia Post 5)*

Dann hau auf jedenfall den Link zu der Auktion mit hier rein.
Bin dabei, denn schließlich gehts ja um was Gscheites 
Da spar ich mir das bauen und tu auch noch was gutes dann.

Respekt Top Arbeit bis jetzt


----------



## Lower (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: überraschende Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia Post 5)*

Danke!

Heute gibt es ein Update. War gerade im Keller und habe die Meshs lackiert!


----------



## >ExX< (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: überraschende Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia Post 5)*

Hau rin die Pics


----------



## h_tobi (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: überraschende Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia Post 5)*

Genau, freuen uns auch über kleine Updates.


----------



## zcei (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: überraschende Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia Post 5)*

Hm iwie finde ich den Mainbeitrag nicht :\

Naja trotzdem Glückwunsch  Ist echt ein tolles Projekt und ich hoffe, dass da viel Geld bei rausspringt. Hätte auch nie gedacht, dass Privatpersonen sponsoren echt ein  an euch. Bei den Firmen finde ich es nicht weniger toll! Ihr seid echt cool, weil ihr mal auf die Produktionskosten scheißt und einfach mal sozial seid (ok, so uneigennützig auch nicht, tut eurem Ansehen ganz gut aber trotzdem) . Bei mir steigt ihr in der Wertung auf jeden Fall!

Ich hab noch nciht ganz Verstanden, warum du beim Case alles durchgestrichen hast  Hab ich nur was überlesen oder was?

Wenn du willst kannst du dich auch mal mit mir per PN in Verbindung setzen. Könnte vll noch den ein oder andren Hersteller anschreiben, wenns bei dir an der Zeit scheitert und/oder mal ein bisschen Werbung machen (also mal gucken, dass du mehr "Berühmtheit" bei der Versteigerrung bekommst)

So long
zcei


----------



## Lower (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: überraschende Sponsorenlieferung von Nanoxia Post 5)*

Also das Durchgestrichene ist das was ich lackieren will!

Das Update ist in 1 Minute online!

Schaut einfach in Post 5!


----------



## zcei (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Och menno  das sind ja "nur" zwei Bilder ;P

Also das solll doch grün sein oder? oO
Das sieht iwie ziemlich golden aus^^

Aber sauber gemacht, soweit ich das beurteilen kann  Das bronzefarbene da ist gewollt?


----------



## h_tobi (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Sieht eher nach Grundierung aus, lasse mich aber gerne verbessern.


----------



## LOGIC (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

lassen wir uns überraschen ! Für mich sieht das eher nach einem hell gelb aus.


----------



## Lower (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Hallo Leute,

wie ich sehe herrscht da Unklarheit bezüglich der Farbe.

Ja es ist grün! Nein es ist keine Grundierung!

Also ich habe 2 Schichten weiße Gr. aufgetragen, danach 2 Schichten Farbe! Aber leider mach meine Cam die Dunkelheit nicht mit! Unter Tags macht sie super Bilder!


----------



## h_tobi (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Dann bin ich auf finale Bilder bei Tag gespannt,
im Keller sah die Farbe recht merkwürdig aus.
Hatte mich schon gewundert.


----------



## Lower (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Hello Tobi, na dich seh ich ja ständig online hier ^^

Das Tagebuch wurde nun auch im hwLuxx veröffentlicht!

Hiiiieeer

Herr Schultze hat mich nach Veröffentlichung im Luxx gebeten ihm den Warenkorb zu schicken. Das werde ich doch gleich machen!

Und Pics gibt es bald auch!

Nur noch eine Sache!

Ich werde die Bilder in mein Albun posten. Die Besten nehme ich in die ersten 5 Posts, damit ich nicht schon wieder ein Inhaltsverzeichnis machen muss!


----------



## h_tobi (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Fühle mich hier im Forum ja auch wohl. 
Werde dann im Luxx auch mal vorbei schauen.
Das Album ist auch ne gute Lösung, sonst brauche 
ich für die erste Seite viel Zeit zum Laden, habe 
leider nur DSL 1000.
Dann noch viel Erfolg von meiner Seite, kannst die Bilder
ja auch direkt im Post einbinden. Im Album dann die 
Restlichen.


----------



## Alriin (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Die WD Caviar Black ist bestellt und wird im Laufe der nächsten Woche da sein.


----------



## Lower (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Super Alriin! Echt dickes fettes Lob


----------



## Grilgan (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Großes Lob an Alriin, so ne Caviar Black


----------



## Nemesis Design (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

so lobenswert das ganze projekt auch ist...aber das grün is meiner meinung nach echt zum kotzen

kA obs in reallife besser aussieht


----------



## Infin1ty (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Cool dass es endlich weitergeht 

Die Farben sind aber auch nicht so mein Ding...


----------



## Mick Jogger (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Ja dem muss ich zustimmen!


----------



## h_tobi (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Ich würde erst mal dass Ergebnis abwarten und dann
ein Urteil fällen.
Nobbi hat schon oft genug bewiesen, das Farben nicht
alles sind, es kommt auf´s Ergebnis an. 

Also locker bleiben, Lower wird das schon machen.


----------



## LOGIC (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Wann kommen den die nächsten bilder ? bin sehr gespannt !


----------



## >ExX< (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

für Alriin
Die Farbe sieht gut aus, das Problem ist, dass eine Kamera dieses helle bis giftgrüne nur sehr schlecht wiedergeben kann.


----------



## hirschi-94 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Ich denke es liegt an der Kamera...
Könntest du dir vlt mal eine andere ausleihen oder so?
Damit man das besser erkennen kann weil ich denke dass es in echt bessere aussieht als wie es rüber kommt.


----------



## Lower (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Hallo Leute!

Also die Bilder sind echt ärger schlecht. Ich reiche in 10 Minuten welche nach! Bei Tageslicht!


----------



## martimoto (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

schöne sache,,und was wichtiger ist es ist für n Guten Zweck..das Lob ich mir , Dir


----------



## Nemesis Design (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

die uhr tickt xDDD

10min sind um


----------



## Lower (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Also Leute ich suche nun schon seit gefühlten 2 Stunden nach dem Micro SD zu SD Adapter! Die Bilder sind gemacht aber uploaden kann ich nichts!


----------



## Infin1ty (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Hast du kein USB Kabel für die Cam


----------



## Lower (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

ahh endlich gefunden!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So frische Bilder da!!


----------



## LOGIC (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

WOW jetzt kann man ein grün erkennen  sieht echt schön aus.


----------



## Infin1ty (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Die Quali ist zwar immer noch nicht so prickelnd,
aber die Farbe kommt sehr gut rüber. Gefällt mir besser als
ich dachte


----------



## zcei (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Jop
nVidia giftgrün  Die Farbe ist gut.
Von Nils den grünen sleeve bekommen?


----------



## Lower (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Frische Bilder online!


----------



## Grilgan (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Das Grün ist wirkich super 
Und passt perfekt zur Flüssigkeit


----------



## hirschi-94 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Ich finds auch gut...
Was wirst du noch lacken?


----------



## Lower (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Das Mesh mit dem Logo, da habe ich nochwas spezielles vor!

Und das Mesh am Deckel!


----------



## konstantinkk (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Hi, tolles Projekt. 
Ich hab des gleiche Case.
Bin allerdings Neuling auf dem Gebiet Modding.


----------



## h_tobi (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Wie ich gesagt habe, wartet das Ergebnis ab.
Das hast du super hinbekommen, die Farbe passt TOP zu den Lüftern.
Dann den grünen Sleeve von Nils dazu und es wird traumhaft.
Mach weiter so, es wird immer besser.


----------



## Nemesis Design (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

okayyy... jetzt ist es geil xD


----------



## >ExX< (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

sieht doch gut aus


----------



## Lower (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

danque Leute. Wichtig war es eine helle Grundierung zu verwenden. Tests habe ich an alten Teilen durchgeführt. Also schwarz und grün passt nicht wirklich zu den Lüftern, da die Farbe etwas dünkler wird! Obwohl die Farben eine sehr gute Deckkraft haben ist ein heller Untergrund für eine helle grüne Farbe sehr wichtig!

Also das Frontmesh und das Mesh im Deckel lackiere ich heute!

Und mein Praetorian werde ich heute auch in Lila umsprayn. Das bekommt meine Cousine!! 

Ich weiß nicht ob ich da ein Tagebuch eröffnen soll! 

Wenn ihr einen Lila Casemod sehen wollt immer her mit den Vorschlägen!


Ah und ich werde höchstwahrscheinlich einen Green Spirit Schriftzug airbrushen lassen!


----------



## h_tobi (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Hi Lower,
lila interessiert mich schon sehr, wenn du noch´n bisschen bastelst,
hau doch ein Mini- TB raus. Wäre bestimmt interessant.

Viel Erfolg weiterhin....


----------



## hirschi-94 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Tagebücher sind nie schlecht vorallem in lila...
Da machst du ja nobbi Konkurenz......aber das ist jetzt OT
Wir sind erstmal gespannt auf weitere Lackierergebnisse...


----------



## der_yappi (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

So Lower,

meine HW-Spende ist jetzt auf dem Weg.
Creative Audigy 2 und noch ein paar kleine Überraschungen 

Tipp: Für Vista / Win7 sind keine Treiber auf den CDs. Müssen also direkt von Creative runtergeladen werden.

MfG


----------



## Freeak (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Ich bin erstaut wie gut das Projekt vorrangeht, es ist wiklich ne Endgleile sache.

Ich habe ja relativ lange nicht mehr ins Forum Geschaut, aufgrund von Zeitmangel, aber was ich hier sehe und Lese  *FETTEN RESPEKT *von mir an alle Hersteller sowie an die Privatpersonen die sich bisher hierran Beteiligt haben.

Ich bin auch am Überlegen ob ich was Spenden könnte, leider habe ich (noch) nichts was ich Hardwaretechnich dazu beisteuern könnte, aber Lower, wenn dir was einfällt was du noch benötigst, werde ich sehen was sich bei mir machen lässt.


----------



## Zeimean (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*


3 Stück gleich an der_yappi
sauber man das is geil das noch mehr ausm forum spenden


----------



## Freeak (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Ich hätte noch ne 400GB SATA II Festplatte von Samsung mit 32 MB Cache die ich nicht mehr Benötige, Momentan liegt noch mein Betriebsystem und einige andere Daden darauf, welche aber Bald verschwinden, und dann mache ich die Platte Platt. (Den Satz lasse ich mir Patentieren)

Also wenn du sie benötigst, melde dich bei mir.


----------



## >ExX< (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Das mit dem Schriftzug ist bestimmt geil auf die Seitenwand diagonal in Giftgrün aufsprühen mit nem bisschen Schnörkel dabei dann passt´s


----------



## h_tobi (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Auch von mir    an der_yappi
Finde es super von dir, das du dich beteiligst.
So langsam aber sicher kommt richtig Bewegung ins Projekt.
Will mal hoffen, das es so gut weiter geht.


----------



## Mick Jogger (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Neue Bilder bitte!


----------



## Lower (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Jetzt geh ich erstmal Bohnensuppe essen!  Dann gehe ich für meine Cousine und Tante Gehäuse lackieren!

Ein Coolermaster Elite 335 und ein Xigmatex Asgard! Tagebuch mache ich dann auch gleich!

Und die Meshs meiner Gehäuse mache ich auch gleich!


----------



## trunxsz (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Richtig gutes Projekt für'n richtig guten Zweck. Sieht alles top aus. Freu mich auf mehr Bilder.

Gruß trunxsz


----------



## h_tobi (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Na, da schwingt jetzt aber jemand die Dosen. 
Frohes schaffen und good Lack. 
Schnüffel nicht zu viel weg.


----------



## Lower (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Ich habe das Lackieren abgeschlossen. Leider bin ich nicht zu meinem Teil des Lackens gekommen, da die Caps verstopft waren! Naja aber dafür ist es ein echt geiles Elite geworden! Weiß-Lila, sieht echt edel aus!

Und morgen mach ich das Asgard!

+ meinen Teil!

Aber wenn man dafür Geld bekommt macht man das ja gerne!! 

 an Alle die sich beteiligen!

Das Paket von Nils wäre heute eingetroffen, stattdessen sah ich einen gelben Zettel in meinem Postfach! hmpf, naja ich hole es morgen ab!


----------



## h_tobi (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen, was Nils für ein Kunstwerk gezaubert hat.
Wann legst du das Album an? Wenn alles lackiert ist hoffe ich.


----------



## Lower (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Natürlich und ich schaue mir eine Spiegelreflex von meinem Onkel zu leihen falls er in Wien ist!

Und heiko schreib mir bitte ne PN wegen den 20€ für die Blenden! Ich bekomme nämlich bald Geld!


----------



## Lower (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Hallihallo Leute!

Ich melde mich mal wieder mit guten Neuigkeiten. Wie es aussieht wird OCZ auch ein Netzteil zur Verfügung stellen. Das wäre insofern gut, damit ich Sleeve organisieren kann und diese Arbeit erledige! Eine SSD habe ich ebenfalls angefragt und hoffe, dass ich ein Exemplar mit 32 GB bekomme.

Eine Sache ist da noch!

Von OCZ gab es ein Anliegen, ein Logo in den Mod einzubringen. Ich hatte mir Gravuren vorgestellt, aber dazu würde ich einen Experten brauchen! Da sich aber Martma und thechoozen leider nicht gemeldet haben hoffe ich auf eure Unterstützung, ihnen ein Bisschen Dampf unter dem Allerwertesten zu machen!  

Ich zähle auf euch!


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Cool! Jetzt hast du noch ein NT und den Speicher und eventuell eine SSD...
Weiter so!


----------



## Mick Jogger (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Wann kommen Bilder?


----------



## >ExX< (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

für OCZ
Hoffe du hast die Arbeit gut gemacht Lower
Von mir bekommst du nen Keks Lower


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Bilder sind nie schlecht du hast doch bestimmt weiter lackiert


----------



## Lower (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Also weiter lackiert nicht, aber dafür Frontpanel fertig gesleevt. Die Bilder bekommt ihr morgen (ich lass euch zappeln) weil die Cam bei Tag bessere Bilder macht! Außerdem kommen Bilder vom Lackieren. Ich kann heute nichts machen, da ich nicht mehr zu Hause bin, sondern bei meiner Tante als "Umzugshelfer"

@Exx: Her damit!


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Da ist jemand fleißig...
Erinnerung: Bitte lade im Voraus deine Cam auf! (nicht dass der Akku wieder schlapp macht)


----------



## Lower (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Ja ja, das hattet ihr schon oft miterlebt oder?

Gerade habe ich mein SATA Stromkabel fertig gesleevt und habe Lust auf mehr aber mein Feuerzeug ist alle und da nmd in unserem Haushalt raucht haben wir auch keines zu Hause. Ich muss wohl unseren Nachbar nerven!


----------



## Grilgan (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Super OCZ 
Nun sind es nur noch maximal ca.700€ zu bezahlen, damit alles da ist, davor waren es ja über 1000! Super Sache!


----------



## h_tobi (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

RESPEKT, finde es gut das sich die Firmen so an der Sache beteiligen.


----------



## Lower (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe nun das Ok von Herrn Schultze bekommen und empfange folgende Teile:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr sehr großzügig!  an Aquatuning!


----------



## der_yappi (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*



Lower schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe nun das Ok von Herrn Schultze bekommen und empfange folgende Teile:
> 
> Sehr sehr großzügig!  an Aquatuning!



Dickes *+* an Aquatuning 

@Lower:
Bitte gib ne kurze Rückinfo wenn mein Päckchen da ist.

MfG


----------



## zcei (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Sehr gut 
Damit steht die WaKü auch!  an Aquatuning auch von mir!

Finds sehr gut, was du da machst, auch wenn ich dich leider nicht so krass unterstützen kann, da ich als Schüler selber wenig Geld habe.

Weiter so!


----------



## h_tobi (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Dann gibt´s von mir auch 3  
Finde das sehr gut von A-Tuning.

Dann viel Spaß beim Werkeln.


----------



## Lower (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

@der_yappi: mache ich natürlich und Bilder auch!!

@zcei: Ich könnte das auch nicht ohne Sponsoren machen, bin ja noch jünger als du 

@h_tobi: Danke



Update gibts in einigen Minuten mit dem Päckchen von Nils!


----------



## Grilgan (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*



Lower schrieb:


> Update gibts in einigen Minuten mit dem Päckchen von Nils!



Au ja, bin gespannt!

 an Aquatuning!


----------



## hirschi-94 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

 an AT
Wird immer besser dein TB die Wakü-Konfiguration gefaällt mir auch sehr gut...
Mach weiter so...und ich/wir freuen  uns auf BILDER!


----------



## h_tobi (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Dann bin ich mal gespannt, was der Nils dir schönes gezeichnet hat.


----------



## Grilgan (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Die "paar Minuten" Sind seit 40 Minuten um 

Wo bleiben die Bilder..


----------



## Lower (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Au weia tut mir leid Leute, habe völlig vergessen euch zu sagen, dass ich einen wichtigen Brief holen musste, für meine Mutter!

Bilderedit:

Hier mal das Päckchen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier die Zeichnung etwas genauer (zuerst dachte ich, dass ich ne Bierflasche in der Hand halte xD)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier die Molex SATA Stecker ()



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier der Schriftzug *sabber*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier der SATA Sleeve und Shrink



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



No comment 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Prima, dann geht es ja demnächst richtig gut voran.


----------



## Mick Jogger (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

na Dann Hau REIN!


----------



## Grilgan (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*



Lower schrieb:


> Au weia tut mir leid Leute, habe völlig vergessen euch zu sagen, dass ich einen wichtigen Brief holen musste, für meine Mutter!



Verziehen 

Viel Spaß beim Sleeven, das erste Kabel (von der Laiing Pumpe) sieht ja schon gut aus


----------



## zcei (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Du bist noch jünger als ich oO Krass, dass du so nen Projekt trotzdem durchziehst! 

Also Rückendeckung von mir haste immer 

und jetzt ran an sleeve..Bei problemen ruhig schreiben :: (siehe mein TB )


----------



## Lower (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

hehe lol.

Naja,

ich war eben im Keller und habe die Meshs fetig lackiert und sieht jetzt hammergeil aus!

Morgen bekommt ihr Bilder, ihr wisst ja die Cam!

Ich hab grade Lust auf ein Gewinnspiel also ist hier ein kleines:

Ihr sollt mir zeigen, wie wo ich alle Waküelemente montieren soll. Der Beste gewinnt einen geheimen HW-Preis.

Bilder nehmt einfach die von Caseking!

Beachtet bei der Zusammenstellung, dass ich 2 Radis habe (14cm u 28cm) eine Pumpe, sowie AGB und das ihr auch die Verschlauchung einzeichnen sollt. Und ihr solltet auch wissen, dass der Festplattenkäfig zum Teil entfernt ist, wie man auf den Bildern sieht

Ein paar Tips:

achtet darauf,
- dass bei der Konstruktion solides Kabelmanagement möglich ist
- dass Kühlflüssigkeit problemlos nachgefüllt werden kann
- wenig bis gar nicht gebohrt werden soll
- ihr auch Zusatzelemente erfinden könnt (Midplate, Halterungen usw.)
- alle Anschlüsse gut zugänglich sein sollen
- alles intern verbaut werden soll (gute externe Lösungen werden auch angenommen!)


----------



## LOGIC (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Wird es heut noch mal bilder geben ??  IC hwürde mich freuen


----------



## h_tobi (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Hallo Lower,
dann will ich doch mal loslegen.
Hier mein Entwurf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Durch die Midplate werden die meisten Schläuche verborgen.
Die Schläuche zur Pumpe sollten in einer Linie vor dem HDD Käfig liegen.
Evtl. sind ein paar Winkel nötig aber die Variante finde ich nicht schlecht.

_


----------



## Lower (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Ah ja tobi, sieht gut aus!

Was ich vllt einfügen sollte, dass ich einen 12cm Radi bestellt habe, da ich glaube, dass der 14cm unten mit dem Netzteil Probleme machen wird!

Alst Testobjekt halt! Wenn der Radi mit der Laing passt, noch besser! 

Ich freu mich auf weitere Konstruktionen!


----------



## godtake (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Ha! Da bin ich dabei...leider aber erst heute nachmittag....also nicht zu früh den Preis preisgeben =D. Bis dann


----------



## h_tobi (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Danke dir Lower,

mit nem 120er würde ich es dann so machen,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn der 120er Radi dann optisch doch zu viel stören würde,
ginge dann immer noch meine erste Variante im Boden.

Der linke blaue Schlauch am AGB wäre noch ne Alternative, falls an beiden
Seiten Anschlüsse vorhanden sind. So würde der Schlauch auf beiden Seiten
zum AGB durch die Midplate kommen. Würde symmetrischer aussehen und
du hast nicht so viel Schlauch im unteren Bereich.

Oha, der Master of Disaster schaltet sich ein, dann wollen wir mal hoffen, das 
dein Entwurf Noblorrossicher wird.


----------



## Lower (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Nein also der AGB hat nur unten die Anschlüsse! Hab da aber ne gute Idee mit gewinkelten Anschlüssen. Ich werde höchstwahrescheinlich den 12er Radi verwenden, da mit dem 14er am Boden einfach zu wenig Platz ist!


----------



## godtake (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Tadaaa...schon ist er da.
Also, nur weil ichs gerne mache, aus Prinzip und schon allein um dem lieben h_tobi zu konkurrieren:

Meiner Einer Sein Vorschlag:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erklärungen:

Rot: Radis / Pumpe
Blau: Kühler + Schlauch - Fließrichtung -> Pumpe
Gelb: Schlauch andere Richtung 
Grün: Giftgrüne Midplate - Midplates sind einfach absolut stylisch! 

Vorteil: 
+ Im oberen Teil bleibt Platz um die Hardware anguggen zu können da der 120er unten montiert ist.
+ Midplate ergibt 2 Thermikbereiche (1: PSU + Radi eins, 2: alles darüber) -> macht gute Temperaturen und funktioniert auch im Lemming verblüffend gut
+ nur ein "Hin-Weg-Schlauch" den man sogar noch ganz gut verstecken kann

Befüllen: Da der AGB sowieso mehrere Verschraubungen hat einfach 10cm mehr Schlauch, einen Anschluss mehr und einen Trichter beilegen, so geht das eigentlich wirklich einfach mit dem Befüllen - wenn man beim Zusammenbau darauf achtet dass ein Anschluss so weit oben wie möglich ist

Für die Durchgänge durch die Midplate:

Diese Schotts hier oder ähnliche Varianten 
+ Forstner- Bohrer = Perfekte Murdermod- mäßige Durchführung...


*ichwillgewinnenichwillgewinnnenichwillgewinnnen*...nnn


----------



## Lower (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Also ich finde deine Idee gut godtake, deine natürlich auch tobi!

Weil ich euch ja ärgern will würde mich eine Variante ohne Midplate interessieren.

Btw: Das Päckchen von der_yappi ist gekommen! Die Audigy 2 ist da! 

Update gibts am Nachmittag, da ich nun in die Schule muss  letzter Schultag im 1. Semester! 

Ach und alle die sich am Gewinnspiel beteiligen bekommen einen Preis (du weißt ja Godi einen Trostpreis, der besser ist als der Hauptpreis!) Und jeder muss danach den Preis abknipsen! Wird sicher funny!


----------



## h_tobi (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

So, damit du dann heute Nachmittag keine lange Weile bekommst,
habe ich dir noch ein paar Varianten ohne Midplate gezaubert.

*
Variante 1: Der AGB am Festplattenkäfig montiert. Vorteil: Ist er undicht oder
du kleckerst beim Befüllen, ist die HW relativ sicher. 
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
Was mich zu Variante 2 bringt, der AGB außerhalb, beim Befüllen NobLorRos- sicher.  
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
Variante 3 dann für Große,  direkt über dem Netzteil.
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
Variante 4 anders verschlaucht, wenn der AGB nur an einer Seite Zugänge hat.
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
Da du einen Fillport erwähntest, dann noch Variante 5 mit Fillport außen. 
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, dann hast du jetzt, glaube ich, genug zum anschauen und grübeln bekommen.
Mit Godi´s künstlerischen Stil kann ich leider nicht mithalten, aber die Bilder
sollten eigentlich das Wichtigste rüber bringen. 

Dann wünsche ich dir gutes Gelingen beim Einbau der Wakü, welche Variante 
du auch nimmst. Freue mich schon auf die nächsten Bilder von dir.

_


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

sehr geil


----------



## h_tobi (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Lower (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*



fr3d3ric02 schrieb:


> sehr geil


danke!


----------



## godtake (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

ARGH! Jetzt will der noch mal eines...und h_tobi legt wieder vor dass es nur so kracht....apropos: ich find deine Zeichnungen voll toll weil klar und eindeutig ^^.

Also: Hätt ich meine PS- Datei von gestern gespeichert wäre es schneller gegangen- so hatts halt ein bisschen gedauert - nochmal runterladen, nochmal bearbeiten a.s.o...

Egal: Hier ist er, der Godtake - ohne Midplate - aber ich find Midplate doch voll toll - Vorschlag




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Idee: den Radi stehend, den AGB davor...so wird die Luft vom Frontlüfter noch mal weiterverteilt.
AGB vor Radi, weil das die Verschlauchung enorm erleichtert.
Einziger Haken: der Schlauch von AGB zu Pumpe muss "um den Radi rum" - entweder mit Winkeln, gutem Knickschutz oder 16/10er DangerDen - der sollte den Radius schaffen.

Für Radi und AGB müssten halt Halterungen gebaut werden - aber so wie ich dich kenn wär das wohl kein Problem...

Grüße, GT


----------



## h_tobi (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Na toll, wieder eine geniale Skizze von dir.
Aber ist es nicht besser, erst von der Pumpe zum Verbraucher und dann
in einen Radi zu gehen? Oder bringt das nichts?
Habe da bisher noch nicht so viel Erfahrung mit gemacht.
Ist dann unten am Board genug Platz, wenn der Radi quer drin steht?
Vom optischen hättest du den Pokal schon gewonnen, 
bin gespannt was Lower sich aussucht. 

Apropos Lower, wann gibt es mal wieder was neues von dir?
Würde mich über eine kleine Info freuen.


----------



## Lower (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Also,

Infos: Update mit der Audigy ca um 8 Uhr, das gesleevte Fronpanel ist auch dabei! gesleevte Laaing natürlich auch  Und die lackierten Meshs (die Updates wollte ich nicht einzeln machen sondern immer schön alles zusammen) 

Bei den Sponsoren hat sich nichts Nennenswertes getan, außer, dass Aquatuning gestern versendet hat. Außerdem habe ich gestern noch mit meinem Vater ein Shoggy Sandwich und einen 12cm Radi bestellt, da ich Angst habe, dass der 14er am Boden mit dem Netzteil zusammenstößt.

Und noch eine Info, bezüglich der Mods. Ich habe nun 9 Tage Ferien ! Mein Vorsatz für die Ferien. Ein tägliches Semesterupdate mit allen Lieferungen, Problemen und Erfolgen!

Zum Gewinnspiel. Mir gefallen derzeit alle Ideen sehr gut außer die Externe Tobi! Die kommt gar nicht in Frage! Naja, ansonsten möchte ich nur aufklären, was denn der Preis ist:

Platz 1: Eine Geforce 8400GS mit 256 MB GDDR2 RAM und PCI-E (sehr geeignet für lange Grafikkartenwartezeiten wie mit der HD5870  )
Platz 2: Trust Soundkarte
Platz 3: Scythe Slipstream 12cm Lüfter

Der Rest bekommt je eine Packung Keksschoko (Ritter Sport zugeschickt)

Mitmachen lohnt sich auf jeden Fall!


----------



## h_tobi (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Da ich auf meine schlanke Linie achten muss, gib Godi die Kekse. 
Den Rest würde ich dann wohl nehmen müssen. 

So, jetzt mal weiter, das klingt dann aber sehr gut, 9 Tage Ferien! alter Falter, so was 
kenne ich aus meiner Schulzeit gar nicht. Ich musste sogar Samstags in die Schule. 

Ist aber schön für´s Projekt und natürlich für uns, da dann regelmäßig Updates kommen. 
Der "Urlaub" sei dir also von ganzem Herzen gegönnt.


----------



## zcei (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Hehee ihr in Wien habt auch frei? 
Wir in Berlin auch 
Freu mich schon auf deine Updates.
Das einzige wofür es sich bei mir lohnen würde wäre die GraKa (lange Wartezeit ) aber die hat sich eher goddi oder tobi verdient 

Warte gespannt auf heute 8 Uhr und wehe es ist 1 nach 8 und da steht nix o_O


----------



## godtake (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

HA! Ich will Kekse und die GraKa =D....kann ich beides gerade super brauchen...

Zum Platzproblem: Das war auch mein erster Gedanke, aber *Lower hat ja den unteren HDD- Schacht* abgebaut, insofern sollte da Platz sein. Ich muss mir die Bilder vom Gehäuse noch mal zu Gemüte führen, vielleicht kann man den Radi sogar ganz an den Anfang setzen - das wär elegant und schlank.

Ansonsten wg. Verbraucher etc.: Da scheiden sich die Geister. Hab mich auf dem Weg zu meiner WaKü lang und ausgiebig schlau gemacht und es scheint keinen Unterschied zu machen, wichtiger ist wohl, dass die Wassertemperatur insgesamt so niedrig wie möglich ist - nur Tests mit aussagekräftigen Zahlen such ich bis heute....


----------



## Zeimean (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Hier ist mein vorschlag:


----------



## Lower (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

So nun ist alles bereit für das Update. Letztes Fotoshooting wird gemacht und dann wird nach einem schönen Abendessen das Update verfasst! Ich sags euch es wird mega! 30 Bilder vorprogrammiert!

btw.: ich habe auch Samstagsschule, da ich in eine Benediktinerprivatschule gehe 

google mal nach Schottengymnasium!


----------



## >ExX< (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Das ist ja mal cool, lange nicht reingeschaut    4  Tage
Auch für Aquatuning.
Lower das find ich auch mal was richtig gutes von dir, selbst so ein Gewinnspiel  zu machen, Respekt
Ich würde ja auch sehr gerne mitmachen, aber da ja sowieso schon die Vorschläge so gut wie alle weg sind ^^.....


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Ohaa da Freuen wir uns sehr auf das neue Sichtmaterial...


----------



## Lower (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: erste Lackierarbeiten abgeschlossen)*

Update mit einigen Bilderchen! Ich werde im Laufe des Abends noch Fotos nachreichen und einige Posts bearbeiten, sodass das ganze Tagebuch Gestalt annimmt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleines Comment:

Ich musste die Audigy einfach zwei Mal posten 

 an der_yappi

Das Logo im letzten Bild wird noch bearbeitet, war nur ein Fehlversuch, wurde aber eh schon geändert! Das Mesh liegt im Keller!


----------



## Lower (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: großes Update auf Seite 29)*

Platzhalter für weitere Bilderchen


----------



## Lower (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: großes Update auf Seite 29)*

2.Platzhalter für weitere Bilderchen


----------



## >ExX< (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: großes Update auf Seite 29)*

Nice Nice 
Ist doch gtu geworden, aber die rote Grafikkarte da ist das deine 8400 gs, was mich verwirrt, ist dass die rot ist!!??


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: großes Update auf Seite 29)*

Sieht gut aus!
Auch die grüne Frontabdeckung sieht sehr gut aus...
Aber was machst du da mit der 8400 gs?...oder kommt da jetzt doch der i7 Boxed drauf?
Oder dient die als vorübergehende Graka?


----------



## Lower (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: großes Update auf Seite 29)*

Nein lest mal das Gewinnspiel durch!

Das ist der 1.Preis, der zweite ist die Trust Soundkarte und der dritte der Slipstream und der Rest bekommt ne Schoko!


----------



## >ExX< (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: großes Update auf Seite 29)*



Acj jau stimmt ja, hab ich gar nicht dran gedacht weil das erste Bild ja ein Paket war *nenbisschenverwirrtwar*
xD


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: großes Update auf Seite 29)*

Ups sorry völlig überlesen von den ganzen Zusammenstellungen, Bildern usw.


----------



## zcei (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: großes Update auf Seite 29)*

Zensier die Anschrift auf dem Paket! Sonst komm ich und hol die HW 

aber nice


----------



## der_yappi (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: großes Update auf Seite 29)*

Jetzt haste was zum spielen Lower 

Das *+* gebührt dir für dein Projekt!

Ich hoffe die Überraschung ist nützlich 

Grüße nach Austria


----------



## Lower (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: großes Update auf Seite 29)*

yappi. Die Lüftersteuerung ist eine coole Überraschun, aber leider bekomme ich schon eine Scythe Ace Master!! Trotzdem ist sie gut aufgehoben! 



weitere Bilder morgen!


----------



## godtake (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: großes Update auf Seite 29)*

Uiui...ich muss mal noch einen Nachschub zu meinem Vorschlag machen - mir ist da eine Idee gekommen, inspiriert durch ihn hier: milliondollarpc30

Wie wärs wenn der untere kleine Radi schräg steht? Das verteilt die Luft nach aufwärts und sieht sicher lecker aus! So ein Eyecatcher kann ja kein Fehler sein. Skizze zum Vorstellen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber auch nur wieder so eine Idee =D, 

Grüße, Godtake


----------



## der_yappi (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: großes Update auf Seite 29)*



Lower schrieb:


> yappi. Die Lüftersteuerung ist eine coole Überraschun, aber leider bekomme ich schon eine Scythe Ace Master!! Trotzdem ist sie gut aufgehoben!
> 
> 
> 
> weitere Bilder morgen!



Das glaub ich dir...
Hast aber trotzdem was zum spielen...
Wer weiß, vlt ist sie ja mal nützlich.

Also viel Spaß mit - und weiter so!


----------



## Lower (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: großes Update auf Seite 29)*

Und godi, wo würde ich das hinmachen sollen, verbraucht ja Mörder viel Platz. xD "Mörder"

Ja die Lüftersteuerung wird auf Rot umgebaut und in meinen Redmod fließen


----------



## >ExX< (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: großes Update auf Seite 29)*

Da die Lüftersteuerung in deinen Privat PC kommt, könnte der-yappi doch ne Rittersport Schokolade bekommen oder???


----------



## Lower (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: großes Update auf Seite 29)*

Ohh natürlich! Aber eine Wakü Skizze würde ich auch gerne sehen


----------



## der_yappi (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: großes Update auf Seite 29)*



>ExX< schrieb:


> Da die Lüftersteuerung in deinen Privat PC kommt, könnte der-yappi doch ne Rittersport Schokolade bekommen oder???



Ich bin schon breit genug 
Da brauch ich nicht noch solche anreize. Eher jmd der mich mit ner Peitsche wieder ins Fitness Studio treibt 
Hab nämlich iM irgendwie keine Lust dazu  woher das wohl kommt (zum Wetterbericht schau...)



Lower schrieb:


> Ohh natürlich! Aber eine Wakü Skizze würde ich auch gerne sehen



Lieber nicht. Von WaKü hab ich KEINE Ahnung und bin von daher schon mal kein kompetenter Ansprechpartner.
Ich kühl weiterhin stinknormal per Luft...


----------



## Lower (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: großes Update auf Seite 29)*

xD, na dann schick ich dir den Krampus zu, er soll dich mal ordentlich ins Fitnessstudio treiben! .....


----------



## der_yappi (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: großes Update auf Seite 29)*



Lower schrieb:


> xD, na dann schick ich dir den Krampus zu, er soll dich mal ordentlich ins Fitnessstudio treiben! .....



Krampus???
Krampus ? Wikipedia

Lieber nicht


----------



## Mick Jogger (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: großes Update auf Seite 29)*

das sieht doch schon ganz nett aus ! Sag mir nachher ob die Revoltec lüftersteurerung was taugt!


----------



## zcei (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: großes Update auf Seite 29)*

Du hast es so gewollt  deine Adresse habe ich  ich komm vorbei und hol mir was mir zusteht....
.
.
.
.
schokolaaaadeee  

Aber ernsthaft ich würde die Adresse unkenntlich machen


----------



## Lower (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: großes Update auf Seite 29)*

Ach ich habe keine Angst davor!
Ist ja nur ein HW Forum!


----------



## Grilgan (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: großes Update auf Seite 29)*

Hier kann ja jeder drauf zugreifen, auch per Google findet man das! Ich würd's auch unkenntlich machen.
Man weiß ja nie..


----------



## Lower (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: großes Update auf Seite 29)*

Ach mir ist es egal. Wenn man mich bei Facebook eingibt sieht man auch sofort meine Adresse!

Aber jetzt genug OT!


----------



## der_yappi (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: großes Update auf Seite 29)*

Und Lower, kommste gut voran?
Hat sich was neues bezüglich Sponsoren ergeben?

MfG


----------



## Mick Jogger (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: großes Update auf Seite 29)*

Wann gibst ein Update!


----------



## LOGIC (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: großes Update auf Seite 29)*

Genau !  wir wollen bilder  Oder gleich ein Mega Update


----------



## h_tobi (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: großes Update auf Seite 29)*

Er hat es ja versprochen, also lasst ihm die Zeit, dafür wird´s um so schöner.


----------



## Lower (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: großes Update auf Seite 29)*

Heute gibt es ein Update versprochen! Wie im R3dm0d ist das Ultimatum 23:00, sodass auch alle Online sind! 

Wegen der Sponsorenfrage: Es hat sich derweil niemand gemeldet, da auch Wochenende ist! Jetzt in den Ferien werden auch fleißig E-Mails geschrieben an Reseller usw!


----------



## Mick Jogger (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: großes Update auf Seite 29)*

Juhu! Update!


----------



## Lower (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: großes Update auf Seite 29)*

Hallo Leute, da ich gegen 8Uhr angefangen habe zu fiebern, verlängere ich die Frist auf 1:00, da ich die letzten 2,5Stunden geschlafen habe! Bitte habt Verständnis! Danke


----------



## Zeimean (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: großes Update auf Seite 29)*

Ich hab morgen Schule und bleib bis 23:00 Uhr auf und dann wird die frist verlängert.

Na gut ich hab verständnis, Gute Besserung!

MfG Zeimean


----------



## Lower (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: großes Update auf Seite 29)*

oh tut mir leid, zeimean, aber habt ihr nicht auch Ferien? Dafür kannst du es morgen betrachten!


----------



## Timou (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: großes Update auf Seite 29)*

Dann muss ichs auch morgen betrachten, muss aber zum Glück erst um 8 Uhr aufstehen. In Hessen gibts jedenfalls keine Ferien 
Gute Nacht und gute Besserung!


----------



## h_tobi (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: großes Update auf Seite 29)*

Dir auf alle Fälle gute Besserung von meiner Seite.
Da hast du jetzt endlich die Zeit was zu schaffen und dann so was.
Die beste Krankheit taugt nichts.


----------



## Zeimean (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: großes Update auf Seite 29)*

Nein in NRW gibt es erst wieder ende März ferien.
Und ja ich muss um 6:30 aufstehen.
Dann werde ich halt morgen deine Updates bewundern.


----------



## Lower (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: großes Update auf Seite 29)*

Tut mir echt leid Leute mir geht es wirklich nicht gut  

Aber ich halte mein Versprechen! Ein kleines Update gibt es sicher!


----------



## Lower (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: großes Update auf Seite 29)*

Mini Update für die Wartenden! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Mesh im Deckel


----------



## h_tobi (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Miniupdate auf Seite 32)*

Hammer, sehr sauber lackiert,
jetzt kommt das Grün endlich mal richtig zur Geltung. 
Dann hau dich mal aufs Ohr, damit du morgen wieder einigermaßen Fit bist.


----------



## Lower (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Miniupdate auf Seite 32)*

Verzeiht ihr es mir, wenn ich mein Netzteil heute in Ruhe lasse und morgen den R3dm0d update?

Danke fürs Lob, ich finde das Ergebnis auch sehr gut!


----------



## h_tobi (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Miniupdate auf Seite 32)*

Natürlich und nun sieh zu, das du in die Falle kommst.
Kriege bei deinen ganzen Entschuldigungen schon ein schlechtes Gewissen.
Sofern ich noch eins habe.


----------



## Lower (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Miniupdate auf Seite 32)*

Hallo Leute,

gerade eben ist ein Paket von Aquatuning gekommen und ich bin fleißig am sleeven der Lüftersteuerungskabel! Update wie im R3dm0d am Nachmittag.

Ich fiebere weiterhin fühle mich aber um einiges besser  und mache alles von gestern fleißig nach!

lg Lower


----------



## püschi (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Miniupdate auf Seite 32)*

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt
Fröhliches Sleeven


----------



## Lower (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Miniupdate auf Seite 32)*

Danke! Es ist gleich fertig!  Dann bau ich mal probeweise die Steuerung ein! 

Wie gesagt Update am Nachmittag!


----------



## h_tobi (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Miniupdate auf Seite 32)*

Freut mich, das es dir wieder besser geht.
Dann gutes Gelingen und bis nachher.


----------



## Infin1ty (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Miniupdate auf Seite 32)*

Das ganze gefällt mir immer besser 

Wir freuen uns auf gesleevte Kabel


----------



## Mick Jogger (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Miniupdate auf Seite 32)*

Dito!


----------



## hirschi-94 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Miniupdate auf Seite 32)*

 
gerade eben das Bild gesehen sieht echt  aus...
genau mein Geschmack!


----------



## LOGIC (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Miniupdate auf Seite 32)*

Sieht super aus !


----------



## Mick Jogger (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Miniupdate auf Seite 32)*

Jo find ich auch!


----------



## der_yappi (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Miniupdate auf Seite 32)*

Die Farbkombi wird richtig klasse 

Ich glaub ich hätte dir eher ne Packung Aspirin mitschicken sollen Lower


----------



## Lower (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Miniupdate auf Seite 32)*

Jo Aspirin wäre gut gewesen!

Ich lade schnell die Fotos hoch in ca 10min gibts hier ein Update!


----------



## Speedguru (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Miniupdate auf Seite 32)*

Juhu da freuen wir uns, aber das grün ist sehr grell ...

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## LOGIC (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Miniupdate auf Seite 32)*

Sehr schön  Mach aber viele Fotos.


----------



## Lower (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Miniupdate auf Seite 32)*

Hallihallo:

Updatezeittt whoohooo:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sollte reichen oder?? 

Also ein Comment zum Update:

Die Qualität der Teile überzeugt voll! Ich werde die nächste Zeit testen wie das alles funzt. Die Lüfterkabel habe ich wirklich gut gesleevt und ich finde die Lüftersteuerung sehr sehr gut! Ich werde wohl demnächst eine für meinen R3dm0d kaufen! 

Und das letzte Bild. Ich habe schon die LEDs umgelötet! Die Power LED ist grün, die HDD LED habe ich blau gemacht! Diese Kabel werde ich morgen sleeven da mir die Finger schon vom Straffziehen wehtun!


----------



## h_tobi (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Miniupdate auf Seite 32)*

Sehr schön, viel zum Basteln. 
Dann warte ich jetzt auf Bilder im eingebauten Zustand.


----------



## Lower (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Die wird es morgen geben! Ich werde noch die LED Kabel sleeven und einbauen, dann einen Test machen. Ich werde wohl noch einiges bestellen müssen da ich z.B die Backplate vergessen habe und ich noch ein bisschen mehr Schlauch brauche, sowie einige LEDs und Anschlüsse (vor allem gewinkelte!)


----------



## der_yappi (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Sieht richtig lecker aus.

Wäre nett, wenn du später sagst, wie sich die Scythe Steuerung schlägt...

Weiter so (AspirinAnLowerRüberReich)


----------



## LOGIC (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Nice ! Ich freu mich schon auf den Einbau.


----------



## Zeimean (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

man sind das coole Sachen
*will auch haben*
Freue mich schon auf die Bilder von Einbau.


----------



## Lower (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

*Aspirininglastuundtrink*

Ich habe sie schon getestet und ich finde sie sehr sehr geil, deswegen werde ich auch eine für den R3dm0d besorgen! 

btw.: Logic wie siehts aus (1.2 oder geht mein Kalender falsch?)?


----------



## LOGIC (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Ja blos kamm ich heut nicht zur bank  sry !


----------



## Lower (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!


----------



## LOGIC (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Dann muß ich noch geld einzahlen was hier rumgammelt ^^ und dann mal weiter sehen ^^


----------



## Mick Jogger (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Sehr Fein!


----------



## LOGIC (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Jap wird heut noch was verbaut ? Hardware technisch ?


----------



## Lower (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Also ich werde heute mal ein bisschen herumprobieren und schauen, dass ich noch Bilder mache. Ich werde einige Positionen testen! Allerdings gefällt mir die Idee mit dem AGB am Festplattenkäfig!

Bezüglich der Sponsoren: Heute hat mich ein Herr von OCZ angeschrieben!

Er hat gesagt, dass ich:

- 4GB RAM bekomme (irgendwelche OC RAM nur weiß ich noch nicht welche?)

- ein Netzteil der Z Serie (ich habe mal das Z850 angefragt, es wird wahrscheinlich in Ordnung gehen!)

- er wird die Verfügbarkeit von SSDs nachfragen und nachsehen ob eine in Ordnung geht!

lg Lovro


----------



## LOGIC (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Sieht doch gut aus  ! Aber sind 4 GB nicht einwenig mager ? Ich weiß... Es ist schon großzügig genug, aber 4 GB sind nicht das wahre.


----------



## der_yappi (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*



Lower schrieb:


> Also ich werde heute mal ein bisschen herumprobieren und schauen, dass ich noch Bilder mache. Ich werde einige Positionen testen! Allerdings gefällt mir die Idee mit dem AGB am Festplattenkäfig!
> 
> Bezüglich der Sponsoren: Heute hat mich ein Herr von OCZ angeschrieben!
> 
> ...




_*O C Z
*_Hell Yeah!_* 
*_Die sind gut bei der Sache dabei. Und der RAM rennt wie Sau. Über meine 8Gig von OCZ kann ich nicht klagen. Würd ich wieder kaufen.


----------



## Lower (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Ja ich habe 8GB angefragt, allerdings sind nicht genug auf Lager, ich weiß nur nicht ob ich die E-Mail reinkopieren darf?

lg


----------



## h_tobi (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Das klingt doch schon mal sehr gut.
Habe auch 4 GB drin und keine Probleme damit. Besser als Nichts ist´s auf alle Fälle.
Ne SSD wäre natürlich noch ne feine Sache.


----------



## der_yappi (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*



Lower schrieb:


> Ja ich habe 8GB angefragt, allerdings sind nicht genug auf Lager, ich weiß nur nicht ob ich die E-Mail reinkopieren darf?
> 
> lg



Lass es wies ist. Lieber 4GB kriegen als gar nix.
Und 4 Gig reichen für Win7 eigentlich locker.
Ich hab nur soviel drin, weil ich viel mit großen Bildermengen zu tun hab (DSLR btw).
Sonst biste mit 4Gig eig gut versorgt


----------



## Mick Jogger (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Jo hab ich auch!


----------



## Lower (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*



> Es wären 4GB, da hab ich im Moment leider aber keine Flex Module verfügbar.
> 
> Als Netzteil würde ich entweder das ModXstream Pro oder die Z Serie empfehlen.
> 
> SSD – da muss ich diese Woche mal schaun wie es mit der Verfügbarkeit aussieht.


Ein kleiner Ausschnitt von einer E-Mail ohne iwelche Namen oder sonstigem, sollte doch eh erlaubt seit!

Ich hab auch nur 4GB, dafür Domis   die laufen wie sau!!


----------



## Timmynator (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*



Lower schrieb:


> Ich habe sie schon getestet und ich finde sie sehr sehr geil, deswegen werde ich auch eine für den R3dm0d besorgen! ?



Na dann wird am Display der Steuerung ja wohl ebenfalls ein r3dm0d fällig, oder?


----------



## Lower (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Jaaa! Aber hier lass ich es so, da ich auch eine blaue HDD LED verwendet habe!


----------



## >ExX< (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Wieso nur 4 Gigabyte    halloo???

Wenn die das Projekt doch schon umsonst unterstützen
für OCZ


----------



## Mick Jogger (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Also mehr als 4 brauchst du NOCH nicht!


----------



## LOGIC (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Ja blos wer kauft nen halb high end system ? O.o


----------



## püschi (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*



LOGIC schrieb:


> Ja blos wer kauft nen halb high end system ? O.o


 

Er muss es ja nicht verkaufen.
Lower baut halt das bestmöglichste ein, was er auch wirklich gesponsert bekommt. Wenn du mit den 4GB-RAM nicht zufrieden bist, kannst du ja neben der Grafikkarte auch noch nen ordentlichen Arbeitsspeicher spendieren


----------



## LOGIC (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Nää  Alleine die graka ist nen mords betrag. 

Sry Lower...ich war heut wieder nicht bei der Bank


----------



## Lower (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Macht nichts Logic, solange es bis Ende Februar da ist, passt es!

Die 4GB werden vllt sogar auf 8GB aufgestockt, je nachdem ob alles da ist. Wenn Prozzi und Mainboard von meinem Vater gezahlt werden müssen siehts schlecht für 8GB aus! 

Und danke nochmal für die Graka!!!!


----------



## ^DK (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Wie gesagt:
*RESPEKT FÜR DIESES PROJEKT*


----------



## Mick Jogger (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Dito!


----------



## zcei (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

HEj du hattest geschrieben, dass du noch ne Backplate brauchst. Kann man da nicht dann einfach "irgendeine" nehmen. Das wird ja intel und diese X-Förmige Backplate in schickem schwarz hät ich noch zuhause rumliegen 
(ist glaub ich für 1366 und 1156 oder wie die Nummern heißen. Vergess die immer )
Würde dann nochmal nachschauen am Sonntag (natürlich dann auch mit Schrauben usw.)

Also wenn man das verwenden kann, schreib mich einfach an. Oder hier^^ is eh Abo 

Und  zu OCZ! Und auch deinem Sleeve


----------



## Mick Jogger (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Man braucht aber die Backplate für den spezifischen Kühler!


----------



## zcei (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Hmm die sehen alle immer so gleich aus 

und warum zur Hölle muss man sich nen CPU-WaKü-Kühler kaufen und DANN noch ne Backplate oO


----------



## >ExX< (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Backplate ist eig immer gut ........


----------



## Mick Jogger (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

ja naja manche Hersteller benutzen andere Gewinde und so !


----------



## Lower (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Hello Leute,

Heute in der Nacht gibt es ein Update, bin nämlich kräftig am werkeln!


----------



## h_tobi (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Dann aber nicht so spät, die Älteren brauchen ihren Schönheitsschlaf. 
Freue mich schon drauf.


----------



## Lower (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Ich denke 1:00 ist ok was?

Naja ich habe ja heute bis um 5:30 gebencht und alles rausgekitzelt. müde bin ich dementsprechend auch!


----------



## Lower (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

*Update*

Heute habe ich die Temperatursensoren der Lüftersteuerung gesleevt!

Alles im Haufen (habe mich ehrlich gesagt nicht bemüht, dass es gut aussieht )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ein Ende eines Temp Sensors



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier das zweite Ende 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Lower


----------



## h_tobi (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Sehr ordentlich geworden, nur weiter so.


----------



## zcei (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Ja also muss lower wissen^^

Brauchses oder nicht (weil Schrauben sind ja dabei und ich denke mal, dass die Heatkiller nicht sooo abweichend gebaut sind ) wenn nicht ist auch ok  HAb ich halt ne Backplate mehr 

Aber sehr gut geworden, das sleeven


----------



## >ExX< (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Gut, gut, willst du Wassertemperatur messen oder??
Wie bringst du den eig an, braucht man da nen extra Temperaturmessgerät oder kannste das innen AGB stecken?


----------



## h_tobi (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Wenn du die ins Wasser steckst, sind sie hin.


----------



## >ExX< (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Ok, schade eig, wenn man dann erst extra nen Temp Messgerät braucht..............


----------



## Lower (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Ich bin doch nicht verrückt! Nein die Wassertemperatur wird nicht gemessen, da auch keine Aquaero da ist und es mit der Scythe meines Wissens nach nicht geht!

Ich schätze heute ist wieder Update Zeit. Ein Päckchen von Aquatuning ist gekommen!


----------



## >ExX< (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Jo, weiste denn schon wo du den Sensor anbringst, ob am Boden Deckel..........?


----------



## SpanK (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Nachdem ich mich jetzt bis auf die letzte Seite durchgelesen habe, möchte ich gerne einmal zum Ausdruck bringen, dass dein Einsatz und dein Enthusiasmus für dieses Projekt absolut beeindruckend ist! Auch die Bilder von den ersten Fortschritten zeigen, dass du gut dabei bist und Ahnung hast von dem, was du machst! Viel Erfolg und Spaß noch !!!


----------



## Lower (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Es gibt ja 4 Sensoren, also:

1.) An die Festplatte
2.) Am unteren Ende in der Nähe des Chipsatzes
3.) mittig positioniert bei der Grafikkarte
4.) In der Nähe des Prozzis

lg

hehe vielen Dank spank!


----------



## >ExX< (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Oki Doki ^^


----------



## h_tobi (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

@Lower,
sei dann so nett und mach Bilder von den Sensoren, habe ja jetzt ein Aquaero bekommen und da sind auch ein paar bei.
Habe bisher noch nie mit welchen gearbeitet und bin an der richtigen Position sehr interessiert.
Weiterhin gutes Gelingen von meiner Seite.


----------



## swayyy (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Hi Lower,

zuerst mal auch von meiner Seite aus ein *GROßES* Lob für dieses Projekt! Ich finde es echt Klasse... 
Ich lese dieses Tagebuch seid Anfang an jeden Tag @ work und finde es beeindurckend wie du Sponsoren und Community dazu bewegst dir zu helfen und dich zu unterstützen  

Werde es natürlich weiterverfolgen und wünsche dir weiterhin viel Erfolg und fun dabei 

greetz der sway


----------



## Mick Jogger (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Wann gibts das nächste Update?


----------



## Lower (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Hello Leute,

ich war in den Ferien zwar fleißig, aber größtenteils nicht zu Hause und deswegen habe ich es nicht geschafft viele Updates zu bringen!

Einige Infos:

Die HDD. Alriin versendet sie am Montag per Post. Ursprünglich wollten wir uns am Montag in Wien treffen ging sich aber wegen seinem Beruf nicht aus. Trotzdem ein fettes !

Speicher, Netzteil, SSD: Noch keine Infos aber ich werde hochstwahrscheinlich am Montag eine Mail bekommen!

Wasserkühlung: Ich habe mittlerweile die Positionierung fast fertig. Gewinner steht schon fast fest aber ich lasse euch zappeln! 

Zur Positionierung von den Sensoren werde ich einige Bilder im Laufe der Woche posten! Jetzt werden parallel zwei Wasserkühlungen gebaut! wohoo!

Mein R3dm0d wird erwachsen 


Weitere Infos im Laufe der Woche. Ich melde mich auf jeden Fall!


----------



## h_tobi (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Och menno, könntest ruhig mal ein zwei Bilder von den Arbeiten unter´s
wartende Volk schmeißen.
Freue mich aber, das es weiter geht. Also gutes Gelingen und keine Pannen.


----------



## Lower (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Ok tobi. Was soll ich abknipsen?

lg


----------



## h_tobi (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Über ein paar Sachen vom aktuellen Stand, hast doch bestimmt noch
ein wenig mehr geschafft in den Ferien.


----------



## Lower (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Jap ich mache ein Update im Laufe des Abends! Ultimatum 10Uhr


----------



## h_tobi (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Klingt gut, gehe erst mal Fernsehen, dann bist du fertig, wenn der Film zu Ende ist. 
Das ist doch mal ne gute Arbeitsteilung.


----------



## Alriin (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Hast Du die PM bekommen, Lower?
Wie ich gesehen hab, warst Du Samsatg eh nicht online... schicke dir die HDD Morgen weg.


----------



## zcei (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

ultimatum 10 uhr und jetzt isset 20 nach


----------



## Lower (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

hallo Leute, ich melde mich hier von meinem Ipod aus, da ich zoff mit meiner Mutter hatte und sie mich kein update machen ließ. springender Punkt dabei ist: mein lappi wurde konfisziert sowie mein Handy und mein Kaltgerätekabel von Monitor, ps3 und pc. einzig und allein der ipod ist mir geblieben, sodass es geute leider zu keinem update kommt! umso mehr dürft ihr euch morgen freuen denn ich verlose zwei Lüfter! Ein 80er appilish von enermax und ein 80 er von nanoxia, da ich beide leider nicht mehr verwenden kann. außerdem werde ich euch den derzeitigen Status zeigen da ich mit dem lackieren fertig bin!  lg euer lower


----------



## h_tobi (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Dann bis morgen und ärgere deine Eltern nicht immer so viel.


----------



## Intelfan (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Oh das kenne ich... Stress mit den Eltern und daraus resultierende Konsequenzen inform von einzug von sämtlicher Unterhaltungselektronik..  Aber iwann haben meine Eltern eingesehen das es sinnlos ist.. 

Dann hoffe ich, das es morgen weiter geht!


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

das is ******* aber sagmal wie kann ich mich für die verlosung anmelden?


----------



## Timou (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Das bringt bei mir nichts, wenn meine Eltern das Stromkabel konfiszieren, hab ich noch mindestens eins im Schrank xD
Ist aber trotzdem ärgerlich, hoffentlich kannst du schnell wieder dran 

Mfg!


----------



## Mick Jogger (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*



Timou schrieb:


> Das bringt bei mir nichts, wenn meine Eltern das Stromkabel konfiszieren, hab ich noch mindestens eins im Schrank xD
> Ist aber trotzdem ärgerlich, hoffentlich kannst du schnell wieder dran
> 
> Mfg!


Das ist mies!


----------



## hirschi-94 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Finde ich auch...schade


----------



## Mick Jogger (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*



Lower schrieb:


> hallo Leute, ich melde mich hier von meinem Ipod aus, da ich zoff mit meiner Mutter hatte und sie mich kein update machen ließ. springender Punkt dabei ist: mein lappi wurde konfisziert sowie mein Handy und mein Kaltgerätekabel von Monitor,r


Aii ich hab in meiner kiste noch mindestens 10 Kaltgerätestecker!


----------



## The Killer for Two (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

also ich bin als erstes Überrascht das Aquatuning hier was schicken kann und ich auf mein Paket immer noch warte...

aber ich bin mal gespannt was noch wird


----------



## Intelfan (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Hmm ich hab  hier auch geschätzte 20 solcher Kabel...^^ einer der Gründe, das meine eltern eingesehen haben das diese strafen bei mir nix bringen


----------



## zcei (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Ja so sind die Eltern 

was haste gemacht? Warste ehrlich und hast ihnen gesagt was du über sie denkst?  mach ich auch öfter mal  Lass dich nciht unterkriegen..

Sag deinen Eltern dass du soziale Verpflichtungen gegenüber der Sponsoren hast, sodass du täglich zeigen musst was geschafft wurde


----------



## Mick Jogger (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*



The Killer for Two schrieb:


> also ich bin als erstes Überrascht das Aquatuning hier was schicken kann und ich auf mein Paket immer noch warte...



  ICh lach mich weg!


----------



## Lower (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Hallo Leute:

Also erstens:

Update kommt heute sicher nur wird noch zusammengebaut und geknipst!

Zweitens: ich schreibe vom Netbook aus, welches ich unauffällig beim Frühstück meiner Elter geraubt habe und schaffe es von dort aus ein Update zu verfassen

Drittens:

Das Gewinnspiel!

Also meiner Meinung nach hätte sich tobi wahrlich den ersten Platz mit seinen Zeichnungen verdient. Viele und gute Zeichnungen. Allerdings ist die Idee von Zeimean die wahrlich unkomplizierteste und praktischste, sodass ich sie verwenden werde. Godtake, der sich wahrlich mit professionellen Zeichnungen hervorgebracht hat, verdient sich neben einem Slipstream einen originalen Montagslüfter aus dem CM690 II. Er weist starke Lagergeräusche auf, perfekt für jeden Silent PC  


Also:

1.) *Zeimean*--Geforce 8400GS
2.) h_tobi--Trust Soundkarte
3.) Godtake--Slipstream und Montagslüffi 

Alle bekommen noch ne Packung Schoki auf den Weg!


Zur Verlosung der zwei Lüfter:

Prinzipiell würde ich von euch hören warum ihr den Lüfter braucht und wo ihr ihn einbauen würdet! Bilder wären nett! 
Der Gewinner wird von mir ausgewählt. Bitte nur um einen Lüfter bewerben, da ich die Chance für einen Gewinn erhöhen möchte!

lg Lower


----------



## h_tobi (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*


Hurra, habe was gewonnen und Schoki gibt´s auch noch dazu. 

Vielen Dank schon mal von meiner Seite. Mal sehen, was ich mit der Soundkarte anstelle. 
Und Glückwunsch den anderen beiden Mittätern. 

Freue mich schon auf´s Update von dir.


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*



Lower schrieb:


> Zur Verlosung der zwei Lüfter:
> 
> Prinzipiell würde ich von euch hören warum ihr den Lüfter braucht und wo ihr ihn einbauen würdet! Bilder wären nett!
> Der Gewinner wird von mir ausgewählt. Bitte nur um einen Lüfter bewerben, da ich die Chance für einen Gewinn erhöhen möchte!
> ...



ich brauche einen da ich jetzt bald ne 4870x2 in meinem pc habe und nur einen lüfter im case und das ist der vor meinem radi da ich aber immoment kein geld hab müsste meine hardware sonst erstmal leisten also würde das ganze in meinem von mir gemoddetem und von meinem dad ,,geerbten`` cooler master case landen  
P.S. welches genau das ist ist leider unbekannt da mein dad das vor ca.5-6 jahren gekauft hat und  vor ein paar jahren dann seinen Mac pro  


übrings echt ne gute aktion von dir 
*bewerbe mich nur für den enermax apolish



erster


----------



## computertod (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

so, dann bewerbe ich mich hiermit mal um den 80er Nanoxia.
würde ihn vor meinen HDDs positionieren, den der 60er Lüffi der da sitzt is da etwas bedürftig.
dort an das Gitter hin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NeroNobody (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Abend erst mal
N sehr schönes Projekt hast du da auf die Beine gestellt,...Respekt!

Und nun Zum Nanoxia 
Der lüfter würde in dieses Case kommen (mein erster "Mod" der jetzt als lan pc genutzt wird )
Ich denk mal der würd sich da ganz drin gut machen


----------



## hirschi-94 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Also ich muss dir immer wieder einen für dieses sehr mutige Projekt geben... Einfach nur  toll!
Jetzt aber zu deinem Gewinnspiel
Mein Vater hat ein relativ altes CoolerMaster Gehäuse, indem leider Momentan ein sehr schlechtes Kühlkonzept vorherrscht. 
Um dieses zu Verbessern wäre dringend ein Lüfter notwendig,der die noch relativ aktuelle Hardware kühlt. Der Inter Core2duo 8400 wird von einem 
Sharkoon Silent Eagle (@PWM) gekühlt der im idle schon ziemlich laut ist da im Gehäuse relativ hohe Temperaturen vorherrschen. 
Wie auf dem Bild zu sehen schaufelt ein relativ langsam drehender Lüfter kühle Luft von Außen vor den Festplatten nach innen. Das hat zwar Vorteile für die Festplatten jedoch nicht für die restliche Hardware im Gehäuse.
Denn dadurch wird logischerweise der Innenraum des Gehäuses sehr erwärmt.
Somit saugt der CPU-Lüfter warme Luft diese wird dann an das Netzteil weitergegeben dass teilweise ziemlich heiß wird. (Der Lüfter des Xilence Netzteils wird somit auch sehr deutlich hörbar)
Um dies etwas zu vermindern wäre ein Gehäuse-Lüfter an der Rückseite des Gehäuses auf jeden Fall Sinnvoll, da dies der Hardware nicht gut tut. Dieser würde dann die Warme Luft im Gehäuse schneller absaugen und somit für bessere Temperaturen sorgen.
Am liebsten hätte ich gerne den Appolish Lüfter, da der extrem gut aussieht.
Da ich vorhabe dieses Gehäuse zu Modden wir dieser sicher gut ins Gehäuse reinpassen...natürlich würde ich auch den Nanoxia nehmen.

Hier der Airflow im Gehäuse der Blaue Pfeil ist kalte Luft die roten sind warme Luft...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lower (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Ach ja die Verlosung läuft bis Ende Februar! Am 1.März werde ich die Gewinner bekannt geben!

ach ja Update ist in Arbeit. ca gegen Mitternacht sind alle Bilder online!

lg Lovro


----------



## h_tobi (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Sehr schön, freue mich schon drauf. 
Den anderen viel Glück beim Gewinnspiel.


----------



## Lower (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Sodale:

Hier mal ein Update vom derzeitigen Stand:

Einige Bilder:

Hier die Front mit komplett lackierten Meshs


Hier die Front mit eingebauter Lüftersteuerung, sehr edel 


Hier das gesleevte Hot-Swap Kabel  Hier sind mir die Schrumpfschläuche perfekt gelungen! 


Hier das komplett gesleevte Frontpanel 


Hier der angeklebte Sensor am Festplattenkäfig (@ Tobi. Ich habe dafür einfach normales Tesa genommen. Aber nach dem Knipsen bin ich drauf gekommen, dass es mit Iso-Band richtig gut aussieht.)

Hier am Radi im Deckel!


Hier der 12cm Radi mit Nanoxia 


Hier die Laing auf dem Shoggy Sandwich


Hier der AGB, der am Festplattenkäfig befestigt ist.


Hier die Gesamtansicht! Viel Platz ist nicht aber ich habe es gut gelöst wie ich finde!


Morgen gibts mehr davon aber nun hau ich mich aufs Ohr. Gute N8 Leute


lg euer Lovro


----------



## h_tobi (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Öhm, ich sehe leider keine Bilder?
Kannst du noch mal nachsehen, woran es hakt.


----------



## guidodungel (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Wahnsinn!
Das erste komplett unsichtbare Case mit unsichtbaren Komponenten!


----------



## godtake (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Heyho Lower, 

also erst mal:

Ich hab echt etwas gewonnen? Haaaaaaaaaaaaaa! Uiuiui! *tanz* *freu*

Kaum guggt man einen Tag nicht bei Dir vorbei, schon passieren solche Sachen! Freu mich wie Schnitzel - und den Montagsluffi nehm ich, der wird sich schon noch irgendwo im N-PC01 realisieren lassen...

Ansonsten: Tut mir leid dass Du Stress hast! Aber Du scheinst Dich ja recht ordentlich durchzumogeln. Bilder wären trotzdem toll .

Greeez, GT


----------



## Timmynator (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*



fr3d3ric02 schrieb:


> ich brauche einen da ich jetzt bald ne 4870x2 in meinem pc habe...



Ich weiß nicht, was mir mehr Sorgen macht: ob die Karte in dein Gehäuse passt oder ob du ein Physikbuch herum(f)liegen hast, das wahrscheinlich älter ist als du es bist. 

OT: Eltern wollen doch immer nur das Beste für einen  Aber der Kaltgerätestecker in der Schublade gehört doch bei jedem minderjährigen Computerbesitzer zur Grundausstattung...


----------



## Lower (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Auu weia, da mach ich mal ein Update und dann gehen die Fotos nicht. Also am Upload sollte es nicht liegen!

Ok einige Infos! Heute habe ich den von XE85 erworbenen Laing Deckel bekommen! Er sieht erstens sau geil aus und zum zweiten verdeckt er mit grüner Flüssigkeit das blaue Plättchen in der Pumpe! Da ich jetzt kräftig am Arbeiten bin werde ich euch bessere Bilder machen und einiges fertig stellen!

Das Update werde ich auf Seite 42 machen, wie ich es ursprünglich vorhatte!


So nun gibt es ein kleines Problem! Ich habe ja die Pumpe nun wie sie halt ist eingebaut und stelle fest, dass die Möglichkeit mit dem Radiator am Boden nicht geht und ich es nun am Heck machen muss. Somit muss ich leider den Hauptgewinn tobi überlassen!

@Zeimean: Bitte nicht traurig sein aber ich finde es nur fair, den der die wirklich beste Lösung hatte zu belohnen. Dir pack ich aber was schönes bei ok? Somit hast du leider nur den zweiten Platz, da deine Zeichnung wirklich solide war!

@godtake: Uhhh da lass ich mir was einfallen für den Noblorros Rechner, aber eines steht fest: Ich hätte auch furchtbar gerne was beigetragen! Naja wer weiß vllt fällt mir was ein! Ich hab da nämlich schon eine Idee! 


@ All: Ihr könnt euch auf ein schönes großes Update freuen!



nur so nebenbei: Ich werde den Post auch als Bildspeicher nutzen also bis dann!


----------



## h_tobi (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Dann erst mal vielen Dank von meiner Seite, kann die Karte natürlich auch sehr gut gebrauchen. 
Tut mir für den guten Zeimean dann doch ein wenig leid. Aber ich glaube, er wird sicher drüber wegkommen.
An die Pumpe hatte ich teilweise auch nicht gedacht, die braucht ja auch Platz. 

Freue mich schon auf´s Update, bin gespannt, was du da gezaubert hast.
Hatte mich gestern ja doch ein wenig gewundert. Dafür gibt´s heute mehr, auch gut.


----------



## Mick Jogger (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

 updates ftw 

Ich freu mich!


----------



## orange619 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Ich seh in Post 417 leider keine Bilder.


----------



## Mick Jogger (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Liegt daran das es kein Update gab!  s.o.


----------



## Lower (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

nicht falsch verstehen aber es war eigentlich ein Update nur funzt der Bilder Upload nicht! Ich check das gerade ganz und gar nicht! Ich bekomme keine Bilder hoch! 

Ich bemüh mich jetzt darum!


----------



## orange619 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Gut dann bin ich beruhigt.




...nein bin ich nicht ich bin ganz unruhig, weil ich bilder will!


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*



Timmynator schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was mir mehr Sorgen macht: ob die Karte in dein Gehäuse passt oder ob du ein Physikbuch herum(f)liegen hast, das wahrscheinlich älter ist als du es bist.


karte passt das ist schon ausgemessen  und das physik buch *guck nach* ist um einiges älter als ich  erste eingetragene jahr ist 81/82   94 bin ich geboren  und naja da ich physik als schwerpunkt hab bekommen wir auch öfters ma andere bücher als unser eigentliches weil das ham wa schon längst durch


----------



## Intelfan (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Hey  ich bin auch 94er baujahr....


----------



## Zeimean (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Da guck ich mal ne paar Tage nicht vorbei und dann Zeimean 1. Platz, freu mich wie ne 
Dann lese ich weiter wie nur Zweiter?
Aber kann ich verstehen was da zwischen kam.
 an Tobi und auch an Godtake von mir.
wenn schon nicht erster an wenigstens ein Update mit Bildern

Ich schick dir ne PN lower, wg adresse.


----------



## Speedguru (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*



Intelfan schrieb:


> Hey  ich bin auch 94er baujahr....


dito!
Hoffe das du bald updaten kannst!!


----------



## h_tobi (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

qZeimean,
vielen Dank von meiner Seite, hat aber mit´m Geburtstag nichts zu tun gehabt.
Dein Entwurf hat mir aber auch sehr gut gefallen. 
Hatte ja nur Glück, das deiner zu knapp war.


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*



Intelfan schrieb:


> Hey  ich bin auch 94er baujahr....


und ich bin auch aufa real


----------



## Mick Jogger (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*



Speedguru schrieb:


> dito!


Auch Dito!


----------



## Lower (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Hello Leute,

naja da ja hier heftig über eure Baujahre diskutiert, ich bin ein Jahr jünger als ihr Leute! hehe! 

also da ja hier schon heftig nach einem Update verlangt wird mache ich eins vom komplett gesleevten Frontpanel! Es ist mir wirklich gut gelungen, ja Übung macht den Meister!


Hier einmal der AGB Aufsatz für die Laing! Danke an XE85, der mir etwas mit dem Preis entgegengekommen ist!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier der erste Test! Ich bin wirklich begeistert von der "All in One" Lösung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier als Beweis, dass ich auch alles gesleevt habe! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier der Lautsprecher!  der Molex hat sich dazugeschlichen! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grilgan (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*



Lower schrieb:


> Hello Leute,
> 
> naja da ja hier heftig über eure Baujahre diskutiert, ich bin ein Jahr jünger als ihr Leute! hehe!



 Einer wie mir! 

Zurück zum Thema: 
Die Sleeves (zumindest den Teil den du uns zeigst ) sehen sehr hübsch aus. 
Schade nur das die Bilder ein wenig unscharf sind.. geht das noch besser?


----------



## Lower (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Ja geht noch besser, wenn ich die bessere Cam aufladen würde! Sie hat bei meinem R3dm0d die Farbe rosa gemacht deswegen verwende ich meine Handy Cam, die bei Tag sehr gut Bilder macht!

Ich werde die Kamera in Zukunft verwenden!


----------



## h_tobi (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Saubere Arbeit,hast du super hin bekommen.


----------



## Mick Jogger (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Also AGB und Pumpe in einem Das is ja maln ding!


----------



## zcei (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Hmm lecker geworden der Sleeve 

Nur bei dem USB Teil guckt noch nen bissl Kabel raus *meckermotzduckundweg*

PS: noch ein Baujahr 94er  Kiddies an die Macht


----------



## hirschi-94 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Ich finde es sieht sehr gut aus...vorallem die Laing ist geil!

(bin auch 94er)


----------



## computertod (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

schön, weiter so  aber der AGB is iwie so mini, da frag ich mich immer, ob man da vernünftig befüllen kann^^

btw: ich bin Bj. 93^^


----------



## guidodungel (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Hallo Kinder!
So, jetzt aber ab ins Bett!
Bj 1978


----------



## swayyy (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

*grins* Kiddies an die Macht???
Ich kenne Kiddies ( bin in einen 2000 Einwohner Kuhdorf aufgewachsen *muhhh*)... aber die meisten hier wenn auch Bj 93/94 habens in Sachen Modding echt drauf  Besonders der Lower  Da kann von Kiddies keine Rede sein!
Also hab ich mal nix dagegen wenn ihr Probeweise die Macht übernehmt... vllt wird dann ja die Mehrwertsteuer für Hardware gestrichen 

So genug OT...
Wann gehts weiter?
Ich weiß gar nich was ich in meiner ganzen Langeweile... ähhh Arbeitszeit sonst lesen soll 

LG sway


----------



## Mick Jogger (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*



guidodungel schrieb:


> Hallo Kinder!
> So, jetzt aber ab ins Bett!
> Bj 1978


Ne lass mal Opi!  Ich steh nich so auf Schlafen!


----------



## >ExX< (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Da schaut mann mal nen paar tage nicht vorbei ...............
Bei meinem Läppi ist jetzt erstmal der Display kaputt, deswegen kann ic nicht jeder Zeit an PC
Aber du hast super Arbeit geleistet Lower

P.S.   bin 93ér da fühlt man sich richtig alt


----------



## Mick Jogger (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Oh mein Gott ja ja die 93 immer 

94 ftw!


----------



## Zeimean (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Bin auch 94er 	
Ist einfach das geilste Gebutsjahr


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

yeah und ich bin jez auch endlich 16


----------



## h_tobi (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

So Freunde, nun mal genug ,
diskutiert das doch in der Rumpelkammer aus.

Hier geht´s um eine Spendenaktion, ich hoffe,
das Lower mal wieder ein Update bringt, bevor hier alle
noch ihre Schuhgröße posten.


----------



## Mick Jogger (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

mmh Meine ist...

DU hast recht LOWER UPDATE!


----------



## zcei (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

aber echt mal -.-

Wo bleibt das update? Wieder PC weg? oder nix neues?


Btw: 49


----------



## hirschi-94 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Oder wenigstens einen Status-Bericht...melde dich mal wieder!...hop hop


----------



## Mick Jogger (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*



zcei schrieb:


> Btw: 49



OMG meine ist 45 Du riesenfuss!


----------



## Grilgan (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

45 

Lower, bitte ist nicht auch noch dein iPod weg.. es war doch der iPod, den deine Mutter noch da gelassen hat? Wir waaarten..


----------



## Mick Jogger (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Mit Ipod kann man aber schlecht bilder uploaden!


----------



## Grilgan (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Aber er kann sich immerhin melden und sagen, dass er nur noch seinen iPod hat! Wie er es gestern (oder irgendwann die letzten Tage) auch getan hat!


----------



## Lower (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Hallihalllo Leute!!!

Tut mir leid das ich mich nicht gemeldet habe, war mir als Umzugshelfer bei meiner Tante, noch Brötchen verdienen! Da ich aber dort keinen Internetzugang hatte konnte ich mich nicht melden! 

Dafür aber 30€ mehr in der Tasche 


SOoooooo Stand der Dinge:

- Alle Lackierarbeiten gestern abgeschlossen und Case soweit zusammengesetzt! Die Front sieht megageil aus! 

- Paket von Alriin ist heute gekommen laut Aussage meines Vaters (ich schlafe heute bei einem Freund also weiß ich nicht ob es wirklich das ist, sollte aber so sein!)

- Wasserkreislauf zusammengebaut und alles lief auf anhieb!


Also heute wird es kein Update geben aber morgen dafür ein umso größeres! Ich habe meinem Vater schon gesagt er soll doch bitte die Cam aufladen 

lg euer Lower


----------



## caroliine<3 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Freu mich schon aufs Update. 
Schlaf gut, bei deinem Freund.


----------



## h_tobi (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Sehr gut, dann freue ich mich schon auf morgen. 
Bin schon sehr gespannt, was du Schönes zusammengebaut hast.


----------



## >ExX< (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Lower, lass dir deine Sachen von deinen Eltern nicht einfach so weg nehmen^^
Gut das das mit dem Wasser gefunzt hat, nen Leck wäre schlecht gewesen


----------



## Lower (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Helllloooo  Leute,

ich bin gerade beim Fotoshooting!

Update gibts bald!

So cirka gegen 18:00!



lg


----------



## Grilgan (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Hui na denn bin ich mal gespannt auf die Fotos!


----------



## Zeimean (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

5 nach 6 wo sind die Bilder?


----------



## hirschi-94 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Ist die Cam auch wirklich volll??^^BILDER!!


----------



## Lower (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

So jetzt kommt das Update: in den nächsten Stunden werden die Bilder ständig upgeloadet.

Das erste ist einmal die HDD von Alriin 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT #1:

Weiter gehts....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß nicht wieso die Fotos iwie Lila-rosa wirken?? Naja vllt hat ja meine Schwester ein bisschen rosa Puder verstreut


----------



## h_tobi (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Dann bekommt der gute Alriin von mir noch mal drei 
Finde es prima von dir, das du das Projekt unterstützt.


----------



## swayyy (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Sehr geil...
Freue mich aufs Update 

Und auch von mir  an Alriin!


----------



## Lower (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Weitere Bilder online!

Ah ja nur zu eurer Schuhgrößendiskussion: 43


----------



## Alriin (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

@all

Bei uns in der Arbeit spenden sie jedes Jahr 10€ (pro Mann und Nase) für die "Kinderfreunde". Von denen halt ich aber net viel... da mein Bruder selbst ein paar Jahre im St.Anna war, unterstütz ich lieber sowas. 

@Lower

Das kann ich überbieten: 45 

P.S.: Deine Kamera könnte bald eingehen. Meine hat auch so angefangen.


----------



## Grilgan (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Die Farbe sieht geil aus! 
Durch die Aktion deiner Schwester  wirkt das Case irgendwie so imposanter.. 

 an Alriin!


----------



## h_tobi (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

47/48 ihr Memmen, war bei der FFW der, der Brände mit Schuhen löschen konnte. 

BTT: Das Case sieht Hammer aus, schlicht und edel, vor allem sehr sauber verarbeitet. 
Es könnte sein, das die Kamera zu viel rot ins Bild mischt, bei mir wirkt das Blau deswegen Lila.
Oder ihr habt getönte Lampen im Zimmer, das Licht sieht mir auch leicht gelblich aus, nicht so steril weiß.
Ist aber egal, am Rechner ist alles sehr gut zu erkennen und darauf kommt es an.


----------



## Lower (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Sponsorenlieferung von Aquatuning auf Seite 34)*

Wie gefällt es dir denn tobi? zu viel grün?


----------



## hirschi-94 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Auf keinen Fall zu viel grün sieht echt Super aus.
Kommen noch Pics vom Innenraum und Wakü??


----------



## Speedguru (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Ja sieht echt cool aus!!


----------



## h_tobi (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Ich finde es so schon sehr gut gelungen,
wenn dann noch die Seitenwand fertig wird, wird es ein Traum in schwarz- grün. 

Da du sehr ordentlich arbeitest, habe ich überhaupt keine Bedenken, was das Ergebnis angeht.


----------



## Lower (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Genau der Innenraum ist noch in Arbeit!   da habe ich noch ein paar Sachen vor!


----------



## der_yappi (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Von außen schon mal geil 

Das mit den komischen Farben liegt an der Cam.
Was für eine haste denn?
Kann auch sein das der Weißabgleich mit der Lichtsituation nicht zurechtkommt. Mir hats wegen dem WA mal eine ganze Serie mit rotsstichigen Bilder beschert (unter bestimmten Beleuchtungen)


----------



## >ExX< (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

für Alriin, ist die Platte neu???  Sieht auf en Bildern nämlich brandneu aus .
 Meine Schuhgröße: 47


----------



## zcei (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Meine Schuhe werden Seegelboote gennannt, also seid ihr mal alle ganz ruhig;P

Aber sieht wirklich gut aus  Settings passieren, aber ich bin sicher dass du das hinbekommst


----------



## skdiggy (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Das gehäuse sieht echt toll aus .Das grün ist mal was anderes .

Meine schuhgröße ist ein zwischending von 44 und 45.


----------



## sds (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

finds'n suuper projekt
auch an die sponsor ein großes lob


----------



## Ibatz! (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Gefällt mir bisher alles sehr gut 
Leider hab ich nix zur Verfügung,dass ich dir abdrücken könnte 

Btw. Schuhgröße glatte 48


----------



## der_yappi (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Gibts was neues zu berichten Lower?


----------



## Lower (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Hallo Leute,

also es gibt ein paar News!

- sehr enttäuschend, Logic ist abgesprungen! 

- habe ich einige neue Reseller angeschrieben bezüglich Sponsoring! Ich glaube bei Sapphire wird sich etwas ergeben! 

- Der Innenraum ist soweit abgeschlossen! Update gibt es wahrscheinlich unter der Woche einmal...heute kann ich noch nicht fotographieren....die Party war zu heftig 

Wie es aussieht bekommen wir von OCZ Speicher, Netzteil und eine SSD (wobei mir die noch nicht bestätigt wurde!)


----------



## Mick Jogger (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Was ist mit Logic genau?


----------



## LOGIC (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Aus geldmangel nicht möglich die karte zu liefern.


----------



## h_tobi (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Schade, da kann man aber nichts machen.
Zumindest hattest du es versucht, dann wollen wir mal hoffen, das Lower noch einen Sponsor findet.


----------



## LOGIC (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Jo da drück ich ihm fest die daumen. Tut mir ja auch leid das ich so viel hoffnung gemacht habe.


----------



## h_tobi (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Das weiß ich, du willst ja auch nicht als Depp da stehen. 
Permanenten Geldmangel haben wir ja fast alle.


----------



## >ExX< (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Man  kann nie genug haben


----------



## Rauschel (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Das grün ist schön giftig geworden.

wie siehts mit dem Halt der farbe aus ? 
Platz sie leich wech oder gehts ?


----------



## Lower (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Keinen einzigen Lackabplatzer habe ich derzeit bemerken können!


----------



## Rauschel (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

das klingt ja perfekt


----------



## OpamitKruecke (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Hi ich könnte eine XFX 9800 GTX+ zur Verfügung stellen falls das hilft.... Wäre ja schade wenn es an der Graka scheitert


----------



## h_tobi (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Hey Opa, herzlich Willkommen im Forum und dann gleich mit so nem feinen Angebot. 
Finde ich sehr schön, das du eine Karte spenden willst.


----------



## Lower (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Hallo OpamitKruecke,

vielen Dank für die Großzügigkeit, das würde ich gerne annehmen. Allerdings würde das Projekt niicht scheitern, da mir meine Eltern unter die Arme greifen würden! 

Vielen Dank

btw.:
ich werde von Nils etwas Sleeve bekommen, sodass ich ein bisschen umgestalte. Einige weitere Firmen habe ich auch angeschrieben und werde weiterhin Sponsoren suchen. Viele Antworten gab es noch nicht, das dauert manchmal auch sehr lange! 

Ich bin eifrig am "Zusammenbasteln" der Wakü. Ich mache mir noch etwas Gedanken über die Verlegung der Schläuche, da geht noch was. Außerdem werde ich noch den pc.cooling Shop besuchen und mich mit dem Geschäftsführer unterhalten. Ich will ihn kennenlernen, er war mir sehr sympatisch per Mail! 


lg euer Lower


ps: Herzlich Willkommen im Forum


----------



## OpamitKruecke (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Also hier sind mal Bilder zu der Graka. Schick sie dann morgen oder übermorgen los.
Teste sie noch kurz ob alles funzelt^^

Anbei ein paar bunte Bildchen *gg*


----------



## >ExX< (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Schöne Karte OpamitKruecke!!!
Drei fette für dich


----------



## der_yappi (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*



>ExX< schrieb:


> Schöne Karte OpamitKruecke!!!
> Drei fette für dich



Da geb ich auch mal ein DICKES *+* 

Und ein "weiter so!" an Lower!


----------



## swayyy (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Du bist unser "Super Opi" 

Fettes Lob und nen  dafür.

Hey, Lower wenn der Mod fertig ist, wie willst du ihn verkaufen? Bei Ebay?
Wenn ja würde ich gerne mitbieten und gucken ob er dann vllt mir gehört  ! 
So ein Projekt ist nur unterstützenswert!


----------



## Lower (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Cool,
ja wahrscheinlich auf E-Bay, aber ich muss euch Schnäppchenjäger enttäuschen, denn als Mindestpreis werden die Komponenten selber sein!
Ich werde alles sorgfältig auskalkulieren!
Es wäre natürlich gut, wenn der Preis darüber liegt, damit man mehr spenden kann!

ich werde natürlich alles verlinken!


----------



## swayyy (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Das ist natürlich klar das der nicht unter wert weggehen kann und soll!
Mach als Mindetpreis die Komponenten, allerdings mit den gesponsorten Hardwareteilen.
So hast du auch wenn es nur das Mindestgebot wird noch Gewinn erzielt und kannst den Spital nen dickeren Check überreichen 

Falls ich dir auf irgendeine Art und Weise helfen kann sags einfach


----------



## Lower (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*



bei Problemen wende ich mich eh beim Forum, aber derzeit sieht es gut aus, Sapphire hat eben eine kleine Antwort geschrieben, sieht aus, als wären sie bereit eine HD 58xx zu sponsern! 
Dann werde ich die 9800 als Physx Karte verwenden


----------



## swayyy (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Sehr geil!!!
 für Saphire!
Wem hast du denn eig noch angeschrieben?

Ich muss ganz ehrlich zugeben das Firmen die was für so ein Projekt sponsorn in Zukunft ganz sicher bei vielen berücksichtigt werden wenn es um neue Hardware geht...
Von daher an alle Firmen...: Sponsort was! Macht nicht nur ein super Gefühl sondern auch einen super Eindruck bei unentschlossenen Hardwarekäufern!


----------



## Grilgan (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

 vielleicht ne 58xx !
Geile Sache! Sapphire!


----------



## Lower (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Es steht noch nicht, fest nr hat ein Mitarbeiter geschrieben, dass er Rücksprache halten wird 

Es ist tatsächlich so, was glaubt ihr, warum meine Bestellungen für den R3dm0d bei Caseking und Aquatuning gemacht wurden. Bei AT habe ich mittlerweile mehr als 200€ liegen gelassen 

Bei Nanoxia werde ich für mein nächstes grünes Projekt, auch einiges bestellen!
pc-cooling natürlich auch, die sind ja bei mir um die Ecke!

lg


----------



## Rusher0 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*



> Ich muss ganz ehrlich zugeben das Firmen die was für so ein Projekt sponsorn in Zukunft ganz sicher bei vielen berücksichtigt werden wenn es um neue Hardware geht...


Das stimmt, daran sieht man auch das Sapphire nicht irgend eine Firma ist  ...und dann auch noch eine HD58xx, großes  an Sapphire wenn das stimmt.

Ich weiß nicht mehr ob in diesem Threat schon ein einsamer Post von mir ist, aber wenn nicht, da auch an Lower ein riesen  

Weiter so, gefällt mir bis jetzt richtig klasse!


----------



## Lower (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Ouch gerade habe ich eine E-Mail empfangen, dass es doch nicht geht, schade eigentlich, ich schreibe noch ein paar weitere Firmen an..

und danke für dein Lob Rusher0


----------



## hirschi-94 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Schade...
Naja mach weiter so da wird sich schon was finden.


----------



## swayyy (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Go on Lower


----------



## Gnome (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Hey grüß dich! Dein Projekt find ich absolut hammer! Absolut Respekt wert! Kriegstn Abo [x] von mir!


----------



## Gast1663794603 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

super projekt 
gefällt mir sehr gut...werde ich weiterverfolgen

lg bensch


----------



## Lower (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Danke Leute,

ist nicht allzuleicht soetwas auf die Beine zu stellen, raubt schon einiges an Zeit, aber was man gern macht macht man gut 

lg euer

Lower


----------



## >ExX< (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Da hast du recht Lower.
Schade dass Sapphire nix übrig hat............


----------



## Mick Jogger (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Aber das Noblorros Projekt sponsorn?


----------



## h_tobi (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Das kommt ja auch in die Print, wenn ich mich nicht verlesen habe.
Bessere Werbung gibt es dann nicht für die.


----------



## Mick Jogger (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

ach ja stimmt !


----------



## godtake (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Hm, nu ja, zunächst mal wieder: Klasse Projekt das Du da aufstellst!
Ein bisschen Kopfzerbrechen macht mir die Tatsache ja schon, dass der Noblorros ne Sapphire bekommt und du nicht. 
Sehr schade auf jeden Fall.
Ich werd das mal mit der Geschäftsleitung (die Noblorros- ned die Sapphire ^^) diskutieren =D.
Grüßle, GT


----------



## Lower (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Hallo Leute,

ein paar wichtige Infos!

Das Projekt wird endgültig gemacht!

Sponsoren habe ich gefunden, nämlich meine Geldbörse und das Unternehmen meiner Mutter!

Meine Mutter spendet die CPU- es wird ein Core i7 860  vielen Dank an sie! 
Mein Vater spendet ein Mainboard, nämlich das P55 oder das P55LE, steht noch nicht fest kann ich mir aber aussuchen! 

Und ich zahle die Grafikkarte! Die Grafikkarte von OpamitKruecke wird natürlich dazugestellt!

Ich werde nämlich eine HD5870 von Godtake für einen super Preis bekommen und es kann losgehen! Nebenbei werde ich ein kleines Crossfire Rewiev machen! 

OpamitKrueckes Karte werde ich als Physx Unterstützung dazustellen 

Ich bin so glücklich, dass alles so gut geklappt hat und hoffe auf einen super Erlös für die Kinder!

Anbei möchte ich noch einem Krebs-Todesfall gedenken:

Christian Weinhappl
gestorben am 7.02.2010 an den folgen seiner Leukämie Krankheit
er ging in meine Schule und wir kannten ihn sehr gut! 


lg euer Lower


----------



## Mick Jogger (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

coole eltern trotzdem Mein Beileid!


----------



## h_tobi (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Großen Respekt an deine Eltern, finde es super, das sie dich so unterstützen.

Und ebenfalls mein Beileid bezüglich deines Freundes, ist immer ne schlimme Sache.


----------



## hirschi-94 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Das ist ja super dass das so gut klappt.
Auch von mir mein Beileid.


----------



## LOGIC (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Super das deine Elter dich unterstützen  

Auch von mir mein Beileid !


----------



## Modstar (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Mein Beileid!
Ich persönlich würde zum P55LE greifen!


----------



## Lower (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Ich auch, da es nicht rot blinkt!

Ah und danke!


----------



## Speedguru (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Das mit deinem Freund tut mir sehr leid. Mein Beileid!
Trotzdem cool das es jetzt richtig geil anfängt!!
Weiter so Lower!

MFG

Alex


----------



## zcei (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Hej mir tuts auch leid. Vor allem, dass IHM dein Projekt jetzt nix mehr bringt.
Aber siehs positiv. Allen anderen kann das Geld deines Projekts helfen!
Es sollte dich jetzt nicht demotivieren sondern eher anspornen, damit sowas nicht noch mal passiert.

Auf jeden Fall coole Eltern & Firma! 

Dann bastel mal alles zusammen 

MfG zcei

P.S.: rot blinken, bei nem grünen Mod? Nee danke


----------



## der_yappi (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Radeon und Geforce in einem Sys KANN (muss aber nicht) doch zu kräftigen Problemen führen (Treiber seitens nVidia).

Dickes *+* ans Nobloros-Team!!!


----------



## >ExX< (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Mein Beileid.........
Schade dass kein Hersteller ne CPU oder ne Grafikkarte übrig hatte....
 für Lowers Mami und Papi


----------



## Lower (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

@ der_yappi: Hast du die Ausgabe 01/2010 gelesen. Dort ist die Anleitung. Ich habe es mit meiner HD5870 und einer 9600GT ausprobiert. Hat wunderbar geklappt! 

lg Lower

und @ all: Danke!


----------



## LOGIC (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Aber da muß man doch die alten treiber nehmen oder ? Oder geht das auch mit aktuellen treibern ?


----------



## OpamitKruecke (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Apropos Grafikkarte die bekam ich heute zurück^^ Sie ham deine Adresse nicht gefunden .....
Kannst du bitte nachschauen ob du mir die richtige geschickt hast?
8,60 Euro für nix. Bestimmt hat DHL wieder das Haus nicht gefunden....

Kannst ja ne kurze PM an mich schicken mit deiner Adresse, wenn se noch brauchst, dann schau ich ob se diesmal ankommt


----------



## h_tobi (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Du darfst DHL nicht nehmen, da hat NobLorRos seine Finger im Spiel. 
Ich habe die Blenden für sein anderes Projekt per Post verschickt, das kam an.


----------



## der_yappi (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Du darfst DHL nicht nehmen, da hat NobLorRos seine Finger im Spiel.
> Ich aheb die Blenden für sein anderes Projekt per Post verschickt, das kam an.



DHL gehört zur Post.
Also wenn du zum Postamt gehst und ein Päckchen / Paket aufgibst, gehts mit DHL auf die Reise


----------



## h_tobi (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Dann verstehe ich nicht, das ich Pakete mit der Post und etwas später mit DHL geliefert bekomme.


----------



## Rauschel (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

wirklich schade das sich kein Sponsor findet


----------



## Lower (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Natürlich habe ich Sponsoren! 

Das Unternehmen meiner Mutter und mein Vater! 

Mein Vater zahlt das Mobo, meine Mutter den Prozzi und ich treibe das Geld für die Graka auf, durch Verkäufe! Wer 1GB DDR2 So-Dimm und eine 160GB 2,5" Festplatte braucht PN me !

Obwoh ich die Festplatte als Hot Swap Festplatte verwenden könnte! ....mhhh weiß nicht recht! 



btw.: zur Website meiner Mutter, sie wird gerade von einem Profi überarbeitet und wird erst am Dienstag online gehen!  Wird sicher super!


----------



## >ExX< (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Deine Mutter ist also Architektin 
P.S. deine Mutter ist Kroatin?


----------



## Lower (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Ja meine Mutter ist Architektin 

Jap sie ist Kroatin, mein Vater auch und ich halt auch wenns demnach geht!

Hast du übrigens das DHL Paket von der_yappi gesehen steht mein Name drauf, würde mich mal Interessieren wie ihr das aussprechen würdet 

lg Lovro


----------



## >ExX< (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Auf welcher seite war das nochmal???


----------



## Lower (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Seite 29


----------



## Ciddy (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Vorweg das Projekt find ich TOP.
Mich würde mal interessieren was dir jetzt noch so fehlt an Komponenten.
Da is auch aus Wien komm sagt mir das St. Anna Kinderspital natürlich was und wenn noch was fehlt würd ich mal schauen ob ich was locker machen kann.


----------



## Lower (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Puuhh, na die Grafikkarte kaufe ich von Godtake und da fehlen noch ein paar Euros, oder ein BluRay Laufwerk? 

Danke für dein Lob und für deine Unterstützung 

lg Lovro


----------



## Ciddy (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Alles klar, dann streich mal das Bluray Laufwerk von der Liste, werd ich dann sponsern.


----------



## orange619 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*



Ciddy schrieb:


> Alles klar, dann streich mal das Bluray Laufwerk von der Liste, werd ich dann sponsern.


Kurz Entschlossen ohne lange zu überlegen


----------



## h_tobi (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Dann gibt´s von mir    
für Ciddy, das nenne ich mal spontan. Finde ich super, das du ihn so unterstützt.


----------



## Rusher0 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Schließ ich mich doch direkt an, von mir auch  an Ciddy


----------



## Ciddy (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Wozu auch warten^^
Irgendjemand freut sich dann über einen tollen PC und durch die Aufwertung der einzelnen Komponenten durch Lower kommt sicher mehr zusammen als wenn ich das Geld so spenden würde.


----------



## h_tobi (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

So kann man das auch sehen.


----------



## Lower (1. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Soo nach ein paar PMs hat sich herausgestellt, dass das Geld für die Graka dringender notwendig ist und Ciddy sich kurzerhand entschlossen hat die Hälfte zu zahlen! 

  

richtig geil!

ich habe ihn auch gleich eingeladen am Wochenende vorbei zu kommen und sich ein bisschen beim Zusammenbau zu beteiligen, da Pimmsno1 auch kommt! Er übrigens trägt 50% der Kosten für Sleeves insgesamt also 30€     auch an ihn! 


lg


----------



## h_tobi (1. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Na, das sind doch gute Neuigkeiten, dann wünsche ich euch ein schönes
und produktives Wochenende.


----------



## godtake (1. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Ui! Das sind doch klasse News!
Freut mich absolut für Dich. 
Ich geb Laut so wie die Karte da ist =D.

Grüße und Roll On!

Goddi


----------



## worldoflol (1. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

klasse das du hier ein gemeinnütziges Projekt machst


----------



## Grilgan (1. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

 an die beiden!
Am WE nicht die Fotos vergessen! Schöön viele bitte !


----------



## MKay (1. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Läuft die Schuhgrößen Disku. noch? Wenn nicht, einfach Post löschen : 44,5 (Schuh-Verbrauch: 2 Paar jeden Monat) Zum PC: Wirkt sehr Toxic-Grün, (Krankenhaus und Gift?-Als Der Anti-Serum PC) Ne, gefällt mir sehr.


----------



## Ciddy (1. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Jop der Plan wurde zwar heute geändert, aber das Geld is schonmal raus 
Ich hoff ich find am WE Zeit, momentan is es bei mir leider nicht so einfach mit den Terminen^^.


----------



## Lower (1. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Uiii, natürlich viele Bilder!

Die Schuhgrößendiskussion ist naja, sagen wir es mal so, etwas alt! 

Zur Farbgebung: 



> Die Farbe Grün
> Grün ist die Farbe der Mitte. In seiner vollendeten Neutralität zwischen allen Extremen wirkt es beruhigend, ohne zu ermüden. Die Farbe Grün fördert Eigenschaften wie Hilfsbereitschaft, Ausdauer, Toleranz und Zufriedenheit. In der medizinischen Farbtherapie gilt Grün als Farbe, die den Rhythmus von Herz und Nieren ausbalanciert. Auch bei Magengeschwüren, Allergien, Augenermüdung sowie bei Anzeichen vorzeitigen Alterns wird Grün eingesetzt. Die Farbe Grün dient als neutrale Heilfarbe, die keinerlei körperliche Beschwerden oder Gegenreaktionen hervorruft. Sie lässt Kräfte sammeln und bringt Regeneration. Grün vermittelt Augenruhe, denn der Blick ins Grüne ist niemals anstrengend, sondern stärkt das Auge für alle anderen Eindrücke.
> 
> Die Farbe Grün verbinden wir Menschen mit dem Frühling, mit fruchtbaren Wiesen, Feldern und Wäldern. In der Magie kommt diese Farbe bei Ritualen zum Einsatz, welche Wohlstand, Glück, Fruchtbarkeit und Erfolg zum Ziel haben. Zu dem steht die Farbe Grün für Harmonie, Verjüngung und Leben. (Quelle: ... Der Pfad der Hexen ... Glaube, Wissen, Magie, Rezepte, Rituale, Zauber)



Also ich fände es schön, wenn sich am WE Zeit findet, denn ein paar zusätzliche Hände sind ja nie schlecht! 


Dh im Klartext:

-Gehäuse soweit fertig!
-Mainboard, CPU und Graka fix! 
-Netzteil, RAM (und SSD) fix, jedoch nicht erhalten
-Wasserkühlung zum Einbau bereit!
-Windows noch nicht gefunden!  suche derzeit ein bisschen im Forum herum, jedoch stellt sich bei mir die Frage ob ich eigentlich eine Lizenz von meinem kaputten Lappi nehmen soll? ich weiß nicht so recht!

na gut so long

Lower


----------



## hirschi-94 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Das sieht doch gut aus...
aber ich denke nicht dass du viel mehr bekommst mit OS.


----------



## >ExX< (1. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Hi, für Ciddy und für Pimmsno1


----------



## Lower (1. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Gehört aber zu jedem Rechner dazu 

naja ich sehe zu ein günstiges zu ergattern!


----------



## Speedguru (2. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Klasse Leute!! 

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## OpamitKruecke (3. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Ich schick die Graka Freitag nochmal los.
Komm vorher nicht dazu (auf der Arbeit sind 3 krank und eine im Urlaub).
Hab erst ab Freitag Urlaub bekommen 

Vista Home Premium 64-Bit hab ich als OEM noch hier...


----------



## Lower (3. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Juhuu danke opii,

naja windoof könnte ich wie gesagt gebrauchen, aber da wäre es mittlerweile schon angebracht etwas zu zahlen! 


btw: heute sind Mobo und CPU gekommen, bin aber in der Schule habe EDV und werde gegen Abend Fotos machen!

Von OCZ habe ich noch nichts gehört, ich hoffe dass sie nicht abspringen.  Wahrscheinlich haben sie viel zu tun auf der Cebit....

naja so far!

lg


----------



## Mick Jogger (3. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Ich hoffe mal das OCZ dich weiterhin unterstützt!


----------



## Rusher0 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

das hoffen wir alle


----------



## Lower (3. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Sooo Bilder kommen in 10 Minuten! 

lg

bin gerade am benchen deswegen! 

4.6 Ghz ftw!


----------



## Lower (3. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Sooooo Update!!

Hier das Päckchen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Inhalt! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



No Comment, zu geil! 

edit:

weia Bilder zu groß ändere ich schnell noch


----------



## Ciddy (3. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Echt schön das Teil. 

Ich glaub übrigens nicht das OCZ abspringt wenn sie schon einen Zusage gemacht haben. Wär sicher nicht so förderlich für ihre Reputation. Hier lesen ja doch einige mit, von daher bin ich zuversichtlich, dass alles hinhaut.


----------



## Lower (3. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Ja denke ich auch, die Jungs haben sicher einiges zu tun auf der cebit, das war und ist vorrangig kann ich verstehen...


----------



## Speedguru (4. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Sehr geile Bilder!! 
OCZ macht hoffentlich wirklich mit 

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## LOGIC (4. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Das Mobo ist echt extrem nice !! Das habe ich auch bei nem PC für ein freund von mir Verbaut !! Einfach spitze


----------



## Modstar (4. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*



LOGIC schrieb:


> Das Mobo ist echt extrem nice !! Das habe ich auch bei nem PC für ein freund von mir Verbaut !! Einfach spitze


Da kann ich nur zustimmen! Die Optik ist schon wirklich sehr nice!


----------



## zcei (4. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Richtig geile Optik das Board 

Funktionen auch alle super? 

Freu mich, dass das Projekt so gut vorrangeht!


----------



## godtake (4. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Hallo Lower, 

nur ganz kurz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wart dann auf eine PN von Dir 

Grüße, Godtake


(sry wg. der Bildquali, aber meine Freundin ist mit der Cam zu Freunden - und nu bin ich auf s Handy angewisen ^^)


----------



## Lower (4. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Juhuuuu klong zack grinss!!!

haha hast PN

juhuu bin ur froh!! )))

wohooo Springfield!

lalala i <3 it!!

Sooo paar Infos:

Ich würde bitten Pimmsno und Ciddy, dass ihr wartet bis das Netzteil und die Rams kommen, dann bauen wir alles ein und die Wakü gleich auch! 

Ich würde außerdem bitten mich per PM zu kontaktieren und mir eure Handynummern zu geben, meine Adresse bekommt ihr nat. auch!

@zcei: funktioniert nicht, da nicht verkabelt usw! 

ich denke es ist alles gut! 



naja so far  Lovro


----------



## Grilgan (4. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*



Lower schrieb:


> wohooo Springfield!



Simpsons ftw.! 


Wird der RAM auch unter Wasser gesetzt? 

Hübsche GraKa.. ^^


----------



## h_tobi (4. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Godi, du bist mein Held, finde es genial, das du Lower unter die Arme greifst.

   gibt´s dafür von mir.


----------



## Lower (4. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Ram wird nicht unter Wasser gesetzt! Der nette Herr von OCZ hat mir gesagt, dass er keine Flex Module mehr hat!

ich finde es auch super toll, dass Godi soetwas macht   

Bei der Graka bin ich mir nicht sicher ob sie unter Wasser gesetzt wird, glaube aber schon! 

lg


----------



## >ExX< (4. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

für gt ^^


----------



## LOGIC (4. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Schöne karte !!!


----------



## Rusher0 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

 von mir für godtake 
Klasse dass du die GraKa stellst


----------



## godtake (4. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Gugu, 
na - das will ich aber hoffen, dass die Karte unter Wasser kommt - nur bitte bitte - mach es schlauer als ich 

Ansonsten: Gebt die "" vor allem Lower - ich finds einfach ganz großes Kino was er da macht - und er zahlt ja auch noch ein gut Teil zur Grafikkarte zu  - komplett sponsern kann ich mir leider auch nicht leisten.

Karte wird morgen abgeschickt, ist schon verpackt inclusive Nervennahrung 

Keep on rocking, oh Lower!


----------



## h_tobi (4. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Dann gebe ich jedem von euch   
halbe daumen gehen ja nicht, sonst hätte ich die ersten 3 aufgeteilt.


----------



## >ExX< (5. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Eine Frage Godtake:
Warum gibst du so eine Brandneue Grafikkarte weg???
Bist du mit der unzufrieden, oder aus "nettigkeit" wegen dem Projekt??


----------



## godtake (5. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Alles pure Nettigkeit  - Lower - das bleibt unser Geheimnis!


----------



## >ExX< (5. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*



godtake schrieb:


> Alles pure Nettigkeit  - Lower - das bleibt unser Geheimnis!



Wenn das so ist dann bekommst du noch ein


----------



## Lower (5. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

hehe natürlich Godi, nochmal Danke! 



weia ich muss ein bisschen herumprobieren wenn die kommt...Einmal kommt sie kurz mit ihrem Bruder im Redmod zusammen, mussen sich die beiden dann durch einen 3D Mark kämpfen und das @ 1000/1300 wohoo und den Core i7 lass ich dann auch @ 4,7 laufen! 

naja ich freu mich richtig dolle!

Nen Wakühler muss ich noch anfragen, werde da einige Firmen diesbezüglich anschreiben, denn das habe ich im Mom echt nicht in der Tasche, Sleeves habe ich jetzt auch noch bestellt...

Muss noch etwas warten bis die schöne unter Wasser darf, und dann wird ordentlich gebencht! 

lg euer Lower


ps.: auf die Nervennahrung freu ich mich schon, bei deinen Lüffis ist auch welche dabei, btw schon angekommen?
Der Typ in der Post hat gesagt, es sollte Anfang nächster Woche spätestens da sein!

Deines auch Zeimean, bei dir tut es mir leid, dass es noch nicht da ist obwohl du mir schon geschrieben hast, ich brauche deine Adresse, denn an die Packstation kann ich nicht versenden. Wenn du das liest pls PM mich!


----------



## Rauschel (6. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

sehr geil god das du die karte gibts  da sollten sich so manche hersteller ne scheibe abschneiden von soviel kurage !


----------



## swayyy (6. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Guten Morgen 
Auch wenns OT is, die Bench ergebnisse von den Crossfire Gespann würde ich gerne mal sehn 
Wird sich zum


----------



## Lower (6. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Guten Morgen swaayyy,


wie es aussieht wird ciddy seine HD5870 auch mitbringen, sodass wir Tripple Crossfire benchen werden.

Die Karten werden alle @ 1000/1250 laufen oder 1020/1300.
Mein Prozzi @ 4,7 oder 4,8 Ghz.

Einmal 3D Mark 06
und einmal Vantage

Und Dirt2 sowie Crysis sofern ich es mir besorge 

dann werden wir den Rechner zusammenschrauben und einmal @ Air testen.
Dann unter Wasser setzen und testen!
Dann Sleeven und wieder testen.

Dann benchen!! 

Wird viele Bilder geben! 

Das einzige was mir sorgen macht ist die Stromversorgung, reicht ein 850 W Netzteil?

Oder soll ich mein HX620 dazustecken?

Wie macht man das? 

Ich rechne mal so:

225 pro Graka

675 insgesamt
und 175 für die CPU ist sehr knapp!

weia


ich freu mich schon auf die Points die wir dadurch erreichen! 

lg


----------



## orange619 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Ich denke dass das 850watt Nt nur 4 pcie Stromstecker hat, selbst wenn dem ich so ist würde ich noch das 650 watt dazu hängen.

Ps.: davon wollen wir Bilder!


----------



## Lower (6. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

ja natürlich das bekommt ihr sowieso

sag mal wie macht man das dann? ich hänge zum Bsp 2 Grakas an das 850W da ich das 620 für eine Graka und die CPU verwende! Wie mache ich das, dass ich das 850W gleichzeitig zuschalte?

lg

edit.: wenn dann würde ich 2 Molex zu 6 Pin Adapter verwenden!


----------



## h_tobi (6. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Mit ner ATX Brücke müsste es eigentlich klappen, bin auf die Bilder und Ergebnisse gespannt.


----------



## Timou (6. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

850W sollten wohl reichen, schau mal hier. Da verbrauchen 2 HD5850er mit einem QX auf 4x4Ghz die Hälfte von den 850, also wir das mit 3 5870ern auch klappen.

Klasse Projekt nebenbei, und ein dickes  an alle Sponsoren, besonders die Privatmänner!


----------



## Speedguru (6. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*


Mach mach viele Bilder, bin achon gespannt


----------



## Lower (6. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

ja viele Bilder wird es wirklich geben!

Mache bei vielen Schritten dann Bilder!

und wie sieht die Brücke aus tobi?


----------



## swayyy (6. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

OT
Mich würde interessieren ob und wenn ja wie doll Mikroruckler bei 3 Grakas auftreten.


----------



## h_tobi (6. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Hier ein Link zu einem ATX Überbrückungsstecker.
Du musst im Prinzip das grüne Kabel vom ATX Strang mit einem schwarzen kurzschließen.
Wichtig ist, das das Netzteil mit Verbrauchern läuft. Also die GraKas schon angeschlossen sind.
Zur Sicherheit sollte auch am Molexstrang ein Verbraucher hängen, weiß nicht genau, ob PCIe
Kabel alleine reichen.(z.B. DVD noch anklemmen)


----------



## godtake (6. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Hey Lower, 

h_tobi hat vollkommen recht - mit einem stabilen Draht lässt sich das Netzteil simpel überbrücken - die komplette Brücke brauchts eigentlich nicht. Ist auch klasse wenn man z.B. die WaKü entlüften will und nur die Pumpe per Netzteil betreiben möchte ohne dass die anderen Verbraucher Strom bekommen. Die jeweiligen Kabel kannst Du hier sehen: klickmich

Grüße, gT


----------



## Timou (6. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Wie h_tobi schon sagte, einfach mit einer Büroklammer oder Ähnlichem das grüne Kabel mit einem schwarzen verbinden, dann sparst du dir das Geld für den Überbrückungsstecker. Häng aber immer eine Festplatte oder einen anderen Verbraucher dran, ohne anliegende Last kann das böse enden. (wobei normalerweise sofort die Schutzmechanismen greifen und das Netzteil ausschalten)

Mfg!


----------



## Lower (6. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Nein das mein ich nicht! Sondern ein Ding, damit alle beide gleichzeitig engeschaltet werden! 

hier

aber mit ner Büroklammer mach ich das nur wenn ich sie davor isoliere!


----------



## Rauschel (8. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*



swayyy schrieb:


> OT
> Mich würde interessieren ob und wenn ja wie doll Mikroruckler bei 3 Grakas auftreten.


kommen ja eigentlich nur bei niedrigen bilderzahlen , die dürfte man aber eigentlich mit 3 Karten kaum haben


----------



## h_tobi (8. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Wobei ab der dritten Karte die Bildausgabe stärker schwanken kann. Dann fällt es doch wieder mehr auf.


----------



## swayyy (8. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Das was h_tobi meint hab ich mir nämlich auch gedacht deshalb die Frage... naja muss man sehn, Lower wird das schon so hinzaubern das das Ding rennt wie Sau.
freu mich wirklich auf die ergebnisse!

Aber wieder back 2 topic.
Wie schauts aus wann gibts updates?


----------



## Lower (9. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Hello guys,

soo gestern war ich auf einem Konzert und konnte dementsprechend nur PMs am Abend antworten bezüglich Verkäufe usw, in den Thread zu schauen habe ich vergessen, da ich an der Miss Cebit Umfrage teilgenommen habe, musste mir etwas betrunken die Mädels durchschauen alsoo jaa 

So derzeitiger Stand:

- Juhuuu Nils´ Lieferung ist da!! Update wenn die Cam geladen ist
- Habe mir ein Stativ besorgt, -> bessere Bilder 
- Meine Cousine kauft sich ne Spiegelreflex und es gibt richtig geile Pics  (sie geht ab jetzt in ne Graphische Schule und hat deshalb ne geile Cam bekommen, welche weiss sie noch nicht aber eine aus der Canon EOS Serie!  )
- Graka von Goddi ist *noch* nicht gekommen rechne aber morgen od übermorgen damit! 
- OCZ meldet sich nicht, aber bestimmt diese Woche noch  (bräuchte bald das Netzteil und die Rams für die ersten Tests!)
- dann habe ich mit unserem Opa mit Kruecke folgendes ausgemacht:

Wir lassen die Graka weg dafür schickt er ein richtig geiles Windows her! 

Super  an ihn! 

soo nun bin ich den ganzen Nachmittag on und chillleee, hach ist das Leben schöön


----------



## Speedguru (9. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

schön lower!! Sind doch gut nachrichten!!
Ja chillen ist gut... und ich habe heute bis um 18:00UHR Schule...


----------



## Grilgan (9. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Das mit der Cam ist ja eine sehr angenehme Sache  Ich glaube die EOS sind wirklich gut.

Freu mich auf Bilder von der Cam ;D


----------



## Speedguru (9. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*



Grilgan schrieb:


> Das mit der Cam ist ja eine sehr angenehme Sache  Ich glaube die EOS sind wirklich gut.
> 
> Freu mich auf Bilder von der Cam ;D



Auf jeden Fall besser als die jetztige  xDDDDDD
Freue mich auch schon drauf!!!


----------



## Lower (9. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Soo Update kommt in wenigen Minuten, aber ich bin sehr sehr überrascht was da mit dem Stativ alles geht! Endlich nichts mehr verwischt!


----------



## Timou (9. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Ich freu mich aufs Update 
Das mit dem Stativ kenn ich zu gut, das holt auch bei billigeren Kameras noch ne Menge raus.

Mfg!


----------



## Mick Jogger (9. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Juhu its Update Time 

Und wehe deine Kamera macht Probleme!


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Hello Lower!
Nice dass es hier weiter geht...
Ist der AKKU schon voll?


----------



## Mick Jogger (9. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Sicher so wie immer erst uns "heißmachen" und dann ist plötzlich der Akku kaputt!


----------



## swayyy (9. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Nun lasst die Jung doch erstmal chillen die ganzen Miss Cebit Damen müssen ja auch noch bewertet werden. 
Ein mieser Job aber einer muss ihn ja machen


----------



## Ciddy (9. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*



swayyy schrieb:


> Ein mieser Job aber einer muss ihn ja machen


 Ansichtssache, ich würde tauschen, wird der Job den gut bezahlt ^^


----------



## swayyy (9. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*



Lower schrieb:


> da ich an der Miss Cebit Umfrage teilgenommen habe, musste mir etwas betrunken die Mädels durchschauen



ich glaub der arme musste Alkohol trinken und sich dieses schrecklichen Bilder angucken


----------



## Lower (9. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Haha Leuteee ihr macht mich fertig!

Also hier das Update 

Ich finde die Fotos sind um einiges besser die 9€ haben sich definitiv gelohnt!

Dafür das diese Cam eine 100€ Cam vor 2 Jahren ist sind die Fotos doch sehr gut ausgefallen! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





na was sagt ihr?


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Das hat sich echt gelohnt...Viel Spaß beim Sleeven!
Die Pics sind echt viel besser.


----------



## Speedguru (9. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Sieht echt gut aus... schwarz und grün.. fein!!

MFG

Speedguru

PS.: Das Stativ hat sich natürlich gelohnt


----------



## der_yappi (9. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Machst echt gute Fortschritte Lower!

Und die Mitarbeit / Sponsoring der anderen hier  TOP


Wirds jetzt ein Win7 werden?

Bin mal gespannt wie dein Projekt im fertigen Zustand ausschauen wird .


MfG Pascal


PS: Das Stativchen hab ich auch für meine kleine Lumix. Für meine Nikon D80 ists zu klein


----------



## swayyy (9. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Kommt das nur so rüber oder ist der grüne Shrink nen ganz anderes Farbspektrum als der grüne Sleeve...
Oder willst du den grünen Shrink aufs schwarze sleeve und andersrum machen?


----------



## Lower (9. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Also ich denke auch, das Stativ bringts! 

Prinzipiell finde ich meine Cam gagge aber so gefällts mir echt gut!

Natürlich ist jede Spiegelreflex um einiges besser, aber mir als Schüler reichts erstmal! Vllt kaufe ich ja ne gebrauchte iwo auf Ebay usw...

In der Tat swayyy, es ist dünkler ich werde allerdings nur schwarzen Shrink beim Small Sleeve verwenden, nur für das SATA Kabel habe ich den Shrink genommen! 

@pascal:

jubb wird ein Win7 HomePremium werden!


----------



## Mick Jogger (9. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Oh ja ich kann meinen Vorrednern zustimmen das Stativ haut rein! 
P.S Nice Sleeves in gewohnter MDPC X Qualität!


----------



## Rauschel (9. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

sleeve von nils sieht wie immer spitze aus


----------



## Mick Jogger (9. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Hey Lower du musst noch den Tagebuchnamen aktualisieren!


----------



## Grilgan (9. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 47)*

Der Sleeve ist wirklich geil! Und die Bilder von der Quali her auch! 

Nur der Sata-Shrink gefällt mir nicht so von der Farbe her (wurde zwar schon gesagt, aber trotzdem ^^)


----------



## Lower (9. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Also Titel aktualisiert *klonk*

hmm was ist denn, ah jaaa:

ich muss noch Bilder machen, also echt gut vom Mobo, denn es ist wirklich schön!


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Aber nur her damit...
...und nein wir wollen dich nicht drängen...


----------



## Mick Jogger (9. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Oh ja noch mehr Update will 

*muuh*

(der reinste Bauernhof hier!)


----------



## swayyy (9. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> ...und nein wir wollen dich nicht drängen...


Ach wollen wir nich  *Männer in schwarz wieder zurück pfeif die Lower antreiben sollten*


----------



## h_tobi (9. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Die Bilder sind super geworden, so ein Stativ macht schon ne Menge aus. Freue mich auf die Bilder vom Board,
werd mal richtig kreativ.


----------



## >ExX< (9. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

*sprachlos*


----------



## Mick Jogger (9. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind super geworden, so ein Stativ macht schon ne Menge aus. Freue mich auf die Bilder vom Board,
> werd mal richtig kreativ.


Aktscenen vom Mainboard oder was


----------



## orange619 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*



Mick Jogger schrieb:


> Aktscenen vom Mainboard oder was


Das fänd ich sexy!


----------



## >ExX< (10. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Prozzi rein Prozzi raus Prozzi rein Prozzi raus......................

Das hält der Sockel nicht lange aus


----------



## Lower (10. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

haha   

Bilder vom Mobo gibts morgen habe heute keine geschafft zu machen, und bei Tageslicht sind einfach die Bedingungen am Besten!


----------



## h_tobi (10. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

OK, dann werde ich mich noch bis morgen gedulden. Wehe wenn nicht. 
Denk an die Akku´s.


----------



## Lower (10. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Hehe ich hoffe morgen kommt die Graka von godi würde gerne CF benchen 

lg

Bilder gibt es fix! War heute in der Schule bis 18:00 deswegen auch keine Bilder


----------



## >ExX< (10. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Nach meinem vorigen Post war doch ein Post von einem anderen, oder wo ist der hin???


----------



## h_tobi (10. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Vor einiger Zeit hatte der Server einige Probleme, der hat den wohl mal eben gefressen.


----------



## >ExX< (10. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Heute  hatte der Server Probleme?????


----------



## godtake (10. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Hey Meister Lower!
Deine Luffis sind heut angekommen!

*Vielen lieben Dank dafür und vor allem für lecker Schoki!!!*

Ich drück Dir die Daumen dass die Karte auch morgen / übermorgen ankommt.
Hat ja doch einen ganz schön weiten Weg hinter sich!


----------



## OpamitKruecke (12. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Jo sorry dass ich mich nimmer gemeldet hab, aber ich hatte eine furchtbar interessanten  Lehrgang^^ 
Und als Knecht im Dienste des Staates (Zivi) musste ich halt folgen.

Zu der Grafikkarte jetzt Betriebssystem:

Die suboptimal aussehende, höchst motiviert dreinschauende Postmitarbeiterin wollte 18,60 Euro von mir für den Versand 

Und als talentierter Kopfrechner der ich bin, hab ich mir gedacht.................:

Nix da mein Geld kriegt ihr nicht^^
Da kauf ich lieber ein Windoof 7 (Home Premium oder Professional natürlich 64-Bit) und schicks dem Lower ...... da wird das eingesparte Geld sinnvoll investiert 

Aber als geiziger Halbschwabe tendiere ich ja zu Home Premium 

Aber ihr dürft mich gerne überzeugen


----------



## Zeimean (12. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

also ich würd sagen home premium reicht.
und dafür das du zivi bist und dann was spendest bekomste nochmal


----------



## Grilgan (12. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Home Premium reicht auf jeden Fall. Professional und Ultimate sind total unnötig für den hohen Aufpreis.

 für dich, OpamitKruecke !


----------



## der_yappi (12. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*



OpamitKruecke schrieb:


> Jo sorry dass ich mich nimmer gemeldet hab, aber ich hatte eine furchtbar interessanten  Lehrgang^^
> Und als Knecht im Dienste des Staates (Zivi) musste ich halt folgen.
> 
> Zu der Grafikkarte jetzt Betriebssystem:
> ...



Jaja, die Zivi-Zeit  Kann ich mich auch noch gut dran erinnern.
Waren damals noch 10 Monate. Und heute piensen die wegen 9 Monaten rum...
Verweichlichte Jugend 

Aber warum wollte die knappe 19,- bei der Post haben?
Das Päckchen was ich an Lower geschickt habe, ging als ganz normales DHL-Päckchen raus und war net arg teuer (hab den Preis nicht mehr im Kopf - sorry)

Win7 Home Premium sollte eigentlich langen - auf meinem Läppi läuft die 1A.
Aber wenn schon dann gleich Ultimate und nicht Prof...
Oder du bestellst bei Amazon (ist die Systembuilder ziemlich günstig) und als Empfänger trägste den Lower ein. Sollte Portofrei laufen (oder geht das nur innerhalb DE?)


----------



## OpamitKruecke (12. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Frag mich ned is mir auch egal^^
Hab ne Home Premium 64-Bit bestellt und sollte ihm bald geliefert werden^^


----------



## der_yappi (12. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*



OpamitKruecke schrieb:


> Frag mich ned is mir auch egal^^
> Hab ne Home Premium 64-Bit bestellt und sollte ihm bald geliefert werden^^



Ist ja für den "Privatgebrauch" und nicht für ne große Firma.
Von daher ist die HomePremium wunderbar.

Großes *SUPER* an den Opa 
Er ist halt im Moment ZDL
-> Zuverlässig Dynamisch Leistungsstark
(für die Insider  )


----------



## swayyy (13. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Mhhhhh der Zividienst... tolle Zeit, waren mit die geilsten 9 Monate in meinen Leben. DRK RacingTeam... ähhhh Fahrdienst meinet ich  Auch wenns den ganzen Blitzer zu urteilen die Cheffe aufn Tisch hatte eher doch RacingTeam war  
Kinder zur Schule fahren... Morgens um 6.50... 6 aufgeweckte nicht weniger freche Kids in einen Transporter... da weiß man erst was Lehrer oder Kindergärtnerinnen leisten 
Aber ich hatte sie gern die kleinen 
Inklusive Karriere Aufstieg vom Fahrervolk zum Einsatzstellengott mit Weisunsgbefugniss  Die wurde auch schamlos ausgenutzt 

BTT
 an den Opi


----------



## OpamitKruecke (13. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Na ich mach Schwerstbehindertenpflege^^
Sie nennen mich auch den Windelexpress 
Is halt Schichtdienst mit Wochenende
Wenn der Rechner dann mal fertig ist kann ich dir noch ne Internet Security von Kaspersky für nen jahr geben


----------



## swayyy (13. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Die haben wir auch gefahren... haben hier in Rostock 5 Behindertenwerkstätten wo sie arbeiten und Geld verdienen 
Und jetzt passt auf... wer hätte gedacht das *PORSCHE* und *MERCEDES* hier bei uns ihre Verbandskästen nach festen Schema packen lassen???
Und das die das Rückhaltenetz für nen Sprinter oder Crafter nähen... aber sowas von exakt 
Grade weil man als Zivi mit sowas vertraut ist, macht so ein Prjekt wie das hier von unsern Lower soviel Spaß, zu lesen, zu begleiten und zu helfen!
Weil man weiß es hilft!


----------



## OpamitKruecke (13. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Der war bestimmt beim Bund und hat Maulwürfe gejagt


----------



## swayyy (13. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*



OpamitKruecke schrieb:


> Der war bestimmt beim Bund und hat Maulwürfe gejagt




Na ich glaub Mick muss sich um gemeinschafts duschen, dauer anbrüllen inkl. feuchter aussprache, null niveau und Maulwürfe jagen *NOCH* keine Gedanken machen.

Mal sehn wann es hier weiter geht, freu mich schon


----------



## orange619 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

darf ich auch noch meinen zivi senf dazu geben?
Bin auch in ner Behinderten Werkstatt, aber zurzeit Krank geschrieben
sry für OT aber wenn des thema schon mal zu sprache kommt.


----------



## der_yappi (13. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*



orange619 schrieb:


> darf ich auch noch meinen zivi senf dazu geben?
> Bin auch in ner Behinderten Werkstatt, aber zurzeit Krank geschrieben
> sry für OT aber wenn des thema schon mal zu sprache kommt.



?? KZH bis DZE ?? 

Meine Zivizeit war im Berufsförderungswerk (BFW) - ist ne Art Reha / Weiterbildung / Umschulung von Leuten die ihren alten Job aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht mehr ausüben können.
Durfte dort mit anderen Zivis die Technische Abteilung unterstützen. Gärtner, Maler, Elektriker usw. Aber auch Fahrdienst. Wir hatten sogar Schafe (dumm wie Stroh waren die ).
In der Küche / Kantine sind wir immer durchgefüttert worden


----------



## Lower (13. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Hallihallo Leute,

jupp ich denke zivi ist ne schöne Zeit, ich gehe aber zum Heer (nein nicht weil ich Waffen mag , das auch  ) sondern weil es nur 6 Monate dauert. Ich habe nämlich vor zu studieren, also Architektur und etwas Computertechnisches nebenbei 

Also Update mache ich in ner Stunde oder sogar früher, habe gerade mit Treiberproblemen zu kämpfen gehabt und sitze nach 2 Monaten wieder vor nem funktionierenden Computer, musste beim Redmod nen geknickten Schlauch mit nem Winkel beheben AGB fest montieren und Win einrichten! Puh nach 4 Stunden ist es endlich vollbrahcht alles funktioniert Treiber sind auch drauf, was ich aber gemerkt habe, war -> Als ich die zweite Radeon von Godtake (kommt im Update ) entfernt habe, konnte ich mich nicht mit meinem Heimnetzwerk verbinden, kurzerhand alles neu installiert .

Ich bin eigentlich wegen eines Streites illegal am PC, aber ich "installier" ja nur Windows, und kann wegen Treiberproblemen sowieso nicht ins Inet, zum Glück merken sie es nicht, da Man(n) ja ein eigenes Zimmer hat 


Eine schlechte Nachricht, ist evtl. : Ich bin krank (eigentlich habe ich am Freitag simuliert, damit ich nicht zur Englisch SA gehen muss   ) aber war heute beim Arzt. Diagnose, normaler Husten wobei ich einen kleinen Ausschlag auf der Brust habe, was ein Zeichen von Scharlach sein könnte, welches ich mir evtl. im Kindergarten meiner kleinen Schwester geholt habe, da dort ein Kind eben Scharlach hatte. Meine Sister hat jetzt auch Fieber, also kann durchaus, ins Negative gehen. Am Montag gehe ich zur Kontrolle da weiß ich mehr 

Hoffentlich ist es nichts Schlimmes, denn dann könnten Ciddy und Pimmsno nicht kommen (Zitat von meinen Eltern: Sie können nicht kommen, außer sie sind so masuchistisch, dass sie krank werden wollen.  )

Und danke Opi    

Sagt mal, würdet ihr die Graka lackieren, da sich nmd gemeldet hat bezüglich Sponsoring eines Wakühlers und ich aber dermaßen Pleite bin! Muss ja Goddi noch etwas zurückzahlen und bei meinem Vater habe ich auch noch Schulden (erlässt er mir aber, da es für nen guten Zweck ist!)

Und ich bin auch noch so blöd und werde mein nächstes Projekt anfangen!

Called: Wh1t3 B3nChTabL3 

wird ein schönes Benchtable und weiß Pulverbeschichtet 

lg so far euer Lower


----------



## 00p4tti7 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Hey verfolge hier schon ne weile deine Projekte und bin sehr begeistert davon 

Die Idee mit dem weißen Benchtable finde ich gut und da ich vorhabe mir ein HAF 932 zu holen und es weiß "pulverzubeschichten " ^^ naja mal sehen wie deins wird ^^


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Erstmal gute Besserung...
Also ich würde die Graka schon lackieren damit sie zum Gesamt-Konzept passt. Aber eben nur das was an der Seite rot ist.
Eine vielleicht bessere Alternative (Ansichtssache) wäre wenn du eine Folie
drüber ''ziehen'' würdest...das hat mal einer hier im Forum gemacht aber ich finde den Thread nicht mehr. Diese Folien gibts im ebay zu kaufen in verschiedenen Farben.

Das Benchtable Projekt wird bestimmt wieder richtig gut...

OT: Da mein Vater Österreicher ist und meine Mutter Deutsche ist, kann ich mich zwischen Deutsch und Österreichisch entscheiden. Also Ösi kann ich mir das Zivi und Militär Zeug sparen...und kann später ohne Probleme in Wien 
was ich wahrscheinlich machen werde studieren.

€DIT: Wo ist den der Schlauch auf einmal geknickt?


----------



## Timou (13. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Die Folie gibts hier zu sehen (Post 44) 

Mfg!


----------



## Lower (13. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Hay Leute:

Danke für das Lob  Wird bestimmt schön weiss 

zu dir hirschi:

Ja ist eigentlich ziemlich praktisch 

Lackieren, wenn dann richtig, also mit Spray! Werde auf jeden Fall die Karte öffnen und neue WLP drauf geben. Mal sehen vllt ändert sich die Situation noch, evtl machen Klutten und Lehni nen Kühler für das Projekt, werde die beiden diesbezüglich anschreiben.

Was willst du denn studieren? Btw.: welche Klasse gehst du eig. ?


Danke für den Link Timou


----------



## Mick Jogger (13. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Also Benchtable hört sich nicht schlecht an!


Apropos In welche Klasse gehst du? Machst du Abi


P.S ich gehe noch in die 9 nächste Halbjahr hab ich schon Mathe und Informatik Lk!


----------



## >ExX< (13. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Was isn Lk??


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Also ich gehe in die neunte Realschule...mache dann die FachOberSchule.
und werde dann Wahrscheinlich Physik oder Informatik Studieren.


----------



## Ibatz! (13. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Leistungskurs 

Wobei der Informatikunterricht auf normalen Schulen eher "minderwertig" ist ;>


----------



## Lower (13. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

hehe Leute, ihr seids in der gleichen Klasse wie ich!

Ich bin zwar 14 but 1 Jah jünger in die Schule gekommen 

Ach ich habe gerade eine super befestigungsmöglichkeit von Kaltlichtkathoden herausgefunden!

Probiert mal Nils´ Kabelklammern Medium aus! Und verwendet als Schraube ne gewöhnliche Lüffischraube! 

Funktioniert prima! 

lg Lower


----------



## Timou (13. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*



Ibatz! schrieb:


> Leistungskurs
> 
> Wobei der Informatikunterricht auf normalen Schulen eher "minderwertig" ist ;>



Oh ja! Bin jetzt in der 10., hab 1 1/2 Jahre Info hinter mir und wir haben dank 2 Lehrern mit mangelndem Durchsetzungsvermögen so ziemlich nichts gelernt. Jetzt haben wir einen, der erklären kann und die Klasse ruhig hält, also werden wir jetzt hoffentlich mal was lernen^^
In der 12. kann ich Info dann als LK nehmen. (und Französisch endlich abwählen!)


----------



## 00p4tti7 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

@ Timou bin 10te Klasse an einem Gymnasium in Berlin und kann jetzt zur 11ten endlich Franze abwählen ^^ und dann 4 Semester Info^^


PS.: Französisch sucks


----------



## Mick Jogger (13. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*



Ibatz! schrieb:


> Leistungskurs
> 
> Wobei der Informatikunterricht auf normalen Schulen eher "minderwertig" ist ;>




Ich geh auf ein Berufskolleg die sind bestens ausgestattet!


----------



## OpamitKruecke (13. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Soso Kühler hast auch noch ned^^

Guckt mich ned so an 
Muss auch noch ne wirklich tolle Freundin unterhalten und ne WaKü kaufen 

Hab übrigens ne Laing DDC Plus, nen 360er Evo, ne blau aquatube und kleinscheiß für ganze 75 Euro erstanden 


Ich bin doch ein alter Schwabe 

P.S. Spenden erst ab nächsten Monat anfragen *gg* Dann ist mein Entwicklungshilfe Topf wieder gefüllt (und das obwohl ich FDP gewählt hab)


----------



## Lower (13. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

heheee, nein das war keine Anspielung Opi 

75€? Wow, nicht viel, sehr günstiges Schnäppchen 

lg


----------



## h_tobi (13. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*



OpamitKruecke schrieb:


> Hab übrigens ne Laing DDC Plus, nen 360er Evo, ne blau aquatube und kleinscheiß für ganze 75 Euro erstanden



Dann mal ganz schnell her mit der Shopadresse, brauche auch solche Teile.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (14. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Nennt sich Ebay


----------



## Lower (15. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Heute am Abend gibts ein schönes Update mit der HD5870 von Godi 

Habe am Wochenende natürlich keine Zeit gehabt, da ich mir nen schönen Preis beim PCGH-E Contest ergattert habe und mindestens 10neue OS installiert habe. Nun habe ich die Schnauze voll, kauf mir ne Benchplatte und damit Ende


----------



## Grilgan (15. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Uh, bin gespannt auf's Update


----------



## Zeimean (15. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

soundkarte istheute angekommen 
danke nochmal und das Rittersport Nougat


----------



## h_tobi (15. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Sehr schön, freue mich schon auf Bilder mit der neuen Karte.


----------



## hirschi-94 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Dann freuen wir uns auf das Update!


----------



## Lower (15. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Sooo Karten laufen gerade im CF, puuh mein Netzteil wird ordentlich warm, also heißt es erstmal nichts mit OC! 

Aber die Karte ist echt nicht OC tauglich genau wie meine Sapphire!

Schafft 1035/1250, so wie meine eben. Weiaa unter Wasser wird das hoffentlich besser, da benche ich aus Spaß fürs Team


----------



## h_tobi (15. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Dann pass mal auf, das du nichts kaputt machst, wäre echt schade um die Teile.


----------



## Speedguru (15. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Was schaffste mit dem CF Gespann? Im 3DMark 06? 

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## Lower (15. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Ich habe echt nicht weiter gemacht unter CF

@ 1000/1200 CPU 3900 nur läppische 27,5k

werde aber mit dem neuen NT mehr machen


----------



## Speedguru (15. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*



Lower schrieb:


> Ich habe echt nicht weiter gemacht unter CF
> 
> @ 1000/1200 CPU 3900 nur läppische 27,5k
> 
> werde aber mit dem neuen NT mehr machen



hahahah xDDDDDDDD will auch nen i7... dann könnte ich aus meinem CF System auch mehr raushollen... habe nur 20,5k mit dem phenom @3,8Ghz und die beiden Grakas @stock... 
Naja was solls -.- xDD es müsste dann schon 1366 sein und das ist zu teuer.. aber sonst mag ich AMD... wenn du überlegst... CPU: 135€ CF-Mobo: 135€ und Graka 150€ pro stück  
Und crysis 50FPS... und die karten sind null übertaktet  Ach und ich habe nen 550W NT von Cougar - läuft 1a, selbst mit prime+furmarl 

MFG

Alex

PS.: Vllt limitieren die 2x8lanes bei dir? Ich habe 2x16 oder 4x8


----------



## Mick Jogger (15. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Mmh würd ich auch mal vermuten!


----------



## Lower (15. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Hallo das ist @ 3900 Mhz ihr werdet sehen was da @ 4.6 geht 

lg


----------



## Mick Jogger (15. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Will auch mal gucken ob mein Q9550 Potenzial hat!


----------



## Speedguru (15. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*



Lower schrieb:


> Hallo das ist @ 3900 Mhz ihr werdet sehen was da @ 4.6 geht
> 
> lg


jajaja wir wissen...  xXD


----------



## h_tobi (15. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Wann kommt denn was neues vom Mod?
Bist du schon irgendwo weiter gekommen? Würde mich über etwas Neues freuen.


----------



## swayyy (15. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

@ Mick... läuft der momentan @ stock?
Wenn ja hat der massig Potenzial 

Guck ma hier Intel Q9550 im E0-Stepping - Der Core-i7-Killer? - Tests bei HardTecs4U
Du wirst zwar nen anderes Stepping haben aber an sich sollte der gut ab gehen


----------



## >ExX< (15. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Lower, übertakte doch mal den Pci-e Slot dann dürfte nochmal zusätzlich Dampf kommen


----------



## LOGIC (15. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*



>ExX< schrieb:


> Lower, übertakte doch mal den Pci-e Slot dann dürfte nochmal zusätzlich Dampf kommen


 
Sollte man das nicht lieber lassen


----------



## >ExX< (15. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*



LOGIC schrieb:


> Sollte man das nicht lieber lassen


Warum???


----------



## Lower (16. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Au weia Leute ihr glaubt ja nicht was für ein Missverständns gestern zwischen meinen Eltern und mir war!

Puh also eig wollte ich Bilder hochladen, habe auch die SD Karte aus der Cam entfernt und habe erst später gemerkt, dass die Bilder nicht drauf sind 

Natürlich hat mein Vater die Cam auf seinen Ausflug mitgenommen 

Heute gibts dafür ein Update 

lg euer Lower


----------



## godtake (16. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Jaaaa! Vor lauter Crossfire- Wahn hab ich noch gaar kein Foto vom meinem Kärtchen gesehen du alter Overclocker =D. Updaaaaate!


----------



## Lower (16. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

jubb gibbet heute mr. godi 

Ah und danke für die Natuarals göö!


----------



## OpamitKruecke (16. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Ist das Betriebssystem schon angekommen?

Oder hat die Post wieder nen Platten


----------



## Lower (16. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Jaa ist heute gekommen, suche gerade vergebens meine Speicherkarte!!

Wenn ich sie finde kommt das Update!

Heute auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Mick Jogger (16. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

ITs update Time 

Wieder mal!


----------



## Lower (16. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Hach ich suche nun seit 2,5 Stunden meine Speicherkarte. Da unsere Putzfrau für "Ordnung" gesorgt hat kann ich sie nun nicht finden! Weil ich aber krank bin suche ich sie morgen muss jetzt eindeutig in die heia, mein Schädel brummt und ich hab Fieber! 

gute Nacht und sry für das nicht erbrachte Update! Wenn ihr wollt kann ich schnell noch Handypics machen 

lg euer Lower


----------



## Zeimean (16. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

schon wiedeer krank?!?
was ist da den los in Wien?
Na denn geh ma schlafen damit du gesund und munter wirst.


----------



## Lower (16. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

haha
hab die Karte gefunden doch Update Time


----------



## Lower (16. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Soo hier das Update!!



Leider ohne Windows, da ich keine gescheiten Fotos hinbekommen habe  an unseren Opi und an Godi 


Paket 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr vorbildlich verpackt! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mmh Nervennahrung 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Graka Fön Yeti 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



No comment die nächsten Bilder!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde einige Fotos sehr gelungen und die Karte ist einfach nur 

OC Potenzial wie bei meiner Sapphire relativ mager! 1035/1300 geht aber mehr auch nicht....

CF wird erst bei neuem Netzteil gebencht


----------



## Zeimean (16. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

man sieht die Karte geil aus


----------



## affli (17. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

fett..! sieht sehr geil aus!
die dinger passen perfekt zum rot schwarzen konzept.


----------



## h_tobi (17. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Sehr schöne Bilder, die Karte ist wie dafür gemacht.


----------



## Speedguru (17. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

echt geil! Aber braucht man für CF nicht 2 brücken? 
Ich glaube du brauchst CF einfach, sieht so geil aus  xDDDDD


----------



## Lower (17. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

ja die zweite habe ich von nem Freund geborgt 

aber ich werde nur kurz benchen und dann nicht mehr

evtl in nem Jahr Crossfire mit 3 Monitoren


----------



## h_tobi (17. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Da ist aber jemand auf den Geschmack gekommen.


----------



## Lower (17. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

jaa 

falls nicht CF dann einfach ne 68**

hoffentlich wird die auch so geil rot!


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Sieht sehr gut aus...zum Benchen ist dein NT aber zu klein oder?


----------



## Lower (17. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

ja, eindeutig!

Will es nicht überfordern! Ich kann mich noch an ein SLI mit nem 400W Netzteil erinnern, danach hat alles nach verbrannter HW gestunken!


----------



## OpamitKruecke (17. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Immerhin is das Betriebssystem gekommen 
Wen interessiert den ne 5870.
Hab meinem Vater schon gesagt, dass ich keine Heizung mehr brauch^^
Schließlich kauf ich mir ne Thermi ääähh Fermi


----------



## Ciddy (17. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

und im Sommer kannst jederzeit grillen
kann ich bei meiner 5870 auch machen und mein Gehäuse kommt mir da sogar sehr entgegen vielleicht sollt ich da direkt noch was für Dips dazumodden


----------



## Timmynator (17. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Warum braucht man für CrossFire 2 Brücken?


----------



## >ExX< (17. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Sonst könnte man ja kein Triple odeer Quad CF machen


----------



## Timmynator (17. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Schon klar, aber prinzipiell reicht für "normales" CF mit 2 Karten doch eine Brücke, oder?


----------



## Speedguru (17. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

ich glaub, aber besser sind zwei brücken.


----------



## N1lle (17. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

bei den X1950 Pro´s die ja die ersten Karten waren die ohne einen spezielle CF Masterkarte ausgekommen sind waren noch 2 wirklich notwendig bei neueren sollte es eigentlich mit 2 möglich sein


----------



## LOGIC (17. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*



> hoffentlich wird die auch so geil rot!



Das wird sie bestimmt sein  Bei Ati ist nunmal alles rot


----------



## >ExX< (17. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*



LOGIC schrieb:


> Das wird sie bestimmt sein  Bei Ati ist nunmal alles rot




Das PCB nicht mehr


----------



## LOGIC (17. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Ja das ist eben eher Dunkelbraun oder Schwarz. Aber der Kühlkörper ist eben immer Schwarz und Rot ^^


----------



## OpamitKruecke (18. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Hast jetzt eigentlich nen WaKü für die Graka?


----------



## N1lle (18. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Vorallem freue ich mich für ATI das die 5er Reihe so gut geworden ist


----------



## affli (18. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*



Timmynator schrieb:


> Warum braucht man für CrossFire 2 Brücken?



ich für meinen teil bin mir sicher das es keine vorteile mehr bringt zwei brücken zu montieren.
eine reicht vollkommen!


----------



## h_tobi (18. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Das wäre einen Test wert, dann wissen wir ob es was bringt.
Vielleicht hat Lower ja die Möglichkeit es zu testen.


----------



## Lower (18. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Ja ich habe die Möglichkeit, aber erst, wenn das Netzteil von OCZ kommt, denn ich will mein schönes Corsair nicht schrotten 

btw.: Ich werde in Zusammenarbeit mit Mushkin ein Supportforum eröffnen, mehr dazu wird es in kürze geben. Dort werde ich einige Lesertests zu den neuesten Produkten schreiben


----------



## Rusher0 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Ich denke auch dass das keinen Unterschied macht ob eine oder zwei Brücken. Gibt schließlich auch CF Gespanne ohne Brücken die laufen


----------



## Zeimean (18. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*



> btw.: Ich werde in Zusammenarbeit mit Mushkin ein Supportforum eröffnen, mehr dazu wird es in kürze geben. Dort werde ich einige Lesertests zu den neuesten Produkten schreiben


coole Idee link dazu bitte posten 
danke


----------



## Lower (18. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

ja wird noch etwas dauern!


----------



## swayyy (18. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Ja lass ruhig angehn  
Du hast dann 4 Projekte + Schule + Mädels klarmachen... das wird sonst nen bissel stressig 
Vor allem für den letzten punkt solltest dir Zeit nehmen


----------



## N1lle (18. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

und für juli noch ne benchsession organisieren -.-


----------



## zcei (18. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Mädels sind wichtiger n1le 

Aber mit dem Planen kriegen wa doch hin 

Und ich denke mal, dass Lovro das gepackt kriegt 
Auf jeden Fall ist er engagiert!

MfG zcei


----------



## h_tobi (18. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Apropos Engagement, gibt es denn wieder was neues vom Rechner zu vermelden?
Das letzte Update ist ja schon etwas her.


----------



## Lower (18. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Naja

es gibt nur eine Sache die mich auch wahnsinnig aufregt nämlich OCZ. Sie melden sich einfach nicht mehr  derzeit sehr schwach, ich gee aber nicht auf, schreibe noch bis Anfang April. Wenn bis dahin keine Antwort kommt dann bin ich sehr enttäuscht!
Ich packe das. Organisatorisch gesehen schaffe ich das 


lg


----------



## hirschi-94 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Das finde ich aber nicht gut, dass sich die nicht mehr melden...oder wenigstens absagen.


----------



## Grilgan (18. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Großes Lob, dass du nicht aufgibst und es weiter versuchst 

Bin gespannt und hoffe, dass OCZ noch antwortet, hoffentlich eine positive Rückmeldung. Ansonsten einfach weiterhin rumfragen


----------



## h_tobi (18. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Das ist natürlich nicht die feine Art,  ich hoffe, das du noch eine Meldung von denen bekommst.


----------



## >ExX< (18. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Ja, hoffentlich macht OCZ jetzzt nix falsches..............
Und das mit Mushkin find ich richtig gut

BTT: Mädelz klarmachen


----------



## Lower (18. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Soo habe nun das endgültige OK von Mushkin bekommen. PNs an Moderatoren sind auch schon raus und ich hoffe ich kann noch heute am Abend loslegen, damit ich meinen Eröffnungstext präsentieren kann.

Ich hoffe auch noch auf Antwort von OCZ. Ich bin aber zuversichtlich


----------



## OpamitKruecke (18. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Was wollten die stiften?


----------



## hirschi-94 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Netzteil und Ram


----------



## Foetus (19. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

falls das mit OCZ doch nichts wird, könnt ich dir ein bisschen weiterhelfen.

ich wollt mir sowiso ein neues netzteil kaufen und da könnt ich dir mein OCZ Fatal1ty 700W überlassen. ist ungefähr ein dreiviertel jahr alt.

der einzge haken daran ist, dass es kein kabelmanagement hat und auch nicht zu den leisersten zählt.

falls du daran interesse hast, schreib mir bitte kurz 

btw: finde ich eine sehr gute sache, die du da machst! ich kenn das St. Anna noch ausn zivildienst


----------



## Lower (19. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Wenn das mit OCZ was ich nicht hoffe nichts wird, dann komme ich auf dich zurück, danke für dein Angebot!


----------



## Mick Jogger (22. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Bittte du bist im Mushkin Staff??
 Wie denn das?


----------



## Lower (22. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

lange geschichte, schon zu oft erzählt.

OCZ meldet sich immer noch nicht! Ich werde noch 2 Mails schreiben! Wenn bis dahin nichts kommt gibts Antiwerbung!

lg Lower


----------



## swayyy (24. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Richtig so... denn was es durch Sponsoring an positiven feedback seitens der Community gibt geht auch in die entgegen gesetzte Richtung...!!!! 
Zeigs denen Lower 

Was fehlt denn von OCZ, Ram und Netzteil oder?
Naja Ram müsstest du ja von Mushkin bekommen... sozusagen als baldiger Geschäfftsführer


----------



## h_tobi (24. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Wäre jedenfalls sinnvoll, wenn nur noch das NT zur Debatte steht könnte OCZ evtl. schneller reagieren.


----------



## McZonk (24. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Ich darf an dieser Stelle nochmal an das Thema dieses Threads erinnern. Hier geht es eigentlich um einen Spendenmod und nicht darum, wer in diesem Forum welche Tätigkeiten ausübt, oder welche Positionen inne hat. 

-> Solche Dinge gehören in eine PN.

Des Weiteren stört mich sehr wie hier gegen einen Hersteller gewettert wird, nur weil er zu diesem Projekt nichts beitragen will. Daher auch gleich die Ankündigung: "Antiwerbung" gibts bei uns nicht und wird ggf. dann auch dementsprechend von uns belohnt.


----------



## zcei (24. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Bei den Stellen stimme ich dir zu, bei der "Antiwerbung" nicht so ganz.

Es ist ja so, dass OCZ vorher ne Zusage gemacht hatte, gegenüber Lower. Und wenn sie sich jetzt nicht mehr melden, kann man ruhig mal kurz sagen, dass man das nicht gut findet.

Aber Lovro, du kriegst das trotzdem gut hin!

MfG zcei


----------



## Lower (26. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Hallo Leute:

zuerst einmal an dich McZonk:

Ich habe mit Antiwerbung nicht direkte Kritik an dem Hersteller gemeint, sondern ich hätte ganz einfach zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass ich von einer Firma wie OCZ enttäuscht bin, da sie Sponsoring zugesagt haben, es dann, durch Ignoranz meiner E-Mails nicht halten und dadurch Werbepräsenz im Forum genießen, was ich sehr schlecht finde, um es schön auszudrücken.

Doch das Beste ist: ES WIRD NIE DER FALL SEIN!  

Ein netter Kollege vom OCZ Support hat mir nämlich eine E-Mail geschrieben. Sie ist auf Englisch und ich habe mich bemüht, diese so gut wie möglich zu übersetzen:

Hallo Lovro,

Wir warten immer noch auf die nächste Lieferung. Sobald diese.........angekommen ist werden wir sie unverzüglich an dich schicken.

Die Produkte die du bekommen wirst:

http://www.ocztechnology.com/products/memory/ocz_ddr3_pc3_15000_gold_low_voltage_dual_channel


http://www.ocztechnology.com/products/power_management/ocz_z_series_850w_modular


Du wirst von uns benachrichtigt, wenn die Teile am Weg zu dir sind (Vers.bestätigung).



Ich möchte mich daher an dich McZonk und an alle Forumsmitglieder entschuldigen, wenn ich etwas Schlechtes über OCZ gesagt habe oder es angedeutet habe. Es war einfach frustrierend 

lg euer Lower!


----------



## zcei (26. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Ahhh,
that sounds great, um es auf OCZ'isch auszudrücken  Oder auch Englisch 

Ist doch gut, wenn sie jetzt noch was sponsoren!
Hat zwar was länger gedauert, aber trotzdem!

Dann können wir uns ja bald wieder über Bilder freuen!

MfG zcei


----------



## h_tobi (26. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Schön, das sich die Sache nun doch aufgeklärt hat, dann warten wir mal auf die Teile.


----------



## Lower (26. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Stimmt 

Hat etwas länger gedauert aber ok, ich habe so schnell nicht aufgegeben 

Ich kann nichts versichern evtl ein paar Bilderchen vom Mobo oder Graka für die Galerie halt 

lg

ps: zcei geh auf skype on


----------



## Ciddy (26. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

jop des is doch mal ne ansage
wenn die zwei Teile da sind kanns auch Vollgas weiter gehen


----------



## Lower (26. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Da sind wir dann kräftig am Schrauben 

lg


----------



## LOGIC (26. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Schön das sie doch noch an dich gedacht haben  Doch wie lange werden die noch brauchen ?!?!


----------



## zcei (26. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Mainboard und GraKa Bilder für die Galerie bitte 

Ich komm morgen wieder Skype geh jetzt erstmal pennen..ich weiß wir haben we 

Bis morgen und auf viele Fotos,
zcei


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Sehr schön von OCZ...
Und großzügig waren die auch.
Wir freuen uns, dass es weiter geht.


----------



## >ExX< (26. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Das is ja richtig geil, und 1800err RAM...........wow der geht ab, und das Netzteil hat auch genug Power und Anschlüsse für Crossfire


Richtig geil OCZ!!!!


----------



## Lower (26. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

hust 10-10-10-27 hust

da ist noch viel Feintuning angesagt 

Den PC werde ich OCen und einen stabilen Wert herausfinden womit die CPU 24/7 verwendet werden kann 

Das Netzteil ist wenn auch Oversized auch einer Fermi gewachsen


----------



## 00p4tti7 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

WOW find es schon beeindruckend was die so alles spenden  aber ist ja auch für einen guten Zweck


----------



## der_yappi (27. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Schön, das sich die Sache nun doch aufgeklärt hat, dann warten wir mal auf die Teile.



Gut Ding will Weile haben...

Gut das sich die Jungs von OCZ noch gemeldet haben


----------



## affli (27. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

na dann sollen die aber mal vorwärts machen..!
warten auf die nächste lieferung? wer soll den erst ocz produkte verkaufen können wenn nicht mal der hersteller selber was an lager hat.. 

also bitte es geht hier um lowers mod!


----------



## Foetus (27. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

feine sache von OCZ, das NT hat sogar gold zertifizierung 

aber das mit den latenzen meinen die doch nich im ernst ^^


----------



## >ExX< (27. März 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Ja abgesehen von den Latenzen sind die RAM´s gut, aber da geht garantiert noch ne Menge.........


----------



## OpamitKruecke (10. April 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Gibts das Projekt noch oder bencht du nur noch?^^


----------



## zcei (10. April 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Hab ich mich auch schon gefragt, aber Lovro lässt sowas doch nicht fallen 

Aber es waren Ferien. Da lässt man das schon mal schleifen^^... Vll wartet er auch nur auf die neue Hw.. Wer weiß wer weiß


----------



## orange619 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

hab mich auch schon gefragt ob er es über alles andere vergessen hat.


----------



## h_tobi (10. April 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Bei seinem Mod ruht die Arbeit auch zur Zeit, kA. was da los ist.


----------



## zcei (10. April 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Süüüß ihr macht euch sorgen 

Dann frag ich ihn nachher mal bei skype xD

EDIT: er meint er ist zu beschäftigt  hat sich nen bissl viel vrgenommen der jung  ...
aber er packt das schon!


----------



## Own3r (10. April 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Ist ja auch ein großes Projekt!


----------



## Lower (10. April 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Hehe,

der Modersteller meldet sich mal mit einem Statusupdate: 

also:

ich bin sehr sehr beschäftigt mit der Planung der Session, dem Benchtable (wo es Probleme gibt) und zu guter letzt der Schule. Ich habe in den Ferien kaum Zeit gehabt irgendetwas zu machen, da ich kurzfristig zu meiner Familie verreist bin. In den Ferien wollte ich eigentlich meinen Mod fertig machen, draus geworden ist nichts. Das Molexkabel ist zwar fertig, aber richtig anständige Bilder habe ich nicht machen können bzw mir ist es zu Schade solch eine Quali hoch zu laden.

Der Mod hier wird nach eintreffen der HW von OCZ fertig gestellt. Mann wie ich mich freue Pimmsno und Ciddy zu treffen. Da sleeven wir das Netzteil, bauen alles zusammen, verschlauchen, testen und stellen den PC auf Ebay 

Was bei mir jetzt ansteht und ich versuche zu halten ist:

Benchtable bis Freitag fertig bauen lassen! (da gibt es Probleme, da die Firma, wo ich es habe produzieren lassen, 2 Wochen "Urlaub" hatte.)

Anständiges Update im Redmod, vom Molex Kabel (Sehr unwahrscheinlich aber möglich, ein Update mit fertig gesleevtem ATX Kabelstrang...es fehlt mir einfach die Zeit für...aber ich glaube ich werde morgen fleissig sein und das machen!!)

Und hier poste ich heute am Abend nen paar Bilder vom Mobo!

lg euer Lower


----------



## h_tobi (10. April 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

Sehr schön, freue mich auf die Bilder. Du schaffst das schon.


----------



## Lower (10. April 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Update: Seite 62)*

So hier mal die ersten 2 Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg euer Lower


----------



## Grilgan (10. April 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Nice Board.. freu mich schon auf die nächsten Bilder 

Edit:  der CPU-Kühler ist genauso geil wie das MB und passt perfekt dazu.. bin gespannt auf die Graka-Bilder


----------



## Lower (10. April 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

So also die ersten 4 Bilder sind oben, jetzt mach ich noch welche von der Graka


----------



## orange619 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Das Board is mal richtig schwarz nich nur so kacke braun schwarz wie meins.


----------



## h_tobi (11. April 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Schöne Bilder , geiles Board. 
Freu mich auf die nächsten.


----------



## Lower (11. April 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Wow Tobi, noch wach?? 

hier die Grakabilder!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß euer Lower


----------



## rebiirth (11. April 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Wie ist das Kabelmangament in dem Gehäuse ? Da mein Gehäuse zu klein ist wollte ich mir es evtl. auch anschaffen.


----------



## Lower (11. April 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Hallo

das Kablemanagement ist sehr gut gelöst! Wie in einem Bigtower ala HAF! (Habe ja beide Gehäuse hier  )

lg


----------



## hirschi-94 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Sehr schöne Bilder hast du da gemacht...

Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht.


----------



## rebiirth (11. April 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

hmm, okay! Ist die erste Version eig. auch so ? ich meine Lackieren ist ja kein problem.


----------



## orange619 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*



Lower schrieb:


> Wow Tobi, noch wach??


Hab auch noch überlegt ob ich noch wach bleiben soll und auf die Bilder warten soll, hab mich aber zum Glück dagegen entschieden.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (15. April 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Boah das dauert bis hier was passiert^^ Vll hätte ich lieber ne 1 Euro Kraft für dich bezahlen sollen, die deinen Zeitplan managt. Und Kohle musst du haben^^


----------



## Lower (15. April 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Tut mir leid Opi,

es ist so, dass ich noch immer auf das OCZ Netzteil und die Rams warte und ich nichts mache, damit die beiden (Ciddy und Pimmsno) sehen wie so ein Wakü Zusammenbau ist. Sleeve ist auch da, gibt aber kein Netzteil was man machen kann.....

ich kann euch nur eines versichern. Der Mod wird gemacht, auf biegen und brechen schaffe ich das schon iwie. Aber ich werde warten müssen...

lg


----------



## Ciddy (16. April 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

für die Fotos vom Zusammenbau werd ich auch meine EOS mitnehmen


----------



## Grilgan (16. April 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*



Ciddy schrieb:


> für die Fotos vom Zusammenbau werd ich auch meine EOS mitnehmen



Uuh das hört sich super an, freu mich schon auf hoffentlich viele schöne Bilder 

Hat OCZ irgendwas gesagt wann das kommen könnte?


----------



## OpamitKruecke (16. April 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

soll ich dir ein 600 w stealthstream schicken?
2 Gig DDR3 hab ich auch noch^^


----------



## Lower (17. April 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

nö lassen wir das sein. 

OCZ hat zugesagt, dass es etwas länger dauert stört mich pers nicht. Wenn die Teile kommen, gebe ich bescheid und dann werden wir an einem schönen Sonntag den Mod beenden 

lg


----------



## OpamitKruecke (22. April 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

*Tock Tock* Und gibts was neues?


----------



## Lower (23. April 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Leider nein, aber ich schreibe OCZ heute mal an 

lg


----------



## CoNtAcT (24. April 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Hey, finde dieses Projekt super und eben so, das du dich so dafür einsetzt, sehr großes Lob!


----------



## kero81 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Ich glaub da könnt noch n Window rein, tüdüdüdüüüü...


----------



## OpamitKruecke (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Da wird ja mein neues Sys vorher fertig^^
Komm mal in die Gänge


----------



## rebiirth (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

wann gehtz hier eig. mal wieter lol ?


----------



## Lower (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Hallo Leute,

nach langer langer langer Zeit melde ich mich mal wieder aus dem Nirvana! Nach ewigem herumdiskutieren hat sich ein wirklich engagierter Mitarbeiter von OCZ um mein Sponsoring gekümmert. Die Folge: Lieferung nach 2 Tagen!  
Hiermit möchte ich mich nochmal bei Joost für den tollen Support bedanken!

Aber ich lasse mal lieber Bilder sprechen!

Ein Paket erwartet mich 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achtung! Gefährliches Paket !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil ich es nicht fassen konnte 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Drinnen verbirgt sich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ein Bild vom Rampärchen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bilder von den Rams und weiteren Wasserkühlungsartikeln kommen morgen. Ich lasse euch zappeln 


lg


----------



## Lower (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Pic Dump!


----------



## rebiirth (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Schön!
lange gewartet und nun geht es weiter hier, freue mich auf updates.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Richtig schöne Bilder  endlich gehts auch wieder weiter hier 

PS.: hab die gleiche Decke in Weiß xD


----------



## Lower (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Ach jo ich finde es auch gut, dass es weiter geht 

Übrigens kommt Ciddy am Samstag zu mir und wir bauen alles zusammen.

Hier ne Liste was passiert:

Graka @ H²O
Chipset @ H²O
Z850 Fullsleeve
Bitspower Fittings


und noch vieles mehr....

außerdem wird Keromausi ein Fenster dremeln  vielen Dank 

ein Bild von den Rams füge ich noch hinzu. Ist zwar nicht besonders gut aber man sieht alles 

lg


----------



## Gnome (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Sehr schicke Lieferung, Lowaaaa 

Hoffentlich kommt mein Mini-Spendenpaket noch an bis zum Wochenende


----------



## Lower (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Ich hoffe es auch Gnomii 

Ram Updated


----------



## Acid (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

schickes nt, schicker ram, schicke bilder  gefällt mir bin gespannt wann es pics vom einbau gibt


----------



## >ExX< (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Nice

Hat aber echt lange gedauert, hatte wohl keiner Lust sich drum zu kümmern was?!

Aber dass es aus den USA kommt find ich irgendwie cool^^


----------



## LOGIC (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Schöne Graka ! Und das Board natürlich auch  Hier gings ja recht gut voran !


----------



## h_tobi (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Na, das sind doch mal erfreuliche Nachrichten, freue mich, das es endlich weiter gehen kann.
Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß am WE und gutes Gelingen.


----------



## godtake (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Ja endlich! Dafür hast du zwar ewig gewartet - aber das Ding ists ja wohl wert .
Sieht klasse aus! Und die Fotos sind auch schick!

Fein fein fein. Freu mich für Dich!


----------



## Lower (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Danke für die positiven Rückmeldungen 

heute gibts paar Pics von den Rams und den neuen Waküteilen. Ich hoffe, dass Aquatuning den Grakakühler heute liefert...

Außerdem wird es bald wieder ein neues Projekt von meiner Wenigkeit geben. Also es bleibt spannend 

lg Lower


----------



## hirschi-94 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Schön dass es hier weiter geht...

Schöne Pics hast du auch gemacht


----------



## orange619 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Juhu endlich was neues hier. schöne hw, ich freu mich auch schon auf die wakü komponenten! keep it up!


----------



## Speedguru (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Hey, coole Lieferung!! Und weiter gehts!! 

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## Khufu (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Schön das es jetzt wieder weiter geht, die Ramriegel sehen ja mal Geil aus


----------



## Own3r (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Schönes NT! Dann viel Spaß beim weiterbauen!


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

WOW sieht echt geil aus ^^
Daumen hoch OCZ


----------



## swayyy (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Oh ich kann dir nicht sagen wie ich mich freue das du den Mod fortsetzen kannst! 
Denn schließlich willst du den Rechner ja möglichst hochpreisig versteigern... und da wir ja alle wissen wieviel Hardware mit jeden weiteren Tag an Wert verliert... sieh es vllt als Motivationsschub von mir!  Denn ich weiß zu gut aus eigener Erfahrung das sowas oft leicht in Vergessenheit gerät.

 Für OCZ und die Hardeware
 dafür das sie dich so lange warten lassen haben

Also Lower... zeig uns in gewohnter Qualität wies geht!

Ick freu mir


----------



## OpamitKruecke (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Immer noch keine bilder vom fertigen Rechner *schnief*


----------



## Lower (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

So die Bilder mal als Anhang,
sind nicht alle aber sind paar gute dabei. EInes von Ciddy ist auch dabei. Hier sieht man wofür ein benchtable gut ist  

weitere Bilder nächsten Sonntag. Skikurs wohooo!


----------



## 00p4tti7 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Sehr schöne Bilder vorallem die Rams sehen echt Geil aus.

Wer isn das aufm letzten Bild??? Mister Universum ?^^ Muckis hatter er xD


----------



## Zeimean (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*



> Wer isn das aufm letzten Bild???


+


> EInes von Ciddy ist auch dabei


man kombiniere, ist also Ciddy, bei seiner Muskelschau 
geile Bilder von der Hardware


----------



## 00p4tti7 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Ich weiß xD ich kann auch lesen  wollts trotzdem mal sagen xD aber wo bleibt dasBild vomLower???


----------



## zcei (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Das traut er sich nicht 

Ich hab ihn mal per Cam gesehen  nichts besonderes  Sry Lower musste sein 

Sieht echt geil aus alles 
Freu mich das mal alles zusammengebaut begutachten zu können, bei deinen Fotokünsten 

Neues Projekt danach schon wieder? Zu viel Geld? 

MfG 
zcei


----------



## rebiirth (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Ciddy hat seine cam mitdabei hatte er mal ein paar seiten vor geschrieben.


----------



## h_tobi (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Wäre schön, wenn Ciddy seine Bilder rein stellt, ist ja nicht so viel geworden.
Die Jungs hatten ja einiges mehr geschafft.


----------



## Lower (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Hallo Leute,

ich melde mich mal zurück 

Ich bin derzeit auf Skikurs auf einem Gletscher, dh ich schreibe von 3000m Höhe 

Ciddy und ich haben vieeel mehr gemacht, najo, öhm ja 

Die Wakü ist zusammengebaut, leider war der Wasserkühler der HD5870 noch nicht da 

Und Ciddy hat auch 2x 6Pin Kabel gesleevt. Zu mehr sind wir nicht gekommen, weil der Herr Perfektionist = Ciddy () die 6 Pin Kabel perfekt machen wollte. Natürlich sind die Sleeves mindestens 10x aus dem Schrumpfschlauch gefallen  ^^.

Wir haben vor, irgendwann nächste Woche das Ding fertig zu machen.

Dummerweise habe ich das Seitenfenster nicht zu Kero geschickt 

Das hole ich aber noch nach! 

Weiters werde ich noch an der Lackierung feilen. Es sieht so aus, als ob das Case doch nicht so bleibt wie es derzeit ist!

Geplant ist von mir:

Die Plastikteile der Front und des Deckels, sowie die Seitenteile werden Anthrazit (schöner Grauton!) lackiert. Die Meshs bekommen ein etwas ungiftigeres Grün. Da heißt es Schleifarbeit zu leisten. Oder, wenn das gute Forum etwas dafür sagt wird diese Option gemacht:

Ich kaufe ein Ac Ryan Mesh und Forme es der Frot an? Was meint ihr?

An dieser Stelle muss ich sagen, dass ich Patzer gemacht habe, und die komplette Front mittlerweile richtig gagge aussieht. 

Also so far.

Mehr gibts die Woche 

lg Lower


----------



## h_tobi (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Dann pass mal auf, das die Knochen heile bleiben, nicht, das NobLorRos noch deine Ski fernmoddet.


----------



## Kabumm (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Dann pass mal auf, das die Knochen heile bleiben, nicht, das NobLorRos noch deine Ski fernmoddet.



witziger geht nicht


----------



## >ExX< (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Also du willst die Kunststoff teile vorne gegen Mesh austauschen???

Also ich würde es nicht machen, man soll doch noch erkennen dass es ein HAF ist


----------



## swayyy (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Lass uns dran teil haben.... 
Mach mal Failbilder wenn es jetzt gagge ausschaut lieber Lower


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Was für Haf ^^ 
der hat doch das Cm genommen xD
Poste mal paar Bilder vond er Front ^^


----------



## swayyy (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*



>ExX< schrieb:


> Also ich würde es nicht machen, man soll doch noch erkennen dass es ein HAF ist


 
Ich glaube ExX hat an dieses Projekt vom lower gedacht 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/78030-haf932-r3dm0d-l0w3r-update-seite-82-a.html


----------



## >ExX< (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*



swayyy schrieb:


> Ich glaube ExX hat an dieses Projekt vom lower gedacht
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/78030-haf932-r3dm0d-l0w3r-update-seite-82-a.html





Uppss 
Sorry^^


----------



## Gnome (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*



Lower schrieb:


> Ciddy und ich haben vieeel mehr gemacht, najo, öhm ja



Höhö...irgendwie muss ich bei dem Zitat da lachen  - ok joke 


Dann keine Knochen brechen . Ich würd gern ma wissen, ob mein LuPo Paket da is


----------



## Lower (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Hi Leute,

noch ist alles heile , morgen gehts wieder ab nach Wien, dh ich sollte so gegen 17:00 bei mir zu Hause sein , Leute ihr könnt euch nicht denken wie isoliert man dort oben ist  

Ich werde Bilder von der Front machen, damit ihr seht wie das aussieht. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich lackieren werde. Ich werde mich am Dienstag auf den Weg machen und mir Lacke ansehen. Der Grauton finde ich wird sehr gut passen . Das Mesh werde ich in einem nicht derart giftigen Grün lackieren.

Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden 

lg Lower


----------



## McZonk (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Rechner-Tagebuch =! Ferientagebuch

Also bitte über das Thema diskutieren (insofern Lower dann irgendwann mal weitermacht). Daher habe ich zwei Postings entfernt.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Bis das Tagebuch fertig ist, sind die Komponenten veraltet


----------



## Lower (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Da muss ich widersprechen! Das Tagebuch wird bis spätestens 15.6.2010 fertiggestellt. Für diese Verzögerung war ich nicht verantwortlich. Zum Glück neigt sich das Projekt dem Ende zu. Heute gibts ein Update mit den restlichen Bildern und der Aquatuning Lieferung. Darin befindet sich der EK Wasserkühler für die HD5870. Heute werde ich den PC mit Win7 aufsetzen und es wird ein Update geben . Lg euer Lower


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Das klingt ja vielversprechend ^^
Warum eigentlich kein Giftgrün mehr ?


----------



## Lower (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*



Ach damn, falsch ausgedrückt, ich meinte nicht ein solch giftiges Grün. Die Farbe soll entschärft werden und nicht mehr so protzig sein 

Ich bin nun zu Hause und bereite die Fotos von Ciddy und mir vor, dann füge ich noch die Aquatuning Lieferung hinzu und das neue Wasser  (thx Gnome )

lg


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

vllt. so ein grün wie bei mir ?


----------



## Lower (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Genau dieses grün habe ich ja verwendet, habe dich ja auch beraten 

wird ein etwas dünkleres!

hier mal ein Bild vom derzeitigen Zustand:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Lower (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Soo hier paar Bilderchen 

Morgen in der früh gibt es noch einige!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe die Bilder gefallen euch 

lg Lower


----------



## h_tobi (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Schick, schick, bin auf die nächsten gespannt.


----------



## >ExX< (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Die Bilder sehen richtig geil aus, irgendwie seh ich sone Backplate zum ersten mal, ist die sofort mit dabei?  Sieht gut aus^^


122.90€  haste bezahlt??o0


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

EIn Traum die Bilder
hast du ehct Shok green light genommen ? 
dachte du hättest lime ^^


----------



## 00p4tti7 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Die Bilder sind echt der Hammer, bis jetzt gefallen mir die EK Produkte echt gut


----------



## godtake (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Huiui, das Kärtchen kenn ich doch irgendwoher .
Sieht klasse aus, der Kühler - ich hätt doch nicht den normalen POM nehmen sollen ^^...

Keep on going!


----------



## LOGIC (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Der kühler ist sehr Schön !! Gefällt mir


----------



## Speedguru (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Japp, wirklich ein sehr schöner Kühler!!


----------



## Lower (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Hi Leute,

danke für eure Commis 

@ Exx: Die ist nicht dabei, sondern extra zu kaufen! Ich habe den Aquatuning Preis bezahlt, so ca 90.€uronen. Ist wahrscheinlich in Dollar aufgeklebt 

@ Der kleine Jayson: Jop ist Shok green. Lime hatte ich für ein anderes privates Projekt!

@ Godi  : Die Karte ist echt umwerfend ! Ich finde den Nickel Kühler echt sehr genial 

heute gibts paar Bilder vom fast fertigem System . Ich mache am Abend einen Funktionstest, puh bin ich gespannt 

lg Lower


----------



## Khufu (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Der Kühler ist einfach nur 

*wünschtsichauchsoeinen*


----------



## Lower (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (Mainboard Bilder auf S.78)*

Soooo und nun hat sich ein weiterer Sponsor gefunden, spät aber doch!

Martmaa!  

vielen Dank für das Window   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## martma (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich habe mittlerweile neue Logos. Kannst Dir eines von beiden aussuchen und damit das Alte ersetzen.
http://www.abload.de/img/logorotschwarz2utj.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/logoschwarzrotq6i1.jpg


----------



## Lower (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

So ich habe das erste Logo verwendet , sehr stylish übrigens


----------



## LOGIC (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Super ! Freu mich für dich, dass du einen weiteren Sponsor gefunden hast


----------



## Black_PC (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich bin gerade mal schnell, wenn man das bei 86 Seiten überhaupt sagen kann, drübergeflogen und finde es sehr gut, was du da machst, aber auch echt :daumen, dass dich so viele Sponsern.

Mir gefällt es auch gut,w as du bisher gemacht hast.

Iwo hattest du ja was von 3-Crossfire gesprochen zum Benchen und so, dass es viele Bilder gibt, aber iwie hab ich die nicht so ganz gefunden.

PS: [X] ABO


----------



## Lower (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Heyho 

also ich wollte ursprünglich Bilder vom fertigen Sys posten, aber das verschiebe ich auf nächstes Wochenende, da Ciddy wieder kommt und wir das System endlich fertig stellen 

3 Crossfire ist etwas schwer, da wir nun beide Grafikkarten unter Wasser haben und wir sie ungerne ausbauen möchten.

also, Bilder gibt es nächstes Wochenende. Dann sollte das Sys fertig sein und es wird versteigert 

lg Lower


----------



## Black_PC (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Aso.

Ich hatte halt bloß was von gelesen und halt nix von gesehen, aber ich halte auch nciht für notwendig.

Ich freu mich schon auf die final Pics


----------



## Celina'sPapa (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hmm, irgendwie vermisse ich die Bilder vom fertigen PC 

Sind ja mittlerweile schon fast *!!! 3 !!!* Wochen vergangen. Gabs Probleme?


----------



## Lower (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hi Papi 

Nein es gab einfach nicht genügend Zeit. So ein Projekt ist sehr mühsam zu organisieren. Ich glaube Jolo geht es genau so .

Es war Schulende und es gab viel Stress. Auch meine persönliche Situation war nicht gerade toll in der letzten Zeit. Meine Eltern lassen sich scheiden, mitunter ein Grund weshalb ich nicht zu viel gekommen bin.

HW Technisch gab es und gibt es keine Probleme. Der PC läuft ja, allerdings ist das Netzteil noch nicht fertig gesleevt, das wird noch ein wenig dauern 

Grüße
Lovro


----------



## Kaspar (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Na wie siehts aus schon Fertig ?

Gruß


----------



## McZonk (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Richtig, zumal die Sponsoren doch langsam auch ungeduldig werden sollten. 

Finde es etwas schade, dass sich die Sache jetzt derart in die Länge zieht, schließlich ist das System doch egtl. schon recht weit beiehungsweise bald fertig und du hast die Versteigerung ja auch schon angekündigt.


----------



## Klutten (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hier wurde einiger Spam entfernt, denn permanentes Fordern von Bildern muss man nicht über mehrere Beiträge lesen. Sollte hier also weiter ohne jegliche Fortsetzung des Rechners wild gespamt werden, schließen wir den Thread, bis es wirklich wieder vorwärts geht.


----------



## Lower (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hallo Leute,

wie ich leider sehe zieht wieder Kritik auf.

Der Rechner ist auf Grund von Zeitmangel nicht vor dem Sommer nicht fertig werden koennen.

Ich bin im Laufe der naechsten 2 Wochen wieder fuer eine Woche in Wien und werde mich wieder einmal voll und ganz meinen beiden Projekten widmen. 

Ich bin mir dessen bewusst, dass die Sponsoren, die teilweise auch an der Verzoegerung mitgeholfen haben, eine raschere Fertigstellung erwartet haben, aber es war einfach nicht moeglich.

Soo und nun etwas Positives:

So es sind alle Komponenten enthalten, was muss jetzt noch gemacht werden?

- umlackieren, was auf Grund des Zeitmangels nicht geschehen ist.
- Neu verschlauchen
- fertig sleeven (ca. 25 Kabel)
- testen
- fertig machen zum Versteigern und finale Pics

Nach etwas laengerer Beratung mit meinen Eltern sind wir zum Schluss gekommen, dass das Einfachste eine Versteigerung auf Ebay sein wird. Als Startpreis wird dann der Neupreis der einzelnen Komponenten festgesetzt.


Ich moechte nun einmal etwas loswerden. Ich habe mir wirklich die Muehe gemacht und so ein Projekt organisiert. Soetwas ist sehr Zeit- und Kostenintensiv. Schade, dass ich so viel kritisiert werde, denn bei Jolo geschieht das in der Form nicht. :S  

Naja ich hoffe es wird besser...

Gruss Lower


----------



## -Masterchief- (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hoffe das wird 

Drück dir mal die Daumen, und das mit den Eltern kenn ich, meine haben sich auch scheiden lassen ....


----------



## Black_PC (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Das wird schon, dann bin ich auch auf die nächsten Arbeiten von dir gespannt


----------



## Kaspar (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Na dann geht es ja bald weiter freut mich.

Und Lower das war nicht böse gemeint nur wird die hardware nicht schneller und der preis der sachen steigt nicht.
Außerdem wollte ich sehen wie er fertig aussieht.

Gruß


----------



## rebiirth (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Bin gespannt wie er aussehn wird und ob er dann auch wirklich gekauft wird!


----------



## Acid (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich bin auch auf das endresultat gespannt. Ich glaube eigl nicht das jemand den neupreis der komponenten bei ebay zahlen wird. Ich denke insgesamt ist ebay da nicht die beste wahl, jedoch wüsste ich auch keine andere möglichkeit... naja vvl schätze ich es ja auch falsch ein! Bin auf jedenfall sehr gespannt  Ich würde ihn aber auf jedenfall bei 1 euro starten lassen, weil dann ensteht denke ich mehr euphorie, und mit pcgh reden ob dei auktion auf der startseite vorgestellt wird.... eben soviel werbung wie möglich machen.


----------



## -Masterchief- (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich denke Ebay wird schon gut sein, oder der MP aber naja wir werden sehen 

*EDIT: Lovro, du hast dich für gute Farbe entschieden   (Montana Gold)*


----------



## Lower (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich werde nach Fertigstellung des Projekts auf jeden Fall mal die Moderation fuer eine schoene Versteigerung anschreiben.

Melde mich morgen noch einmal mit ein paar Infos 

Gruessle Lovro


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

freue mich auch das Lackierergebnis


----------



## Lower (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hi Leute,

evtl schaffe ich es am Mittwoch am Abend noch im Keller etwas zu lackieren. Werde meinen faulen Hintern auf die Andere Seite Wiens bewegen, damit ich die Farbe kaufen kann 

Dann sollte es auch ein Bilderupdate geben 

lg Lower


----------



## Gamer_95 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Wie siehts jetzt eigentlich mit meinen MB aus???
Wolltest du das nich dieses WE testen?

Ich bin aber schonmal auf Bilder gespannt.


----------



## Lower (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Moin Patrick,

ich bin nicht in Wien, deshalb kann ich das Ding nicht testen :S

Morgen Abend so gegen 22:00 werde ich wahrscheinlich, nach 12 Stunden Autofahrt, wieder zu Hause sein und das Ding testen. Ich kann es auch nicht mehr erwarten, das Ding zu testen  

Gruessle


----------



## Gamer_95 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

OK, schön zu hören 
Ich kann es auch kaum erwarten zu hören ob das DIng läuft 
Aber sollte es ja eigentlich.
Zu hohe V-Core hat eiegntlich nicht mittem Board zu tun.
Ich brauch Geld


----------



## Lower (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich kann es auch nicht erwarten das Ding auszupacken und zu testen.

Hoffentlich hat es in keinster Weise schaden genommen :S



> Ich brauch Geld



Die Haelfte liegt schon bereit  - die Andere gibts am 1.8 wie abgemacht 

Gruessle


----------



## Lower (2. August 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hallo Leute,

so, da ich nun wieder in Wien bin geht es mit dem Projekt wieder voran .

Ich werde mich nun ins Zeug legen und alles organisatorische erledigen. Das Case bekommt einige neue Akzente. Es wird neu pulverbeschichtet, sodass es einen schönen, edlen Look bekommt. Das Fenster wird auch gelasert und das Plexi wird dann von Martma gemacht! 

Morgen gehe ich auf jeden Fall schon einmal die Spraydosen für die Plastikteile holen. Dank einiger versuche mit dem HAF und dem Case für meine kleine Schwester ist es mir gelungen den Lack so aufzutragen, dass er sehr kratzfest ist. Die rote Farbe von meinem HAF ist noch immer in einem exzellentem Zustand!

Welche Farben werden verwendet:

Ein dünkleres grau : RAL 7015
Ein dezentes grün: da schwanke ich noch zwischen 6010, 6017 und 6029 - Eure Hilfe ist gefragt! 
Und ein wenig weisse Akzente: hier ganz klar RAL 9020

die Ralfarben könnt ihr euch selbstverständlich anschauen, am Besten hier!

Morgen gibt es ein kleines Bilderupdate mit dem fertigen Caseinneren, bin heute noch zu etwas gekommen


----------



## Black_PC (2. August 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Bin auf das Update gespannt und das alles hört sich auch gut an, bin mal auf Martmas Arbeit gespannt.

PS: Ich finde das 6010, Grasgrün, am Besten


----------



## Gnome (2. August 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Geil - da bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## >ExX< (2. August 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Also ich bin auch für RAL 6010 , ansonsten 6017,  6029 geht mal gar nich


----------



## Lower (2. August 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hi Leute,

gut gut, wird RAL 6010. Ich habe auch zuerst an 6010 gedacht, wollte aber noch eure Meinung hören! 

Grüßle Lovro


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (4. August 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

eindeutig 6010


----------



## h_tobi (4. August 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Schön, das es endlich weiter geht, ich bin auf die Bilder gespannt.


----------



## Lower (4. August 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hi Leute,

heute am Abend gibt es ein Update, gehe erst mal Farben kaufen 

lg Lower


----------



## Professor Frink (8. August 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Und da warn 4 Tage borbei 
aber nett dass du malwieder on bist


----------



## zcei (8. August 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hehee stimmt  wo bleiben die Bilder 

Aber jetzt ist er wenigstens wieder täglich on^^ Urlaub vorbei


----------



## Lower (9. August 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hi Leute,

Update gibt es keins, da sich eine Firma kurzfristig bereit erklärt hat Plastikteile professionell zu lackieren. Die Seitenteile kommen zum Lasern und danach erhalten sie eine neue Pulverbeschichtung. Danach zu Marrkus (von Martma) für ein Inlaywindow! 

Die Wasserkühlung ist schon fertig zusammengesteckt und ich bin gerade am sleeven, das 24 Pin Kabel wird vorraussichtlich heute fertig. In der früh, gegen 8 Uhr mache ich Pics, da die Cam etwas mehr Licht benötigt! 

lg


----------



## Lower (9. August 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hi Leute hier das Update,

hiermit verabschiede ich mich wieder auf 1 Woche, dann gibts ein Update mit den lackierten teilen, ich sag nur eines, es wird der Hammer!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Lower


----------



## zcei (9. August 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Nette Bild0r und auch der Sleeve ist very well done 
Dann mach du mal Urlaub dafür sind Ferien ja da 

P.S.: das erste Bild ist der Oberhammer 

Gruß,
zcei


----------



## Black_PC (9. August 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Schick, sehr sauber gesleeved.

Aber das ist echt fies uns bei den Updates immer ne Woche warten zu lassen


----------



## >ExX< (9. August 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Sieht sehr gut aus^^
Im letzten Bild is sogar noch ne Pfütze im Schlauch

EDIT: Im zweiten Bild auch xD


----------



## h_tobi (9. August 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Nicht schlecht, aber nur 3 Bilder, auf denen wenig zu erkennen ist, finde ich ein wenig.... äh, wenig. 
Ich will ja nicht meckern, aber ich habe langsam die Befürchtung, das der Mod sich noch eine ganze 
Weile hin ziehen wird. Ich hoffe dann für die Kinder, das du noch genug für den Rechner bekommst.


----------



## Kaspar (10. August 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

ich kann tobi nur zu stimmen und ich würde mich mal über nen paar bilder freuen auf denen man den kompletten rechner erkennt.

lg


----------



## McZonk (10. August 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere herrscht hier erst einmal wieder eine Woche Sendepause. ("hiermit verabschiede ich mich wieder auf 1 Woche, ...") 

Hoffen wir also, dass der TE seine Versprechen einlöst und es nicht wieder bei Ankündigungen bleibt.


----------



## zcei (10. August 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Jop, er ist in Kroatien, bei seiner Fam. Da den ganzen PC mitzunehmen wäre, naja.... 

Aber das wird schon noch, hoffen wir, dass bis dahin keine neue Grakareihe rauskommt


----------



## Lower (12. August 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hallo Leute,

ich melde mich heute mal aus dem Urlaub 

Da sich meine Eltern haben scheiden lassen muss ich diese Woche in Kroatien verbringen, damit mich meine Mutter auch sieht.

Nuun, zum Projekt. Das Projekt hat ein ganz klares Ultimatum, nämlich den 1.9.2010. Ich komme nächsten Montag am späten Abend nach Hause und mache am Dienstag das Update mit den lackierten Teilen. Dann wird es auch ein Bild des kompletten PCs geben. Da die Plastikteile schon beim Lackierer waren konnte ich keine Bilder des kompletten PCs machen. Ich habe mir unter Anderem vorgenommen am Dienstag/Mittwoch/Donnerstag die Kabel fertig zu sleeven. Das sollte ohne weitere Probleme möglich sein, davon gibt es dann auch viele Bilder .

ich wünsche euch eine schöne Woche,

Lovro


----------



## Lower (17. August 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hallo Leute,

hier mal ein paar Bilderchen, des kompletten PCs und des gelaserten Windowausschnittes . Die Seitenteile sowie Plastikteile befinden sich leider noch bei den jeweiligen Lackierern und werden von meinem Vater und mir im Laufe dieser Woche abgeholt. Morgen werde ich euch das gesleevte 24 Pin Kabel zeigen, bin gerade kräftig am "werkeln".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier sieht man unter Anderem die schöne Schnittkante und eine Gesamtansicht. Die Plastikteile waren hier schon beim Lackierer und wurden nicht montiert 

Morgen gibt es auf jeden Fall das Update mit dem 24 Pin Stecker. Sollte ich aus irgendeinem Grund den Lackierer treffen können gibt es natürlich auch die neuen Teile auch dazu, aber ich rechne noch nicht damit!
Vielleicht habt ihr es auf dem 4. Bild erkennen können, das Material hat durch das Lasern einige "Beschädigungen" erlitten. Die heißen Späne haben sich, trotz Kühlwasser, unmittelbar neben dem Schnitt eingebrannt. Dadurch sieht man vereinzelt einige Punkte wo man einen deutlichen "Lackschaden" sehen kann. Das ist nicht weiter schlimm da sowieso die komplette Farbe abkommt und eine neue Lackschicht ihren Platz findet! 

liebe Grüße

Lovro


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (17. August 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

sieht gut aus !
Wann hast du vor zu lackieren ?


----------



## Lower (17. August 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich lackiere nicht, sondern der Profi 

die Teile sind noch bei ihm sollten im Laufe der Woche fertig werden 

lg


----------



## Black_PC (17. August 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Sieht echt edel aus.


----------



## >ExX< (17. August 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Sieht gut aus^^
Da wo sich die Späne eingebrannt haben, sind da so "Hubbels" dass du es erst noch abschleifen musst oder ises nur der Lack?


----------



## Lower (17. August 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

habe ich mittlerrweile abgeschliffen


----------



## >ExX< (17. August 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Vorbildlich   xD


----------



## Gnome (17. August 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Verdammt edel, Lovro - nice!


----------



## h_tobi (18. August 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Dann bin ich mal auf die lackierten Teile gespannt, bisher ist ja nicht so viel zu sehen. 
Lässt du das Wasser dann in grün oder kommt doch klares rein??
Dann noch gutes Gelingen beim Sleeven.


----------



## Lower (18. August 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Danke Gnome 

Hi Heiko,

ja die lackierten Teile könnten schon bald fertig sein. Darüber wirft mein Vater ein Auge, weshalb ich nicht viel davon mitbekomme. Das Wasser wird vermutlich in Farbe bleiben! Danke, das Update gibts dann am Abend!

lg Lovro


----------



## Acid (26. August 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

los los los wann gehts weiter? bald ist deathline


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (27. August 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

In 2 tage kommt der Pc doch auf ebay oder ?


----------



## Lower (28. August 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hey Leute,

wegen einiger Probleme beim lackieren der Plastikteile habe ich im CoolerMaster Parts Shop nun neue Teile bestellt die zum Lackierer gehen. Der hat diese schon erhalten und hat mit dem Lackieren schon begonnen. Die Deadline wird leider verschoben .

Die pulverbeschichteten Teile hole ich am Donnerstag ab, da der Werkmeister im Urlaub war. Am Freitag gibt es dann ein Update. Ich denke, dass der PC Mitte September fertig sein wird. Das Projekt hat dann gute 8 Monate gedauert. Viel ist passiert, der PC hat einiges durchgemacht und es ist ein gutes Ding geworden! 

Es tut mir wirklich leid Leute, aber ich hoffe ihr könnt mich verstehen, dass ein solches Projekt unheimlich kosten- und zeitintensiv ist. Das Projekt wird bald fertig sein.


lg euer Lower


----------



## Celina'sPapa (28. August 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Keine Sorge, mich überrascht langsam nichts mehr...


----------



## Professor Frink (28. August 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Dito, mach dein Ding, und wenns fertig ist schrei einfach.
ich versteh dich zwar, doof ist es aber trotzdem...


----------



## Lower (28. August 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Mich würde einfach mal interessieren, wieso mein Projekt ständig derart kritisiert und Jolos Projekt hingegen mit allen Zeitverschiebungen akzeptiert wird?


----------



## Klutten (28. August 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Das ist eigentlich recht leicht erklärt. Jochen ist offizieller Shopbetreiber und hat sich als "einzige" Nebenbeschäftigung einen Rechner für wohltätige Zwecke vorgenommen. Zudem ist er bekannt in der Szene und niemand macht sich sorgen, dass etwas in die Hose geht und das Projekt kippt. Dazu kommt, dass das Projekt eines Internet-Shops ein wesentlich offizielleres Auftreten hat, wenn man das so sagen kann.

Bei dir ist das ja etwas anderes. Die Aufgabe die du dir selbst gestellt hast, ist ebenso löblich wie die anderer Spendenmods. Ein fader Beigeschmack tritt hier im Forum einfach deswegen auf, weil du angesichts deiner 14 Jahre und mehreren anderen Rechnern, Benchtables und Sessions etwas überfordert wirkst. Lässt man viele der letzten Seiten Revue passieren, so gibt es wenige Updates und viel Gerede drumherum. Kann man den Leuten allerdings nicht verdenken, wenn man sieht, mit welchen Fortschritten deine anderen Arbeiten voran gehen. 

Die Moderation wird bei dem ganzen Schreiben hier im Thread natürlich auch irgendwann wachsam und daher steht der Thread schon lange unter Beobachtung. Da hier schon lange nicht wirklich was vorwärts geht, hier aber permanent um den heißen Brei geredet wird, gibt es verständlicherweise auch öfter mal einen Rüffel. 

Bitte aber hier im Thread jetzt keine Diskussion vom Zaun brechen, lass deinen Worten Taten folgen.


----------



## Celina'sPapa (28. August 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele und deshalb ist dem nichts hinzuzufügen!


----------



## Lower (28. August 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hallo Klutten,

danke für dein Kommentar. Das was du schreibst ist richtig. In der Tat habe ich mich in letzter Zeit sehr übernommen. Neben dem Modden ist auch das Benchen für mich sehr wichtig geworden, weshalb die Zeit fürs Modden in gewissen Punkten fast gänzlich verschwunden ist.

Danke, dass du das auf den Punkt gebracht hast und auch in mir etwas bewegt hast. Die zum Schluss aufmunternden Worte geben einem natürlich Kraft und ich werde mir das zu Herzen nehmen.

lg Lower


----------



## Acid (28. August 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

hey

das einzigste was ich zu kritisieren habe, warum nennst du den 30 august oder was es auch immer war, als deadline? Du dachtest warscheinlich es reicht, aber mit denken kann man den vielen user die hier dein tb lesen, keine deadline nennnen.

Ich finde einfach wenn du sagst der pc ist bis zum 30 fertig sollte er auch fertig sein, wenn etwas nicht geklappt hat macht man es eben anders.

Und ein Lackierer sollte doch keine probleme haben bei ein paar plastikteilen oder?

Du hättest einfach keine deadline nennen sollen, bzw. diese einfach großzügiger einschätzen z.b. auf 30 september, wenn der pc dann schon am 15 fertig wäre, würden viele positiv überrascht sein, ist er allerdings später erst fertig werden die meißten misstrauisch.

Du solltest dir halt auch leute aussuchen auf die verlass ist, z.b. möchtest du ja auch im vorraus werbung machen, z.b. hier auf pcgh.... wie willst du das machen wenn du noch 2 teile beim lackierer oder sonst wo hast, und der die vvl garnicht fertig bekommt (obwohl er es dir zugesichert hat).

nimm meine worte bitte als positive kritik, ich will dich in keiner form angreifen, im gegenteil ich finde das wahnsinnig gut was du hier machst! Ich freue mich halt auch echt, auf die fertigstellung und bin mega gespannt wie das teil bei ebay weggeht!!!


----------



## Professor Frink (28. August 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich sehe das auch so.
Ne Deadline nennt man eigentlich nur, wenn man 100pro sicher ist, dass dann auch wirklich alles fertig ist. Wenn die gebrochen wird, ist halt erstmal große Enttäuschung da. Also, lehre für die Zukunft: lass das 
Oder verpack es zumindest besser, sag du wartest mit der Versteigerung aufs Weihnachtsgeschäft oder so


----------



## Lower (28. August 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Acid schrieb:


> hey
> 
> das einzigste was ich zu kritisieren habe, warum nennst du den 30 august oder was es auch immer war, als deadline? Du dachtest warscheinlich es reicht, aber mit denken kann man den vielen user die hier dein tb lesen, keine deadline nennnen.
> 
> ...



Hi Andy,

Die Deadline habe ich angesetzt, da ich es als realistisch eingeschätzt habe, dass bis dahin alles fertig sein wird. Das Sleeven ist auch schon gut vorangekommen und der Pulverbeschichterer hatte mir auch gute Hoffnungen gemacht, jedoch gab es beim Lackierer wegen der Ritzen in den Plastikteilen viele Probleme. Er hatte mit ungleichmäßiger Farbverteilung und anderen kleinen Problemen zu kämpfen, weshalb das Ergebnis unbefriedigend war. Da er für dies verantwortlich war übernimmt er auch die Kosten für die neuen Teile.

Auch dir danke ich für deine aufmunternden Worte und ich nehme mir deine Kritik zu Herzen.

@ Frink: Danke für deine Erklärung....

lg Lovro


----------



## Acid (11. September 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

auf gehts, mittlerweile ja wieder fast ein halber monat rum, gibt es neuigkeiten?

Und warum bist du gesperrt bzw. welche aufwirkungen hat dies auf den mod?


----------



## Klutten (11. September 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Der Thread bleibt vorübergehend geschlossen, um überflüssige Diskussionen zu vermeiden. Sobald Lower seine Strafe abgesessen hat, kann hier auf Wunsch wieder geöffnet werden.


----------



## Lower (20. September 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hallo Leute,

ich war, wie ihr vielleicht bemerkt habt, die letzte Woche, wegen eines Marktplatzverstoßes, gesperrt. Doch genau in der Woche ist einiges passiert, was ich nun schildern möchte.

Ich habe in der letzten Woche die pulverbeschichteten Teile erhalten, sowie das Netzteil bis auf die SATA-Stromkabel fertig gesleevt. Unter Anderem war ich "shoppen" und habe für den Mod einige Teile gekauft. Einige werden noch per Post kommen, unter Anderem die Kühlflüssigkeit, Kabelklammern und neue Schrauben (von Nils).

Die Bilder der pulverbeschichteten Teile, werde ich euch vorraussichtlich dieses Wochenende, oder im Laufe der nächsten Woche zeigen, da ich hierfür zu meinem Vater fahren muss. (Wegen der Trennung meiner Eltern ist das Ganze etwas komplizierter geworden. Fürs Modding muss ich zu meinem Vater fahren, da bei ihm die Werkstatt und der PC steht, somit habe ich nicht die Möglichkeit direkt auf alle Materialen zuzugreifen, da ich den Großteil meiner Zeit bei meiner Mutter verbringe).

Um auf den Punkt zu kommen, die gekauften Teile. Für den PC habe ich einige Neuanschaffungen getätigt.

Zuerst möchte ich euch die SSD zeigen. Da das Budget recht knapp war habe ich eine OCZ Onyx mit 32GB gekauft. Diese SSD sollte für das Betriebssystem und ein Programm, des Users Wahl, reichen. Als Datenplatte kommt, die von Alriin gesponserte Spinpoint F3 mit 500GB zum Einsatz.

hier ein paar Impressionen der SSD:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe die Bilder gefallen euch.

Weiter im Programm: Der DVD Brenner! Dieser ist von der Marke LG und trägt die Produktbezeichnung: - GH22LS50
Er wird noch einen Stealthmod verpasst bekommen, allerdings wird er zuvor noch lackiert, oder gar pulverbeschichtet.

Bilder reiche ich morgen bei Tageslicht noch nach, da die jetzigen keine besonders gute Qualität besitzen.

Anderes Krimskrams wie Kaltlichtkathoden oder Verschlussstopfen zeige ich euch morgen. Davon gibt es jede Menge 

Ich bin auch mit der Systemoptimierung vorangekommen. Das System läuft ohne Promleme, das Betriebssystem setze ich am Wochenende, wenn ich bei meinem Vater bin mal auf. 

liebe Grüße

euer Lovro


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (20. September 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

endlich läufts wieder ^^
fine ssd wird die noch gebencht ?


----------



## zcei (20. September 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Das fände ich irgendwie dreist, nochmal alles durchzubenchen, bevor es zum Besitzer geht 

Aber schöne SSD 

Könntest du nicht, wenn ja jetzt eigentlich nichts "schmutziges" mehr anfällt, den PC zu deiner Mom holen?

Auf weitere Bilder hoffend,
zcei


----------



## Lower (20. September 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hi Johnny

Öhm nein, die ist voll und ganz dem Mod gewidmet 

lg Lower

€dit:

@ Stephan:

den PC werde ich evtl am Wochenende zu meiner Mum holen, wobei dort wegen des Umzugs vieeel zu wenig Platz ist.


----------



## Black_PC (21. September 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Schön, dass es hier jetzt weiter geht.


----------



## Gnome (21. September 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Super SSD . Gefällt mir . Aber langsam aber sicher musste die Deadline mal reinknallen. Von Tag zu Tag verliert der Rechner immer mehr an Wert...denk da auch bitte mit dran


----------



## Own3r (21. September 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Die SSD finde ich gut! Gnome hat recht, su solltest nicht mehr so lange warten, denn sonst ist der PC nachher nichts mehr wert.


----------



## Lower (21. September 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hi Leute,

der PC wird wahrscheinlich in den nächsten Wochen fertig werden, auf ein genaues Datum lege ich mich nicht fest, denn sonst hagelt es Kritik wenn es nicht fertig wird. Da so ein Projekt ist ziemlich kostspielig dauert es auch ziemlich lange, nicht nur bei mir sondern auch bei Jolo, leider 

Alleine in den letzten 2 Wochen habe ich wieder 150€ für diverse Kleinigkeiten gezahlt.

Bilder von dem DVD Brenner zeige ich euch in 10 Minuten, muss sie mal eben noch bearbeiten 

lg Lower


----------



## Lower (21. September 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Entschuldigung, dass es etwas länger gedauert hat, dafür gibt es etwas mehr Bildmaterial als einfach nur einen Brenner 

alsoo hier der DVD Brenner. Er ist Retail angekommen, also kann man auch gleich die Verpackung abknipsen :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



soo dann waren diese hässlichen Aufkleber drauf, die aber schnell weg mussten!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Grund des verzögerten Updates: Wieder Aufkleber!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bis morgen, 

euer Lower


----------



## Acid (21. September 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

auch wenn in den rechner ein br lw besser gepasst hätte, zumindest eine notlösung 

gogogo ich will den rechner kaufen xD


----------



## Lower (21. September 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Jau es geht voran!

Windows ist schon installiert, das Gehäuse in Stücken und die Teile in einem Asgard provisorisch untergebracht. Richtig arg der Boxed Kühler 

lg Lower


----------



## Gnome (21. September 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

GH22NS hab ich - top Teil. Kostet nix und geht super . Schöne Teile


----------



## Acid (30. September 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

hip hip hurra 

wie ist die lage?

mach mal hinne, es ist schon fast oktober, und da soll die nächste ati gen rauskommen.... was den preis ja nochmal sehr negativ beeinflussen würde....


----------



## h_tobi (30. September 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Es wird wohl ein Weihnachtsgeschenk werden, wie es aussieht.


----------



## Lower (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hallo Leute,

Entschuldigung für das späte Update, war die letzten paar Tage wegen einer Grippe außer Gefecht.

Hier aber das versprochene Update mit den pulverbeschichteten Teilen. Die Meshgitter habe ich auch neu pulvern lassen. Dafür habe ich die Farbe Grasgrün ausgewählt. Für die restlichen Teile habe ich Signalweiss geordert.

Hier das Ergebnis! Die Qualität ist 1A:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe es gefällt euch, vllt gibt es heute am Abend noch ein Update, muss dazu allerdings erst das Oberteil annieten und schauen, dass ich die Wakü zusammenschließe und mit Wasser befülle, wird schon schief gehen 

lg Lower


----------



## Black_PC (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Sieht echt hammer aus, aber dann solltest du das Projekt auch mal abschliessen, aber zuerst uns nochmal Bilder vom zusammengebauten Case zeigen


----------



## affli (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

wow, das sieht aber toll aus! 
bin ja mal gespannt wie das Vernietet daherkommt. 

Zur Zeit finde ich das Grün noch etwas zu dunkel, ich lass mich aber Überraschen!


----------



## Lower (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Jau das Projekt soll spätestens Anfang November fertig werden, fehlt ja nicht mehr viel 

@ affli: Das Grün ist in Realität etwas heller, die Bilder sind ja ohne Blitz und in einer dunklen Umgebung gemacht worden 

lg


----------



## Own3r (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Endlich gibt es wieder nach langer Zeit Bilder! 

Das Beste wird das Finale, ich kann es kaum noch erwarten


----------



## Lower (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Danke,

heute Abend gibt es leider keine Bilder, muss mich jetzt erstmal schlafen legen.


----------



## Gnome (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hatte der Mod nichmaln andres Case? HAF oder sowas? . Mir is grad zum ersten mal aufgefallen, dass das ein CM690 ist 

Schön geworden die Blende . Weiter so Lovro, machst du top. Da steht dem Verkauf bald nichts mehr im Wege. Ne gute Sache in Bezug auf spenden find ich immer gut


----------



## h_tobi (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Schön, das es endlich weiter geht, das lässt hoffen. Die Teile sehen sehr gut aus, dann viel Erfolg beim Nieten.


----------



## >ExX< (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Sieht sehr sauber aus 

Ne, war eigentlich schon immer das CM690 II Advanced^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Schöne Bilder. Aber hätte man das Coolermaster logo auf dem mesh nicht weg machen können ? Ich finde es stört irgendwie das bild. Aber an sonsten Top.


----------



## >ExX< (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich glaub dann muss man das ganze Mesh ersetzen, ich glaub das logo ist fest mit eingegossen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Abber die Schrift ist nur eigeprägt. Da kann man das weg schleifen und ne dünne Platte drüber legen. Aber man kann es auch so lassen.


----------



## Acid (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

*ausderversenkunghol* wie schauts, fertig?


----------



## Lower (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hallo Acid,

bin derzeit in London, die Teile sollten vom Lackierer zurück sein. Das System war auch schon zusammengebaut als ich Wien verlassen habe. Das System ist schon aufgesetzt. Lange dauert es nicht mehr, dann kommt das Final Update. Am nächsten Sonntag werde ich mal Bilder vom gesamten Status machen. Sieht doch schon recht ansprechend aus 

Bleibt gespannt es sieht richtig gut aus! 

Viele Grüße aus London,

Lower


----------



## >ExX< (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

man man man, du kommst ja echt um die Welt 
ich freu mich schon auf das Finale^^


----------



## Dommerle (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich bin echt gespannt, wie er fertig aussehen wird...


----------



## Lower (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hallo Leute,

heute habe ich mich um ein paar organisatorische Dinge gekümmert. 

Ich habe das Seitenteil für Martma eingepackt. Ist nun versandfertig und wartet eigentlich nur noch darauf, auf den Weg geschickt zu werden. Ein paar PMs müssen dafür aber noch ausgetauscht werden. 

Die lackierten Teile hole ich in den nächsten Tagen ab, der Lackierer meldet sich diesbezüglich nochmal am Dienstag bei mir 

Das Gehäuse ist schon vernietet, und die Teile sitzen fertig verschlaucht drinnen. Bilder davon gibt es am Mittwoch, da ich erst dann bei meinem Vater bin. Danach wird der PC Stück für Stück zusammengesetzt. 

Alles ist soweit getan, bald ist es soweit. 

lg euer Lower


----------



## McZonk (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Gibt es da nebst Theorie denn auch mal ein paar Bilder dazu, schließlich hattest du sie vor rund einer Woche angekündigt?



Lower schrieb:


> Am nächsten Sonntag werde ich mal Bilder vom gesamten Status machen.


----------



## Acid (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Lower schrieb:


> Jau das Projekt soll spätestens Anfang November fertig werden, fehlt ja nicht mehr viel



da bleibt ja nicht mehr viel zeit  Ich glaube dieses Jahr wird das nichts mehr werden, wenns in diesem Tempo weitergeht. Warum sind manche Teile 3 Monat lang beim Lackierer? 
Und was musst du mit Martma noch klären? Ich dachte eigl. das Seitenteil wäre schon längst bei ihm, bzw. wieder bei dir.

Und wie McZonk schon sagt, machst du wieder leere versprechen warum?


----------



## Lower (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hallo Leute,

naja, nachdem ich zurückgekommen bin, gab es seitens meiner Eltern eine Planänderung, sodass ich bis Mittwoch die Zeit bei meiner Mutter verbringe. Erst dann bin ich wieder bei meinem Vater. Mein Vater ist unter Anderem auf Geschäftsreise, deshalb der Grund dafür.

lg Lower


----------



## Infin1ty (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Nur mal ne kleine Anregung: Ist ja nicht unbedingt schlimm
wenn was dazwischenkommt, aber dann versprich nicht immer gleich
dass du es machst 

Freue mich auch auf die finalen Bilder !


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Er wird die Bilder schon Posten , er kann ja nichts für die lage der Eltern, ist zwar schade das der rechner an wert verliert aber ist immer noch besser als garkeine Spende !


----------



## Lower (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hi Leute,

hier die erste Ladung Bilder. Die Andere kommt morgen, muss jetzt erstmal weg 

Ich habe neue Schläuche bestellt, da diese ein wenig zu leicht knicken. Habe erstmal 3m Feser Clear bestellt, mal sehen, wie sich der schlägt.

Außerdem noch Aquacomputer Doubleprotect .

Die Teile vom Lackierer kann ich heute nicht abholen, dazu fehlt mir die Zeit, die Schule hat mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht, da ich 2 zusätzliche Nachmittagsstunden habe  

naja, ich werde schauen, dass bis montag die Teile bei mir sind. Glücklicherweise bringt mir mein Vater heute den PC und ich werde weiterbasteln können am Weekend. Da mache ich den Stealthmod und solch Zeugs 

Außerdem werde ich noch den 8 pin strang sleeven. Leider ist mein Shrink alle deshalb werde ich heute noch shrink bestellen.

lg euer Lower


----------



## Black_PC (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Sieht schick aus, heisst jetzt aber trotzdem Tempo Tempo und noch mal Tempo


----------



## UnnerveD (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Das sieht doch schon ganz gut aus - nun heißt es aber wirklich - schnell fertig werden 

MfG


----------



## Infin1ty (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Finds auch schon ziemlich schick


----------



## Lower (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Danke für die Komplimente,

morgen gehts weiter 

lg


----------



## zcei (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Sieht gut aus 

Jetz hopp und weg damit  Bevor die Preise für die 5k Reihe noch weiter fallen


----------



## Acid (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Kann mir nur anschließen, sieht gut aus... (auch wenn ich eigl dachte du wärst schon weiter)

Bin auf die Final gespannt.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Boah sieht das fett aus , da passt einfach alles zusammen !


----------



## Dommerle (13. November 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Gibt's jetzt bald die Final-Bilder?  Es ist Anfang November...


----------



## Acid (13. November 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Es ist schon fast mitte november.... 

Wäre ja alles nicht weiter schlimm, aber es haben leute geldspenden gemacht oder teile gekauft für den pc... die in dieser zeit schon derb an wert verloren haben! Da wäre es warscheinlich besser gewesen das Geld auf direktem wege zu spenden!


----------



## h_tobi (14. November 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Da muss ich Acid leider zustimmen, schade, das es so enden muss.


----------



## Dommerle (14. November 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich würde mich nochmal richtig ins Zeug legen, sonst ist er praktisch wertlos... Also der Käufer muss dann wohl die Komponenten austauschen, denn Gehäuse und WaKü passen ja. 

Hau rein, sonst kannst du's vergessen und es wäre echt schade drum...


----------



## Lower (14. November 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe im Moment sehr stress in der Schule, ein Update liefere ich so bald als möglich tut mir leid...


----------



## Professor Frink (14. November 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Vielleicht solltest du dir mal vorher überlegen ob du in der Lage bist sowas aufzuziehen. Wäre es vielleicht nicht besser die Teile morgen in die Bucht zu setzen, sich bei den Sponsoren zu entschuldigen und das Geld zu spenden ? Die Teile verlieren täglich an wert, das wäre gute Schadensbegrenzung. Das Case kannst du ja hier im Forum verkaufen.


----------



## Dommerle (14. November 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Professor Frink schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du dir mal vorher überlegen ob du in der Lage bist sowas aufzuziehen. Wäre es vielleicht nicht besser die Teile morgen in die Bucht zu setzen, sich bei den Sponsoren zu entschuldigen und das Geld zu spenden ? Die Teile verlieren täglich an wert, das wäre gute Schadensbegrenzung. Das Case kannst du ja hier im Forum verkaufen.



Es wäre zwar schade drum, aber ich glaube das mit der Bucht wäre die beste Lösung...

Ich fände es besser, wenn du das Projekt zu Ende bringen würdest, aber um das Meiste Geld zu erzielen, wirst du wohl alles einzeln verkaufen müssen... 

Ich war die ganze Zeit ein riesen Fan von dem Projekt und dass das so enden muss ist echt schade...


----------



## McZonk (14. November 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Mal ein konstruktiver Vorschlag: Wie wäre es denn das Spendenprojekt an einen der NLR-Modder hier aus dem Forum abzutreten?


----------



## Black_PC (14. November 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



McZonk schrieb:


> Mal ein konstruktiver Vorschlag: Wie wäre es denn das Spendenprojekt an einen der NLR-Modder hier aus dem Forum abzutreten?



Den Vorschlag finde ich nicht gut, da Lower alles eingeleitet hat und auch viel mühe investiert hat und so.

Außerdem würde die NLR Fraktion nur von anderen NLR'lern ferngemoddet werden.

EDIT: Natürlich ist es auch unfair den anderen Moddern im Forum abgesehen von den NLR'sern


----------



## Dommerle (14. November 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich fände es am besten, wenn Lower SEIN Projekt SELBST fertigbringt. Wenn er das nicht kann (will), dann sollte er am Besten die Teile in die Bucht setzen un den Erlös spenden.


----------



## Acid (14. November 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Also ich würde auch sagen das Projekt muss definitiv beendet werden! Ich würde auch die Lösung von Professor Fink bevorzugen.... so kommt sicherlich der noch höchstmögliche erlöß zusammen! Und ich denke darum sollte es in diesem Projekt auch gehen!

Das Projekt abzugeben finde ich auch ganz passend, allerdings finde ich es etwas Unfair das hierbei nur NLR Modder in Frage kommen würde? Ich denke es gibt genug Modder hier im Forum die genauso Interesse daran hätten, und nicht weniger qualifiziert wären das Projekt zu ende zu bringen!

Allerdings wie gesagt Methode 1 ist sicherlich die beste! Vorallem auch am Fairsten gegenüber den Leuten die wirklich Geld gespendet haben!!!

Edit: Das er es selbst nicht mehr schafft, ist ja offentsichtlich!! Deshalb würde ich möglichst schnell handeln! Es sind schon soviele unnötige Monate verstrichen in denen nichts passiert ist!


----------



## Dommerle (14. November 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Das Projekt abzugeben halte ich für eine schlechte Idee. Lower hat alles eigeleitet und hat angefangen (bzw. ist fast fertig damit), das Projekt nach seinen Vorstellungen umzusetzen. Deshalb muss er es auch selbst fertig machen.


----------



## Acid (14. November 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Wie viel Monate willst du denn jetzt noch verstreichen lassen? Es sind bereits etliche vergangen in denen wirklich nichts gemacht worden ist? Soll das Projekt noch bis nächstes Jahr im Februar gehen? (was bei dieser Geschwindigkeit realistisch ist) und der PC dann für 450-600euro weggehen? Wäre meiner meinung nach ein Witz


----------



## Dommerle (14. November 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Am Besten wäre es, wenn sich Lower selbst über das Projekt äußern würde, dann kann man immernoch diskutieren, was weiter passieren soll.


----------



## Professor Frink (14. November 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Auch meine Meinung, die kernidee hinter diesem Projekt ist es doch St. Anna zu unterstützen !
Die HW hat schon beträchtlich an Wert verloren, aber ok. Ab in die Bucht damit und daraus lernen.
Ist besser so, sonst wird das echt nur Farce...


----------



## Dommerle (14. November 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Professor Frink schrieb:


> Ab in die Bucht damit und daraus lernen.



Wie meinst du das..? Du willst doch nicht, dass Lower einen (noch) nicht fertigen PC in eBay stellt, oder?

Entweder er verscherbelt die Hardware einzeln und das Gehäuse seperat, oder er bringt es zu Ende, aber das möglichst flott, da das ganze Projekt sonst umsonst war.

Was von beidem er macht, das können wir nicht entscheiden. Er muss selbst entscheiden, was er machen will.


----------



## Black_PC (14. November 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Dommerle schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das..? Du willst doch nicht, dass Lower einen (noch) nicht fertigen PC in eBay stellt, oder?
> 
> Entweder er verscherbelt die Hardware einzeln und das Gehäuse seperat, oder er bringt es zu Ende, aber das möglichst flott, da das ganze Projekt sonst umsonst war.
> 
> Was von beidem er macht, das können wir nicht entscheiden. Er muss selbst entscheiden, was er machen will.



Er meinte doch die HW einzeln zu verscherbeln, zumindest hab ich es so verstanden


----------



## Professor Frink (14. November 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Jep meinte ich so. ist die lösung mit der höchsten kaufchance und dem geringsten Wertverlust.


----------



## Dommerle (14. November 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ja, das meinte er im ersten Post, im 2ten aber nicht mehr...


----------



## Malkav85 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Bitte unterbrecht die Diskussion bis zu einem Post von Lower. 

Alles andere ist Spekulation und er sollte ebenfalls zu Wort kommen. Es muss hier ja nicht unnötig zugespammt werden  Danke.


----------



## Lower (15. November 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hallo Leute,

im Moment, (die letzten 2 Wochen), war es mir nicht möglich am Projekt weiter zu arbeiten, jedoch sehe ich es immer noch als beste Lösung an, es so rasch als möglich fertig zu machen und es dann bei Ebay zu verkaufen. 

Dass kein allzu großer Betrag dabei rauskommen wird, ist abzusehen, da die Teile mittlerweile schon fast 10 Monate alt sind, das ändert aber nichts daran, dass jeder Cent, der für den FERTIGEN PC gezahlt wird, umgehend an das St. Anna Kinderspital gespendet wird.

Dass, ich im Moment kein Update liefern kann heißt unter Anderem nicht, dass ich das Projekt nicht fertig stellen kann, sondern, dass ich keine Kamera zu Hand hatte um die Fortschritte zu dokumentieren! Natürlich habe ich in den letzten 2 Wochen weiter gemacht....

Heute am Abend zeige ich euch mal was sich getan hat....

Gruß Lower


----------



## Gnome (15. November 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Höm? Du sagst im 1. Satz: 


> im Moment, (die letzten 2 Wochen), war es mir nicht möglich am Projekt weiter zu arbeiten




und zum Schluss: 


> Natürlich habe ich in den letzten 2 Wochen weiter gemacht....



Was stimmt denn da jetzt nun?


----------



## Lower (15. November 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Das letzte, ich selbst habe nicht wirklich was gemacht, aber es ist zu einem Fortschritt gekommen


----------



## Black_PC (15. November 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Das ist ja dann erfreulich, wenn es zumindest weiter geht, aber dann arbeite jetzt auch so schnell weiter, dass es bald dann endlich fertig ist.


----------



## Lower (15. November 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hi Leute,

hier mal 2 Bilder von einem der Plastikteile:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



more to come, muss mich jetzt aber wieder der Schule widmen, die ersten Arbeiten waren allesamt negativ, weshalb ich nun unter großen Druck gerate...

Das Teil wird allerdings noch eine Schicht weißen Lackes bekommen (ein Freund übernimmt das mit seiner Airbrushanlage) und eine Schicht Klarlack. Die Farbe hält super und ist auch einigermaßen Kratzfest, ein tolles Ergebnis wie ich finde...

Gruß,

Lower


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (15. November 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

sieht gut aus ,
schule geht vor sonst verbaut man sich das Leben


----------



## Black_PC (15. November 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Sieht schon gut aus, Schule ist natürlich wichtiger, dann viel Glück bei den nächsten Arbeiten


----------



## Acid (15. November 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Gibt es vvl. eine liste was noch alles zu machen ist?


----------



## Lower (20. November 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Moin Leute,

jap Liste:

- Window zeichnen und von Martma fertigen lassen
- Stealthmod
- Sleeven
- Zusammenbau und anschließender Verkauf

So und morgen gibts ein Update, da hole ich die Plastikteile ab und zeige euch das gesleevte Kabel, und somit das fertige Netzteil!

lg Lower


----------



## Dommerle (20. November 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Endlich geht's weiter!


----------



## Lower (21. November 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hallo Leute,

hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack, bin gerade kräftig am Arbeiten! 

Mehr gegen 10 Uhr 

lg Lower


----------



## zcei (21. November 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Das weiß ist super geworden, das grün finde ich ein wenig fad, oder kommt das nur von der Belichtung?

Freue mich auf 10 Uhr (Abends hoffe ich )


----------



## Intelfan (21. November 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Das sieht doch schon mal super aus 

Hoffe, das die Sache nun schnell einen abschluss findet und noch ordentlich Gewinn erziehlt


----------



## Dommerle (21. November 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Auf früheren Bilder sieht das grün viel mehr nach Neon-Grün aus... Oder täuscht das auf den Bildern?


----------



## Gnome (21. November 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Super Lovro! Gefällt mir 

Los hau in die Tasten, das Ding muss fertig werden!


----------



## Black_PC (21. November 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Sieht echt gut aus, bin auf 10 uhr gespannt


----------



## Lower (21. November 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Das grün mag zwar "faad" aussehen, hängt aber mit dem schlechten Licht und der Bearbeitung zusammen...

Das grün war viel heller, da ich das selber lackiert hatte. Da die Farbe leider immer wieder abplatzte und ich ständig "nachlackieren" musste habe ich es einfach pulverbeschichten lassen. Leider wurde die Farbe etwas dünkler als ich es erwartet hatte.  

Update wie angekündigt um 22:00 herum. Da zeige ich mal wie alle Teile zusammengebaut harmonieren, zwar wird die Quali nicht atemberaubend, aber ich finde den PC so wie er ist, richtig geil 

Das Fenster für Martma muss ich in Adobe Illustrator zeichnen, was insofern ein Problem darstellt, dass ich wirklich keinen Plan von dem Programm habe...wenn es doch nur in AutoCAD wäre :S....
Aber ich sollte das im Laufe der nächsten paar Tage hinbekommen. Außerdem werde ich die Aquacomputer DoubleProtect Flüssigkeit kaufen, sodass die Farbe ziemlich schick sein wird 

lg Lower

€DIT:

hier die Bilder vom Zusammenbau, more 2 come


----------



## zcei (21. November 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

nice one 
Jetzt sieht das grün besser aus 

Aber das ist richtig nice geworden. Hopp weiter weiter ;P


----------



## Black_PC (22. November 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Der sieht richtig gut aus der Rechner, aber du schaffst das mit Illustrator


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (22. November 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

das sieht richtig geil aus ;D
hoffe das geht gut weg bei ebay !


----------



## Cutty (24. November 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich weiß nicht ob es schon jemand gefragt hat aber wo hast du das Pulvern lassen und was kostet dich das ganze?
Hattest du das Case mit geschlossenem Seitenteil gekauft?
Ich hab auch das 690II allerdings in Pure Black.
Was kostet es dich von Matma ein Window zu lasern?


Lg Cutty

PS: Schau doch mal in meinem Thread rein http://http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/122945-cutty-s-cm-690-ii-black-meets-white-3.html


----------



## Own3r (25. November 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Sieht sehr gut aus! Hoffentlich bist du bald fertig, damit der PC nicht seinen Wert verliert.


----------



## Pagz (29. November 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Gibts irgentwas neues?


> hier die Bilder vom Zusammenbau, more 2 come


Kommen wircklich noch mehr?
Bitte tuh mir den Gefallen und schreib nicht solche Sachen hin, wenn du dir nicht 100% sicher bist, dass du es auch wircklich machst.


----------



## Lower (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hallo Leute, in der letzten Woche hatte ich wirklich viel Stress, aber ich habe auch weitergearbeitet, festgehalten habe ich es natürlich auch. Das Fenster habe ich auch gezeichnet, schicke ich auch am Freitag zu Martma. Soo es gibt am Freitag ein großes Update, die Zeichnung den soweit fertigen PC, funktionsfähig, und noch einige Details. Gab in den letzten Wochen ca. 10 Arbeiten und ich musste ohne PC leben, da mich dieser nur ablenken würde. Und um ehrlich zu sein ist mir die Schule schon wichtig, ich möchte mir nicht die Zukunft verbauen.

lg euer Lovro


----------



## Pagz (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Sehr schon 
Ich freue mich auf Freitag, jetzt sieht es ja endlich so aus, als ob er die nächste Zeit fertig werden könnte


----------



## Lower (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Moin Leutz,

hier Bilder, eine ausführliche Beschreibung liefere ich um 10 am Abend 

Ich war krank und im Krankenhaus weshalb das Update erst heute gekommen ist, morgen zeige ich euch das eingebaute Netzteil und die Wakü, die zusammengeschlossen sein wird 

lg Lovro


----------



## Own3r (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Die Bilder zeigen schonmal Gutes


----------



## zcei (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Man achte auf die Zeit 

Ist man ja so langsam schon gewohnt  Nicht persönlich nehmen Lovro


----------



## Lower (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

gibt ja nicht mehr viel zu tun 

Leider habe ich, wie man auf einem der Bilder sieht, meinen Pinremover beim letzten Pin kaputt gemacht, deshalb musste ich mit einer Alternative arbeiten, was wiederum auch wieder mal lustig war .

Jau ich wünsch euch noch was!

lg Lovro


----------



## Acid (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Lower schrieb:


> gibt ja nicht mehr viel zu tun
> 
> Leider habe ich, wie man auf einem der Bilder sieht, meinen Pinremover beim letzten Pin kaputt gemacht, deshalb musste ich mit einer Alternative arbeiten, was wiederum auch wieder mal lustig war .
> 
> ...




Ist dass die ausführliche Beschreibung?


----------



## zcei (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Acid schrieb:


> Ist dass die ausführliche Beschreibung?





Kann ich mir nicht so ganz vorstellen.


----------



## Lower (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Noch Win installieren und das Window, dann auf Ebay!

lg Lower


----------



## McZonk (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Dann ist der PC ja praktisch fertig - gibt es dazu denn auch Bilder?


----------



## Dommerle (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Dann aber flott. Denn jetzt ist die GraKa noch mehr veraltet durch die GTX 5xx...


----------



## -Masterchief- (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Sehr schön...
Ich bin gespannt auf neuen Bilder vom ganzen Rechner


----------



## Lower (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



McZonk schrieb:


> Dann ist der PC ja praktisch fertig - gibt es dazu denn auch Bilder?



Klar,

Bilder gebe ich morgen in der Früh, die Quali ist imho jetzt am Abend nicht so doll, kann aber gerne welche uploaden 

lg Lower


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

schaut ja schon ziemlich gut aus !
Hast du vllt mal ein Entwurf vom final window zur Hand ?


----------



## Own3r (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Dann warte ich mal auf die finalen Bilder


----------



## Black_PC (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Wo bleiben denn jetzt die Bilder.


----------



## Professor Frink (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Lovro, du kapierst es nicht oder ? Niemand zwingt dich diese deadlines zu machen, lass es doch einfach !!!


----------



## kero81 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Glaubt auch langsam keiner mehr...


----------



## -Masterchief- (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Leute beruhigt euch doch mal er ist wahrscheinlich gestern nicht mehr dazu gekommen weil er noch den Haufen Zeugs für die Session morgen packen musste.
Im Momment sollte er schon hier in Deutschland angekommen sein (wenn es  nicht zu Komplikationen auf der Autobahn gekommen ist).
Ich sehe ihn ja morgen und kann ihn mal darauf hinweisen 

LG


----------



## Professor Frink (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Wie ? d.h. die Bilder gibts nicht heute morgen sondern erst wenn er aus Deutschland wieder da ist ?
Also langsam fühl ich mich echt verar***t hier. Der Mod ist schon fast nen Jahr alt und immerwieder kommt sowas...
Ich finde das sehr enttäuschend !


----------



## zøtac (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Professor Frink schrieb:


> Wie ? d.h. die Bilder gibts nicht heute morgen sondern erst wenn er aus Deutschland wieder da ist ?
> Also langsam fühl ich mich echt verar***t hier. Der Mod ist schon fast nen Jahr alt und immerwieder kommt sowas...
> Ich finde das sehr enttäuschend !


Ganz ruhig Frink. 
Ich denk mal Lovro übernimmt/verplant sich immer. Gestern wusst ich schon das das mit den Bildern heute nicht gut gehen kann, weil er im LDK Thread geschrieben hast das er schon am Freitag nach Deutschland kommt. 

@Lower
Setzt doch nicht immer Termine die du nicht einhalten kannst, würde dir hier einige "böse" Poster hier erspaaren


----------



## Professor Frink (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



zøtac schrieb:


> Ganz ruhig Frink.


Die ersten 5male die ich ihm das gesagt hab war ich ruhig 
Aber das ganze verkommt immer mehr zur Farce


----------



## zøtac (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Professor Frink schrieb:


> Die ersten 5male die ich ihm das gesagt hab war ich ruhig
> Aber das ganze verkommt immer mehr zur Farce


Wer *immer* ruhig bleibt lebt länger 
Aber Lower sollte am besten gar keine großen Ankündigungen mehr machen, nicht böse gemeint, aber wies scheint hast du viel zu tun und wenn dus dann nicht schafft ists blöder wie wenns angekündigt ist...


----------



## Acid (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

So nun möchte ich mich auch mal dazu äußern. Ich finde hier wurde viel zu lange geschwiegen, bzw. um den heißen Brei geredet. Ich zumindest sage nun mal was ich denke.

Ich überlege mir doch wirklich vorher ob ich so ein Projekt abschließen kann? Ich finde es wirklich eine krass Unverschämtheit, es gibt Leute die haben ihm für das Projekt Bares Geld überwiesen, welches er in Hardware steckte die nun nichtmal mehr 50% von dem Preis wert ist, da wäre das Geld in einer direkten Spende wohl besser angelegt gewesen?

Ich finde hier sollte es sich als 1 um das Spital drehen wohin die spende wandern soll, und ein möglichst hoher Betrag erzielt werden. Warum verzichtet man dann nicht auf manche Dinge, die das Projekt noch monatelang in die Länge ziehen?

Wenn man dafür keine zeit hat, lasst man es?! Lovro du hast z.b. oft genug gesagt das dir das Benchen mehr Spaß macht als das modden und du dich deshalb auch eher in dem Bereich beschäftigst.... Mutige Entscheidung, bei dieser Verantwortung!

Meiner Meinung nach hat dir die Idee einfach gefallen mit teurer Hardware Rumbauen zu dürfen und das ganze für dich fast kostenlos, und du hattest ja jetzt auch fast 1 Jahr einen High End PC für Lau.... Die Hardware ist nun nicht mehr die aktuellste somit kann der Pc ja auch langsam mal verkauft werden.

Sry das ist meine Meinung, ich spreche nunmal aus was ich denke! Ich möchte hier auch keine Diskussion hervorrufen allerdings finde ich hätte die Moderation hier längst einschreiten müssen! Vielleicht liegt es an dem Alter das du mit der nötigen Verantwortung nicht umgehen konntest, ich weiß es nicht, jedenfalls war das ein Griff ins Klo!

Ich für meinen Teil bin hier raus, werde auch nicht weiter hier diskutieren.


----------



## Professor Frink (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Absolut meine Meinung !!
Die Moderation ist übrigends schon Dauergast hier im Thread, ich glaub er wurde schon 3mal geschlossen, es wurde Spam gelöscht, Lovro ermahnt. 

Lovro, ich finde es bedauerlich, dass du dir der Verantwortung die du trägst anscheinend nicht bewusst bist. Den Mod vor Weihnachten zu verkaufen hätte warscheinlich dochnoch etwas mehr Geld gebracht als danach, aber anstatt weiterzumachen nimmst du dir was anderes vor und fährst benchen. Ich glaube du bist einfach nicht reif für soein Projekt und hast dich hoffnungslos übernommen.  Wie schlimm es steht wird sich wohl erst zeigen wenn das Projekt irgendwann mal verkauft wird...


----------



## Lower (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hallo Leute,

es ist in der Tat keine gute Art ich weiß, ich habe mich einfach verplant, bin auf Grund der verfrühten Abreise (geplant heute 14:00/ geschehen heute 11:00) nicht mehr dazu gekommen Bilder zu machen. Natürlich sieht es nicht gut aus, wenn ich etwas verspreche und nicht einhalte.

Um nicht lange um den Brei zu reden, am Sonntag wird es am Abend ein Update geben, und das ist 100%ig. Ich fahre am Sonntag in der Früh los, werde also gegen 6 am Abend zu Hause sein. Heute ging es sich einfach wegen der Vorbereitungen der Benchsession nicht mehr.

Und @ Frink: Der Mod wird vor Weihnachten fertig und bis Weihnachten beim Käufer sein, ist so geplant und von der Umsetzung locker möglich 

Lg Lovro


----------



## zcei (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Von der umsetzung war auch August/September locker möglich


----------



## Lolm@n (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

es wär sogar mai / juni möglich gewesen 

und Lower (ich schrieb glaub ich noch nichts bin aber seit anfang dabei)  du lernst glaub auch nicht aus deinen Fehlern man kann auch schreiben ein update folgt in den nächsten tagen oder sowas 

Und alle die Bares gespendet haben tuen mir leid ich würde glaub bald mal das geld zurückverlangen das kann man seinen sponsoren echt nicht zumuten abr erlich gesagt hätte ich schon am anfang nicht gespendet denn einer so jungen person anzuvertrauen ich weiss wie es ist wenn man anderes einfach lieber macht und mal keine lust hat, aber wenn geld von anderen personen im spiel ist sollte man doch auch dann mal zusammenreissen und arbeiten und verar*** kann ich mich selber das das nur wegen der schule ist wenn man will hat das auch nebenbei zeit  ein wenig vorwärtsmachen. (Was aber auch bei Jolo (er heisst doch so vom A-C Shop) zutrifft auch wenn er als shopbesitzer professioneller rüber kommt.)

MfG


----------



## Hellboy09 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich hab das Projekt bist jetzt mal stillschweigen mitgelesen (so wie die meisten TBs halt ), aber hier muss man doch einfach sagen dass das echt ne frechheit gegenüber den Sponsoren ist. Du hast dich über OCZ beschwert weil sie nicht schnell genug aus !Amerika! liefern konnte, und dann kannst du nicht mal einen einfachen Casemod fertigstellen, für den du schon alle Teile fertig bei dir liegen hast. Aber neine, du musst ja stattdessen auf Benchsessions. 
Ich frag mich wann sich die Sponsoren mal bei ihm melden werden.


----------



## Lower (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ja ne is klar, alles wäre möglich gewesen, Hintergründe kennen sowieso nur die Wenigsten, weshalb es auch nur diese gibt die meine Situation verstehen.

Hinzu kommt, die Trennung meiner Eltern, Schulische Probleme und schlichtweg Zeitmangel, wodurch eine Fertigstellung im Juni/Juli/August/September gar nicht denkbar gewesen wäre.

Updates und die Fertigstellung des Projekts bin ich den Sponsoren schuldig, mache ich auch, daran solltet auch ihr nicht mehr zweifeln sollen, da es ja schon so weit gekommen ist. Dass ich dazu in der Lage bin müsst ihr nicht glauben, ich bin aber dieser Meinung, deshalb peile ich auch die Woche vor Weihnachten an...

Den Elan für das Projekt habe ich eher aus privaten Gründen, wegen der Trennung meiner Eltern, verloren. Diese Sache hat mich in ein Tief gestürzt, weshalb ich auch nicht mehr allzusehr im Forum aktiv war....

Bitte nun keine Diskussion mehr, denn solche Kommentare wie das von Hellboy (nichts gegen dich, aber um Ernst zu sein, möchte ich doch von dir sehen, ob du es besser könntest!) sind eigentlich nicht passend. Klar ich habe ein Update verschwitzt, dass aber auch nur weil ich packen musste. Der Fortschritt ist ja da und ich kann ihn euch am Sonntag in aller Ruhe zeigen...ob gleich solch Hektik notwendig war...

Gruß Lovro


----------



## Professor Frink (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Also jetzt reichts mir irgendwie. Klar du hattest unvorhersehbare Probleme und ich hab da natürlich verständnis für aber...


Lower schrieb:


> Updates und die Fertigstellung des Projekts bin ich den Sponsoren schuldig, mache ich auch, daran solltet auch ihr nicht mehr zweifeln sollen,
> 
> 
> Gruß Lovro



Wir bezweifeln nicht dass du es fertigstellen wirst, sondern WANN. Das ist ein entscheidender Faktor das der Wert nunmal täglich fällt.




Lower schrieb:


> Den Elan für das Projekt habe ich eher aus privaten Gründen, wegen der Trennung meiner Eltern, verloren. Diese Sache hat mich in ein Tief gestürzt, weshalb ich auch nicht mehr allzusehr im Forum aktiv war....
> 
> Gruß Lovro


Da kommt wieder die Verantwortung ins Spiel sowas auch durchzuziehen, auch wenn Widrigkeiten auftreten.



Lower schrieb:


> nichts gegen dich, aber um Ernst zu sein, möchte ich doch von dir sehen, ob du es besser könntest
> Gruß Lovro


Musst du nicht wollen, denn DU hast das Projekt gestartet und nicht er. Also musst du ihm beweisen dass du es kannst, nicht umgekehrt !
Das Recht zu kritisieren hat er allemal .



Lower schrieb:


> Klar ich habe *ein* Update verschwitzt, dass aber auch nur weil ich packen musste. Der Fortschritt ist ja da und ich kann ihn euch am Sonntag in aller Ruhe zeigen
> Gruß Lovro



Das Gefühlte fünfzigste...



Lower schrieb:


> ob gleich solch Hektik notwendig war...
> Gruß Lovro



Du merkst selber, dass das nach 11 Monaten Projektlaufzeit lächerlich klingt oder ?

Frink


----------



## zcei (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

*ein* update und *gleich* so hektisch reagieren ist ja mal nett ausgedrückt 

aber okay, mach das ding zu ende, dann sagen wir ja auch nichts mehr :>


----------



## McZonk (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Okay - ich denke es reicht und der TE weiß, dass er sein Handeln grundsätzlich überdenken muss.

Das würde ich nebenbei auch einigen aggressiven Stimmen hier anraten.

Bis ein weiteres *sinnvolles und ausreichend bebildertes Update* kommt (konkret bedeutet das keine weiteren, sinnlosen Ankündigen oder reine "Wortmeldungen", sondern ein Worklog was ein Tagebuch ausmacht), schließe ich den Thread. Der TE möge das Update bitte der Moderation zur Kontrolle vorlegen, bevor wir wieder den Thread öffnen.


----------



## McZonk (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Nur um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen: Der Moderation liegt bisher _kein_ Update vor, welches die Bedingungen aus dem letzten Jahr erfüllt - Daher bleibt der Thread bis auf Weiteres geschlossen.


----------



## Lower (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hallo Leute,

nach langer Zeit kann ich nun doch berichten, dass der Mod fertig ist! Die Bilder sind im Anhang, die Auktion findet hier statt: eBay Österreich: Green Spirit - Ein PC für den guten Zweck! (Artikel 200571791454 endet 11.02.11 16:48:41 MEZ)

Ich möchte daher einige Worte noch loswerden:
Ich will mich an dieser Stelle bei der gesamten Community entschuldigen, die ich durch nicht erbrachte Updates enttäuscht habe. Allerdings bin ich denen sehr dankbar, die trotz der großen Probleme (Schule, Scheidung meiner Eltern) an mich geglaubt haben. Weiters bin ich auch denen dankbar, die mich durch konstruktive Kritik dazu gebracht haben, den Mod fertig zu machen.

Auch möchte ich mich bei allen Sponsoren bedanken, die den Mod unterstützt haben (insbesondere meine Eltern, die letztendlich insgesamt fast 1500€ dafür investiert haben).

Hiermit bedanke ich mich an alle Leser des Tagebuchs für eure Geduld.

Ich wünsche euch allen einen schönen Abend und einen schönen Gruß aus Wien,

euer Lovro


----------



## >ExX< (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Sieht schön aus, kannst du den Innenraum auch fotografieren?


----------



## Lower (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Mach ich am WE gut? Habe noch großen Schulstress :S


----------



## >ExX< (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Jo, kannst du machen^^


----------



## kero81 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Sind da noch keine Slotblenden drin? Machst du noch welche rein oder bleibt das so?


----------



## Lower (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Habe ich beim Bild vergessen, sind mittlerweile eingebaut, der PC wird ja nicht unfertig verkauft 

€DIT: Die Soundkarte von der_yappi hat Probleme unter Win gemacht, deswegen wird der Onboardsound verwendet...schade


----------



## Own3r (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Das ist ja schön das der PC jetzt fertig ist! 

Mal sehen für wie viel € er weggeht


----------



## Lolm@n (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Cool das er fertig wurde jetzt bin ich still 

Trotzdem 2 Dinge
1. Ich weiss nicht wie Verkaufs fördernd der Link zum Forum hier ist da doch einiges an Kritik drin ist was nicht verkaufsfördernd ist.
2. Kein Stealth-Mod 

MfG


----------



## Lower (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Egal wie viel Kritik und Schlechtes da steht, ich möchte den Leuten nur zeigen, dass ich die Spendenaktion ernst meine und es nicht nur für den besseren Verkaufspreis hinschreibe! 

Zu Punkt #2: Es ging nicht, ich habe es zwar versucht (dafür ist auch ein Laufwerk optisch draufgegangen) aber die Meshs sind wegen der Farbe so dick geworden, dass es sich platzmäßig nicht ausgegangen ist! Leider, wäre sonst sehr elegant gewesen.

lg Lovro


----------



## kero81 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Lower schrieb:


> aber die Meshs sind wegen der Farbe so dick geworden, dass es sich platzmäßig nicht ausgegangen ist!



Öööhm Wie dick ist denn da Farbe drauf? Doch höchstens 1mm...


----------



## Gnome (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

1500€ von deinen Eltern? Und was is mit dem Geld was einige da noch dazugespendet haben und du noch bezahlt hast? Das Ding hat doch keinen Wert von 3000€ o.O? 

Naja egal. Schön, dass dein Mod endlich fertig ist. Bin gespannt, was der Rechner einbringt .


----------



## Lower (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Alleine CPU und Mobo haben fast 500€ gekostet :S

Ich hoffe, dass die Summe zumindest über 750€ liegen wird.

@ Kero: Ja dennoch zuviel für einen Stealthmod!


----------



## Celina'sPapa (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Lower schrieb:


> Auch möchte ich mich bei allen Sponsoren bedanken, die den Mod unterstützt haben (insbesondere meine Eltern, die letztendlich insgesamt fast *1500€* dafür investiert haben).






Lower schrieb:


> Alleine CPU und Mobo haben fast 500€ gekostet :S
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass die Summe zumindest über *750€* liegen wird.



Fällt dir was auf? 

Meiner Meinung nach wären die 1500€ als direkte Spende weitaus besser angelegt gewesen.


----------



## h_tobi (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

@CP, - signed - 
mehr ist nicht zu sagen.
ABO


----------



## UnnerveD (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Auge resümiere ich das Projekt - was anfangs sehr ambitioniert angefangen hat, hat letztendlich an Schwung verloren und somit enttäuscht.

Wie bereits erwähnt wurde steht der zu erwartende Verkaufserlös in keiner Relation zum Investitionsvolumen, was angesichts des eigentlichen Zweckes mehr als traurig ist. Desweiteren erscheint mir auch dein Engagement zum Verkauf nicht wirklich existent zu sein, denn seien wir mal ehrlich: keiner verkauft einen gemoddeten PC, ohne nicht wenigstens 1 Bild vom Innenraum hinzuzufügen.

Warum?

Nunja: keiner der Käufer weiß, wie gut oder schlecht du im Innenraum gearbeitet hast, ob es mittlerweile Lackabplatzer gibt, die Kabel sauber verlegt sind, Wasserflecken vorhanden sind, etc. -> schlechte (weil keine, bzw. nicht ausreichende) Werbung für den PC.

Mehr habe ich dem nicht hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Dommerle (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ein richtig toller Mod...





...wenn er denn früher fertig gewesen wäre.
So wirst du wohl nur die Hälfte der Kosten bekommen...

Trotzdem halte ich es für etwas überzogen hier das Abo so offensichtlich zu kündigen, denn das war ein Haufen Arbeit und es ist etwas sehr tolles dabei rausgekommen, wie ich finde.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ja nun ist er vlt fertig...

So gesehen naja. Er hätte früher fertig werden können ja. 
Es hätte besser laufen können ja. 
Es hätte günstiger sein können ja.

Aber was man auch sehen sollte sind die wiedrigen umstände die vlt nicht vorhersehbar waren. Von daher denke ich ist es Lower auch positiv anzurechnen das er die Sache so zu ende gebracht hat.

Daher würde ich sagen bleibt nur noch ab zu Warten was die ganze Aktion nun einbringt.
Schlieslich soll es ja auch eine Spende sein verbunden mit einen Hobby. Wenn nun etwas Geld bei der Aktion verlorengegangen ist naja seis drumm.Niemand hat Lower gesagt hey du machst so einen Mod. Das hat er für das St. Anna Kinderspital und für sich gemacht.

Da würde ich mich jetzt auch nicht dran stören wenn hier welche ihr Abo zurück nehmen die sowiso in jeden anderen TB rein schreiben wie Toll es doch ist, ungeachtet dessen wie es wirklich ist...


----------



## Lolm@n (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Niemand hat Lower gesagt hey du machst so einen Mod. Das hat er für das St. Anna Kinderspital und für sich gemacht.



Das sehe ich eher als Kritikpunkt denn wenn man sowas freiwillig macht dann muss man es auch durchziehen sonst lässt man das von anfang an, wenn man sich solch eine Verantwortung bindet.

Und deine Eltern haben 1500€ gezahlt 
Meine hätten mir den Kopf abgerissen wenn ich dann so langsam gewesen wäre und ihr geld halbiert hätte 

MfG


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hier geht ja was ab...hat doch alles sogut angefangen...hoffe das der Tower nun 500000€ einbringt.


----------



## Lower (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hi Leute,

ich möchte mich zu den unfreundlichen Kommentaren eher weniger äußern, aber ja.. Ich sehe es ja ein, dass ich Fehler begangen habe und ich zu langsam/faul war, um den Mod fertigzumachen.

Ich hoffe dennoch, dass die Auktion ein Erfolg sein wird. Derzeit sieht es doch gut aus 

Bilder des Innenraums stelle ich morgen rauf, und ich editiere sie in der Auktion 

lg Lower


----------



## 2funky4you (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

wo sind den nun die Bilder ???


----------



## Black_PC (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich bin froh, dass die Mod überhaupt fertig gestellt wurde, aber es ist schade, dass es sich dann so hingezogen hat. Aber ich denke, dass vorallem Lower, was dabei gelernt hat, zumindest hoffe ich das. Auch wenn der Rechner wohl viel weniger einbringt, als investiert wurde, ist die Spende besser als gar nichts und ich denke einfach nicht, dass die Personen, die dieser Mod was gespendet haben, einfach so das eig gleiche Geld einfach gespendet hätten.

Ich hoffe auch das er für mehr rausgeht, als er momentan steht, denn das ist eindeutig zu wenig, aber die Auktion läuft auch noch etwas.

Zur Mod selber kann ich eig nur sagen, dass der Rechner echt schön geworden ist.

Eine Bitte möchte ich noch an dich, Lower, bringen und zwar, lass es genaue Zeitpunkte zu nennen, denn du hast sie meistens nicht halten können und auch jetzt sieht es noch nicht so danach aus, aber noch ist ja Zeit.


----------



## kero81 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Manche Lernen es nie, manche noch später. Ich finds auch nich gut wie Locro uns immer versetzt. Hoff du machst das in deinem Privatleben mit deinen Freunden nicht auch so.

Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## Professor Frink (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Sehe ich auchso, Fotos vom Innenraum nehmen a) nur wenig zeit in anspruch und sind b) extrem wichtig um bei der Auktion nen guten Preis zu erzielen !!! Und die läuft ja nun schon ne Weile


----------



## zcei (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ist aber immerhin schon bei 401€, obwohl noch knappe 6 Tage Laufzeit sind!

Das find ich super! 

(Die Fotos vom Innenraum wollen wa trotzdem )


----------



## kero81 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

400 Eu ist schon was.  Ich hoffe auch das da einiges zusammen kommt.


----------



## Black_PC (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Da hat sich in den letzten Stunden das höchste Gebot echt stark gesteigert.


----------



## Own3r (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

 Das nenne ich mal eine Steigerung. Erst war es so um die 200€, jetzt 400€ 

Da wird aber bestimmt noch was gehen


----------



## kero81 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Lovro bietet bestimmt selbst mit und seine Eltern dürfen dann Blechen.  Nene, Spaß beiseite, hoffe das mal min. 1500 Eu zusammen kommen. Ich war mal so frei n bissl Werbung auf WKW zu machen und den EBay Link dort zu posten. Sowas könnten andere eigentlich auch mal machen.  Schön Werbung machen mit dem Mod, vielleicht wird darurch ja noch mehr geboten. Ist ja für nen guten Zweck.


----------



## Maverick306 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich habs auch mal bei Facebook gepostet. Je mehr werbung desto besser


----------



## Black_PC (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Also jetzt ist der Rechner schon bei 555€ und ich hoffe, dass es so weiter geht.
Denn dann dürften es ja schon mehr als die angepeilten 750€ werden.


----------



## Maverick306 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich würd sagen da der jetzt schon bei 555€ steht, darf ruhig auf mindestens 1000€ spekulieren. Eventuell sogar mehr, da ja dabei steht das es für den guten zweck ist.


----------



## Dommerle (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Wenn der Preis jetzt schon (noch 5 Tage Auktion und keinerlei Bilder vom Innenraum) bei 555€ ist, dann wird er wohl die 1000€ Grenze locker übertreten.
Das spannendste bei eBay ist eigentlich die letzte Stunde, denn in der geht der Preis am meisten hoch.


----------



## doodlez (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

mal ne Frage allgemein, wäre es nicht Sinnvoller sowas im deutschen Ebay zu verkaufen auch wenn der Verkäufer in Österreich is? vllt wärens hier mehr Interessenten


----------



## zøtac (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



doodlez schrieb:


> mal ne Frage allgemein, wäre es nicht Sinnvoller sowas im deutschen Ebay zu verkaufen auch wenn der Verkäufer in Österreich is? vllt wärens hier mehr Interessenten


Den PC findest auch über ebay.de 
Green Spirit - Ein PC für den guten Zweck! bei eBay.de: PC-Systeme (endet 11.02.11 16:48:41 MEZ)
Ich Post's auch mal bei Facebook


----------



## der_yappi (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Lower schrieb:


> Habe ich beim Bild vergessen, sind mittlerweile eingebaut, der PC wird ja nicht unfertig verkauft
> 
> €DIT: Die Soundkarte von der_yappi hat Probleme unter Win gemacht, deswegen wird der Onboardsound verwendet...schade



Schade Schade
Setz sie auch bei eBAy rein oder verkauf sie sonst gewinnbringend und nimm die Knete auch für dein "St. Anna Spital"-Projekt

Sonst komm ich nach Vienna und jag' dich durch die Stadt


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Maverick306 schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen da der jetzt schon bei 555€ steht, darf ruhig auf mindestens 1000€ spekulieren. Eventuell sogar mehr, da ja dabei steht das es für den guten zweck ist.



Ja ich muss sagen Nobody ist da nicht ganz so unschuldig....
Gestern ist er ja schon hoch gegangen. Ich hatte ein paar leuten den Link geschickt und von einen Weiß ich das der schon mehrmals geboten hat. Ich hab natürlich vergessen zu sagen das man das so nicht macht...... Und ich hab auch vergessen zu sagen das der Rechner etwas Oversized für ihn ist... 

Hach ja das alter ist schlimm wenn man ab und zu was vergisst


----------



## der_yappi (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich setz den eBay-Link auch mal bei WKW rein
Vlt gibts dort noch ein paar Interessierte Leute


----------



## Maverick306 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Ja ich muss sagen Nobody ist da nicht ganz so unschuldig....
> Gestern ist er ja schon hoch gegangen. Ich hatte ein paar leuten den Link geschickt und von einen Weiß ich das der schon mehrmals geboten hat. Ich hab natürlich vergessen zu sagen das man das so nicht macht...... Und ich hab auch vergessen zu sagen das der Rechner etwas Oversized für ihn ist...
> 
> Hach ja das alter ist schlimm wenn man ab und zu was vergisst



Das Kenn ich.... ich hab nem arbeitskollegen gesagt er soll mitbieten weil der nen neuen rechner sucht. Der wäre ja haargenau das was er braucht


----------



## Recovery (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hallo,
ohja du hasst es geschaft Lorvo ich finde es gut auch wenn du etwas lange gebraucht hast 
Ich habe das Angebott mal durch meine Email Adresse flattern lassen da ich genau weiss das Bekannte und Freunde evtl. einen neuen Pc brauchen


----------



## Lower (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hi Leute,

danke für die positive Werbung für das Projekt 

das hilft natürlich ungemein und ich finde das echt genial von der Communitiy,

ich fahre erstmal nach Hause mach die Bilder und stell sie hoch, gestern hatte ich einfach keine Zeit! 

Bis gleich!  

Bilderedit!!!

Könnt ihr mir sagen welches ich für die Auktion verwenden soll?


----------



## Professor Frink (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich würd für das erste stimmen, vllt könntest du es noch in Photoshop/Gimp freistellen oder entwas frontaler draufhalten ? Dann sieht man netsoviel Hintergrund.
Sieht aber aufjedenfall ml sehr gut aus 
Aber wieso ist der AGB schief ?


----------



## Lower (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Jop mach ich dann gleich noch,

öhm wo ist da der AGB schief?


----------



## Dommerle (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich würde ebenfalls das erste Bild nehmen.
Da hat man einfach den besten Überblick und sieht gleich was da eigentlich wie drin ist! 


EDIT: Der AGB vorne unten steht schief drin...


----------



## Recovery (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Das erste sieht gut aus könntes du ja noch ein bisschen Bearbeit wie ein bissel vom Hintergrund trennen und der AGB steht wirklich ein bisschen schief hast du garkeine Entkopplung für die Pumpe oder seh ich sie nicht?

Grüße


----------



## McZonk (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich kann da gegenwärtig nur ein Speicherriegel erkennen. Ist das so gewollt?

Nimm für die Auktion am besten Bilder, die möglichst viele Komponenten zeigen. Ansonsten kaufen die Leute ja ein bischen die Katze im Sack .


----------



## Dommerle (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



McZonk schrieb:


> Ich kann da gegenwärtig nur ein Speicherriegel erkennen.



Stimmt.
Da ist eindeutig nur ein RAM-Riegel zu sehen.
Ich habe gedacht du hast ein Dualchannel-Kit verbaut, aber da muss ich mich wohl getäuscht haben...


----------



## Malkav85 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Meine Pumpe steht auch schief und hat keine Entkopplung. Und die ist nicht laut oder rattert ^^ Ob der AGB jetzt auch schief steht schadet ja dem Kreislauf nicht  

Auf jeden Fall ist es letztendlich ein schöner Mod geworden.


----------



## Lower (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ups, da hab ich wohl den zweiten vergessen, mache dann ein neues Bild mit einem gerade stehenden AGB und 2 Ram Riegeln , hab wohl beim Umbauen vergessen den 2. reinzugeben 

lg Lovro


----------



## Infin1ty (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Schön dass der Rechner fertig geworden ist, und überhaupt finde ich die Aktion toll !

Was ich aber unter aller Sau finde ist, dass du auf Kosten aller Spender
und des Kinderspitals den Rechner hinter alles gestellt hast !

Klar, es ist absolut furchtbar wenn deine Eltern sich trennen (mein Beileid)
und den Schulstress kenne ich auch. Aber das ist hier ist nicht ein x-beliebiger Mod, hier geht/ging es um viel Geld, es ist nicht im Interesse der Spender und des Spitals, wenn der Rechner nur die Hälfte des Investierten bringt. Ich weiß nicht was bei dir los ist, aber deinen Kommentaren nach nimmst du das ganze hier auf die leichte Schulter ! 

Nur mal meine Meinung...


----------



## AeroX (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Echt schicken geworden, besonders mit dem Grün. Fällt schön auf! 

mfg


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man erstmal den erlös abwarten , kalr sit es nicht 1A gelaufen , aber immerhin besser als nicht zu tun für arme Menschen oder ???
Soll Lovro etwa seine komplette Zukunft versauen da er statt zu lernen moddet und so seine spätere Existenz verbaut ? 

MFG


----------



## reisball (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Der kleine Jayson schrieb:


> Soll Lovro etwa seine komplette Zukunft versauen da er statt zu lernen moddet und so seine spätere Existenz verbaut ?
> 
> MFG



Wenn man so ein Projekt startet, muss man sich der Arbeit bewusst sein, die es mit sich bringt und 
wenn man keine Zeit hat, dann sollte man es lassen.


----------



## zcei (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich war ja natürlich auch nicht so begeistert, dass es so lange gedauert hat, aber der PC scheint recht begehrt zu sein, der ist jetzt schon bei 555€ und hat noch ne lange Laufzeit und am Ende gehts ja eig erst richtig rund.

Also die letzten Tage auch noch abwarten und Tee trinken, sind wir hier doch eh schon alle gewohnt!


----------



## kero81 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Oh Mann Lovro, es wird langsam echt Lachhaft... Hast immer noch keine Slotblenden eingebaut, hast den zweiten Ram "vergessen"... Ist dir das nicht irgendwie ein bissl peinlich???


----------



## Recovery (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Mal schauen wie die neuen Bilder werden.


> Reiseball:
> Wenn man so ein Projekt startet, muss man sich der Arbeit bewusst sein, die es mit sich bringt und
> wenn man keine Zeit hat, dann sollte man es lassen.


Tut mir leid aber da muss man zustimmen!


----------



## Gnome (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Man hätte die 2000 Euro ja auch so spenden können, ohne Spendenmod. Da hätten die Kinder 2000 Euro gehabt. So haben sie am Ende wenns hoch kommt 700 Euro. Is für mich eher ein Rechner, der verschenkt wird. Ist zwar ne gute Aktion von Lovro, aber im Prinzip nur Zeitverschwendung gewesen, was zu viel Geld geschluckt hat - Unnötiges Geld...


----------



## Gamer_95 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Gnome schrieb:


> Man hätte die 2000 Euro ja auch so spenden können, ohne Spendenmod. Da hätten die Kinder 2000 Euro gehabt. So haben sie am Ende wenns hoch kommt 700 Euro. Is für mich eher ein Rechner, der verschenkt wird. Ist zwar ne gute Aktion von Lovro, aber im Prinzip nur Zeitverschwendung gewesen, was zu viel Geld geschluckt hat - Unnötiges Geld...



Das Prolbem ist, dass sich allerdings kaum jemand aus diesen Forum daran beteiligen würde, wenn das geld einfach nur gespandet wird.
So würde man vermutlich niemals auf 2000€ kommen.
Bei einem Mod ist das Feedbak im Forum viel höher.


----------



## reisball (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Da es hier immer noch um den guten Zweck geht, würde ich es gut finden, wenn einer der Kontakt zu den Mods hat, 
mal jemanden anschreiben würde um das Ganze auf die Main zu bringen.


----------



## Intelfan (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Mal ganz ehrlich: Euer ganzes Genörgel bringt jetzt auch nichts mehr.

Klar, das es so lange gedauert hat ist SCH****. Aber es ist fertig geworden und nun nicht mehr zu ändern.

Was bringt dieses andauernde Rumgenörgel? Ich kann es nicht verstehen.. 

Lower hat sich mühe gegeben und sich vllt. übernommen. Aber dadurch, das ihr ihn hier und jetzt so fertig macht bringt im nachhinein auch nichts.


----------



## Celina'sPapa (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Vielleicht hält es ihn aber zukünftig davon ab nochmal soviel Geld zu vernichten, dass, da es ja für einen guten Zweck ist, 
als Spende besser angelegt gewesen wäre, als es als Mittel zur Profilierung hier im Forum zu benutzen.


----------



## plichi (6. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht so sehen:
Er hat das geld seiner eltern verbraten durch zu langsames arbeiten und benchen etc..
Das was jetzt rauskommt bezieht sich nur auf das was sponsoren dazubeigesteuert haben..

Davon haben zwar die kinder im kh nichts, aber vielleicht fühlst sich besser an^^


----------



## Pagz (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ihr solltet das ganze wircklich etwas positiver sehen!
Ich finde der Mod ist wircklch schön geworden, und da er jetzt schon bei ca. 550@ steht, geht der auf jeden Fall für über 1000€ raus. Wenn er diesen Mod gar nicht gemacht hätte, dann hätte das Kinderspital gar nichts bekommen, weil sich niemand dafür interessiert hätte!
Also von mir gibts auf jeden Fall einen  für diesen Mod!


----------



## zcei (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Genauso sehe ich das auch.

Die Spendengelder setzen sich ja aus Privatpersonen und Firmen zusammen, die sonst wahrscheinlich garnichts gespendet hätten. Somit ist jeder Euro hier ein Gewinn, auch wenn es vom Kaufpreis her ein Verlust ist.


----------



## Lolm@n (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



zcei schrieb:


> Genauso sehe ich das auch.
> 
> Die Spendengelder setzen sich ja aus Privatpersonen und Firmen zusammen, die sonst wahrscheinlich garnichts gespendet hätten. Somit ist jeder Euro hier ein Gewinn, auch wenn es vom Kaufpreis her ein Verlust ist.



Aber du must auch sagen das bei optimaleren Verlauf das Spital noch mehr gesehen hätte!

MfG


----------



## zcei (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Und hätte er drei PC's gebaut und sie mit teurer Hardware ausgestattet hätte das Spital vll auch mehr bekommen.

Klar hat die von ihm verschwendete Zeit Geld vernichtet, aber trotzdem ist jeder Cent ein Gewinn.


----------



## >ExX< (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Jop.
Aussehen tut der Mod richtig gut


----------



## Recovery (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich wünsch dir Glück das der Mod für mind. 1000€+ weggeht


----------



## Cleriker (7. Februar 2011)

Ja, wünsch ich dir auch. Finde die Optik sehr gelungen


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Recovery schrieb:


> Ich wünsch dir Glück das der Mod für mind. 1000€+ weggeht



Denke ich nicht, bei Ebay wird zum einen nur an die Gewinnmaximierung oder zur Beschaffung möglichst VIEL für wenig Geld genutzt...daher denke ich wird das wohl nicht sooo prall werden.


----------



## Maverick306 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Das "Wieviel gewinn wirds werden" Diskutieren bringt doch eigentlich eh garnichts. Es steht derzeit bei 555€, es sind noch gerundete 4 tage.

Es wird definitiv noch hochgehen. Spätestens 2 Stunden vor auktionsende beginnt eh das schachern und preishochtreiben. Also Abwarten. Nutzt die Zeit lieber um Werbung dafür zu machen wie einige es bereits bei WKW oder Facebook gemacht haben. Damit tut ihr dieser Aktion auch noch etwas gutes


----------



## Recovery (7. Februar 2011)

Habe ja auch schon Werbung gemacht


----------



## Dommerle (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Aber der Preis ging nicht mehr hoch. Immernoch 555€.
Eine Bild vom Innenraum ist - was will man denn Anderes erwarten - noch nicht drin.
Ich würde jetzt langsam mal ein Bild hochladen, denn die Auktion geht langsam aber sicher auf die Zielgerade und wer kauft denn schon die "Katze im Sack" und das für den Preis?!


----------



## reisball (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Dommerle schrieb:


> Eine Bild vom Innenraum ist - was will man denn Anderes erwarten - noch nicht drin.
> Ich würde jetzt langsam mal ein Bild hochladen, denn die Auktion geht langsam aber sicher auf die Zielgerade und wer kauft denn schon die "Katze im Sack" und das für den Preis?!



Wenn wundert sowas denn noch?

Bilder vom Innenraum gabs gestern schon und die in Ebay zu aktualisieren dauert 5min.

Dazu kann man wirklich nichts mehr sagen.


----------



## McZonk (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Mal als kleiner Tipp an dich, Lovro - auch wenn ich die finale Fertigstellung jetzt gut heißen muss, aber:

Einfach etwas weniger am Marktplatz aufhalten und Hardware kaufen bzw. im HWBot-Thread aufhalten. Teil dir die Zeit doch mal etwas besser ein, denn solche schulischen Probleme kannst du in meinen Augen nicht haben, wenn du stundenlang den MP besurfst und hier im Forum derart viel online bist.

Wiedermal warten wir auf ein angekündigte Bild, welches für die Auktion ebenfalls äußerst wichtig ist. Ich als Mensch fühle mich langsam echt betrogen, wenn es trotz der bisher ergriffenen Maßnahmen und zahlreichen PNs, die wir (die Moderation) mit dir gewechselt haben, gerade so weitergeht. Ankündigungen und nichts dahinter - du bist doch jetzt so weit... Bring es doch bitte noch mit etwas Lust zum Projekt positiv zu Ende.


----------



## Gnome (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Das Prolbem ist, dass sich allerdings kaum jemand aus diesen Forum daran beteiligen würde, wenn das geld einfach nur gespandet wird.
> So würde man vermutlich niemals auf 2000€ kommen.
> Bei einem Mod ist das Feedbak im Forum viel höher.



Wieso? Seine Eltern haben doch 1500 Euro dazugegeben! Und aus seiner Tasche wird er wohl ja auch noch 500 dazugezahlt haben. Was is dann mit dem Geld, was von den Usern hier gespendet wurde? Wo ist das Geld hin?

Ich bezweifle hier teilweise einiges, aber ich möcht mich da nicht weiter dran auslassen...sry...


----------



## Dark-Blood (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Also die Zeitverzögerungen sind nicht in Ordnung, ABER 
rein Wirtschaftlich gesehn ist die Werbung für das Krankenhaus Gold wert -> Vergleicht mal was große Firmen für Werbung bezahlen, oder denkt an das Sponsoring wie viele Gelder hier nur für n bischen Werbung fließt.


----------



## Recovery (7. Februar 2011)

Meine Eltern hätten mir längst den arschversolt hätte ich das Geld so in den Sandgesetzt und als Sponsor würde ich mich verarscht fühlen
...


----------



## UnnerveD (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich habe ja eine ganz eigene Theorie zu dem ganzen Mod, was die eigentlichen Beweggründe und das zu erreichende Ziel anbelangt -> ich gehe stark davon aus, dass die Krise im Elternhaus nicht sooo überraschend kam, wie es hier geschildert wurde. Vielmehr glaube ich, dass das Projekt zum einen ins Leben gerufen wurde, um Aufmerksamkeit zu erlangen, die der TE von seinen Eltern nicht mehr bekommen hat und zum anderen, um aus der Trennung Profit zu schlagen (1500€ sind eine gute Investition, um den Sohnemann zu überzeugen, wer der "nettere" Erziehungsberechtigte ist)...

Wie auch immer - die Tatsache, dass wir seit Dezember! die gleichen Bildern vom Äußeren zu sehen bekommen, wir 3 unfertige Bilder aus dem Innenraum gezeigt bekommen, in denen Slotblenden und Arbeitsspeicher fehlen und die Tatsache, dass das Engagement mit zunehmender Zeit rapide abgenommen haben, sind a) eine echte Frechheit und b) bestätigen meine Vermutung bzgl. des (gescheiterten) Versuchs Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen.

Unverständlich finde ich es auch, dass sich nicht die Mühe gemacht wird, das Projekt richtig bei ebay zu "vermarkten" - schlimm genug, dass nicht ausreichend Bilder vorhanden sind, auch die Informationen zum PC sind recht spartanisch gehalten -> Viel Blabla drum herum, aber was der Kunde in welchem Gegenwert bekommt ist nirgends erwähnt (meine Versuche haben gezeigt, dass die Leute auf der Plattform mehr bezahlen, wenn ein Gegenwert angegeben ist, als wenn man nur die Artikel selbst auflistet).

Warum? Ganz einfach - auf Ebay tümmeln sich lauter "Normalos", die keine Idee von den Preisen haben (außer denen, die Ihnen bei M-M und Planet S. suggeriert werden).

Das was mich am meisten aufregt ist eigentlich, dass man den TE so oft auf diese Fauxpas hingewiesen hat, aber den volmundigen Versprechungen keine Taten gefolgt sind.

In meinen Augen ist das eine Schande für uns Casemodder, die ihr ganzes Herzblut in ihre Projekte stecken...


----------



## zcei (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Whowhowhooo... Jetzt das Elternhaus mit reinzuziehen geht mMn zu weit!
Viele Trennungen kommen aus Kindesseite überraschend, denn die Eltern zeigen es den Kindern nie! Also die Unterstellung find ich heftig!
Zum Anderen hat Lovro persönlich überhaupt keinen (!) Profit daraus geschlagen, die angemerkten 1500€ gingen doch in den PC, der jetzt versteigert wird und das Geld fließt auch nicht an ihn.
Und die Eltern zu kritisieren, dass sie ihm nicht genügend aufmerksamkeit geben  ich glaub es hackt... Trennungen haben selten was damit zu tun, dass die Kinder zu wenig aufmerksamkeit bekommen...

Kritik in allen Ehren, aber DAS geht mir jetzt zu weit.

Bei den anderen Absätzen stimm ich dir soweit zu


----------



## plichi (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



McZonk schrieb:


> Einfach etwas weniger am Marktplatz aufhalten und Hardware kaufen bzw. im HWBot-Thread aufhalten. Teil dir die Zeit doch mal etwas besser ein, denn solche schulischen Probleme kannst du in meinen Augen nicht haben, wenn du stundenlang den MP besurfst und hier im Forum derart viel online bist.



autsch...


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



McZonk schrieb:


> Mal als kleiner Tipp an dich, Lovro - auch wenn ich die finale Fertigstellung jetzt gut heißen muss, aber:
> 
> Einfach etwas weniger am Marktplatz aufhalten und Hardware kaufen bzw. im HWBot-Thread aufhalten. Teil dir die Zeit doch mal etwas besser ein, denn solche schulischen Probleme kannst du in meinen Augen nicht haben, wenn du stundenlang den MP besurfst und hier im Forum derart viel online bist.
> 
> Wiedermal warten wir auf ein angekündigte Bild, welches für die Auktion ebenfalls äußerst wichtig ist. Ich als Mensch fühle mich langsam echt betrogen, wenn es trotz der bisher ergriffenen Maßnahmen und zahlreichen PNs, die wir (die Moderation) mit dir gewechselt haben, gerade so weitergeht. Ankündigungen und nichts dahinter - du bist doch jetzt so weit... Bring es doch bitte noch mit etwas Lust zum Projekt positiv zu Ende.



Meine Fresse wie du recht hast...ich denke aber auch das er dem ganzen Druck in seinem jungen Leben nicht mehr aushält, und jetzt erst recht kein Bock mehr hat...quasi froh ist wenn alles vorbei ist.


----------



## Intelfan (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



UnnerveD schrieb:


> Ich habe ja eine ganz eigene Theorie zu dem ganzen Mod, was die eigentlichen Beweggründe und das zu erreichende Ziel anbelangt -> ich gehe stark davon aus, dass die Krise im Elternhaus nicht sooo überraschend kam, wie es hier geschildert wurde. Vielmehr glaube ich, dass das Projekt zum einen ins Leben gerufen wurde, um Aufmerksamkeit zu erlangen, die der TE von seinen Eltern nicht mehr bekommen hat und zum anderen, um aus der Trennung Profit zu schlagen (1500€ sind eine gute Investition, um den Sohnemann zu überzeugen, wer der "nettere" Erziehungsberechtigte ist)...
> 
> Wie auch immer - die Tatsache, dass wir seit Dezember! die gleichen Bildern vom Äußeren zu sehen bekommen, wir 3 unfertige Bilder aus dem Innenraum gezeigt bekommen, in denen Slotblenden und Arbeitsspeicher fehlen und die Tatsache, dass das Engagement mit zunehmender Zeit rapide abgenommen haben, sind a) eine echte Frechheit und b) bestätigen meine Vermutung bzgl. des (gescheiterten) Versuchs Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen.
> 
> ...



Das geht aber definitiv zu weit, da muss ich zcei recht geben! Ich weiß ja nicht, ob du selber weißt wie hart so eine trennung der Eltern ist, aber ich gehe davon aus, das du es nicht weißt, weil sonst würdest du nicht so etwas behaupten! Das ist mit einer der schlimmsten Dinge, die einem in der Kindheit passieren können (Meistens jedenfalls und mal abgesehen von Misshandlung etc) Ich habe selber die schmerzhafte Erfahrung machen müssen..

In den anderen Dingen hast du recht, aber Lower jetzt fertig zu machen bringt nichts. Zumal hier sowieso (fast) jeder nur das gleiche Schreibt. ja es ist Schade, das es so geendet ist, aber was bringt es euch, immer weitestgehend das selbe zu schreiben?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Intelfan schrieb:


> Das geht aber definitiv zu weit, da muss ich zcei recht geben! Ich weiß ja nicht, ob du selber weißt wie hart so eine trennung der Eltern ist, aber ich gehe davon aus, das du es nicht weißt, weil sonst würdest du nicht so etwas behaupten! Das ist mit einer der schlimmsten Dinge, die einem in der Kindheit passieren können (Meistens jedenfalls und mal abgesehen von Misshandlung etc) Ich habe selber die schmerzhafte Erfahrung machen müssen..
> 
> In den anderen Dingen hast du recht, aber Lower jetzt fertig zu machen bringt nichts. Zumal hier sowieso (fast) jeder nur das gleiche Schreibt. ja es ist Schade, das es so geendet ist, aber was bringt es euch, immer weitestgehend das selbe zu schreiben?



Weil er auch Zeit und Geld hatte sein anderen Casemod den Haf zu machen...wo bleiben da denn seine Probleme???

ABER: Wir dürfen nicht vergessen wie alt der Junge erst ist...nicht das er sich noch aus lauter verzweiflung was antuht...der Druck ist für so einen kleinen jungen doch echt recht groß wie ich finde...dennoch ich sein handeln zu 0,0000% nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Resax (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

öahm was regt ihr euch eigetlich auf es passt doch jetzt und keiner von euch hat verluste gemacht und es wird so gar noch was gutes gemacht ....


----------



## reisball (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hier stand zur Diskussion, Bilder vom Innenraum in Ebay zu aktualisieren.



Lower schrieb:


> Bilderedit:
> 
> Könnt ihr mir sagen welches ich für die Auktion verwenden soll?





Professor Frink schrieb:


> Ich würd für das erste stimmen, vllt  könntest du es noch in Photoshop/Gimp freistellen oder entwas frontaler  draufhalten ? Dann sieht man netsoviel Hintergrund.
> Sieht aber aufjedenfall ml sehr gut aus





Lower schrieb:


> Jop mach ich dann gleich noch,



Das war am 06.02.2011, 16:09 !!!!!

Aus "Jop mach ich dann gleich noch" sind schon wieder 48h geworden, obwohl die Auktion schon im vollen Gange ist.

Ich hoffe jetzt ist endlich geklärt, warum sich Jeder hier aufregt.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Zudem passiert nicht viel bei der Auktion!?


----------



## Dommerle (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich bin ebenfalls der Meinung, dass das zu weit geht.
Zu allererst müssen alle, die Lovro kritisieren es besser machen. Außerdem finde ich es eine Unverschämtheit die Trennung seiner Eltern hier mit ins Spiel zu bringen, denn das hat rein gar nichts mit dem Mod zu tun.
Ja, es wurden Fehler gemacht, Termine nicht eingehalten, aber der Mod ist fertig geworden und sieht in meinen Augen richtig, richtig super aus!
Selbst was McZonk da geschrieben hat finde ich nicht wirklich fair. Es ist doch seine Sache, was er in seiner Freizeit tut. Ob er  sich nun im Marktplatz aufhält oder nebenbei einen anderen Mod macht.

Und am Schlimmsten finde ich die, die sich über das Projekt wie sonstwas aufregen, obwohl sie weder etwas gespendet haben, noch sonst irgendeinen Nachteil aus der ganzen Sache ziehen.

Meiner Meinung nach artet das hier alles aus und sollte mal von einem Moderator unter Kontrolle gebracht werden, denn das ist kein Zustand.

@$.Crackpipeboy.$:
[*Viel zu hart formuliert. Tut mir wirklich Leid, dass ich dich falsch verstanden habe!*]


----------



## Chaoswave (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Dommerle schrieb:


> Ich bin ebenfalls der Meinung, dass das zu weit geht.
> Zu allererst müssen alle, die Lovro kritisieren es besser machen.



du meinst Lower 

*duckundweg*


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich verlange das du die Anschuldigung sofort löschst...ich bin der einzige der geschrieben hat das er den Druck nicht aushält nicht das er sich was antuhen möchte was nicht selten bei sonem kleinen Junge wär also schäm du dich bitte, und entschuldige dich bei mir.


----------



## Dommerle (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Chaoswave schrieb:


> du meinst Lower
> 
> *duckundweg*



Lovro ist sein echter Name.
Das nur so nebenbei...


@$.Crackpipeboy.$:
[*Hier stand nur Müll, der mittlerweile aber geklärt ist.*]


----------



## wintobi (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Also ich wäre dafür das wir den Thread schließen und nicht weiter drauf rum hacken es gibt eh nichts mehr zu besprechen!!!


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Dommerle schrieb:


> Lovro ist sein echter Name.
> Das nur so nebenbei...
> 
> 
> ...



Hab mal einen Mod herbestellt...kann ja nicht sein was du gerade erzählst...was für Anschuldigungen verdammt??? Der Junge hatte Zeit für andere Sachen das ist FAKT!!! FAKT!!! und nochmals FAKT!!! Das wurde doch selber von einem Moderater hier bestätigt!!! Und ausserdem guck doch mal aufs Datum seines HAF Mods...da hatte er nachweislich Zeit also verlange ich das du diese Anschuldigung zurück nimmst!!! Und ich habe auch nicht ein Wort über sein Elternhaus etc abgelassen was meiner Meinung echt zu weit geht ALSO entschuldigung hätte ich jetzt gern!

Edit: Ich habe ihn auch nicht fertig gemacht aber er lernt doch nicht aus seinen Fehlern...und achso--->der Mod gefällt mir!


----------



## Dommerle (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass du etwas über sein Elternhaus gesagt hast.
Es tut mir wirklich leid, dass es zu diesem Missverständnis kam.
Auch tut es mir leid, dass ich so heftig geschrieben habe.

Bitte verzeih mir. 
Ich habe dich einfach nur falsch verstanden, denn das mit dem "Meine Fresse wie du Recht hast..." kam so arrogant und überheblich rüber.


Und nochmal für alle:
Ich nehme meine Anschuldigungen an $.Crackpipeboy.$ zurück und möchte mich hiermit ganz ehrlich bei ihm Entschuldigen.


----------



## Lolm@n (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Dommerle schrieb:


> Ich bin ebenfalls der Meinung, dass das zu weit geht.
> Zu allererst müssen alle, die Lovro kritisieren es besser machen. Außerdem finde ich es eine Unverschämtheit die Trennung seiner Eltern hier mit ins Spiel zu bringen, denn das hat rein gar nichts mit dem Mod zu tun.
> Ja, es wurden Fehler gemacht, Termine nicht eingehalten, aber der Mod ist fertig geworden und sieht in meinen Augen richtig, richtig super aus!
> Selbst was McZonk da geschrieben hat finde ich nicht wirklich fair. Es ist doch seine Sache, was er in seiner Freizeit tut. Ob er  sich nun im Marktplatz aufhält oder nebenbei einen anderen Mod macht.
> ...



Abschnit 1:
seh ich genau so 

Abschnitt 2:
Nein die anderen müssen das genau nicht beweisen denn ich will das gar nicht und nimand hat Lower dazu gezwungen!!

Absatz 3:
Solange er seine Termine einhaltet und bei einem Mod bei dem es ums Geld geht zügig voran arbeitet ist das wirklich seine Sache aber wenn er das nicht tut und soo wie es aussieht längeren Kontakt mit den Mod nicht das gefühl hat vorwärts zu machen geht es alle etwas an.

Absatz 4:
Ich war nahe dran mein EVGA P55 SLI zu spenden und bin froh das ich das nicht gemacht habe um das klar zu stellen zum Glück "verlor" ich die Auktion auch wenn nur um 1€ für das P55 Classified 200 sonst hätte ich es gemacht und darum ist das für mich zwar direkt nicht schlimm aber war nahe dran an der Stelle zu stehen (wobei ich irgendwann einfach das Board zurück verlangt hätte).

(Ich stütze mich auf die Aussage der Moderation und vertrau dem mal und aus eigener Erfahrung als ich ab und zu im Extreme Cooling Teil vorbei geschaut habe  )
Wenn man soviel fürs Benchen und so weiter investieren kann und im Forum sich herum Treiben sollte man einfach seine Zeit geschickt einteilen und ein Mod in dem fremdes Geld drin steckt so auf sich warten lässt.

Sorry ich sagte mal ich halte mich ab jetzt raus aber zu deinem Kommentar fiel mir nichts anderes ein vor allem mit der Unterstellung wir sollen nicht alle rumnörgeln da wir nicht involviert waren sollte man erst beurteilen wenn man die Hintergründe kennt!

MfG


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Dommerle schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass du etwas über sein Elternhaus gesagt hast.
> Es tut mir wirklich leid, dass es zu diesem Missverständnis kam.
> Auch tut es mir leid, dass ich so heftig geschrieben habe.
> 
> ...



Ja ist geklärt...gehört ja hier auch nicht hin...vor allem kann doch jeder hier seine Freie Meinung äußern...wie er will...nur solche äußerungen über Eltern, Scheidung etc sollten unterlassen werden.

So ich hoffe das der ganze Stress es im endeffekt wert ist, und er 5000€ bekommt weil ein reicher Schnösel die Aktion gut findet!


----------



## Dommerle (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Danke, dass du meine Entschuldigung annimmst.
Am Besten soll ein Mod alle meine Posts löschen, denn ich sehe ein, dass es absolut nicht richtig war, was ich über dich gesagt habe.

Zum 2. Absatz:
Das hoffe ich auch.


----------



## McZonk (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Kurzum: Hier gerät jetzt einiges aus dem Ruder.

Ich halte fest: Der TE war heute nachweislich mehrfach online und auch im HWLuxx aktiv am Markplatz unterwegs. Mangelnde Zeit kann nun keine Ausrede mehr sein. Daher nehme ich an, dass dem TE vielmehr nichts mehr an diesem Projekt liegt und bevor hier jetzt noch böse Beschimpfungen losgehen, schließe ich den Thread - *malwieder.*

Eventuell sollte sich auch mal der ein oder andere User Gedanken machen...

... wie viel _Freitzeit_ wir Moderatoren in dieses Projekt gesteckt haben - richtig, sieht man nicht viel von, aber wenn ich die seitenlangen Diskussionen und Besprechungen so anschaue, meine Gespräche am Telefon mit Kollegen zusammenzähle, wird mir bei dem finalen Ergebnis jetzt gelinde gesagt übel - und ich fahre eigentlich recht selten aus der Haut.
welche Teile/Werte die Community hier gespendet hat

Es sollte wohl gerade das Recht letzterer Gruppe sein, hier konstruktive Kritik zu äußern. Dass diese nun aber nicht fruchtet, haben wir wohl alle erkannt. 
*
Thread closed - mindestens solange, bis die Auktion beendet ist.*


----------



## Klutten (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

So liebe Leute. Der Thread ist nach der Auktion für ein finales Update des Threaderstellers wieder offen. 

*Bis dieses erfolgt ist, bitte ich von Kommentaren abzusehen!*


----------



## Mufflon (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Autsch das ist ja kein angemessener Preis
Tut mir sehr leid, naja besser als nichts und trotzdem Respekt und Dank für die ganze Arbeit


----------



## DasRegal (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Das mit dem Preis tut mir auch sehr Leid und ich finde die Idee auch super und gut umgesetzt. Doch auf den Punkt gebracht:
Hättest du gewartet bis alle Teile bei dir sind und dir dann eine Woche frei genommen hättest du den Mod innerhalb von 1,5 Monaten locker fertig haben können.
MFG DasRegal


----------



## Lower (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hallo Leute,

natürlich ist der Preis widererwartens relativ niedrig ausgefallen. Nachvollziehen kann ich es noch nicht, aber gut, ich muss mich damit abfinden.

Trotzdem möchte ich mich nochmal bei den Sponsoren bedanken, und an alle, die mich unterstützt haben! 

Es ist dennoch wichtig, die Sache nicht allzu negativ zu sehen, obwohl es natürlich enttäuschend ist, denn im Endeffekt bränge das Projekt zwar viel mehr, aber für die Kinder im St.Anna Kinderspital sind auch die 565€ nützlich. 

Ich wünsche den Lesern einen angenehmen Sonntag Abend und wünsche keine Diskussionen und Beleidigungen ( UnnerveD).

Lovro


----------



## Professor Frink (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Lower schrieb:


> Ich wünsche den Lesern einen angenehmen Sonntag Abend und wünsche keine Diskussionen
> Lovro


Sorry Lovro, so läuft das nicht, ich bin der Meinung dass jeder der am Projekt beteiligt war, seien es Sponsoren oder eifrige (nicht nur einmal) Poster, das Recht haben ihre abschließende Meinung zu diesem Projekt zu schreiben. Solange es auf einer gewissen Niveauebene bleibt bin ich der Meinung, dass du das wirst akzeptieren müssen.
ob die Moderation das anders sieht wird sich wohl bald herausstellen.


----------



## Lower (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hallo Jan,

es wurde meiner Meinung schon genug gesagt und immer wieder das gleiche wiederholt!

lg Lovro


----------



## kero81 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ach Lovro, ich weiß eigentlich garnicht wieso ich hier überhaupt noch schreibe. Du nimmst das alles auf die leichte Schulter habe ich den Eindruck. Klar 565 Eur haben und nicht ist ein Unterschied aber seien wir mal ehrlich, dein Projekt ging ordentlich in die Hose. Ich hoffe du ziehst daraus eine Lehre. Was ich jedoch nicht glaube da du von dir so sehr überzeugt bist und dir nie Fehler eingestehen würdest. So kommts mir jedenfalls durch deine Posts in letzter Zeit vor...


----------



## Dommerle (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Also ich finde den Preis ebenfalls enttäuschend... 
Aber man muss ganz klar sagen, dass Lovro nichts dafür kann. Es liegt einzig und allein an den Interessenten, dass nicht mehr geboten wurde.
Außerdem kann man jetzt sowieso nichts mehr an der Sache ändern.

Das Einzige, was mich jetzt noch stört ist dieser Satz:



Lower schrieb:


> Ich wünsche den Lesern einen angenehmen Sonntag Abend und wünsche keine Diskussionen und Beleidigungen ( UnnerveD).



Mit den Beleidigungen stimme ich dir zu, aber du musst uns Raum für Diskussionen lassen, da meiner Meinung nach jeder das Recht hat zu sagen, was er denkt (in höflicher Art und Weise versteht sich).


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Naja, er hätte ein zwei bekannte bescheid geben können die mitbieten...wäre ausserdem die beschreibung etc im Ebay besser ausgefallen...hätte es wesentlich mehr gegeben...

Er hat ihn einfach lieblos dort reingestellt um ihn schnell loszuwerden ohne Mühe oder sonstwas...damit Gras über die Sache wächst, so sehe ich das zumindestens.

Schade.


----------



## Professor Frink (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Naja, er hätte ein zwei bekannte bescheid geben können die mitbieten...wäre ausserdem die beschreibung etc im Ebay besser ausgefallen...hätte es wesentlich mehr gegeben...
> 
> Schade.


Ah, pass mal mit sowas auf, das verstößt gegen die Ebay AUktionsregeln, ansonsten stimme ich die weitestgehend zu.


----------



## Malkav85 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Lower schrieb:


> es wurde meiner Meinung schon genug gesagt und immer wieder das gleiche wiederholt!


Du scheinst aber anscheinend die negativen Meinung zu ignorieren. Denn zeitlich gesehen, wäre so ein Mod in einem bis zwei Monaten fertig zu stellen gewesen.



Dommerle schrieb:


> Aber man muss ganz klar sagen, dass Lovro nichts dafür kann. Es liegt einzig und allein an den Interessenten, dass nicht mehr geboten wurde.


Er kann nichts dafür?


mangelnde Updates
fehlende Prioritäten
Kasperletheater bei uns Mods
Hinhalten der Comm
schlechte Umsetzung
Das sind für mich schon einige Gründe, weshalb da nichts, aber auch rein gar nichts funktionierte. Kero bringt es weitesgehend auf den Punkt: halbherziges Projekt und keine Bekümmerung wegen dem Preisverfall. Für 600 Euro, hätte jder die Teile für das Doppelte wieder bei ebay verkaufen können, das kannst du mir glauben. 

Und ich als Mod werde mich hier nicht neutral verhalten "nur" weil ich Mod bin. Als User und Mitbetrachter habe ich ebenso eine freie Meinungsäußerung; das wollt ich nur mal nebenbei erwähnen


----------



## kero81 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

War doch so dass hier jemand ausm Forum puxhen wollte und er hat ihn dann letztendlich ersteigert.


----------



## Professor Frink (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Was ? Jemand ausm Forum hat ihn ersteigert ? Kann sich derjenige mal melden ?Das wär ja noch ne zusätzliche Ironie dass der Mod letzendlich keine Spende ans St.Anna war sondern eig eine an den Käufer der einen Hammerdeal gemacht hat wenn der Teile jetzt verkauft.
Komplettes versagen des Projekts, anders kann man das nichtmehr nennen.


----------



## Gnome (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Was hat jetzt derjenige hier im Forum damit zu tun? Letztendlich könnt ihr euch bei demjenigen bedanken, der ihn ersteigert hat, denn SEIN Geld wandert zum Kinderspital! Lasst mal schön denjenigen raus, der ihn ersteigert hat! Ohne ihn gäbe es gar kein Geld an das Kinderspital!

Und ja, ich weiß, wer den Rechner ersteigert hat. Ich sage es aber nicht, da es hier absolut keinen zu interessieren hat, wer ihn ersteigert hat.

Es ist einzig und allein Lovro's Schuld, dass es so endete. Das Projekt dauerte zu lange, mangelnde Updates, mangelnde Interessenten, zudem wussten viele nichtmal von dem Angebot in Ebay, nur irgendwo vielleicht 10 Interessenten, die sich mit PC Hardware noch nie auseinander gesetzt haben, bzw. nur 10% vielleicht und der Rest hat einfach mal, weil ihnen der Rechner gefallen hat, da mitgeboten. Solche Aktionen gehören immer der Öffentlichkeit präsentiert. Ein Mainpageeintrag hätte hier definitiv das doppelte aus dem Mod herausgeholt. Fehlende Planung, mangelndes Interesse für den Mod (zum Schluss hin) und zu viel "gespenderei" von Lovro's Eltern brachte den Mod ins Verderben. Besser wären wie gesagt 2000 Euro an das Kinderspital von Lovro's Eltern gewesen, anstatt jetzt mit 570 euro, die an das Kinderspital gehen. Dem Käufer können wir nur danken, dass er den Mod ersteigert hat, sonst wäre eventuell weniger herausgekommen.


----------



## kero81 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ohne ihn hätte es jemand anderen gegeben. Aber ich fands schon extrem lustig. Er hatte sich in Joloj Thread geoutet, aber der Post wurde scheinbar gelöscht. Finde ihn zumindest in dem Thread nichtmehr...


----------



## UnnerveD (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich werde - auch wenn einige meinen Kommentar als ungerechtfertigt empfinden (was ich durchaus nachvollziehen kann) - nicht davon ablassen, schleißlich ist das mein Eindruck, den ich über die Dauer des Projektes gewonnen habe, schon alleine aufgrund des mangelnden Engagements und der Haltung gegenüber Moderation und Lesern.

Ich bitte euch daher meine Meinung und meinen Eindruck zu akzeptieren (teilen muss man den schließlich nicht) - Danke!

Was mich eigentlich ärgert ist die Tatsache, dass anfangs gut gemeinte Ratschläge einfach übergangen wurden, was letztendlich zum desaströsen Ausgang der Auktion beigetragen hat. Addiert man die Hardwarekosten und die der Wasserkühlung auf und zieht einen (ziemlich großzügigen) Wertverfall von 30% ab, hätte der Mod noch locker 1000-1200€ bringen müssen.

Desweiteren regt es mich auf, dass der TE den Wertverfall so einfach "hinnimmt" und sich hier im Forum einen Gulftown kauft(bzw. eintauscht) - ich an seiner Stelle hätte schon allein aus der Verantwortung heraus, die ich mit Beginn des Projektes übernommen habe, einen entsprechenden Wertausgleich zur Auktion geleistet, um wenigstens noch ein bisschen mein Gesicht zu wahren.

Dass Projekte ins Stocken geraten kann sicherlich passieren und ist bei privaten Mods auch nicht weiter tragisch, aber wenn es um so ein "großes" Ding geht, muss man einfach mal Zeit finden und weniger benchen, schlafen und andere Freizeitaktivitäten zurückfahren.


----------



## Speedguru (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

schon sehr schade, dass es nur so wenig eingebracht hat, aber mehr will ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht mehr sagen, hier ist anscheinend sehr viel schief gelaufen, schade

Grüße Speed


----------



## Acid (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich wollte hier eigentlich nichts mehr dazu sagen.... Naja ein letztes mal melde ich mich noch zu Wort 

Es ist einfach nur Erbärmlich was er gemacht hat, allein die Geldspenden  der User waren ja fast so hoch wie dieser *lächerliche* Betrag!

*Ich sage nach wie vor er ist einfach viel zu Unreif für so ein Projekt gewesen was nicht zuletzt an seinem Alter liegt! *
Allein schon eine Trennung der Eltern Publik zu machen halte ich für  etwas Armselig. Er gibt an es sei einer der Gründe warum es so schlecht  gelaufen ist, Gleichzeitig ist er im Benchbereich voll aktiv. Sagte  selbst z.b. ``Mir macht das Benchen und Ocen aktuell einfach viel mehr Spaß als das modden.`` Mit dieser Einstellung Kranken Kindern helfen zu  wollen belegt meine Einstellung zu *Unreif*

Wird er jetzt eigl. wieder gebannt bzw. Gesperrt?


----------



## Cleriker (14. Februar 2011)

Gesperrt... hat er denn gegen die Forenregeln verstoßen?


----------



## Acid (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Jo wurde doch schon 1000x gesperrt.... und meines Wissens war bzw. ist er nur für das Update wieder Freigeschalten worden.


----------



## Cleriker (14. Februar 2011)

Aha... wusste ich nicht. Dachte, nur der Thread wäre gesperrt gewesen.


----------



## Lolm@n (14. Februar 2011)

War Lowers Account auch gesperrt?

das Finale Update das kommen sollte kam natürlich wieder einmal nicht

Und die Einzelteile haben ja locker 700€ wert 

MfG

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## Dommerle (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Lolm@n schrieb:


> Und die Einzelteile haben ja locker 700€ wert



700€?!
Viel mehr:
i7 860: 250€
EVGA P55 LE: 140€
OCZ 4GB DDR3 1866MHz: 70€
Powercolor HD 5870: 200€ (da Preis momentan stark fallend)
Cooler Master 690 II Lite PCGH: 80€
OCZ Z-Series 850 Watt: 160€
OCZ Onyx 32GB SSD: 60€
=> 960€
Dazu kommt dann noch die ganze WaKü und die anderen "Kleinteile" mit einem Wert von locker 250€.

Somit wären wir bei über 1.200€ reinem Materialwert.


Naja, trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, dass es nun vorbei ist und man sowieso nichts mehr ändern kann.
Und jeder hat das Recht seine Meinung zu äußern, aber ich finde es ist ein schlechter Ort um zu diskutieren, was Lovro falsch gemacht hat.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Wo soll man denn sonst darüber sprechen--->.


----------



## Dommerle (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Wo soll man denn sonst darüber sprechen.



Nirgends, weil es da nichts mehr drüber zu sprechen gibt. 
Es ist doch schon alles mehrfach gesagt worden und diskutieren hilft jetzt auch nichts mehr.


----------



## Lolm@n (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Dommerle schrieb:


> 700€?!
> Viel mehr:
> i7 860: 250€
> EVGA P55 LE: 140€
> ...



Das ist einwenig hoch angesetzt ich hab mein i7 860 für 130-140€ gekauft
und mein EVGA P55 SLI ging für ca. 120€ weg also ist das LE noch weniger wert
Die Graka ist auch eindeutig zu hoch und der Ram auch das NT ebenfalls es ist halt alles gebraucht das darf man nicht vergessen.
ABER das Case sollte locker 100€ wert.

Zudem finde ich ehh das in dem Mod das Geld falsch angelegt worden ist. Bei e-Bay kriegt man nicht mehr wenn man ein Martma Window hat anstatt das standart CM Seitenteil mit Window.

MfG


----------



## SaKuL (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich wäre dafür, dass dieses Tagebuch für immer geschlossen wird und somit (zwangsweise) Ruhe herrscht.
Ich denke das wäre der beste Weg, denn alles was zu sagen war wurde gesagt und alles immer und immer wieder aufzurollen halte ich nicht für sinnvoll.

Vllt. könnten die Mods mal drüber diskutieren.


----------



## Acid (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Die Moderation hat den Thread nur für ein Finales Update aufgemacht. Daran hat der kleene Bub aber auch kein Interesse, somit wirds bald für immer Geschlossen werden!!


----------



## Recovery (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Schade das es nur für so wenig Kohle weg ging! 
Wenn man "fast" alles in den ****** gesteckt bekommt wird man nie Erwachsen!


----------



## Celt!c (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Tja so ist das Leben,die Menschen sind halt zu naiv. Und was sagt das einem? Aus Erfahrung lernt man.

Man sollte es echt nur Leuten zumuten,die das Ding auch durchziehn.


----------



## Cleriker (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Er hat es sich je selbst zugemutet und auch gut angefange, aber dann...
Wenn er das bei ner Frau macht, schläft der danach wieder allein


----------



## SVR (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Mit sowenig Ehrgeiz bekommt man erst gar keine Frau. 

Schade drum, dass ein anfangs recht genialer Mod, so den Bach runter ging.
Schade um das viele Geld, schade um die Hardware und vorallem schade um die Kinder.


----------



## Intelfan (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Da das ganze hier ziemlich beleidigende Dimensionen annimt wäre ich dafür das der Thread wieder heschlossen wird. Hier ist sowieso immer das slebe rumgeflame zu lesen.
Klar: es ist doof gelaufen. Lower hat Fehler gemacht. Aber das gibt hier keinem das Recht die ganze Zeit auf ihm rum zu hacken. ich denke er hat seine Lektion gelernt und so langsam sollte es auch mal gut sein! Dadurch das hier sowieso immer das selbe geschrieben wird ändert sich auch nichts mehr!


----------



## plichi (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

*[ironiemodus]*ach wieso denn..gibt doch immer neue spanneden wendungen*[/ironiemodus]*

ne ma im ernst..wäre doch mal interessant wielange man sich über einen FAKT auslassen kann, der NICHT MEHR ZU ÄNDERN ist und KEINE neuen Erkentnisse bringt..

Vielleicht wirds ja der längste Tread im PCGHX Forum


----------



## Recovery (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Close please!


----------



## Cleriker (15. Februar 2011)

Ich finde auch, dieser Thread sollte endgültig geschlossen werden.


----------



## ernest79 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Nabend,

würde gerne was loswerden... Ohne Wertung zu dem Tagbuchschreibling.

ich selber habe selber solch ein Mod im Auge ( nicht erst seit heute  )

Doch kam ich bisher nicht auf die Idee, dafür außer bei Freunden und Bekannten um Hardware zu betteln, und auch nicht den Rechner zu verkaufen sondern eher als solches zu verschenken... ohne ganz viel Mod. 

Doch dafür Firmen und Händler anzuschreiben, die dafür ( wenn ich alles richtig gelesen habe ) ein wenig "Werbefläche" wollten, und diese nicht bekamen ist schon frech, oder? 


Es haben sich ja einige externe Sponsoren beteiligt. 
Da können ja ernstgemeinte Anfragen dieser Art nur noch abgelehnt werden 

Schade...

Weil mein eigener Zeitmangel, meine 2 Kinder und die viele Arbeit halten mich leider davon ab...

Naja, zum Glück würde ich alles selber tragen, da kann nur die Frau schimpfen.

Gruß Björn


----------



## Celt!c (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Was willst du denn haben? Ist garkein Problem dir sowas zu basteln.Wenn das Geld da ist,dauert es auch mal garnicht so lange. Aber bei sowas muss man sich natürlich vorher absichern.
Kommt halt drauf an ,ob es was richtig geiles werden soll,dann kostet es auch..


----------



## ernest79 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Wie gesagt, ein einfaches (aber optisch ansprechendes) Projekt - ( Komplettsystem ) an eine Einrichtung für Kinder verschenken... 

Das Problem sehe ich in eben dem Zeitmangel, und dann noch dem Druck, wenn man sich sponsorn lässt... 

Gruß Björn


----------



## UnnerveD (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich glaube kaum, dass eine Einrichtung mit einem (schönen) PC etwas anfangen kann -> ich bin mir sicher, dass es da medizinische Hilfsmittel, Medikamente, alltägliche Dinge sind, die da dringender gebraucht, weswegen eine Geldspende (die meiner Meinung nach hier mächtig daneben gegangen ist) die sinnvollere Investition ist.

MfG


----------



## ernest79 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

hast sicher recht, 

deswegen wäre es für mich auch eine selbstragende Geschichte und nur darauf aus, eine Einrichtung (aus meiner Nähe) die schon seit Jahren uneigenützig Kindern hilft ( zumindest deren Alltag zu verbessern )...

Einfach nur helfen... Naja, Gehäuse, div. Mainboards ( nur DDR1 ), AGP Grakas, Zubehör ist ja da, will ja eventuell dies Jahr umrüsten und dann könnte endlich was "besseres" abfallen


----------



## Infin1ty (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Es reicht jetzt, ich glaube Lower weiß dass er etwas falsch gemacht hat.

Die ganzen Poster die den Mod nichtmal verfolgt haben und jetzt trotzdem ihren Senf dazu geben müssen, obwohl alles gesagt ist sollten 
mal überdenken was sie hier abziehen. Und das was hier gepostet wird nimmt langsam beleidigende Formen an, 
ihr  werdet Lovro gegenüber persönlich und das finde ich nicht in Ordnung. Mal  ganz ehrlich ! 
Und die Leute die erzählen dass sie ja alles besser machen würden... Macht hier ein Tagebuch auf und beweist es und flamed hier nicht rum 

Entweder Lovro macht ein finales Update oder hier wird von den Mods bald wieder dicht gemacht... 

Ist echt nicht nötig noch was zu schreiben.


----------



## McClaine (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

wie ein schlechter Krimi hier...
also wenn ich an seiner Stelle gewesen wäre, hätte ich das ganze abgeblasen und nicht in so nem Theater enden lassen...
Ich meine, wenn man KEINE Lust und/oder Zeit hat, wie will man sowas positiv beenden!?
Aber mit 14Jahren schon so ein Ding machen- finde ich auch schon sehr hochgegriffen. 
Im späteren Alter, mitn Arbeitsalltag und nen geregelten Leben findet sich doch mehr Zeit um sowas zu machen.
Ich finds auch Schade, das nu so wenig raus gekommen ist, und ja, es ist Lower´s schuld...
Am besten is aber das einer vom Forum diesen so spotbillig ersteigert hat...
nach dem Motto: ich hab den billigen Braten gerochen. Derjenige kann sich freuen, dank Lower und Ihm bekommt das Hospital eben nur 560Eur... gute Tat hin oder her, aber ingesamt gesehen ist das ne Frechheit, und zwar von beiden...

Positiv jedoch, dass er es zuende fertig gemacht hat, andererseits auch schade das man dafür 1Jahr braucht (und das dann noch in Ebay reinschreibt lol).


----------



## ULKi22 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



McClaine schrieb:


> aber ingesamt gesehen ist das ne Frechheit, und zwar von *beiden*...



Bist du blöd im Kopf oder so?? 
Wieso ist es ne Frechheit vom Käufer? Hätte er etwa nicht bieten sollen, nur weil er aus diesem Forum ist, damit jemand anderes den PC noch billiger bekommen hätte??

Ja wir wissen jetzt alle das Lower shice gebaut hat, ist doch egal um wieviel der Pc nun verkauft worden ist, auch wenn er mehr einbringen hätte können. 
In jedem Fall bekommen jetzt Krebskranke Kinder 560€, ohne Lower hätten sie 560€ weniger bekommen.
Und dieses "die 2k€ wären als Spende besser aufgehoben" Komentare sind natürlich auch sehr intelligent. Großteil der Hardware wurde ja gespendet, und glaubt ihr etwa die Unternehmen hätten ihm statt der Hardware das Geld gespendet wenn Lower gesagt hätte er wird es dem Kinderspital spenden?
Und ich frage mich ehrlich wer von euch mit 14/15 Jahren überhaupt an Krebskranke Kinder gedacht und ihnen 560€ gespendet hat.


----------



## Lolm@n (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Ph@ntazma schrieb:


> Bist du blöd im Kopf oder so??
> Wieso ist es ne Frechheit vom Käufer? Hätte er etwa nicht bieten sollen, nur weil er aus diesem Forum ist, damit jemand anderes den PC noch billiger bekommen hätte??
> 
> Ja wir wissen jetzt alle das Lower shice gebaut hat, ist doch egal um wieviel der Pc nun verkauft worden ist, auch wenn er mehr einbringen hätte können.
> ...



Es sind ja 1,5k in *BAR* von seinen Eltern zudem noch Spenden in *BAR* von Usern also sind die 2k nicht abwegig, wenn man das TB nicht gelesen hat sollte man lieber still sein 

Zudem wollte der Käufer laut seiner Aussage den PC gar nicht sondern es war nur ein gescheiterter Push Versuch 

Durch genau solche Leute die jetzt noch ihren Senf dazugeben möchten und das TB nicht gelesen haben, sollte das ganze geschlossen werden


----------



## Cleriker (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Ph@ntazma schrieb:


> Bist du blöd im Kopf oder so??



Bitte, was ist das denn für ein Umgangston? Stell dir die Frage mal selbst und lies dabei die Forenregeln!

Warum wird dieser Thread nicht geschlossen? Wartet die Moderation noch auf einen Abschlussbericht, oder ist das hier eine Verhaltensstudie?


----------



## DaxTrose (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Warum wird dieser Thread nicht geschlossen? Wartet die Moderation noch auf einen Abschlussbericht, oder ist das hier eine Verhaltensstudie?



Um meinen Kollegen mal zu zitieren! 


Klutten schrieb:


> So liebe Leute. Der Thread ist nach der Auktion  für ein finales Update des Threaderstellers wieder offen.
> 
> *Bis dieses erfolgt ist, bitte ich von Kommentaren abzusehen!*



Der Thread wurde noch nicht geschlossen, weil ein finaler Abschluss einer Spendenaktion noch aussteht. Dieser ist gegeben, wenn das Geld und andere versprochene Sachen auch nachweislich beim Empfänger angekommen sind. Dafür wurde der Thread wieder eröffnet und leider hat es Lower noch nicht geschafft, dieses zu erledigen!


----------



## Cleriker (17. Februar 2011)

Oh, danke für die Antwort. Da bin ich mal gespannt.

@Lower
Die ganze Sache ist hier etwas aus dem Ruder gelaufen, aber lass dich bitte nicht davon abhalten, ihr ein anständiges Ende zu geben.
Manchmal muss man auch bittere Medizin schlucken, aber danach gehts weiter!


----------



## UnnerveD (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



> Dieser ist gegeben, wenn das Geld und andere versprochene Sachen auch nachweislich beim Empfänger angekommen sind.



Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass das nicht heißt, dass der Käufer noch auf seinen Pc wartet?


----------



## McClaine (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Ph@ntazma schrieb:


> Bist du blöd im Kopf oder so??
> Wieso ist es ne Frechheit vom Käufer? Hätte er etwa nicht bieten sollen, nur weil er aus diesem Forum ist, damit jemand anderes den PC noch billiger bekommen hätte??
> 
> Und ich frage mich ehrlich wer von euch mit 14/15 Jahren überhaupt an Krebskranke Kinder gedacht und ihnen 560€ gespendet hat.




Was willst du denn jetzt? Bist selber abscheinend nicht älter als 14, sonst würde net schon bereits im ersten Satz von dir schon so ne Shice stehen! 
Wo isn deine Logik? 
Ich meinte halt das es einer war, der den Thread hier verfolgt hat. Das hast du anscheinend nicht!?
*Check mal den Ebay Link, erst wurden 660Euro vom Käufer geboten, anschliessend wieder zurück gezogen, nun sinds "nur" 560Euro, da er "aus versehen" ein falsches Gebot abgab für den guten Zweck. *
Und das der Rechner mehr wert ist als 560 wirst wohl auch selber wissen, oder!? 
Das meinte ich mit Frechheit, sorry wenn ichs net so geschrieben hab, ist aber auf der Ebay Seite schon mehr als auffällig! 
Und wenn du schon auf Mutter Theresa machst informier dich doch erstmal oder!? Is doch klar, das mehr besser gewesen wäre, aber der einzige Vorwurf gegen Lower is wohl schliesslich, das er es so in die Länge gezogen hat oder nicht!? rofl...

Zum 2. :
Ganz ehrlich: ich hab mit 14/15 andere Sachen im Kopf gehabt, also Hut ab vor Lower das er es durchgezogen hat. Aber wie bereits geschrieben, wenn man keine Zeit und Elan hat, sollte man es lieber lassen, sonst kommt so ne halbherzige Keksdose wie das hier raus!

@ Lolman und Cleriker:
danke das wenigstens Ihr zwei noch nen anständigen Umgangston habt!

Lower bitte schliesse diesen Thread mit einem Statement ab!


----------



## pArAdRoId (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



McClaine schrieb:


> Check mal den Ebay Link, erst wurden 660Euro vom Käufer geboten, anschliessend wieder zurück gezogen, nun sinds "nur" 560Euro, da er "aus versehen" ein falsches Gebot abgab für den guten Zweck.
> Und das der Rechner mehr wert ist als 560 wirst wohl auch selber wissen, oder!?



[X] Du hast Auktionen verstanden
[_] Du hast im Gegenzug dazu Ebay verstanden
[_] Du bist informiert und kannst komplexe Zusammenhänge verstehen
[_] Du hast gesehen das das letzte Gebot 5 Tage vor Ende abgegeben wurde
[_] Du hast verstanden das nicht nur das letzte Gebot ausschlaggebend ist sonder vor allem das vorletzte den Preis bestimmt egal wie hoch das letzte auch war
[_] Du hast gesehen und erkannt das der Käufer schon von Anfang an gepusht hat um den Preis früh hoch zu schieben
[X] Dein Gebot war nicht vorhanden
[_] Du hast Wert verstanden
[_] Du weisst wovon Du redest
[X] Du bist scheinbar neidisch (worauf eigentlich?)


----------



## Acid (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Das finde ich super das ihr auch Prüft ob der PC wirklich beim Empfänger ankommt! Hut ab PCGH!!! Ich bin Gespannt.


----------



## Painkiller (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Tag die Herren...

Die Kollegen haben es ja bereits oft genug gesagt, warum dieser Thread offen ist. 

Dies ist die letzte Warnung! Sollte hier nochmal die Sache aus dem Ruder geraten, werden gnadenlos Punkte verteilt. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## plichi (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Die Kollegen haben es ja bereits oft genug gesagt, warum dieser Thread offen ist.



na ich bin ja mal gespannt ob ähh wann das finale Update kommt


----------



## McClaine (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



pArAdRoId schrieb:


> [X] Du hast Auktionen verstanden
> [_] Du hast im Gegenzug dazu Ebay verstanden
> [_] Du bist informiert und kannst komplexe Zusammenhänge verstehen
> [_] Du hast gesehen das das letzte Gebot 5 Tage vor Ende abgegeben wurde
> ...



Genau, sonst noch was? Vielleicht willst noch bissl Sudoku spielen!? rofl
Gut dann spiel ich mal mit. Weiß zwar nicht was du eigentlich willst aber naja...

Zu 1: ja ich verstehe wie eine Ebay Auktion funktioniert. Du verstehst aber anscheinend nicht, das der Rechner mehr Wert "wäre", ausserdem alleine schon die Bar Spenden die hier gemacht wurden erreichten laut einigne Aussagen hier dieses Gebot.
Also wurde der Rechner mehr oder weniger verschenkt und das macht mich wütend. 

Zu 2: woher willst du das wissen? Aber ja, bin erst seit ner Woche registriert hier. Den Thread las ich gestern erst komplett durch. Und was tut das zur Sache!? Stimmt, garnichts! das ändert nämlich nicht die schlappen 560Eur oder Lowers schlappen Einsatz! Aber ich bin bestimmt net hier um jemanden schlecht zu reden, aber so war es doch oder willste was anderes behaupten!?

Zu 3: Lower hat keine Werbung gemacht, es anscheinend nur hier Puplic gemacht, ausser paar Leute von dem Forum hier und einige Ebay "Überflieger" die sich das mal anschauen wollten, hat ja keiner geboten.
Warum sollte ich neidisch sein!? Auf was? Bist du paranoid!? 
Mein Rechner is viel mehr Wert als das Ding und wenn ich wohltätigen Zwecken spenden will, tue ich das, keine Sorge.

Deiner schreibweise an, nehme ich an das du der Käufer bist und dich attackiert von mir fühlst!? Falls ja: LoL!
Alle deine anderen ironischen Sätzchen da, möchte ich weder kommentieren noch bestätigen. 
Is alles tot ernst gemeint, weisst du.... Ironie off. Ich finds einfach zusammengefasst schwach, darf ich das nicht schreiben?
Ich habe bestimmt nicht das Recht über die beiden zu Urteilen, aber die vielen Spender, Sponsoren und andere haben das und das ist eben meine Meinung in einem freien Forum.

Weiß leider selber nicht warum ich dir auf deinen Schwachsinn antworte, aber so kann man das nicht stehen lassen.

Ansonsten Hut ab vor der Aktion, dass überhaupt was zusammen kommt ist die Hauptsache, aber es ist halt schade. Ob der Käufer seinen PC erhält würde ich auch gerne wissen!
Sry and die Mods, mein letzter Post hier im Thread.


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich freu mich schon auf das Update auch wenn das Projekt hier ja nicht ganz der Brüller war.


----------



## Malkav85 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Dr.med.den.Rasen schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon auf das Update auch wenn das Projekt hier ja nicht ganz der Brüller war.



Auf das Update wird sich wohl jeder freuen. Aber wenn das so sporadisch kommt, wie seine Arbeiten, dann kannst du in einem Monat mal reinschauen


----------



## reisball (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Bis dahin sollte das Case schon lange ausgeliefert sein und ich bezweifle stark, dass hier noch was kommt.


----------



## Acid (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

@Moderation warum fragt ihr Lovro nicht einfach wann bzw. ob er überhaupt vorhat ein Update zu machen?

Ich denke nämlich auch das er garnicht vorhat das ganze hier abzuschließen, somit könntet ihr hier direkt dicht machen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Auf das Update wird sich wohl jeder freuen. Aber wenn das so sporadisch kommt, wie seine Arbeiten, dann kannst du in einem Monat mal reinschauen



Wär doch mal dann Zeit für nen ***Closed*** denke ich...hier wird ehh nichts mehr passieren.


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich möchte auch mal meinen senf dazu geben.

Also wirklich: ich habe soeben ALLE seiten überrflogen und Kernaussagen durchgelesen, und ich finde:
schönes projekt - dumme umsetzung.
Geld ging verloren, aber kann man nichts mehr dran machen, passiert es ist schon.

Nun "chillt" mal bitte alle etwas, denn ich kann euren Aufruhr hier nicht verstehen. Nur die Menschen die hier was gespendet haben, haben einen Grund zum wütend sein.
Der Rest NICHT.
Niemand hat euch gezwungen hier mitzulesen, also kehrt dem Thread hier einfach den Rücken zu, wenn der TE mal was neues macht, dann bekommen doch die, die ein ABO haben auch eine Meldung und können wieder hereinschauen - oder halt nicht.

Für die Idee insgesamt Daumen hoch - für die Umsetzung, die Art mit der, der TE mit euch/uns umgegangen wurde und den ganzen Ausreden etc. Daumen runter.
So ein Mod ist wirklich in MAX!!!! 3Monaten machbar, denke ich.

So long, TheUrbanNinja


----------



## McClaine (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

/sign Ninja.
Weiss auch nicht warum ich hier reingeschrieben hab. Aber 1Jahr für so nen PC is schon heftig, und man darf natürlich nicht den einen oder anderen dummen Kommentar vergessen. Deshalb wahrscheinlich ^^
Ich denke auch das hier nichts mehr kommen wird. Wirklich Schade


----------



## Professor Frink (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

So langsam Frage ich mich was hier los ist 
DIe letzte Meldung von Lower ist eine Woche her, inzwischen müsste sowohl das Geld bei ihm, als auch der Rechner beim Käufer eingetroffen sein. Da Lovro in Wien wohnt dürfte es auch kein zeitliches Drama sein den Scheck und die schöne Zeichnung von MDPC-X abzuliefern.
Was ist jetzt schonwieder los Lovro ?! Dein Post von letzter Woche war definitiv kein finales Update !


----------



## Malkav85 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Wäre wirklich gut zu wissen, ob der Rechner auf beim Käufer angekommen ist und ob die Spende abgegeben wurde (Spendenquittung, etc.).


----------



## zcei (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Wie sich immer wieder welche Wundern, dass nichts kommt 
Das Gesetz der Adaption gilt hier wohl nicht


----------



## WeisserHelge (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

@ Lower

Mach einfach ein letztes Update und dann kann die Sache hier abgeschlossen werden.

Wenn du dich weiterhin dem Update entziehst, wird der fade Beigeschmack, dass hier was faul sein könnte nur grösser.

Also tu wozu du dich verpflichtet hast und dann is hier Ruhe!


----------



## Gnome (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Laut Aussagen vom "Ersteigerer", ist das Paket unterwegs (25kg) . Bin mal gespannt ob der Rechner ankommt . Ansonsten gibts paar Wackersteine für den Vorgarten


----------



## >ExX< (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich denke mal die Moderatoren haben ihn schon angeschrieben.......................mal wieder 

Edit: Wer is denn eigentlich der Ersteigerer?


----------



## Gnome (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hat keinen zu interessieren, wer es ist


----------



## wintobi (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Gnome schrieb:


> Hat keinen zu interessieren, wer es ist



ich dnek du bist es nicht!!!


----------



## Malkav85 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



>ExX< schrieb:


> Ich denke mal die Moderatoren haben ihn schon angeschrieben.......................mal wieder
> 
> Edit: Wer is denn eigentlich der Ersteigerer?





Gnome schrieb:


> Hat keinen zu interessieren, wer es ist


Richtig



wintobi schrieb:


> ich dnek du bist es nicht!!!


Auch richtig 

Daher bitte keine Spekulation wer nun der Käufer ist. Allenfalls ist es ihm überlassen sich zu "outen".


----------



## Gnome (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Korrekt . Der Name vom Ersteigerer tut eigentlich hier gar nicht zur Sache. Es geht darum, dass der Rechner heile ankommt, funktioniert und das die Einrichtung das Geld bekommt und wir bitte noch nen Nachweis erhalten, DASS die Einrichtung das Geld auch wirklich bekommen hat . Eher wird hier definitiv keine Ruhe eintreten...*InGlasKugelSeh*


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Wenigstens hat es einer ersteigert, bei der Werbung die Lower gemacht hat ist das fast ein Wunder,dass es jemand ersteigert hat. Ne also mir persönlich ist es egal wer es ersteigert hat. Aber wie gesagt eine direkte Zuwendung an das Kinderspital wär sinvoller gewesen.


----------



## Dommerle (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Dr.med.den.Rasen schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt eine direkte Zuwendung an das Kinderspital wär sinvoller gewesen.



Denke ich auch. 


Ich denke jedenfalls nicht, dass Lovro mit dem Mod betrügt. Das wäre wirklich unterstes Niveau und das kann und will ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen.


@Lower
Bitte mach' wenigstens ein letztes Update um die Sache nun endgültig zu beenden und Spekulationen auszuschließen.
Danke.


----------



## kero81 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich muss mal ganz tief in mich hinein schauen. Vielleicht fällts mir ja nochmal ein wer es war. Naja, mal bald im Marktplatz nachschauen.  Nee, Späßle...


----------



## Malkav85 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Vielleicht kann sich ja der Käufer (sollte er hier aus dem Forum sein) bei der Moderation melden, damit wir bescheid geben können, das wenigstens der PC rechtmäßig abgesendet und erhalten wurde


----------



## pArAdRoId (22. Februar 2011)

*Green Spirit 2.0 oder: Der Albtraum nimmt seinen Lauf*

*Das Drama in 5 Akten*

_Prolog_

Moin Jungs und Mädels,

 da ja wilde Spekulationen bis hin zu üblen Beleidigungen in diesem Thread versprüht wurden habe ich mich entschlossen Lowers Update zumindest aus einer Sicht zu übernehmen:

 Aus der Sicht des Käufers …

 Im Vorfeld zur Frage: Wie kamst Du in die unverschämt und absolut beneidenswerte Lage, so ein Megateil an Hardware, so eine Krönung an Moddingkunst und so einen Gipfel an Preis-Leistungsverhältnisses so günstig zu ergattern? Ja, man muss sogar noch weitergehen: Wie kannst Du Dich erdreisten so wenig dafür zu bieten und das Sahnestück trotzdem mit nach Hause zu nehmen?

 Auch wenn ich an mit Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit davon ausgehen kann, das gerade die, die sich solche Fragen stellen und NICHT mitgeboten haben, es nach der Erläuterung immer noch nicht verstehen und den Käufer als unverschämt betiteln und ins gleiche Boot holen wie den Verkäufer: am Horizont geht’s weiter Jungs oder scheiterts schon bis dort hin?

Akt 1

Aber sei es drum: Ich verfolge die Tagebücher hier schon eine ganze Weile da ich Beruflich aus dem IT-Sektor komme und mich diese Themen generell interessieren. Manches mal mehr, manches mal weniger – je nach Zeit, Lust und Laune. Darunter befand sich auch dieses Tagebuch hier, das ich Nachlesen durfte – da war es so August.

Es las sich recht nett, die Idee, auch wenn eine finanzielle Totgeburt an Rentabilität, war ehrenhaft und seien wir mal ehrlich – hätte Lower Geld bei OCZ gesammelt, hätte das St. Anna nichts in Aussicht. Hätte er ein paar User hier um Barspenden gebeten, das St. Anna hätte nichts in Aussicht.
Es hat also schon seinen Grund, das hier in dieser Form zu tun, wie er es getan hat. Sicher nicht 100% uneigennützig (er hatte ja eine ganze zeit lang Spass mit der Sache, wurde gelobt und teilweise sogar verehrt oder beneidet) aber gut, der Gedanke und Wille dahinter zählt weit mehr. Und hoffentlich hat er was gelernt, auch wenn die Einsicht, was es genau ist was er gelernt hat, erst viel später kommen wird.

Nun, beim nachlesen bemerkte ich natürlich über die Zeit hinweg einen Verlauf. Etwas was ich bei mir auch schon hier und da erlebt habe und mit Sicherheit jeder andere, der das jetzt liest, auf die eine oder andere Art auch schon bei sich. Lower verlor durch verschiedene Dinge, teilweise bezogen auf den Mod, teilweise bezogen auf seine anderen Aktivtäten, die Lust und das Interesse. Hardware kam nicht, er musste nachbetteln, Sponsoren waren träge, er musste nachbetteln und immer die User hier bei Laune halten. Es war ja nicht einfach ein Mod, privat und aus Spass. Es ging um etwas.

Wenn Spass zu Pflicht wird, wird das aber auch gerne mal zu einer Last – und zwar eine die man am liebsten vor sich herschiebt.

Nun, ich habe das hier weiterverfolgt und irgendwann kam tatsächlich mal der Status das das Ding fertig wäre. Wem zu diesem Zeitpunkt, ca. 8-9 Monate nach dem Verlust der Lust von Lower an der Sache, immer noch nicht aufgefallen ist, das dies mehr schlecht als recht sein wird sollte mal bei aller Virtualität seinen Realitätssinn nachjustieren. Nein, im Internet muss man nicht aufhören zu Denken!

Lest weiter ...

Akt 2

Nun sei es drum, ich las also das das „gute Ding“ bei Ebay hausieren wird und ahnte schon schlimmes. Da der ganze Verlauf ein „Mist, ich muss es fertig machen, hab aber überhaupt keinen Bock darauf“-Feeling vermittelt hatte, konnte das Ende nicht besser sein. Wieso auch?

Ich las den Wunsch von Lower den Rechner für mindestens 750€ zu verkaufen. Gut, ich rechnete ein wenig an den Einzelteilen herum und dachte mir auch, das sollte gut doch machbar sein.

Also bin ich fix in die Auktion und habe mal den lächerlichen Preis von unter 100€ durch ein Gebot  von 333€ und mehrere Gegenbieter hochgeschoben. Warum? Na je früher der Preis einer Auktion in  das realistische Segment geschoben wird, desto weniger besteht die Chance für Schnäppchenjäger und ermöglicht reellen Käufern, sich mit dem Preis und dem Wert auseinanderzusetzen.

Ok, dachte ich, das ist jetzt aber noch ein ganzes Stück weit entfernt von den gewünschten 750€, da muss ich noch was machen. Also überlegte ich mir: wenn ich auf blöd doch gewinnen sollte, wieviel wäre MIR das teil wert. Wieviel Geld kann ich in die Hand nehmen ohne danach bereuhen zu müssen. Nun, ich gab erstmal 444€ ein und ebenso schwuppsdiwupps war der Preis schon wieder ein Stück näher. Das ging aber schnell dachte ich, da geht noch was!

Also wieder überlegt und das Gebot auf 555€ angehoben. Jetzt dauerte es schon ein wenig länger, aber 5 Tage vor Auktionsende hat mich doch tatsächlich jemand überboten – das Gebot stand auf 560€. Jetzt kommen wir so langsam in Preisregionen bei denen man genau abwägen sollte, ob man das auch zum gebotenen Preis haben möchte.

Nun, ich habe nochmal nachgerechnet und wurde unsicher. Natürlich sind die Komponenten viel mehr Wert gewesen. Da waren sie aber auch Neu, vollständig und mit einem ganzen Sack Garantie. Ebenso mit Rechnungen die das Kaufdatum belegen. Was kauft man hier? Einen PC bei dem nicht gewiss ist ob man Rechnungen, Zubehör oder sonstige essentielle Dinge mitbekommt. Wir erinnern uns: der Rechner wird von Lower versteigert und seine Art kennen wir ja jetzt nach diesem Thread. Zumindest sollten wir das.

Ich kam zu dem Schluss das ich ab jetzt  nur noch 10€ Häppchen bieten werde – ich war zwar überzeugt das der PC bei weiteren 5 Tagen Auktionsdauer sicher noch MINDESTENS ein Gebot nach mir bekommen sollte – wir erinnern uns, ich wollte den PC ja nicht haben (ich habe hier ein eigenes Projekt in Einzelteilen das noch auf Hands-On wartet, 2x 460gtx mit EK Kühler und Backplate, Asus Board, Q9550, 8GB Kingston, 2x Phobya 360er, 2x Alphacool 360er, Seraphim Gehäuse, Laing und so weiter), eine weitere Baustelle konnte ich also nicht brauchen – zumal mein Rechnerfuhrpark incl. Waküs immer mehr zunimmt.

Also bot ich in geistiger Umnachtung 666€. Wer jetzt gut aufgepasst hat, erkennt das Problem. Mein letztes Gebot war 555€, ich wollte in 10er Schritten erhöhen.

Oje – 666€ war mir das Ding sicher nicht wert falls ich es zufällig ersteigern würde. Und ich hab momentan das Glück, das die Leute immer kurz vor meinem Endgebot das bieten aufhören. Na danke. Also panikartig das Gebot zurückgenommen und den richtigen Betrag eingegeben: 565€.
Zufrieden betrachtete ich somit die  Gebotsseite und stellte mit erstaunen fest, das ALLE meine Gebote bis dahin gestrichen wurden – auch die 333, 444 und 555 Euro Gebote. Naja, sei es drum dachte ich mir, was kümmerts mich. Das darauf hin scheinbar jemand die Backen bläst und den Wind der Ahnungslosigkeit ungefiltert raus lässt konnte ich im entferntesten nicht ahnen.

Ich verfolgte die Auktion noch 2 Tage weiter und musste erkennen, das keiner mehr bietet. Kein Problem dachte ich mir – in der letzten Stunde wird auf dem Ding dann sowieso die Hölle los sein. Zumal ich parallel hier im Forum las, das kräftig die Werbetrommeln gerührt wurden. 

Es kann somit vielleicht behauptet werden, Lower hätte am Ende nichts dafür getan und die Endzeit schlecht gewählt (ja, Sonntag 19:30 ist laut Ebay der Zeitraum mit den am meist abgegebenen Geboten) aber man kann nicht behaupten, das Teil hätte keiner gekannt. Ebenso kannten es auch genug hier aus dem Forum die sich die Frage stellen lassen müssen so wie ich mir: war euch das Teil nicht mehr wert? Wo war euer Gebot?  

Man verzeihe mir den Sarkasmus, nur kann ich leider bei offensichtlicher Dummheit, die mir entgegen blüht nicht anders. Und nur weil es einer in einer etwas schlechten Wortwahl geschrieben hat, heisst das nicht, das Andere das nicht exakt so denken. 

Nun, es vergingen die Tage und ich habe tatsächlich vergessen auf den Mod geboten zu haben. Ich bin mir nicht mal sicher warum, hatte ich viel zu tun und war auch nicht im Forum? Ich weiss es einfach nicht mehr. Was ich aber noch genau im Kopf habe ist der Moment als ich Freitag abends mal nach meinen Mails sah und lesen musste: Sie haben gewonnen!

Hurra – aber was zur Hölle? Ich biete zwar hier und da immer auf irgend welchen Schund im Kleingeldbereich bis 50€, aber hey, sag mir sofort, was ich diesmal Nutzloses zu einem total überhöhten Preis gekauft habe!

Als ich dann „Green Spirit“ las, wurde mir anders. Örm, hallo, ich wollte das Ding doch nicht, wieso hat denn keiner mehr geboten, können wir die Auktion nicht noch 2 Tage verlängern. So ungefähr kamen meine Gedanken direkt aus dem Magen in den Kopf.

Das Gefühl wurde nicht besser als ich dann letztendlich versuchte Lower zu kontaktieren.

Akt 3

Liest man das Tagebuch von Lower nach und zieht noch seine anderen Tagebücher und Posts mit hinzu, erkennt man sicher zeitliche Parallelen. Man erkennt sicher Muster im Verhalten und im Posten. Ich habe eben dieses ganze von Freitag bis Sonntag nachmittag immer mal sporradisch getan. Ebenso diesen Thread nochmal komplett überflogen um auch alle Mängel zu erkennen.

Als Lower auf meine Ebaynachricht nicht geantwortet hat, schrieb ich ihm eine Email.  Ich sah ihn hier online, jedoch antwortete er einfach nicht auf die Email. Ich habe aber wohl gelesen, das jemand zu einer Benchsession zu Besuch kommen sollte. Alles klar, dachte ich mir – hoffentlich benchen sie nicht MEINE Hardware kaputt.

Also wie bekommt man einen 15-jährigen dazu, sich doch noch zu einer Reaktion bewegen zu lassen. Ganz einfach - als er darauf nicht reagierte, habe ich ihn über das Forum hier kontaktiert. Und hey, er hat tatsächlich geantwortet – und zwar mit einer Email.

Ich hatte ihn gefragt ob er schon gesehen hätte das ich Freitags gleich  mit Paypal bezahlt hätte – summa 595€, ja, ein Transportunternehmen seiner Wahl durfte auch etwas verdienen. Ich hatte ihn gefragt was eigentlich mit der gesponsorten Scythe Lüftersteuerung passiert ist. Ebenso fragte ich ihn ob er mir die Audigy2, die ja zu dem Mod gesponsort wurde, ebenso beilegen könnte. Mit auf den Weg gab ich noch einen ganzen Sack panikartig überlegte Dinge die ein Problem auf der Reise von Österreich nach Deutschland werden können. Vergessene Ramriegel, rutschende Laings oder herausfliessende Kühlflüssigkeiten.

Er „beruhigte“ mich mit einem ganzen Sack voll Zusagen, wie wir sie ja schon aus dem Forum kennen und wo wir alle wissen wie verlässlich diese Aussagen sind.

Am Montag gehe das gute Stück auf die Reise. Ja, er wollte das Wasser zwar nicht schon wieder ablassen, aber er wird es tun und die Flüssigkeit in der Plastikflasche, die dafür vorgesehen ist, mitschicken. Ja, die Laing wird er noch transportsichern. Ja, die Audigy2 wird er mitschicken. Ja, er hat die Scythe Lüftersteuerung noch (wohl im Redmod, da wollte er ja unbedingt auch eine für kaufen), er legt diese bei. Ja, er wird sogar die Grafikkarte ausbauen, da das Gewicht den PCIe Slot abbrechen wird (in diesem Moment hab ich ihm schon nicht mehr geglaubt, mir aber trotzdem viel Spass beim zusammenbauen gewünscht). Ja, er habe den Rechner nicht kaputtgebencht. Er versicherte mir, wie auch in der Auktion geschrieben, das der Rechner frei von Mängel ist und man keine Probleme zu erwarten hat.

Nein, er kann wird mir leider weder Kartons (habe ich nicht erwartet) und auch keine Handbücher oder Treiber CDs beilegen (habe ich aber erwartet).

Mit diesem Status verabschiedeten wir uns (naja, ich mich geistig von ihm, er wahrscheinlich schon beim schreiben bei mir) und ich wartete Montag ab. Da ich Montags keine Trackingnummer bekam obwohl ich ihn im Forum online sah, schrieb ich fix eine Mail und fragte kurz nach, ob denn alles geklappt habe. An diesem Abend wartete ich wohl vergeblich auf eine Antwort.

Nun gut, Dienstag auf eine Antwort gewartet und schon abgewägt am Wochenende nach Wien zu düsen. Aber bei der immensen Zuverlässigkeit wäre ich wohl dumm in Wien rumgestanden als jemanden anzutreffen. 

Plopp, es tat sich einfach nichts also dachte ich mir wieder: wie bekomme ich einen 15-jährigen zu einer weiteren Reaktion. Idee: Social Engineering - ich hab ihn in diesem Forum hier mit einer Freundesanfrage beglückt – hey, ich hab den Scheiss Rechner gekauft, solange bis das nicht 100% positiv über die Bühne gegangen ist, bin ich dein Vater, deine Mutter UND dein bester Freund. Gesagt getan, schon hatte ich eine zugestimmte Freundesanfrage und kurz danach eine Antwort auf meine Email. Und schau an, er schreibt er hätte es HEUTE (Dienstag) leider nicht geschafft, er würde aber morgen gehen. Ihr merkt was? Ich wusste das er es wieder vor sich herschiebt und mir einfach nur das schreibt, was ich hören möchte. Er würde mir die Trackingnummer am Mittwoch geben.

Mir wurde das dann zum Mittwoch zu doof und ich habe eine Email verfasst in der ich klar zum Ausdruck gebracht habe, was ich als Käufer jetzt erwarte. Das ich kein Problem hätte auch zu warten, ich es aber nur nicht leiden kann hingehalten zu werden (ihr merkt wieder was?).

Er meinte dann Mittwoch Nachmittags er hätte den Rechner fertig gemacht und würde ihn um 18 Uhr zur Post bringen. Leider könne er mir die Trackingnummer aber erst Donnerstag morgen geben, da er Mittwoch nicht mehr online sein würde.

Aha, das Klang schon wieder nach Beigeschmack, aber gut, harren wir der Dinge.

Während dessen erkundigte ich mich nach Anschrift, Elternhaus, Berufe und möglichen Dingen, die ich dem CIA zukommen lassen könnte, sollte ich die Trackingnummer des Versandunternehmens nicht am Donnerstag erhalten. Ebenso sah ich das er Mittwoch wohl nicht mehr online war. Halbwegs zufrieden und zuversichtlich ging ich ins Bett.

Und plötzlich, am Donnerstag, eine Wendung die keiner für möglich gehalten hätte. Ich hatte eine Email mit der Trackingnummer des Paketes. Ich konnte es nicht glauben, rief fix GLS auf und gab die Nummer ein: Keine Daten gefunden. Beigeschmack!

Ich weiss zwar, das Versandunternehmen nicht immer die Schnellsten mit neuen Paketnummern sind, allerdings weiss ich auch, das Paketnummern wohl spätestens so nach 12 Stunden im System sind. Dazu hab ich schon zuviel bestellt und somit diesbezüglich Erfahrung gesammelt. Kurz gerechnet: 6 Uhr morgens im System, Abends um 18 Uhr immer noch „Keine Daten gefunden“.

Ich wieder mit der Kooperation mit dem CIA geliebäugelt, dachte mir aber: Ok, gib dem armen Jungen noch 'nen Tag. Somit habe ich mich dann per Email für den Trackingcode bedankt, aber auf den Umstand hingewiesen nicht dumm zu sein. Wieder einmal schlafen und was sehen meine müden Augen am Freitag morgen? Daten unter dieser Paketnummer. Freude! Halt! Stop! Da ist doch was faul!?

Lest weiter ...

Danke für den Hinweis, reisball.


----------



## reisball (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Keine Doppelposts !
Die werden sonst prompt gelöscht.
Hau einfach alles in einen Post!


----------



## pArAdRoId (22. Februar 2011)

*Green Spirit 2.0 oder: Der Albtraum nimmt seinen Lauf*

Das nächste ist, das ich noch nen ganzen Sack voll Bilder dabei habe - dafür dann mit viel weniger Text, ich denke die Bilder wirken dann für sich - aber wenigstens hab ich  mich ja hier Matt gesetzt.

Ich bin begeistert!


----------



## reisball (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ja kein Problem aber wo bleibt der Rest der Geschichte . Ich warte so ungern.


----------



## pArAdRoId (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Akt 4
 Wir drehen die Zeit nochmal ein paar Tage vor - auf heute. Gottseidank hat GLS es geschafft, das Paket noch zum Samstag hin aus Österreich zu bekommen. Es wurde Ordnungsgemäss in Deutschland eingebucht und lag dann scheinbar in irgend einem LKW, Transporter oder Lager herum. Es tat sich zumindest nichts, bis heute morgen um 6 Uhr. Die Odyssee nimmt wohl Gott sei Dank ein Ende, das Warten sollte sich doch hoffentlich gelohnt haben.

 Da ich das Paket wohlweislich zu mir in die Arbeit geordert habe, konnte ich heute morgen in Ruhe darauf warten. Hab eh genug zu tun um die Zeit des Wartens mit Arbeit zu überbrücken.

 Gesagt getan, schon war es ca. 12 Uhr und plötzlich rief meine Kollegin mich an, hier stünde mein angekündigtes Monster:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Entweder diese Umverpackung wurde schon in 2 Kriegen von irgendwelchen Österreichern verwendet (kleiner Scherz) oder das Teil kommt eigentlich aus Australien - so ramponiert hat es die härteren Zeiten schon hinter sich. Alles auch ein wenig lieblos zusammengeklebt, aber zumindest war der Karton noch am Stück.

Ok, schnell mal die Umwelt von diesem grauenhaften Anblick befreien und auf dem Weg dort hin durfte ich folgendes sehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jawoll, einen Wasserkühlungsrechner seitlich liegend in eine stehende Umverpackung gelegt. Wenn man weiss wie Transportunternehmen ihre Pakete behandeln zwar eigentlich kein Problem, dennoch eine Frage die man sich stellen muss: Wieviel hat sich der Verpacker dabei gedacht.

 Kein Problem dachte ich, Lower hat ja Wasser abgelassen. Bis es mir kam – wo hat er denn die Flasche dann hin? In den Rechner? Also weiter gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wow, endlich mal einen guten Eindruck. Eine DVD-Hülle mit dem Namen des Mods – da hat sich doch mal einer wenigstens ein wenig mühe gemacht. Aber wozu die Küchentücher? Muss ich was aufwischen? Ist das, falls ich vor Rührung in Tränen ausbreche? Mitnichten, aber seht selbst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die versprochene Audigy2! Mein Vertrauen in Lower steigte von Sekunde zu Sekunde – in meinem mittlerweilen auftretenden Wahn hatte ich tatsächlich vergessen mich eines zu fragen: Wo ist die Frontblende dafür? Die Kabel die man möglicherweise dafür braucht? Gutgläubige Threadignorierer werden jetzt sagen: ja klar, eingebaut und schon fertig für mich zum anschliessen. Aber sehen wir weiter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oha, die Blende ist herausgerutscht aber nicht gebrochen. Naja, wo transportiert wird, fallen Späne (oder Rechner zum Opfer). Macht ja nichts, weiter geht’s:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Och nö, hat da jemand das Fenster eingeschmissen? Irgendwelche wilden Randalierer denen das Window nicht gefallen hat? Was ist da los? Eindeutig ein Minuspunkt an Transportunternehmen und Aufbewahrungsort. Durch die Kälte hat sich der Kleber gelöst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber gut, machen wir das Seitenteil auf und sehen mal unter die Haube:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok, so ******** wie das aussieht, hat Lower das nur auf die Schnelle gemacht. Aber immerhin: Er hats gemacht. Mein Alternativvorschlag zum Wasserablassen war es, alles Schläuche und die Pumpe nochmal extra zu sichern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Dumm nur das sich die Pumpe über Sicherungsmassnahmen kaputt gelacht hat (oder über österreichische Arbeitsqualität, munkelt man). Hat sie gar nicht interessiert und hat sich einfach losgebrochen. Aber in der Summe war da alles Heil:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Aber wo ist da jetzt das Wasser? Ich sehe nur Tygonschläuche die sich Grün verfärbt haben. Und wie bekomme ich den grünen Schmodder aus dem Tank, in dem es scheinbar auch ablagerungen gegeben hat. Haaaaalt, halt, keine Panik. Die Pumpe mit AGB ist nur so dermassen Vollgelaufen, das man auch keine Luftblasen mehr gesehen hat – nirgends. Die vermisste Flasche mit Kühlflüssigkeit ist einfach nicht vorhanden. Die Kühlflüssigkeit schon – im Kreislauf. Mal sehen was es noch gibt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok, die Blenden sind mittlerweilen angeschraubt, der Rechner recht gut verstaubt und trotz Handycam vom HTC HD2 kann man das leider noch deutlich sehen. Aber gut, ihr habt manch anderen Rechner bei mir zuhause noch nicht gesehen. Trotzdem, Sauberkeit scheint kein Qualitätsmerkmal des Mods zu sein. Aber ich will nicht mosern, wenn der Rest passt und alles funktioniert – was kümmert mich das bisschen Staub.

 Jetzt kontrollieren wir eine andere Baustelle die bis zum Ende wohl offen war, warum das so ist, darauf kommen wir später:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jaaaaaaaaaaaa! Der zweite Ramriegel ist anwesend. Willkommen mein Freund! Nebendran, Mr. ATX-Sleeve – macht einen akzeptablen Eindruck, zumindest solange man etwas weiter weg steht.
 Nun wollen wir das Schätzchen doch mal ein wenig von Aussen begutachten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oha? War wohl besser zu tragen und einzupacken so? Gut, bis der Rechner seinen festen Platz erhält, glauben wir mal dran und lassen es so (in der Tat sind Trageoptionen an dieser Front rar).
 Aber was sehen meine entzündeten Augen da?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder hier?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat da wer beim Lack geschludert? Oder war nur so ungeduldig und konnte das Gitter nicht mal ne Woche liegen lassen? War das alles?

Lest morgen weiter ...


----------



## reisball (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Wie morgen weiter lesen?
Ich bin doch noch hier ^^ und will jetzt wissen wie es ausgegangen ist.


----------



## Cleriker (22. Februar 2011)

Ich auch, aber ich kann auch noch ein wenig warten... gute Nacht!


----------



## pArAdRoId (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ok, noch ein wenig nachschub, aber für die ganze Geschichte reicht es heute nicht (kommen nochmal so ca. 30 Bilder) - die Geschehnisse sind leider zu komplex - leider.

War das alles?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich nicht. Schief und Krumm als wäre es mit dem Hammer eingepresst. 
 Aber dafür kommt jetzt ein Feature, auf das ich mich bei diesem Gehäuse am meisten gefreut habe, der Festplattenschacht oben im Deckel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Äh, hallo Feature? Ja, ich seh dich, Schacht, aber wo aber wo ist der Rest? Na das kann ja noch heiter werden, aber wir suchen schon noch nach dem Rest. Vielleicht wenn wir den Frontdeckel abnehmen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm, zwar ein abgerissenes Blindnietende und eine seltsame Schraube mit Distanzring, aber kein Featurerest. Hallo? Ah, verstehe, statt dem rest vom Feature gibt’s noch ein Kabelbinderstück dazu. Löblich! Aber jetzt möchte sich nochmal wer zeigen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jawoll, Frau Staub und Herr Bröckelchen – bitte beachtet nicht die Unterlage dafür, das ist nur ein LG-Multibrenner und rein zufällig mit auf dem Bild. Aber weiter im Text:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rattenscharf, der giftgrüne Nanoxia Lüfter - wären sie mal nur so Leise wie Noiseblocker, die im Deckel drehen auf volle Pulle. Moment mal - wie auf volle Pulle? Naja, während der Hecklüfter fast garnicht losdreht, er bemüht sich erst, wenn man ihn ein wenig anschubst, dreht der Kollege vorne fleissig vor sich hin. Arbeit muss ja gerecht geteilt werden. Und da sich ja scheinbar die Lüftersteuerung aus dem Staub gemacht hat (nein, ich habe jede Staubansammlung durchsucht, darunter ist die auch nicht) zusammen mit dem Frontpanel der Audigy2 lüften die Deckellüfter halt mit ohrenfreundlicher Vollast - aber so hört man erstaunlicherweise auch die UNENTKOPPELTE Laing die auf dem Boden steht nicht.

Moooooment, vielleicht suchen wir mal hinten nach dem Heckpanel der Audigy2?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm, da ist auch nichts, schaut aber nicht „gefailed“ aus – wenigstens etwas das noch Mut macht. Und ja, die Heckplatte der Audigy2 ist ja auch an der Audigy2 dran – und die ist ja nicht eingebaut, du Trottel. Ich liebe Selbstgespräche bei denen ich mich beschimpfen kann!

 Ok, was sagt uns eigentlich die Rückseite über das Netzteil?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht viel! Dafür muss der Rechner aber noch etwas herumstehen und sich aklimatisieren – direkt einschalten wäre ja fatal bei den Lagermöglichkeiten des Transportunternehmens.

 Aber wann schalten wir dann ein?

 Morgen ...


----------



## SaKuL (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Danke, dass du uns aufgeklärt hast


----------



## -MIRROR- (22. Februar 2011)

Auch ich möchte noch meinen Beitrag leisten als stiller Mitlesern.

Dass zwischen mir und Lower keine gute Beziehung herrscht wissen einige, dieser Mod hat das gezeigt, wie er ist und wie er war als er mein erstes Tagebuch kaputtgemacht hat. 

Ich kann den Käufer verstehen und an dem Kauf des Mods gibt es nichts auszusetzen, ich hätte bis zu einer bestimmten Summe auch mitgeboten.
Der Preis ist jedoch viel zu noedrig und der dadurch entstandnen große Geldverlust würde mir schon ein schlechtes Gewissen machen. Aber dass das Geld anderer dabei in den Sand gesetzt wurde... Dann ist es doch die allergrößte Frechheit das auf die leichte Schulter zu nehmen und sich auf eine solche Art und Weise zu verabschieden.

Ganz ehrlich, ich habe keine Lust ihm bei PCGHX irgendwo noch einmal zu begegnen.

Für das ganze hier kann Lovro keine Ausrede haben. Es hätte viele andere Wegr gegeben, dass Projekt ERFOLGREICH zu beenden!

Gruß -MIRROR-

P.s.: danke für die Aufklärung vom Käufer über den PC, ich bin echt schockiert und all das spricht auch für den Verlauf des Tagebuchs.

Übrigens ist es normal das beim CM690 II das Gitter etwas nach innen geht, das ist normal.


----------



## UnnerveD (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Harter Tobak bis hierher - zwar habe ich ähnliches (aufgrund der fehlenden Bilder) schon vermutet, aber insgeheim habe ich dann doch gehofft, dass Lower uns doch noch überrascht...

Ich bin gespannt, woran uns paradroid noch teilhaben lässt. Auch bin ich gespannt, mit welchen Konsequenzen Lower rechnen muss (falls das jemand in Erwägung zieht).

@paradroid
tut mir leid, dass der Deal für dich so gelaufen ist und dass du jetzt (vermeintlich) mehr Arbeit mit dem PC hast als Lower zuvor- dennoch finde ich es gut, dass du darauf geboten hast und somit zumindest den Kindern geholfen hast. (Zumindest gehe ich davon aus, dass wenigstens das Geld im Hospital ankommt)


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Also für den Preis ist der rechner total in Ordnung...wenn ich mir aber vorstelle er wär für 1000€ rausgegangen wär das abgelieferte Ergebnis eine absolute Frechheit...nicht nur das datt Ding total verschmutzt ist, sonder Lower hat auch einfach absolut schlampig gearbeitet. Die Lüfter laufen nicht wie man es wünscht, überall Dreck und Kratzer...Kabelmanagement ist ja mal gar nicht vorhanden...also das Ergebnis ist einfach lachhaft...wie ich finde sry aber das ist meine Meinung.

Naja aber schön wenn der Käufer sich über den PC freut...wenigstens einer der sich freut.


----------



## plichi (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



UnnerveD schrieb:


> Zumindest gehe ich davon aus, dass wenigstens das Geld im Hospital ankommt



Ich will hier keinem was unterstellen. Das vorweg. Aber nach allem was passiert ist.. sollte man im Krankenhaus mal nachfragen


----------



## McZonk (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



plichi schrieb:


> Ich will hier keinem was unterstellen. Das vorweg. Aber nach allem was passiert ist.. sollte man im Krankenhaus mal nachfragen


Da wir in Form des Forums die "Basis" für dieses Projekt stellen, sind wir da auch dran. Also bitte alle zurück lehnen und entspannen.

*@pArAdRoId: *Vielen Dank für dein Update. Solche detaillierten Postings haben diesem Tagebuch bisher gefehlt. Schade nur, dass es in einer derart schlechten Stimmung stattfinden muss.


----------



## Cleriker (22. Februar 2011)

Jetzt bin ich irgendwie froh, dass meine Frau mich davon abgehalten hat, auch darauf zu bieten. 
Schade, dass die Umsetzung dieser Mod so endete, aber vielleicht entschließt sich der Käufer ja dazu uns mit Bildern der vollendeten (instandgesetzten) Version zu beglücken...


----------



## -MIRROR- (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Jetzt kann man auch verstehen, wieso Lower so wenig Bilder für uns gebracht hat.

Aus dem Material hätte man viel mehr machen können, ist echt schade um die tolle Hardware. Der PC wäre mehr als doppelt so viel Geld wert, wenn man den Mod richtig gemacht hätte.


----------



## Lolm@n (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

@pArAdRoId

Danke das du immerhin mal ein gutes Update gebracht hast 

Aber ich denk zu dem Preis kannst du auch nichts sagen den der geht voll in Ordnung wie ich finde, wenn du keine Freude mehr hast kannst ihn ja auseinandernehmen und in die Bucht oder in den MP werfen 600€ holst du noch locker raus 

MfG


----------



## pArAdRoId (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Moin Männers,

ich möchte echt darum bitten von Kommentaren wie "für das Geld ist der Rechner ok" abzusehen bis ich mein mehrteiliges und ggf. mehrtägiges Update abgeschlossen hab. Ihr geht davon aus das der Rest 1000% funktioniert.

Wie ich schrieb: Eingeschalten wird heute (natürlich habe ich gestern schon eingeschalten, ich werds aber erst heute abend posten können). Und was da noch alles kam - man wirds nicht vermuten (oder mittlerweilen doch?).

Ebenso, nur weil ich das auf die Sarkastische und Lustige schreibe und das auch so klingt, heisst das nicht das "wenigstens der Käufer zufrieden ist". Wenn die Probleme nicht behoben werden, wird das zumindest von meiner Seite aus erhebliche Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen.

Da interpretiert ihr zu viel Gutes in diesen Mod, sorry.

Unter diesem Aspekt könnt ihr ja mein Update nochmal lesen - ich habe ein paar Spitzen hinterlassen die man so direkt nicht sieht. Mit etwas (negativer) Phantasie werdet ihr schon auf manche Dinge kommen.

Also - stay tuned.


----------



## ernest79 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



pArAdRoId schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> 
> Da interpretiert ihr zu viel Gutes in diesen Mod, sorry.
> ...


 
meinst du sowas: 

"du Trottel. Ich liebe Selbstgespräche bei denen ich mich beschimpfen kann!" 

ne ernsthaft, Hut ab, ich hätte persönlich nach Recherche hier nicht mitgeboten... 

Aber wenn du Hilfe brauchst... und die RamRiegel zu Geld machen willst 
kann ich helfen.

Gruß Björn


----------



## floric (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Sehr interessant zu lesen!
Klingt ja leider nicht "so" toll... 
Ich freue mich aber riesig auf dein Update heute Abend.
Schade, dass es nicht so geworden ist. Die Idee fand ich toll, als ich es das erste Mal gelesen habe.
Hätte jemand mit mehr Erfahrung das gemacht, wäre das wohl filmreif geworden mit feierlicher Übergabe des Schecks in der Abschlussszene. Ein paar strahlende Kinder und ein Hightech-Computer.
Wenn das Geld im Krankenhaus noch ankommt, ist aber wenigstens der Hauptgrund noch gerettet.


----------



## >ExX< (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hast du sehr schön geschrieben ,deine Posts, pArAdRoId


----------



## Lower (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte mich hiermit auch bedanken, dass PArAdRoId die Bilder gepostet hat. Unglücklicherweise hat er mir einige Probleme aufgelistet, die ihm beim Testen aufgefallen sind.

Ich habe mich mit ihm per E-Mail in Kontakt gesetzt und werde ihm bezüglich seiner Probleme behilflich sein.

Zudem werde ich morgen/übermorgen das Geld von meiner Mutter erhalten und es direkt an das Spital überweisen. 

lg Lovro


----------



## kero81 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hast ja ziemlich sauber gearbeitet Lovro... Also den Radistand lasse ich dann doch nicht von Dir machen...  Neneneneee...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Sooo jetzt kommt mal wieder ein typischer Nobody Post woraufhin mich keiner mehr leiden kann aber egal mich kann eh keiner mehr Leiden. 

Ehrlich gesagt weis ich nicht mehr was ich von der ganzen Sache halten soll.
Ich denke aber es zeigt die mal wieder die Mentalität des Menschen recht deutlich.
Ein Sündenbock muss her und es passt wieder alles.
In dem Fall ist es hier Lower.
Aber mal so gefragt, wer von euch kennt ihn Persönlich ?
Wer von euch weiß wie es bei ihm aus sieht ?
Ich kenn ihn nur etwas aus dem TS. Und ich denke das ist schon weit mehr als wie die meisten anderen....
Ihr macht ihn hier fertig ohne ende. Ohne vlt darauf zu achten das nicht nur er Fehler gemacht haben könnte.
Ja Lower hat Fehler gemacht. Wie jeder Mensch. 
Und ihr lieber mit user ? Ihr habt doch immer so nette Komentare geschrieben oder ?...
Oder die nette Moderation die auch hier und da mit von der Party war....

Was ich versuche zu sagen ist jeder hier hat Fehler gemacht und nicht nur Lower. Das sollte man vlt nicht auser acht lassen auch wenn es unangenehm ist. 

Sicher hätte man das ganze besser machen können. 
Aber seht es mal so das hier ist mit der erste Spenden Mod der überhaupt fertig wurde.
Und was ist mit dem Mod von Jolo ? Der wird auch nicht fertig aber hey das ist ja ok... oder nicht ? Da kann wohl jeder sein Urteil selber fällen.
Und das das moden eines Rechners ziemlich langwierig werden kann weiß so denke ich jeder der ein Tagebuch hat.

Im nachhinein betrachtet ohne die Kommentare zu sehen denke ich hat Lower recht gute Arbeit gemacht. Wenngleich er etwas mit Updates etc nicht hinterher kam, aber wenn sich die Eltern von einen Scheiden lassen und man auch noch zur Schule geht denke ich hat man andere Dinge im Kopf als so ein und bitte entschuldigt diesen Ausdruck, Scheiß Mod. 
Wie bereits gesagt ich Rechne Lower hoch an das er hier das fertig gemacht hat und nicht aufgegeben hat.
Trotz dieser teilweise doch recht heftigen Kommentare.

Was den Post von pArAdRoId betrifft nun ich weiß nicht einiges klingt mir doch Recht komisch. Und ich gebe zu bedenken das es nur die eine Meinung ist.
Und solange die Meinung von Lower hier nicht steht ja solange bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung.
Und wie war das noch gleich mir der Gewährleistung nach eu Recht bei Privatkäufen ?
Die besteht solange kein Ausschluss steht den Lower allerdings geschrieben hat. Und daher finde ich es doch etwas überzogen von pArAdRoId hier noch weitere Forderungen zu stellen. 
Sicher mag es gut sein das er etwas aus seiner Sicht geschrieben hat aber naja...

So und jetzt dürft ihr mich wieder hassen da ich nicht so der allgemeinen Meinung hier bin.


----------



## Cleriker (22. Februar 2011)

Für so etwas hasst einen hier keiner, also komm wieder raus aus deinem Loch.


----------



## Lower (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

@ Kero: Möchte ich auch selbst nicht, keine Sorge 

@ Nobody: Danke, wenigstens einer der mich versteht!  Natürlich liegt die größte Schuld an mir und ich sehe es ein, allerdings waren so viele Faktoren, die ich nicht öffentlich preisgegeben habe, welche mich aber am Weiterarbeiten gehindert haben 

lg Lovro


----------



## Infin1ty (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

@Nobody:



> Im nachhinein betrachtet ohne die Kommentare zu sehen denke ich hat  Lower recht gute Arbeit gemacht. Wenngleich er etwas mit Updates etc  nicht hinterher kam, aber wenn sich die Eltern von einen Scheiden lassen  und man auch noch zur Schule geht denke ich hat man andere Dinge im  Kopf als so ein und bitte entschuldigt diesen Ausdruck, Scheiß Mod.


Lower ist/war nachweislich ständig im Forum Online und hat HW gekauft, gebencht etc. Da kannst du mir doch nicht erzählen dass er keine Zeit hatte ?

Ja, auch ich kenne Lower nicht, und ich finde es auch nicht ok wie auf ihm rumgehackt wird aber du kannst das was Lower hier abgezogen hat nicht rechtfertigen. 

@Lower:
Lovro, du bedankst dich dass er die Bilder gepostet hat... 
Da fehlen mir die Worte. Das wäre DEINE Aufgabe gewesen,
ich hätte jetzt eine Entschuldigung erwartet  Wenn du sie nicht angekündigt hättest, ok.
Aber das hast du und ich finde du hättest das Versprechen einhalten sollen.



> Natürlich liegt die größte Schuld an mir und ich sehe es ein,  allerdings waren so viele Faktoren, die ich nicht öffentlich  preisgegeben habe, welche mich aber am Weiterarbeiten gehindert haben


Du bist nicht verpflichtet die Faktoren in irgendeiner Weise preiszugeben, und das erwartet auch niemand. 
Das mit deinen Eltern tut mir schrecklich leid, und dass du besseres zu tun hast ist auch klar -
Aber du warst nachweißlich ständig hier Online, hast gebencht und HW gekauft.


----------



## Kaki008 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Endlich mal nen Statemant von ihm!
Naja schade, dass es so Enden musste.

Greetz
Kaki


----------



## Cleriker (22. Februar 2011)

Kennst du den Spruch: "Ein Ende kann auch ein Anfang sein."
Du hast es versucht, es hat nicht alles geklappt, du kannst es beim nächsten mal besser machen.
Lass dich nicht unter kriegen, aber vergiss diese Lektion nicht.


----------



## Lolm@n (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dem Mod von Jolo ? Der wird auch nicht fertig aber hey das ist ja ok... oder nicht ? Da kann wohl jeder sein Urteil selber fällen.
> Und das das moden eines Rechners ziemlich langwierig werden kann weiß so denke ich jeder der ein Tagebuch hat.




Das mit Jolo stimm ich dir voll zu und das wissen auch alle die sein TB verfolgt habe :devol:
Ich denke auch das alles gesagt ist und man einfach noch die Final Update anschaut von pArAdRoId und Lower (wenn von ihm noch was kommt wie es versprochen war) und dann das ganze bei Akte legt 

Und ich muss auch sagen das pArAdRoId sehr details vervorhebt die schleifspuren des Meshs sorry das kann jedem passieren beim zusammenfügen usw. 
Jedoch will ich noch nichts sagen denn er hat ja noch ein Teil offen Vllt kommt noch was wirklich tragisches (wobei vorallem das mit dem Satadock ist schon schlecht gelösst!) 

MFG


----------



## Lower (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich habe ja schon des Öfteren entschuldigt, und es tut mir auch wirklich leid, dass es so enden musste, aber es ist fertig und ich finde, dass das zählt!

Es stimmt auch, dass ich regelmäßig online war und gebencht habe. In diesem Punkt bin ich zu unreif an die Sache herangegangen und habe mich entgegen meinem eigentlich wichtigeren Projekt mit meinem Hobby beschäftigt. Ich bin einfach noch nicht in der Lage soetwas zu machen, das sehe ich ein und ich habe es mir gemerkt. Eine Lektion war das sicher.

lg Lovro

€DIT: Das Sata-Dock war leider von Anfang an defekt. Es gab einige Probleme mit dem erkennen der HDDs.

Paradroid hat mir einige Probleme geschildert, die er sicher auch hier schreiben wird. Offensichtlich sind einige Dinge beim Versand schiefgelaufen, die vorher nicht aufgetreten sind. Ich habe den finalen Test meinen Eltern gezeigt, diese können bezeugen, dass, vor dem Versand, der PC einwandfrei funktioniert hat.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> @Nobody:
> Lower ist/war nachweislich ständig im Forum Online und hat HW gekauft, gebencht etc. Da kannst du mir doch nicht erzählen dass er keine Zeit hatte ?
> 
> Ja, auch ich kenne Lower nicht, und ich finde es auch nicht ok wie auf ihm rumgehackt wird aber du kannst das was Lower hier abgezogen hat nicht rechtfertigen.
> ...



Nun ich bin auch ständig im Forum hmm komisch und das obwohl ich nicht am PC bin. Schon seltsam das sich der Browser nicht selbständig abmeldet sobald man aufsteht und was anderes macht... Wer wohl daran Schuld ist ? Die Iluminatie ? die Templer ? oder gar Lower ?
Mir obliegt wie gesagt kein Urteil. Und ich weiß auch nicht was nun gekauft wurde und was nicht. Ich weiß aber das ein Mod nicht fortlaufend weiterbau ist.
Und auch wenn das einige User nun wieder als Werbung ansehen werden und mich wieder rund machen wollen deswegen,
Ich hab auch ein Tagebuch. 
Und bei mir komm ich auch gerade nicht mit der Front weiter weil eben ein Teil fehlt...

Sicher kann man das noch ewig fortführen. Indem du wieder zitierst und ich ebenfalls wieder. Aber nein, ich werde nichtweiter darauf antworten denn solches ja nennen wir es in dem Fall mal gespämme trägt eine Mitschuld an dem was aus diesem Tagebuch geworden ist.



Lower schrieb:


> @ Nobody: Danke, wenigstens einer der mich versteht!  Natürlich liegt die größte Schuld an mir und ich sehe es ein, allerdings waren so viele Faktoren, die ich nicht öffentlich preisgegeben habe, welche mich aber am Weiterarbeiten gehindert haben
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und das ist das was ich meinte. jeder hat ein Reallive, einmal ist es gut und dann trift einen wieder die harte Faust der Wahrheit. Nicht immer ist alles wunderbar und es läuft nie alles so wie es soll. Aber meiner Meinung nach ist es der Verkehrte Weg aufzugeben und Vogel Straus zu spielen.

Und das man im netz nicht alles offenlegt was sich bei einem ereignet nun ich denke das sollte jeden klar sein. Wenn nicht nun dann solte derjenige ganz schnell eine Therapie machen aber ich denke das hat keiner hier nötig, oder ?


----------



## pArAdRoId (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hossa,

also Nobody, im Gegenzug zu Anderen schätze ich Deine Posts - Du schreibst auch das was die anderen nicht hören oder sehen wollen. Finde ich gut, und ich lese Dich auch immer wieder gerne.

Allerdings vertust Du Dich leider gerade bei einer Sache sehr:



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Was den Post von pArAdRoId betrifft nun ich weiß nicht einiges klingt mir doch Recht komisch. Und ich gebe zu bedenken das es nur die eine Meinung ist.
> Und solange die Meinung von Lower hier nicht steht ja solange bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung.
> Und wie war das noch gleich mir der Gewährleistung nach eu Recht bei Privatkäufen ?
> Die besteht solange kein Ausschluss steht den Lower allerdings geschrieben hat. Und daher finde ich es doch etwas überzogen von pArAdRoId hier noch weitere Forderungen zu stellen.
> ...



Damit magst Du zwar erstmal recht haben, was aber viele Ebay- und Privatverkäufer nicht wisse ist, das Du trotzdem für eine Funktionalität, die Du zugesichert hast, haftbar (im Sinne von Gewährleistung) gemacht werden kannst und wirst.

Beispiel? Stell Dir vor, ich verkaufe Dir ein Auto das rumzickt. Die Bremsen gehen nicht. Ich schreibe aber in meiner Anzeige: Das Fahrzeug entspricht StVO. Damit kannst Du mich belangen. Deswegen ist es auch wichtig bei Ebay alles genau zu umschreiben, gerade auch Dinge die nicht gehen oder Probleme machen.

Schrott verkaufen und sich dann auf das Gewährleistungsausschlussrecht zu beziehen funktioniert gottseidank nicht - ob man es gewusst hat oder nicht.

In diesem Fall? Ich möchte mein Post heute abend nicht vorziehen, aber laut Ebayangebot wurde dem Käufer ein problemlos funktionierender PC versprochen mit allen Eigenschaften die aufgezählt wurden. Zum Beispiel ein CM 690 II Advanced Gehäuse. Hey, das hat aber einen funktionierenden Topslot-Tray für HDDs - oder steht in der Artikelbeschreibung: Topslot Tray leider defekt und deswegen nicht vorhanden? Also darf man als Käufer davon ausgehen das es vorhanden ist. Zumal - selbst wenn ich den Thread hier als Basis dazu nehme - er ja nirgends geschrieben hat, das das Teil oben nicht mehr drin ist. 

Und er hat sich natürlich den Thread zu eigen gemacht - er hat in der Auktion darauf verlinkt.

Du verstehst wohin das führt und um ehrlich zu sein: Gerichte sind immernoch recht "Pro-Käufer". Das sage ich nur, weil DU mit Recht angefangen hast, nicht falsch verstehen, ok?

Ich möchte nur das, das auch Du nur wolltest, hättest Du das Teil unter diesen Voraussetzungen ersteigert: Einen funktionstüchtigen PC mit allen versprochenen Eigenschaften.

Aber mehr dazu später ...


----------



## we3dm4n (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

@Lower
Toll und wieso lässt du nicht einfach direkt das Geld vom Konto deiner Mutter an das Spital überweisen? Dauert auf deinem genannten Weg wahrscheinlich doch wieder nur länger.

Man überlegt sich VOR einem Projekt, ob man es auch bewerkstelligen kann und sollte auch über mögliche Störungen nachdenken - natürlich kann nicht alles vorhergesehen werden, wie in diesem Fall, doch trotzdem kann man wenigstens Versprechen DIREKT entschuldigen.

Wenn man nebenbei Sachen verkaufen kann und auch noch Benchen (was totale Zeitverschwendung ist - meiner Meinung nach) kann, so hat man auch die Zeit wenigstens ein paar Zeilen im weitaus wichtigeren Projekttagebuch zu verfassen und die Leser nicht mit leeren Versprechungen zurückzulassen. Erst diese Dummheit hat dir doch diese Kommentare eingebracht...also nicht wundern, sondern Ursachenforschung betreiben.

@Nobody
Es gibt ein Reallife (das wahre Leben), aber Reallive ist mir neu...

Der Mod wurde übrigens als funktionstüchtig verkauft, wenn er dies nicht ist oder eben noch besser "nicht wie beschrieben" kannn der Verkäufer sehr wohl haftbar gemacht werden. Hatte ich schon zu Hauf, da ich viel bei ebay kaufe und die Verkäufer hatten natürlich das Nachsehen.


----------



## -MIRROR- (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Damit ist wohl das Wichtigste gesagt. Lower's Standpunkt ist jetzt klar und er hat sich auch meiner Meinung nach mit genügend Einsicht entschuldigt.

@ Lower

Egal wie wir zueinander stehen: Du kannst im Nachhinein noch etwas für das Projekt tun und ein finales Update schreiben, wie es sich gehört, das richtig gut aussieht, eine Menge Bilder und Text drumrum hat, sowie ein letztes Statement. Was eben dazu gehört... Damit kannst du dich retten. Dann wird auch kaum einer mehr deinen Ausschluss als Folge diesen tragischen Filmes ( so kommt es mir hier alles vor) einfordern.

@ Nobody 2.0

Du bist ja auch so ein ganz spezieller.. Deine Meinung ist ok, bloß fehlt da eben doch dein realistisches Denken. Also pArAdRoId hat ja mal einfach genau das geschrieben, wie es passiert ist, er hat doch keine bösen Absichten oder Unwahrheiten dazugedichtet. Außerdem ist das ganze hier schon schlimm, wenn man sich das ganze Geld, die Zeit usw. durch den Kopf gehen lässt und realisiert, was da eig. bei herausgekommen ist. 

Es kann unmöglich eine relevante Mitschuld der Community an dem Scheitern des Projektes geben. Wenn man solch ein Projekt starten will muss man vieles planen und sich Gedanken machen. Dann hat man einen Plan, wonach man den auch durchzieht. Dass man auch versucht regelmäßig Zeit einzuplanen und demnach in der Freizeit Prioritäten setzen muss ist doch schlicht und einfach mal klar. Das ist hier kein Tagebuch, einfach so, sondern etwas, wo auch etwas dranhängt..

Mit freundlichen Grüßen -MIRROR-


----------



## Lower (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

@ we3dm4n: 

Da meine Mutter eh schon genug zu arbeiten hat wollte ich ihr zusätzliche Aufgaben ersparen.

@ -MIRROR-: Aus meiner Sicht ist die ganze Sache schon längst gegessen. Ein Update werde ich noch machen keine Sorge!

lg Lovro


----------



## darkycold (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Das ist doch das Richtige fürs Nachmittagsfernsehn.


Bezogen auf e-bay und Käuferschutz.
Ich werf mal die beiden Wörtchen "arglistige Täuschung" in den Raum.
Das ist §123 BGB.
Frei übersetzt heist es dort, dass der Verkäufer trotz vorhandener Fehler diese verschweigt, um vom Käufer die Willenserklärung zu bekommen, spricht man von arglistiger Täuschung.

Hilft übrigens auch beim privaten Autokauf


----------



## Lower (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Das war von mir allerdings nicht beabsichtigt! Ich hatte schlicht und ergreifend nicht daran gedacht!

Lower


----------



## -MIRROR- (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Das schützt dich nicht vor Strafe. Der Käufer kann dich anzeigen udn du bist am Arsch. Ich denke du kannst froh sein, dass es so gekommen ist, wie es gekommen ist, er wird dich schon nicht anzeigen..

Auch das ist eine Lehre des Ganzen hier... eBay ist kein Flohmarkt


----------



## Lower (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ja ich verstehe. 
Ich habe allerdings eh schon alles daran gesetzt die Mängel/Probleme nachträglich zu lösen. Viele sind teils auch wegen mangelnder Aufmerksamkeit und Eile entstanden! (vergessene CD o.Ä.)

lg Lovro


----------



## pArAdRoId (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Bevor ich Lower auf die Email antworte und danach mein Update fortsetze, möchte ich doch noch mal in Ruhe auf die Posts im Detail antworten, die so zwischendrin aufgepoppt sind.

Initial muss man eines sagen, egal was ich auch an FAKTEN (und nicht Meinung) schreibe: Ich bin Pro-Lower, ich bin Pro-Mod - und das auch schon bevor ich den PC ersteigert habe - sonst hätte ich nicht versucht zu "Pushen". Ich bin KEIN Schnäppchenjäger der sich jetzt über erfundene Dinge aufregt, die seinen Profit an der Kiste schmälern. Ich will den PC nicht in Einzelteilen verscherbeln (auch wenn ich damit vielleicht im Idealfall immernoch genug Kohle rausholen könnte) - ich will ihn so Nutzen wie er ist - abgesehen von ein paar kleinen und persöhnlichen Modifikationen. Ich bitte darum meine Posts auch in diesem Licht zu lesen!

Solange sich von Lower auch bemüht wird, die Probleme des PC zu lösen und das nicht wie üblich lange oder ungewis dauert, bin ich auch im entferntesten daran interessiert irgendwie "Rechtlich" zu werden. Worauf ich aber keine Lust hab ist leeres Bla und falsche Versprechungen.

Ich habe das Update geschrieben, aus mehreren Gründen. Nicht weil der PC jetzt Probleme machen könnte, sondern weil Lower es bisher versäumt hat - vielleicht verpeilt, vielleicht geschämt - man weiss es nicht. Ich hätte das Update auch bei einem perfekten Gerät gemacht. Dann aber vielleicht mit etwas weniger Sarkasmus, aber das ist halt meine Art damit umzugehen. 

Es wurde ständig darum gebeten mehr von dem Mod zu erfahren, Details zu bekommen, Bilder zu sehen - als ich das ganze eben in einer mir sinnvoll erscheinenden Detailstufe geschildert habe (und die Bilder sind keine Meinung, es sind immernoch Fakten) wurde wieder gemosert.

Nochmal, es geht hier NICHT darum, Lower zu diskreditieren. Darum mag es möglicherweise anderen Postern gehen, mir jedoch nicht (wir erinnern uns, Pro-Lower, Pro-Mod ...). Primär geht es aber schon darum, den Neidhammeln dieses ach so wertigen PC die Realität mal vor Augen zu halten.

Den Thread von Jolo habe ich absichtlich aus der Versenkung geholt. Ich fand es unfair, das dieser mit den gleichen Mitteln spielen konnte wie Lower, ihm wurde es aber durchgelassen. Generell sind viele hier im Forum zu gutgläubig, scheint mir. Denn selbst jetzt wird Hurra geschriehen, wenn der Modder die Leute wieder auf die lange Bank schiebt. 

Es ist aber egal ob derjenige Shopbetreiber ist oder Schüler, ob er 40 oder 15 ist, ob er wichtigeres im Berufsleben hat oder einfach nur pupertäre "Probleme" hat. Es darf gerne gleich behandelt werden. Fakt ist, egal wie es jetzt gekommen ist mit dem Mod, es steht 1:0 für Lower, den er hat ihn irgendwie fertig bekommen. Andererseits lese ich gerade auch wieder von Lower Dinge die er verspricht und frage mich: Mensch Junge, spiel erstmal ein Spiel komplett fertig bevor Du dich anderen widmest, lernst Du wieder nix?

Aber darum geht es nur entfernt.

Danke für die Posts und die Gedanken darüber. Und damit meine ich beide Seiten, die, die zustimmen, und die, die nicht zustimmen. Wobei ich mich immer noch Frage was es bei Fakten und Fotos nicht zum zustimmen gibt. Aber hey, ihr seid ja schon erwachsen, ihr werdet schon wissen was ihr so schreibt. Danke auch für das Interesse und die Kritik.

Ich würde gerne von Dir, Nobody, wissen, was denn jetzt genau "Recht komisch" an meinen Posts klingt. Das ich sie mit Sarkasmus geschrieben habe, weil ich leider den weiteren Verlauf der Geschichte des Mods kenne? Wo bitte ist an meinen Kommentaren, die sich auf die Bilder beziehen, eine Meinung die kein faktum ist? Lüge ich?

Lolm@n, bei einem gemoddeten Gehäuse kommt es auf was genau an? Auf die Details? Auf die Arbeit? Es wurde doch damit geworben, das es so einzigartig ist. Ja, ist es - und ich will sicher nicht auf den Fehlern rumreiten - ich will nur darauf hinweisen. Im übrigen sind die grünen Gitter alle Top lackiert. Ebenso alles Weisse am Gehäuse das nicht aus Plastik ist oder Rückblenden heisst.

Weil das auch kurz angesprochen wurde: ich halte die Probleme nicht für die Schuld des Versandunternehmens - auch nicht des Versandes. Eher beziehen sich die Probleme auf die Halbherzigkeit mit der Lower Dinge angeht. Warum auch immer, sei es die Jugend und die damit verbundene Naivität oder andere Probleme. Aber das sind seine Dinge und sollten auch nicht ins Licht gezerrt werden, ausser er schreibt es selber. Ok, Nobody, das war eine Meinung, aber die Fakten dazu entnimmst Du bitte einfach dem kompletten Thread hier.

So, jetzt zu Lower in einer Email und danach das lustige Update.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



pArAdRoId schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne von Dir, Nobody, wissen, was denn jetzt genau "Recht komisch" an meinen Posts klingt. Das ich sie mit Sarkasmus geschrieben habe, weil ich leider den weiteren Verlauf der Geschichte des Mods kenne? Wo bitte ist an meinen Kommentaren, die sich auf die Bilder beziehen, eine Meinung die kein faktum ist? Lüge ich?



Lüge,Meinungsverdrehung,Unwahrheit und Halbwahrheit.
Diese Wörter sind im Sinn Verwand doch sie haben unterschiedliche bedeutungen.

Bedeutungen die jeder anders auffassen kann und auch wird.

Ich bezichtige dich aber keinesfalls der Lüge nein.
Ich denke nur und ich hoffe du nimmst mir das jetzt nicht übel, das du ziemlich parteisch schreibst was anversich auch logisch ist. 

Und dennoch komisch kamm mir ua eben neben einigen Formulierungen auch vor das du dich über Teilweise kleinigkeiten aufregst etc. Und das du einerseits hier mit verständniß etc argumentierst und auf der anderen Seite etwas Perfektes haben willst wenngleich du noch selbst modifizieren willst wie du schreibst.
Bei den ausdrücken kommt mir ebenfalls einiges komisch vor was ich aber auch Falsch einschätzen kann da ich von dir noch nicht all zu viel gelesen habe abgesehen von diesen Ellenlangen Texten die zwar einerseits Unterhaltsam sein mögen als anderer seits auch Angreifend sind.
Weshalb es noch etwas schwierig ist gerade bei dir zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen was oftmals weitaus interessanter ist als das was auf den Zeilen steht.

Auf weitere Posts Antworte ich nicht weiter den ich wollte eigentlich keinen Weiteren kommentar hier verfassen da es eigentlich wieder in einer uns wohlbekanten Richtung geht die wie so oft in das ein und das selbe Ergebnis endet.
Denoch hab ich pArAdRoId zuliebe noch einmal geantwortet was nun vorerst auch das letzte mal ist.

Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## pArAdRoId (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ärgerlich ...

Nun, als ich gerade mein Update Posten wollte - flog mir die Bilder-Anhangsfunktion um die Ohren. Ja, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Somit muss ich euch in alter Lowermanier das versprochene Update schuldig bleiben - ich möchte das nicht ohne weitere Bilder posten. Scheinbar liegts einfach am Thread, er hat eine schlechte Aura und lässt Lower und mich nicht so, wie wir eigentlich wollen. 

Ich hoffe das stellt kein Problem dar?


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. Februar 2011)

Kannst doch erstmal ohne Bilder posten.. 

Nachreichen wird schon klappen ^^

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## McZonk (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Lag vermutlich daran, dass - wie angekündigt - ab 00:00 Uhr mit der Umstellung auf das neue VB4 begonnen wurde. Heute sollte aber alles mit neuem Uploadeditor laufen


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



McZonk schrieb:


> Lag vermutlich daran, dass - wie angekündigt - ab 00:00 Uhr mit der Umstellung auf das neue VB4 begonnen wurde. Heute sollte aber alles mit neuem Uploadeditor laufen



Ich habe zwar noch nichts mit dem Bilder-Upload mit der neuen Forensoftware gehabt, aber ich denke das funktioniert. Dafür habe ich aber viele andere Mängel festegestellt und ich bin noch nicht fertig mit dem Kennenlernen der neuen Software


----------



## pArAdRoId (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Daran könnte es wohl liegen - ich sag doch, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. 

Na hoffentlich spuckt mir die Technik beim Update heute Abend nicht in die Suppe.


----------



## darkycold (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Freu mich aufs Update.. Bin gespannt was noch so alles kommt..
Ps,.. Machs wirklich gute Bilder.


----------



## pArAdRoId (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Und weiter geht’s:

Akt 5
Episode 1 - das grausige Erwachen

Nun, es kommt der Moment an dem die Wahrheit einem ins Gesicht springt – ob man will oder nicht. Der Moment war für mich und den Mod gerade gekommen. Nach 2 Stunden Akklimatisierung und Durchsicht aller Schlauchverbindungen, Lüfter und Fremdteile war es soweit.

Der Kollege und ich schalten den Green Spirit ein. Natürlich nur das Netzteil – und lauschten erstmal der Stille und bewunderten die leuchtende Led auf dem EVGA Board. Ok, es hat nicht geknallt, es hat nicht gestunken und das Board zeigt an, das es eigentlich könnte wenn wir wollten.
Super dachten wir uns. Also auf zum nächsten Akrobatikakt. Warum ich einen unabhängigen Kollegen gebeten habe mit mir auszupacken und den Funktionstest durchzuführen, mag sich jeder selber ausmalen.

Während der Kollege den Stromstecker in der Hand hielt – für den Fall das ich schreiend den Rechner ausschalten will, was ja bei ATX super schnell geht, wenn man einfach den Stecker zieht, drückte ich oben auf den Powerknopf.

Stille. Erneutes drücken. Stille. Wieder erneutes drücken. Noch mehr Stille ausser dem Geklicke des Knopfes. Fein fein, Kabel kontrolliert und gesehen: die Anschlüsse oben sind zwar vorhanden (nicht so wie der Sata-Tray-Anschluss), allerdings nicht angesteckt. Ok, wie ich schon lesen durfte, schiebt Lower sowas jetzt gerne auf den Versand – das kann ich aber leider so nicht unterstützen. Wäre ja nur der Anschluss am Mobo für den Poweranschluss abgegangen, hätten ja Reset, USB und Audio noch dran sein müssen. Selbst einen abgerutschten Resetanschluss könnte ich noch auf den Transport schieben. Aber erklärt mir das mal bitte bei USB (9 Polig) oder HDAudio bei Kabeln die hinter der Rückwand laufen.

Das war mit Sicherheit kein Transportschaden, die Vermutung liegt hier nahe, das nach dem Anbau des Deckels nur das Nötigste angeschlossen wurde – vielleicht sogar garnichts. Der geneigte Leser des gesamten Thread mag das selber einschätzen. Man sieht hier aber deutlich: durch und durch qualitatives Modding in Reinform. Eigentlich hätte beim Ebayangebot etwas ähnliches stehen dürfen wie: „Verkaufe Bausatz zum Selberbasteln – ich hab nämlich keinen Bock mehr“.

Nun gut, egal, das Anschliessen kostet ja nichts, ist ja nichts kaputt. Somit habe ich auch kein wirkliches Problem damit. Ebenso wenig wie mit schlecht lackierten, verkratzten oder verstaubten Gehäusen. Mit Schrauben oder Dreck der beim öffnen rausfliegt. Mit manchen nicht so schön gesleevten Leitungen. Denn auch wenn das Nobody behauptet hat: Ich erwarte keinen 100% Mod und ich will das Ding auch nicht modden, ich will es meinen Ansprüchen nach modifizeren. Festplatten, Karten, Ram – fertig. Du hast auch recht das man bei mir unbedingt zwischen den Zeilen lesen muss, dort steht bei allem Sarkasmus und Spass die eigentliche Wahrheit – und die ist eben manchmal grausam. Du kannst mir gerne per PM antworten. Schön das Du es direkt so überblickt hast, ich habe mich in Dir nicht getäuscht. Ich nehme Dir bisher im übrigen nichts übel.

So weiter im Text, kein Problem, das EVGA hat ja ebenso Taster am Board.

Kurzum – eingeschaltet und dann nur noch staunend geschaut. Zuerst dachten wir ja, das im Nachbarhaus ein Hubschrauber gelandet ist. Allerdings erkannten wir schnell, das wir einen Lüfter nicht überprüfen konnten: den vom Netzteil – ein kurzer Nahbereichs Hörcheck – ja, rechtes Ohr lebt noch – und es wird wohl ein Kabel in den Lüfter hängen. Wir erinnern uns, beim Sleeven wird der Strang dicker. Leider ist der Sleevestrang von aussen nicht gesichert. Vermutlich ist durch das transportieren der ATX-Strang ein wenig hineingerutscht.

Ok, ausgemacht, ein wenig am Strang gerüttelt und wieder angemacht: Stille. Fein haben wir gedacht – fälschlicherweise. Aber dazu später.

Der Zeitpunkt ist gekommen dem Bootbild und Screen ins Gesicht zu schauen, belustigt durch das Gepiepse beim EVGA (das Ding zählt die USB Anschlüsse mit Piepstönen, es zählte 4) fast vergessen ins Bios zu gehen, aber doch noch durch einen beherzten Sprung auf die Delete-Taste erreicht. Na das fühlt sich doch mal gut an. Jetzt mal umsehen, was gibt es hier so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal abgesehen von der falschen Urzeit und dem Jahr auf 2009 (war was mit der Batterie?) streifen meine Augen zufrieden über den Prozessor, Speed, Anzahl und Ram. Halt stop, wie zufrieden?! Dort steht 2040MB – ist der zweite Riegel Bier holen gegangen?

Also nochmal ausgeschaltet und die Riegel überprüft. Nope, sitzen eigentlich fest in den Sockeln. Nochmal gestartet. Nichts, kein Muckser, Bios POST hängt auf 68 fest.

Ausgeschaltet und im Internet nach einem Manual gesucht. Hurra, POST 68 gibt es nicht in der Anleitung. Ach, war bestimmt ein Schluckauf, nochmal angeschaltet.

Plopp, fährt bis POST 03 (Initialize Bios) und macht dann einen Reset. Hä? So etwas kenne ich nur von Asusboards die übertaktet sind, die machen ständig ein Reset nach dem Einschalten vor dem Bios – scheinbar um die Werte zu übernehmen. Aber hier?

Ok, nochmal Ram gecheckt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorhanden, steckt drin. Der Rechner fährt in den Windowsboot – ist aber für einen SSD Boot elend lahm. Nichts desto trotz erstrahlt Windows und ich fange kurz an die Eigenschaften des Computers in Windows 7 Home Premium zu checken. Bis mir leider der Rechner einfach einfriert.

Ok, ausgeschaltet, eingeschaltet, geht nicht, fährt ein wenig die POST Codes ab bis er bei E8 stehen bleibt. Mist, E8 gibt es auch nicht. Macht nichts, versuchen wir es einfach mal mit einem Ram Riegel auf Dimm Slot 1. Einschalten, fährt ein wenig herum und endet bei EA. Glücklicherweise gibt es auch das nicht in der Beschreibung. Allerdings deutet das Suchen im Internet auf ein Ram Problem hin – aber das wussten wir ja schon nach der Anzeige der 2040 MB. Gut, mal die Lichter am Board gecheckt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daraufhin im Forum von EVGA folgendes gefunden:
P55 LE not detecting full RAM
Aha, Ram nicht richtig drin und angeblich schlechte Einstellung im Bios (obwohl ja keiner was verstellt hat).

Ok, sicherheitshalber machen wir folgendes, wir löschen einfach das CMOS auf Werkseinstellung – wer weiss was da getrieben wurde:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun, das ging dann so eine ganze Weile weiter, mit Ramwechsel, ein Riegel, zwei Riegel, Booten, Bioshängen, Reset direkt beim Windowsbootscreen, Hängen beim Windowsbootscreen. Wirklich zickig und undefiniert – auf Deutsch: irgendwas stinkt gewaltig.

Dann kam mir die glorreiche Idee: Wenn Windows schon nicht bootet, dann einfach mal ein neues draufinstallieren. Schnell mal ein Windows 7 Ultimate Installationsmedium geholt (sowas haben wir auf der Arbeit tonnenweise als MS Partner) und installiert. Denkste.

Bootscreen gesehen, Windows DVD erkannt, booten von DVD und kurz vor dem ersten Menü: Ein schwarzer Bildschirm mit linkseitigem H Streifen. Spitze, ich hab aber auch Glück. Ok, noch zwei mal mit unterschiedlichen Medien versucht, man glaubt ja an das gute im PC: nada, identisches Verhalten. Somit aufgegeben.

Nun, es kam wie es sein musste, der Arbeitstag endete und ich packte alles sauber zusammen und nahm mein Stück Hightech mit nach Hause – mit dem festen Willen, das ganze Ding nicht nur mit der Handycam hier zu posten sondern auch mal mit meiner recht neuen DSLR. Die verzeiht Staub,  Fingerabdrücke und andere Dinge allerdings noch weniger. Wer jetzt meint, es geht wieder zu sehr ins Detail: schaut halt weg. Leider hab ich den Weissabgleich nicht immer hinbekommen, aber die Tageslichtlampen haben einigermassen für Licht gesorgt, aber seht selber:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider kein so tolles Foto, aber man erkennt, das die Blenden hinten völlig unregelmässig lackiert sind. An vielen Stellen sind 20 Kilo Farbe, aber an manchen hat es dann für den letzten Spritzer nicht gereicht. Aber es ist wie es ist. Die Grafikkarte steckt sauber im PCIe Slot und ist vorne verschraubt und hinten sauber eingerastet. Unten sieht man gähnende Leere an den Mainboard Anschlüssen für USB, Panel und Co.

Einen Umstand auf diesem Bild habe ich erst später beim erneuten überprüfen entdeckt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich könnte euch jetzt suchen lassen aber das sieht man nur wenn man es weiss oder das Board in unterschiedlichen Lichtwinkeln sehen kann. Direkt über dem E der Boardbezeichnung LE ist ein Fleck – wenn man den weiterverfolgt geht dieser an der rechten unteren Ecke der Boardbezeichnung weiter. Und wenn man noch weiter nach unten sieht, wird dieser Fleck fortgesetzt. Na, nach was riecht das? Richtig, nach einer Flüssigkeit, die dort gelaufen ist (vielleicht schaffe ich es ja, Fotos vom ganzen Weg zu machen). Kurz mal den Kühler nochmal überprüft – dicht, und auch nichts nass. Scheint also schon älter zu sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nochmal der Übeltäter der auch nicht wirklich immer laufen will. Entweder er hat einen Schaden oder die Spannung vom Board ist zu niedrig. Aber auch hier: An einem Lüfter soll es nicht scheitern wenn die Hauptkomponenten stabil und zuverlässig laufen – tun sie aber zumindest im Moment jedoch nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier die Laingpumpe. Man kann nicht meckern, aber die Wakü hat er gut hinbekommen. Ok, Schlauchführung hin oder her, die Wakü läuft problemlos. Man hört die Laing aber doch schon gut wenn sie nicht entkoppelt am Boden steht. Ich vermute allerdings wenn die Aquastreams hier, die Phobya oder die Eheims nicht entkoppelt wären, würde man diese auch gut wahrnehmen. So hörst Du es nur, wenn sich eine Luftblase kurz verfangen hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sieht man, das der Mod eigentlich recht schön sein könnte. Kabel die quer durchs Gebiet laufen sind von mir temporär angesteckt worden, hier der angesteckte Frontpanel USB Slot, der jedoch nicht veranlasst hat, das auch USB Geräte im Toppanel erkannt werden. Da ist wohl noch mehr der Wurm drin, aber das ist zweitrangig.

Hier sieht man auch den leichten Fleck über und unter dem LE, sogar über dem P ist scheint etwas zu sein wie ich gerade hier im Bild sehe. Kurze Kontrolle am Rechner hinter mir, ja, auch hier ist etwas flüssiges vom Sockel oben runter gelaufen, allerdings nicht weiter als bis zum Schild. Aber das kriegen wir noch raus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nochmal die Rückseite, eigentlich ein schönes Heck.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ich schon schrieb, eine DSLR mit Macrofunktion und guter Beleuchtung verzeiht nichts. Hier die gähnende Leere des Sata-Trays, das schon mein HD2 ablichten durfte. Aber gerade hier sieht man auch die Verarbeitungsqualität, Staubeinschlüsse, Orangenhaut, ungleichmässiger Auftrag – Sprühdosenqualität halt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider ist an den Knöpfen, vor allem am kleinen Resetknopf so viel Farbe, das er, einmal gedrückt, nur noch in Zeitlupe herausfährt. Gut das der nicht angeschlossen ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zuerst habe ich mich nicht getraut, die Rückseite zu öffnen. Die Schrauben waren recht lang und das Gewinde schon recht verschnitten. Das deutet eigentlich auf Krafteinwirkung hin. Ich war mir nicht sicher ob ich das Blech dann noch zu bekomme. Aber es war gar nicht mal so wild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieder mal gut zu sehen: Schön verarbeitetes Gehäuse und toller Sleeve von Nils – auch wenn da ein Sata Kabel noch nackig ist. Aber ich hab noch genug Sleeve hier (wie ich sagte, ich hab ja selber ein Projekt rumliegen das gemacht werden will). Heatkillerbackplate ist ebenso schön zu sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch das letzte Bild für heute, die Laing von der Rückseite im Fokus. Leider (oder Gott sei dank) hat es nicht für weitere Netzteilsleevings gereicht. Die Verarbeitung der Sleeves ist manchmal exorbitant gut und manchmal einfach hingeschludert. Natürlich ist es nicht leicht, ein recht gutes Sleevingergebnis hinzubekommen. Aber es hat auch was mit Geduld und Übung zu tun – beides Attribute, die ich persöhnlich dem verantwortlichen Modder nach dem Thread und dem Mod nicht zusprechen möchte.

Der Endakt ist leider etwas länger und wird in mehrere Episoden aufgeteilt. Und vor allem hoffe ich das er positiv endet. Da euch aber vom geschehen her schon 2 Tage voraus bin kann ich nur sagen: Es wird noch viel, viel "besser" als es jetzt schon ist.

Bis morgen ... wobei, ich fahre morgen zu einem Bekannten, die restliche Hardware testen, verzeiht mir also wenn ich morgen nicht update. Ich mache aber laufend Fotos von den Dingen und halte euch auf dem laufenden.

Hoffentlich habe ich mit den Bildern alles richtig gemacht, die neue Forensoftware ist an manchen stellen recht zickig. Ajax nur um des Ajax willen ist nicht immer gut. 

Ich bin für Anregungen und Kritik offen, danke auch für den positiven zuspruch.

Bis dann wenn es wieder heisst in diesem Kino: Pleiten, Pech und Pannen ... der Wahnsinn geht weiter!


----------



## >ExX< (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Wieder mal  sehr schönes Update von dir 
Allerdings scheint der Pc ja "etwas" zickig zu sein, und wenn du schon schreibst dass es noch"besser" wird dann...............................
Ich schaufel schonmal das Grab


----------



## floric (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Erstmal @Lower: Ich finde Deine Idee für einen Spendenmod immer noch gut und Du hast Dich sicher bemüht. Ich hätte das auf jeden Fall (wirklich) nicht gekonnt! Aber warum hast Du nicht einfach alle hier ehrlich aufgeklärt, wenn es Probleme oder sonstiges gab? Vielleicht hätten Dir Andere aus Wien helfen können, das Ding schneller mit höherem Wert fertigstellen zu können. Zum Schluss nur ein paar flüchtige Bilder und so schlechte Werbung, obwohl das die heiße Phase für einen hohen Spendenbetrag war. Das ist echt Schade... 
---
Aber das hier liest sich wie ein genialer Krimi auf der Suche nach Fehler im Grün-Weißen Gehäuse.
@Paradroid: Du hast echt eine Begabung interessant zu schreiben. Ich freue mich richtig auf Deine Updates. 
Highlight:


> ist der zweite Riegel Bier holen gegangen?


 
Das RAM nicht voll erkannt wird, kenne ich auch. Bei mir sind es aber "nur" 400 MB (im 64bit!-System).
Ich hoffe, bis nächste Woche gibts ein paar Zahlen "Primestable".


----------



## kero81 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ähm, das ist doch alles ein schlechter Witz, oder?!? Komm schon, hier wird gerade die neueste Folge von Versteckte Kamera gedreht?! 

Ich kanns nur nochmal sagen: "Lovro, Du solltest dich echt was schämen!"


----------



## Lolm@n (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Also wegen dem Datum er hat zu 99% einfach einen CMOS Reset gemacht das alles weg ist aber dann sollte man das eig neu einstellen aber wie ja alles kam das Feintuning zu kurz 

Meine Meinung kommt in 5 Min bin noch nicht durch 

Edit 1:
E8 ist soviel ich mich zurückerinnere wenn er zu stark übertaktet ist RAM oder CPU nach dem CMOS Reset geht es wieder (meine Erfahrungen Basieren auf dem P55 SLI und P55 Classi)

Edit 2:
Sehr schön geschrieben aber eine Frage hab ich noch wurde das Case nicht von einem Lackierer lackiert das ist wirklich ein Armutszeugnis. Zudem finde ich schade das das MB Anschlussblech und die Graka Slotblende nicht weiss sind. Zudem sind falsche Blechteile am Anschlussblech weggebrochen dafür andere nicht wo anschlüse dahinter wären 
Zudem gefallen mir die Schläuche überhaupt nicht da sie so milchig sind.

MfG


----------



## darkycold (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich freu mich schon aufs nächste. Sehr schön zu lesen..
Macht wirklich Spaß. Nur leider ist ja eigentlich Spaß hier nimmer wirklich angebracht.
Eigentlich ist es eher traurig, was man hier so sieht.

MfG darkycold


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Vielen Dank für das Update. Ist sehr schön zu lesen, sogleich schockiert mich die Wahrheit. Ich erkenne jedoch das Riesenpotenzial diesen PCs .. 

Bin gespannt auf den Rest. Ich würde mir wünschen, dass Lower auch Statements dazu bringt. Kann aber fast verstehen, wenn er es nicht tut, aber eigentlich sollte er zu dem stehen, was er tut. Alles andere ist unerwachsen.


----------



## Celtec (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

An deiner Stelle hätte ich den Rechner zurück geschickt.Was da geschlampt wurde,geht auf keine Kuh haut mehr.Sorry aber kein verständnis für sowas.


----------



## Lower (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hallo Leute,

da diese Probleme in Wien nicht aufgetreten sind, (Erkennung von 4GB in Windows ohne Probleme/ USB & SSD Zickereien) wusste ich bis zu Paradroids Meldung nichts von dem Problem. Mich dafür zu schämen, dass der Lackierer nicht optimale Arbeit geleistet hat? Oder gar, dass der PC plötzlich Probleme von sich gibt, die zuvor nicht vorhanden waren? Ich habe mit bestem Gewissen einen funktionierenden PC verkauft. Dadurch, dass mein Ruf durch die Verzögerung, bzw. das schlechte Auktionsergebnis, gedämpft ist, wird meinen Worten sowieso kein Glauben geschenkt.

Ein für alle mal:
Der PC lief tadellos in Wien, dafür gibt es auch Zeugen.

Da ich aber Paradroid einen funktionierenden PC verkauft habe, und bei ihm Probleme auftreten, bin ich gleichzeitig verpflichtet, bei etwaigen Problemen Ersatz zu leisten. Ich bemühe mich in einem intensiven E-Mail Kontakt darum, jeder seiner Mails am gleichen Tag zu antworten und mit ihm eine Lösung zu finden. Wir arbeiten auch schon gut daran und es kommen beiderseits Vorschläge bzw. Angebote. Ich bemühe mich, diese Probleme ein für alle Mal aus der Welt zu schaffen, damit das Spital im Endeffekt auch seine 565€ bekommt, die der Verkäufer für diesen PC gezahlt hat.

Wie wir weiter vorangehen wird sich noch weisen. Ich werde mich hinsetzen und alles Erdenkliche tun um die Sache ein für alle Mal vom Tisch zu haben.

Viele Grüße
Lovro 

PS: Für Paradroid: Auf die letzte Mail antworte ich heute in der Früh, muss erstmal zu Bett, war zu Besuch.


----------



## kero81 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Du peilst es einfach nicht... Du peilst einfach garnichts, Junge! Sowas von Schämen solltest Du dich. Und wie gewohnt wird wieder die Schuld auf andere geschoben (lackierer). Du würdest gut zu NobLorRos passen...


----------



## we3dm4n (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ach, das Geld ist also immernoch nicht unterwegs? Sollte ein Austausch anstehen wird wahrscheinlich noch etwas davon abgezwagt? - Schämen solltest du dich, ja.


----------



## UnnerveD (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich male mir gerade aus, wie es einem weniger hardware-versierten PC-Anwender mit diesem PC ergangen wäre...



> Dadurch, dass mein Ruf durch die Verzögerung, bzw. das schlechte  Auktionsergebnis, gedämpft ist, wird meinen Worten sowieso kein Glauben  geschenkt.


Hinzu kommen falsche Versprechungen, keine Reaktion auf Nachfragen, keine Anerkennung gut gemeinter Ratschläge, ...

Die Krux an der ganzen Sache ist eigentlich, dass Lower die ganze Zeit beschwört, dass der PC lief, als er losgeschickt wurde -> und das ohne Probleme. Er beruft sich dabei auf Zeugen, von denen ich glaube, dass diese meinen, ein PC läuft "problemlos", wenn die Lüfter anfangen zu drehen. Da Lower weder Bilder vom laufenden Betrieb, noch ein Funktionsvideo zeigen kann, kann ich nicht glauben, dass vorher alles so problemlos lief.

1. Indiz -> Als er eines seiner vielen finalen Updates angekündigt hat, gab es 3 Appetithappen, u.a. mit einem Bild, dass lediglich 1! verbauten RAM Riegel zeigt. (Hier kann jeder selber denken, wie er das wertet)
2. Indiz -> ich hab selber ein P55 von EVGA und auch ich hatte anfangs mit dem ominösen E8 Fehler zu kämpfen, ein CMOS Reset hat da aber schon gereicht, kam seitdem nie wieder. (Das soll nach dem Transport auf einmal wieder gekommen sein?)
3. Indiz -> Im Bios wird nur ein RAM-Riegel erkannt, ein Problem, mit dem ich ebenfalls zu kämpfen hatte, nachdem ich meine RAMs getauscht habe. Lösung: RAMs richtig fest einstecken, zurücksetzen der Einstellungen, XMP Profil wählen und sieh an, alles i.O.. Desweiteren sitzen die Riegel (wenn sie einmal richtig sitzen) bombenfest, da kann selbst ein übereifriger Paketbote nichts lösen. (Interessant, oder?)

Diese Indizien stehen jetzt erstmal im Raum....

Ich reise viel, auch mit PC -> dieser fährt entweder auf der Rückbank oder im Kofferraum mit und das in einem Auto, in dem der Federungskomfort gegen den eines Paketzustellfahrzeuges alt aussieht. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass ein Paketbote ein ~25kg Paket mal eben so im hohen Bogen ins Auto wirft. Desweiteren verzichte ich beim Transport stets auf Umverpackungen aus Kartons, Styropor etc. und ich versichere an dieser Stelle, dass ich noch *NIE* auf einer LAN oder meinem damaligen 2ten Wohnsitz ohne funktionierenden PC angekommen bin! 

Daher kann ich es absolut nicht nachvollziehen, dass die Probleme jetzt erst bei Paranoid auftreten sollen. 
Ich denke deshalb, dass Lower aufgrund der Probleme die Lust am Projekt verloren hat und deshalb einen halbfertigen PC verkauft hat 

(ich glaube, denke = Ausdrucksformen, die meine Meinung einleiten, ich erwarte nicht, dass diese von anderen geteilt wird)

@Paradroid
Auf Bild 6 ist das SATA-Kabel heraus gerutscht, war das bei den Tests auch schon "locker" - das könnte die Probleme mit der SSD erklären. Bzw. solltest du mal probieren die SSD an den ersten(einen anderen) SATA-Port zu hängen (war bei meinem alten Board die Lösung, da das beim Booten auch immer Probleme hatte, wenn ich sie an Anschluss 2 oder 3 gehangen habe -> wahrscheinlich hatte der Port einfach einen Weg und da du scheinbar einen Wasserschaden hast...)

Mal probiert das Betriebssystem auf der HDD zu installieren?

Ich weiß du bist nicht unerfahren was PCs angeht und bist schon 1-2 Tage voraus, aber manchmal fallen einem die einfachsten Sachen nicht gleich ein und probieren geht schließlich über studieren 

Bis zum nächsten Update...


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich muss Paradroid echt mal loben. Er nimmt sich Zeit für den PC und ich finde es toll, dass er das Projekt scheinbar erst beendet. Und dass er jetzt Updates macht mit Bildern usw. das ist schon sehr lobenswert.

Und Lower kann von Glück reden, dass er an solch einen Käufer gekommen ist, denn letzten Endes hätte er auch mehr Ärger haben können als ohne das ganze Projekt. ^^

Ich kann Lower's Stellungnahme nicht so recht Glauben schenken, obwohl ich es möchte. Er widerspricht sich mit Fakten und Tatsachen und fehlende Bilder und Updates oder Videos sprechen auch nicht für ihn. Ich hoffe, das nimmt alles noch ein gutes Ende für Lower und paradroid, dass der PC letzten Endes läuft und Lower das Geld an das Kinderspital überwiesen hat. 

Gruß -MIRROR-


----------



## ph1driver (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

@UnnerveD, er nennt sich pArAdRoId, nicht Paranoid. Nicht das er das noch wird.


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



ph1driver schrieb:


> @UnnerveD, er nennt sich pArAdRoId, nicht Paranoid. Nicht das er das noch wird.


 
Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Seine Posts sind bloß immer so weit zurück, dass man seinen Nickname leider nicht einfach mal kopieren kann.


----------



## ernest79 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



UnnerveD schrieb:


> Ich male mir gerade aus, wie es einem weniger hardware-versierten PC-Anwender mit diesem PC ergangen wäre...
> 
> 
> Hinzu kommen falsche Versprechungen, keine Reaktion auf Nachfragen, keine Anerkennung gut gemeinter Ratschläge, ...
> ...


 
autsch... 

diese Probleme würden bei diesem Board öfter auftreten, aber theoretisch nur einmal und wären bei der IB festgestellt worden?? Dann - mal ohne Wertung - ist da was verpasst worden 

Aber zumindest hat der TE niemals nicht nachgefragt oder solche Dinge erwähnt, demzufolge gabe es keine Probleme oder - wieder ohne Wertung - es ist was verpasst worden 

Gruß


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Also wenn es solche Probleme gegeben haben sollte, hätte Lower die doch ansprechen können.. Jetzt ist es erst recht schlimm. Jeder weiß wie soetwas herüberkommt. Und dass bei Lower nicht alles funktioniert haben kann, ist auch jedem klar.


----------



## ph1driver (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Tja, das so etwas nach hinten los gehen kann haben wir ja jetzt wohl alle sehr gut mitbekommen. Ich hoffe bloß, das die Kiddies das Geld bald erhalten.


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Dazu schreibt Lower mal wieder nichts..


----------



## ph1driver (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Lower schrieb:


> Ich bemühe mich, diese Probleme ein für alle Mal aus der Welt zu schaffen, damit das Spital im Endeffekt auch seine 565€ bekommt, die der Verkäufer für diesen PC gezahlt hat.



Nicht das Lower da noch was abzwackt zwecks Wiederherstellung des von Ihm verkauften PCs. Aber das sind alles nur Vermutungen und Gedanken die einem halt so durch den Kopf gehen.


----------



## UnnerveD (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



ph1driver schrieb:


> @UnnerveD, er nennt sich pArAdRoId, nicht Paranoid. Nicht das er das noch wird.


 


-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Seine Posts sind bloß immer so weit zurück, dass man seinen Nickname leider nicht einfach mal kopieren kann.



Verdammt, ihr habt Recht  - werde das gleich mal ändern!



> Nicht das Lower da noch was abzwackt zwecks Wiederherstellung des von Ihm verkauften PCs. Aber das sind alles nur Vermutungen und Gedanken die einem halt so durch den Kopf gehen.



Das hoffe wir doch alle schwer. Sollte es zu Rückerstattungen kommen, fände ich es nur fair, wenn diese von Lower aus eigener Tasche getragen werden - die Kinder können schließlich nichts dafür.
Was mir an dieser Stelle auch etwas bitter aufstößt, ist das Versprechen Lowers, das Geld unmittelbar zu spenden - in meinem Wortschatz heißt das soviel wie "unmittelbar","unverzüglich","sofort", ... und da das Geld per Paypal überwiesen wurde, hätte ich das Geld schon vergangenen Montag persönlich vorbeigebracht! (Ungeachtet der Tatsachen, dass der PC nicht so läuft, wie er es eigentlich sollte)


----------



## ph1driver (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Da kann ich nur -MIRROR- Zietieren.




-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Dazu schreibt Lower mal wieder nichts..


----------



## Lolm@n (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



kero81 schrieb:


> Du peilst es einfach nicht... Du peilst einfach garnichts, Junge! Sowas von Schämen solltest Du dich. Und wie gewohnt wird wieder die Schuld auf andere geschoben (lackierer). Du würdest gut zu NobLorRos passen...


 
Das mit dem Lackierer kann er wirklich nicht all zu viel dafür. Übertreibts nicht auch wenn er Fehler begannen hat, was in Zwischenzeit glaub ich jeder kapiert hat!

Edit:

@ernest79 
Der E8 Fehler kam auch nicht bei der IB einfach so zur Klarstellung wenn du das Board nicht selber hast bzw. den Fehler noch nie hattest fühl dich glücklich aber rede keinen Unsinn. Falls er am ende noch die letzten OC Einstellungen gemacht hat und da etwas nicht zu 100% stimmt kann es auch später noch zu Fehler E8 kommen, sicher sollte man nicht vor dem ausliefern noch im BIOS rumspielen ohne Prime95 Test oder ähnlichem aber zur Einstellung von Lower wurde genug gesagt 

Sobald das Problem gefunden wurde könnt ihr weitere solche bemerkungen schreiben aber solange ihr den PC nicht vor euch habt und kein eigenes Bild machen könnt lasst es, das kann nur Paradroid und event. Lower beurteilen 

MfG


----------



## UnnerveD (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Lolm@n schrieb:


> Das mit dem Lackierer kann er wirklich nicht all zu viel dafür. Übertreibts nicht auch wenn er Fehler begannen hat, was in Zwischenzeit glaub ich jeder kapiert hat!
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


 
Darauf wollte ich ja hinaus - wenn der PC einmal läuft und man ändert dann nichts mehr an den Einstellungen, tritt der E8 Fehler nicht einfach so wieder auf. Den Umkehrschluss spare ich mir jetzt an dieser Stelle und warte auf paradroid (yes - jetzt hab ich es richtig geschrieben )


----------



## ernest79 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Lolm@n schrieb:


> @ernest79
> Der E8 Fehler kam auch nicht bei der IB einfach so zur Klarstellung wenn du das Board nicht selber hast bzw. den Fehler noch nie hattest fühl dich glücklich aber rede keinen Unsinn. Falls er am ende noch die letzten OC Einstellungen gemacht hat und da etwas nicht zu 100% stimmt kann es auch später noch zu Fehler E8 kommen, sicher sollte man nicht vor dem ausliefern noch im BIOS rumspielen ohne Prime95 Test oder ähnlichem aber zur Einstellung von Lower wurde genug gesagt



was hat es mit Unsinniges Zeug zu reden zu tun, festzustellen, das ein Fehler vorhanden ist, der definitv bei der IB hätte auftauchen müssen (und natürlich behoben werden), wenn diese - egal wieviele Teste und Änderungen dabei vorgenommen worden sind - ordnungsgemäß beendet wurde...

Und für ParaDroid ist es doch gewissermassen eine IB, anders liest sich es nicht.


----------



## pArAdRoId (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Moin Männers,

da einige Fragen und Anregungen aufgetaucht sind, möchte ich da vor meinem nächsten Update heute oder Morgen darauf eingehen. Ebenso ein paar generelle Dinge.

Danke erstmal wieder für das Feedback - diese Art zu schreiben ist eher als Selbstschutz gedacht, um nicht völlig durchzudrehen. Schön das es trotzdem ankommt. 

Erstmal bin ich ein Mensch der ehrlich und direkt ist, auch wenn es zu meinem Nachteil werden kann - so stehe ich zumindest für mich immer aufrecht da. Daher kann ich manche Posts von Lower nicht verstehen - denn per Mail schreibt er zwar auch das der PC immer funktioniert hat, er räumt aber Mängel ein die, hinter seinen Worten betrachtet, dann sogar sehr klar werden und andere Dinge vermuten lassen.

Man muss aber auch sagen das Lower sich im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten (und welche das so sind, hat der Thread gezeigt) bemüht um zu helfen. Er antwortet auch relativ zeitnah innerhalb von 24 Stunden.

Ich bin es überhaupt nicht gewohnt, das Ram nicht voll erkannt wird. 32-Bit, ok, aber sicher nicht 64-Bit. Wenn da was ist, mag es zwar noch funktionieren, es ist aber nicht richtig (ausser es ist einfach nur ein Anzeigefehler).

Um nicht all zuviel vorzugreifen: ich habe natürlich die Aussagen von Lower überprüft und komme nicht auf das Ergebnis "Läuft alles, Lief alles" - gut, mittlerweilen könnte ich jedoch jemandem den PC zeigen und er hätte den Eindruck alles Läuft perfekt - solange man ihn nicht benutzt. Von problemlos ist das aber Meilenweit entfernt.

Ebenso muss man sagen: ich bin kein Samariter. Ich habe kein Geld gespendet, sondern ich habe einen PC gekauft der 100% perfekt laufen soll. Wenn man sich bedanken müsste, wäre das sicher bei Lower. Denn er ist im Endeffekt derjenige, der das Geld aus dem Erlös spenden will. Die kommerziellen Sponsoren wurden befriedigt, denn Ihr Name tauchte hier auf - das ist das Ziel von dieser Art Sponsoring. Abgeschrieben waren die Geräte bei den Firmen schon mit Sicherheit sofort.

Private Sponsoren dürfen zwar verärgert sein, jedoch haben sie eine zweckbezogene Spende geleistet, ein Geschenk. Keiner hat gesagt, Lower, ich schenke dir das nur dazu wenn der Erlös über 1000€ geht. Somit sollte auch das abgehakt sein.

Was bleibt sind Lower und ich, sein PC und mein Geld, und ganz am Ende der Erlös für das St. Anna.

Wie ich schrieb, ich bin kein Heiliger. Ich bat Lower darum, das Geld erstmal noch nicht zu spenden. Denn selbst wenn ich momentan noch gewillt bin, Fehler zu suchen und Hardware zu testen heisst das aber nicht, das es auch so bleiben wird. Ich habe eine Deadline von 2 Wochen gesetzt in der ich den Fehler finden UND beheben möchte. Ansonsten geht der PC zurück. Würde ich die Zeit an unsere Kunden verrechnen müssen, an der ich schon an der Kiste rumspiele, wären 500€ locker weg. Ok, ich komme auch aus dem B2B Bereich und nicht aus B2C. Aber soviel zu "Hey, der unverschämte Käufer hat ja sooooo ein Schnäppchen gemacht".

Sollten wir das nicht hinbekommen wird rückabgewickelt, und, auch wenn das St. Anna eben gerade das Geld eigentlich verdient hat, bin ich mir nicht sicher wie flüssig Lower ist. Ich möchte momentan einfach nur, das er Handlungsfähig bleibt.

Mein Hauptproblem beim Testen ist, ich hab zwar viel Hardware, allerdings eher S775, AM2 und somit auch DDR2. Heute abend fahre ich, wie gesagt, zu einem Freund der mir das Testing der Komponenten ermöglicht, die ich zuhause nicht testen konnte (er hat nen S1156 I7 mit einem Maximus-Board + DDR3).

Die Ergebnisse über das Ram möchte ich nicht vorziehen, ich werde heute Abend einen weiteren Test fahren um völlig sicher zu gehen.

Zum Lackieren: wenn ich das Tagebuch nachlese sehe ich, das Lower die grünen Gitter als auch die weissen Seitenteile am Ende professionell hat machen lassen. So sehen sie auch aus, 100% perfekte Arbeit. Was ich sehe ist das der Deckel und die Frontabdeckung von Lower lackiert wurde. Und da ist der Wurm drin. Aber nichts, womit man nicht leben könnte.

Die Flüssigkeit würde wohl besser in den Schäuchen wirken, wenn sie Kräftiger wäre. Scheinbar braucht man ein sehr dunkles Grün um die Schläuche gut aussehen zu lassen. Aber auch das ist aktuell eher das geringste "Problem".

Cmos Reset wurde ja gemacht wie man auf den Bildern sieht. Das Ram ist eher untertaktet und läuft auf 533 (und somit 1066 DDR) mit 7-7-7-16 (Auto SPI(?) halt). Testergebisse möchte ich nicht vorziehen.

@Unnerved, Du hast die Indizen gut erkannt und genau getroffen. Wahre Worte gelassen ausgesprochen. Deckt sich auch mit den Aussagen aus dem Mailverkehr im Hintergrund. Der Sata-Anschluss sieht nur so aus, der Mittige sitzt vorne, der unterste, der so aussieht, hinten. Ich hatte aufgrund der Probleme mal durchgewechselt. Aber glaub mir: Es kommt noch viel viel besser.  Aber danke für das "Mit-Fehler-Suchen", ich bin für JEDEN Hinweis mehr als dankbar!

Wenn man, wie auf den Bildern zu sehen, einfach paradroid schreibt, reicht das auch. Ich besteh nicht auf 1337 das kam nur aus einer blöden Laune heraus. Man sollte meinen, mit fast 40 sollte man darüber hinaus sein. Aber auch bei paranoid werd ich nicht wuschig, kommt auch manchmal hin.  

Ich wäre euch aber dankbar, egal welche Fehler jetzt wo gemacht wurde, zumindest im Moment nicht ständig auf Lower zu schiessen. Wir konzentrieren uns jetzt auf das Finden und möglicherweise Beheben der Fehler (ja, befürchtungsweise plural) - lasst uns das erstmal abschliessen um dann vor einem Endergebnis zu stehen.

Und kloppt Euch bitte nicht - jeder hat auf seine Weise und seinen Blickwinkel recht.


----------



## Lolm@n (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Also ich hatte den Fehler bereits mehrere Male als ich zu hoch taktete. Jedoch hatte ich ihn einmal aus heiterem Himmel @Standart Takt und genau darum ist es Unsinn.
Der Fehler kann auch plötzlich kommen und frag mich nicht warum. Ich hatte in unserem Haushalt bereit 3 EVGA P55 Board und kenne deren zickereien sehr wohl.
Ich kenne deine HW nicht aber an aber deiner aussage an muss ich annehmen das du noch nie ein EVGA P55 Board in der Hand hattest 

MfG


----------



## ernest79 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Lolm@n schrieb:


> Ich kenne deine HW nicht aber an aber deiner aussage an muss ich annehmen das du noch nie ein EVGA P55 Board in der Hand hattest
> 
> MfG



da hast du recht, nicht in den letzten 2 Jahren, daher ist mir der Fehler sicher unbekannt, aber zumindest das gute, alte WWW ist ja mit einigen Einträgen dazu bestückt.

daher:  

lassen wir die beiden Hauptdarsteller sprechen...


----------



## Lolm@n (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



pArAdRoId schrieb:


> Zum Lackieren: wenn ich das Tagebuch nachlese sehe ich, das Lower die grünen Gitter als auch die weissen Seitenteile am Ende professionell hat machen lassen. So sehen sie auch aus, 100% perfekte Arbeit. Was ich sehe ist das der Deckel und die Frontabdeckung von Lower lackiert wurde. Und da ist der Wurm drin. Aber nichts, womit man nicht leben könnte.


 
Sorry in dem Fall hab ich was falsch verstanden 

@ernest79


MfG


----------



## Intelfan (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Also das Lower fehler gemacht hat wissen wir wohl alle. Aber das ihm jetzt noch unterstellt wird, das er das Geld einbehält, bzw. etwas davon in seine eigene Tasche wandern lässt geht eindeutig zu weit!


----------



## Lower (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte eigentlich nicht viel mehr zu den sich immer häufiger wiederholenden Beschuldigungen sagen, da es sowieso schon nicht mehr zu stillen ist.

Das Geld werde ich doch nicht behalten, was fällt euch ein? - Natürlich mag der ganze Ablauf nicht sehr seriös gewirkt haben, aber ich bin nicht so tief gefallen, um so einen Blödsinn zu machen.
Wieso ich nicht innerhalb von 15 Minuten antworte? - Weil ich in die Schule gehe und erst um diese Zeit Zugang zum Internet habe (gelegentlich in der Schule auch, falls EDV stattfinden, eigentlich irrelevant!)

Wie schon gesagt, die Fehler, wie USB Abstürze und eine nicht erkannte SSD sind bei mir nicht aufgetreten. Der Ram wurde bei mir zu 100% erkannt, da habe ich auch eine Erklärung für die "Indizien" - 1 Riegel war verbaut, den 2. hatte ich in der Eile vergessen. Mir zu unterstellen, dass das vermutlich pure Absicht war, steht natürlich jedem frei, ist aber meines Erachtens nicht haltbar.

Zum Lack: Es wurde von einem Profi gemacht, allerdings ist die Farbe wegen des Untergrundes (Plastik = rel. glatt!) nicht 100% kratzfest. Hier kann ich nichts dafür. Dass der Lackierer geschlampt hat, habe ich nicht feststellen können (liegt wahrscheinlich an meinen Augen), ich war heilfroh, dass die Teile (nach dem ersten Fehlschlag) überhaupt lackiert wurden.

Die grüne Farbe hingegen sollte einigermaßen gelungen sein, eine Pulverbeschichtung ist natürlich um einiges resistenter als eine Airbrushlackierung!

Ich werde mich jetzt erstmal per Mail an Paradroid wenden und mit ihm weitere Vorschläge und Vorgehensweisen diskutieren!

lg Lovro


----------



## darkycold (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Was will man da noch groß zu sagen.
Die Frage, die sich hier aber gestellt werden muss ist, warum die Hardware plötzlich nicht mehr funktioniert..
Das muss schon wirklich nen böser Zufall sein, wenn gleich so viel nicht läuft im PC, außer vielleicht die Flüssigkeit am Mainboard runter
Warte dann mal aufs nächste Update


----------



## Cleriker (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Also ich bleib da erstmal ganz neutral. Wenn Lower sagt es hat funktioniert und Para sagt das Gegenteil, dann bin ich im Falle immernoch für den Angeklagten.
Was hätte er denn auch für einen Grund noch zu lügen? Er wird doch eh kritisiert und egal was er sagt, kann er das geschehene nicht wieder gut machen.
Wenn er mit dem rechner gebencht hat (vielleicht) muss er funktioniert haben, oder?
Zudem scheint unser Käufer auch nicht grad wenig Spass daran zu haben jemanden ünnötig auszuholen, bei seinem Feedback.
Die gefundenen Fehler hätte man in max. zehn Sätzen auflisten können.
Para sagte ja selbst etwas in der Richtung, dass nach dem Tagebuch nichts anderes zu erwarten war.
Demzufolge wusste er, dass der Rechner noch Fehler aufweisen kann und hat ihn trotzdem gekauft (zu einem Preis bei dem er auch in Einzelteilen noch gut gewesen wäre).
Jetzt noch Folgeleistungen zu erwarten finde ich etwas vermessen.


----------



## >ExX< (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Allerdings wurde der Pc als voll funktionstüchtig beschrieben in der Beschreibung bei eBay, und dafür muss der Verkäufer haften.
Soweit ich das jetzt weis.


----------



## Sickpuppy (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Zum eigentlichen "Projekt", dessen Verklauf und den verantwortlichen Personen möchte ich auch nichts sagen. Das wurde hier schon zig mal besprochen, angepangert und veranschaulicht.

Aber zu den Folgeleistungen, möchte ich auch mal einen kleinen Denkanstoß vermitteln. 
Das Gerät wurde ja als KomplettPC gekauft. Fallen nach Erhalt der Ware ein oder mehrere Fehler auf, dann schickt man ihn zurück oder sieht darüber hinweg und behält ihn. Die Kiste jetzt auseinander zu bauen, um mit "Fachwissen" etweilige Fehler auszumerzen, spricht dafür dass die Fehler hingenommen wurden und eine Rückgabe nicht stattfinden wird. Als Beispiel würde ich jetzt mal einen Kauf eines KomplettPcs bei einem namenhaften Onlineversand nehmen. Wenn man die Ware erhalten hat und diese nicht wie angegeben funktioniert, dann wird man sicher nicht auf den Trichter kommen das Gerät auseinander zu pflücken und sonst wie an den einzelnden Komonenten herumzumachen. Denn ich glaube kaum, dass der namenhafte Versand das Gerät dann noch umtauscht oder ausbessert, nachdem zB die Wakü komplett zerlegt oder an der Elektronik Hand hangelegt wurde. Denn auch hierbei können Schäden entstanden sein. 
Klar ich gehe davon aus, dass Para schon weiss was er da tut und will keineswegs auch nur einen Funken seiner Kompetenz in Frage stellen.Allerdings wird sich da rechtlich gesehen glaube auf ziemlich dünnen Eis bewegt.

Ansonsten wünsch ich noch viel, viel Glück mit dem Kasten. Ich hoffe, dass da noch was zu retten ist.

Gruss Sick


----------



## Dommerle (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Von mir auch noch viel Glück mit dem Rechner, Para. 
Das wird schon werden...


----------



## pArAdRoId (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Moin Männers,

nun, bevor ich mit meinem Montagsupdate fortfahren werde, nochmal kleine Statements zu den Anmerkungen.

Ich konnte vorgestern und gestern _ die Fehler _ präzise ermitteln. Die Ursache für einen Fehler kenne ich jetzt - die andere kann man leider nur Vermuten.

@Cleriker
Lower lügt nicht, der PC ging tatsachlich mal. Ich denke, ich kann sogar einen Weg aufzeigen bis wann das zum letzten mal mit Sicherheit war (zusammen mit den Aussagen von Lower in den Emails). Und ebenso plausibel darlegen, wieso er dies jetzt nicht mehr tut (und ja, AUGENSCHEINLICH geht er, hätte er ihn aber vor Versand zusammen mit dem zweiten Ramriegel ausgiebig getestet wie ich gebeten habe, hätte er, wenn er ehrlich ist, nie in die Auktion "Läuft problemlos" schreiben dürfen). Und wenn Du wirklich gelesen hättest, was ich geschrieben habe, wüsstest Du ja, das ich nicht scharf auf die Kiste war. Ich stehe aber zu meinem Wort respektive Gebot. Wenn er mit dem Rechner gebencht hat, muss er freilich funktioniert haben. Ob das zum Zeitpunkt der Auktion aber immernoch so war, steht auf einem anderen Blatt, korrekt?

Natürlich kann man das in 10 Sätzen machen, aber warum sollte ich das. So sieht man die Odysee des Käufers und durch das investigative Fehlerausschlussverfahren kommst Du viel präziser voran. Es wird plauslibler was, warum und evtl. sogar wann passiert ist. Wenn Dir das zu tröge ist, schau halt noch paar Tage nicht in den Thread rein und lese dann nur die Lösung am Ende.

Ebenso erwarte ich keine Folgeleistung, ich erwarte das die Initialleistung erbracht wird. Denn für die habe ich letztendlich bezahlt. Oder sagst Du danke, wenn du beim Metzger privat 100gr. Wurst bezahlst und nur 20gr. bekommst? Du sagst doch auch das er 80gr. nachlegen muss, oder?

@Sickpuppy
Das mag einerseits für Geräte so sein, die nicht aus Komponenten bestehen. Gottseidank verhält es sich bei Bausteingeräten anders. Auch Siegel an Komplett-PCs bei denen bei Bruch eine "Garantie" verfällt sind gottseidank wertlos - das Gerücht kommt Händlern und Herstellern natürlich entgegen. Das der PC nicht wie beschrieben problemlos funktionierend angekommen ist, kann ich durch 2 Arbeitskollegen, die ebenfalls aus der Technik kommen, belegen. Ich habe die Mängel SOFORT angezeigt und auch Lower bat mich ebenso nach dem Fehler zu suchen. Die 60€ Versandkosten hin- und zurück fürs Nachbessern können wir auch besser anlegen, oder? Wenn der PC also jetzt genauso läuft wie ich ihn am Montag beschrieben habe (ich habe das Lower in der Email geschrieben, er ist auch schon weiter als ihr vom Montag 19 Uhr Status), obwohl ich Dinge "ausprobiert" habe, wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das jetzt Defekte durch mich entstanden sind?

Ebenso habe ich nichts komplett zerlegt, sondern Komponenten temporär durch meine ersetzt, um zu sehen ob der Fehler immer noch auftritt. Um beim Autobeispiel zu bleiben: Verschwiegene Mängel oder nicht erfüllte zugesicherte Eigenschaften durch Dich können durch mich auf Deine Kosten repariert werden lassen. Nicht gewusst? Vorsicht beim Privatverkauf!

Wir feilen auch gerade mit Lower im Hintergrund an einem Lösungskonzept das allen gerecht werden sollte. Wir sind hier nicht beim Rechtlichen mit Lower - und wir waren es auch nie, er ist kooperativ und bemüht sich. Nur deswegen mach ich das so lange mit und bin ebenso kooperativ und bemühe mich.

Ich werde das hier aber weiter ver- und aufarbeiten und zwar in der Form, wie ich es für richtig halte, wie es mir Spass macht und wie ich denke, das es auch den Leuten Spass macht. Ich möchte allerdings bitten, nicht auf Lower rumzuhacken, egal was ich auch schreibe, egal welcher Fehler wo passiert ist. Das Kino ist gelaufen, das Spiel ist um, jetzt müssen wir das Beste draus machen und möglichst viel daraus lernen. Denn wir alle sind Menschen und die machen bekanntlich Fehler - und wachsen hoffentlich daran.

Vielleicht könnte jemand mal nach mir posten damit ich kein Doppelpost machen muss. Ich setze mich jetzt erstmal hin und verfasse den Text und suche die Bilder für das nächste Update heraus. Kann aber noch ein Weilchen dauern - auch ich hab Familie.


----------



## >ExX< (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

So, dann ist das jetzt der Lückenfüller 
Dann bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## kero81 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Doppelpostvermeidungspost

Ups, da war jmd. schneller...


----------



## Sickpuppy (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Um deinem Doppelpost entgegen zu wirken: Ich denke ihr werdet die Angelenheit mit bestem Gewissen regeln und auch letztendlich zu einem Ergebnis kommen, mit dem beide Parteien leben können. Der von dir beschriebene regelmäßige E-Mailverkehr bestätigt dies letztenendes wohl auch. Ich wollte jedoch diese Bedenken aufführen, da die Reperatur auch recht umfangreich ausfallen könnte. Ich schreibe bewusst "könnte", da wir hier im Forum ja nicht auf dem neusten Stand sind. Es ist ja schliesslich auch nicht deine Aufgabe SOFORT alles zu berichten auch wenn deine Updates sehr schön zu lesen sind.Auch hatte ich mir etwas sorgen um den weiteren Umgang mit Lower gemacht, da dieser sich sicher schon wünscht dieses Projekt niemals gestartet zu haben und mit einem peniblen Käufer wohl ein weiteres mal überfordert gewesen wäre. 
Klar ist es bei weitem sinnvoller das Geld in die Reperatur deinerseits zu stecken als das Ding jetzt nochmal durch die Weltgeschichte zu schicken. Was wohl auch ein Risiko für weiter Schäden bedeuten würde.
Abschliessend dank ich dir nochmal für die umfangreiche Antwort und lass laufen das Mistvieh.

Edit. verdammt Text zu lang und daher zu langsam^^


----------



## Cleriker (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

@pArAdRoId
Okay, dann muss ich mich wohl bei dir entschuldigen. Scheinbar hatte ich dich falsch gedeutet. Ich muss aber auch ehrlich zugeben, dass ich die Auktion nicht verfolgt habe und deshalb nicht wusste, was dort stand.
Wie dem auch sei, ENTSCHULDIGUNG!!!
Jetzt bin ich aber auch auf den Rest gespannt...


----------



## -MIRROR- (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich verfolge jetzt einfach weiterhin die Updates. Ich denke ich habe jetzt alles so durchblickt, wie es ist. Also nachdem, was para und lower so geschrieben haben. Ich sage zu beiden nichts mehr großartig sondern verfolge das Kommende noch. Ist auf jeden Fall spannend der PC. ^^


----------



## pArAdRoId (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Akt 5 
Episode 2 - das grausige Erwachen II

Da ich mich in diesem Moment immer noch nicht getraut habe den Grünen Geist anzuschalten musste der Augenblick ausreichen um sich noch ein wenig von Impressionen zu ernähren. Wir dürfen nicht vergessen, es ist immer noch Montag Abend nach der Arbeit – ein Tag der von Erwartungen, Freude, Hoffnung und Enttäuschungen getränkt war.

Denn auch ob der kleinen Mängel, die hier und da auftauchen – der Mod ist einfach trotzdem schön. Würde sich unser „Kleiner“ an manchen Stellen nicht übernehmen und an manchen Stellen mehr Geduld an den Tag legen, ich glaube ich hätte einen perfekten PC erhalten.

Ok, das Kabelmanagement ist nicht immer komplett vorhanden, man hätte sicher mit ein paar von Nils Kabelhalter wesentlich mehr Ordnung schaffen können ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



… aber nichts desto trotz funktional um die 32 GB OCZ SSD und die 500GB HDD anzubinden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach einer Anmerkung (danke dafür) weiss ich jetzt auch, das die untere Front so gehört, wie sie ist. Nichts desto trotz hat sich der, womöglich unfreiwillige, Haltegriff wirklich schon gelohnt. Wir reden hier von fast 20 Kg die herum getragen werden wollen. Und laut letztem Status der mir zu diesem Zeitpunkt bekannt ist, läuft das Teil leider noch nicht von selber. Nichts desto trotz: Es steht zumindest recht schön da.

Ein beherzter Blick an die Stelle die mir in diesem Moment wohl am meisten Sorgen bereitet ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... und schon stellt sich wieder Unbehagen ein. Ich überprüfe die Beschriftung der Sockel und stelle fest: alles ist richtig, es gibt keinen mechanischen oder logischen Grund für das Verhalten. Der Staub erzählt ebenso seine Geschichte wie auch der Fleck links unten am Eck der Boardbezeichnung.

Bevor einer der Riegel also ob der zu hohen Aufmerksamkeit wieder stiften geht, wenden wir uns weiter nach unten, als wäre nichts gewesen, wir überraschen ihn einfach später:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun, Sleeve ist wirklich ein störrisches Geflecht, schön anzusehen, aber auf Dauer wirklich nur perfekt zu verarbeiten wenn man weiss was man tut und auch genügend Geduld aufbringt es auch zu tun. In diesem Moment fällt mir auf: Wo sind eigentlich die anderen Kabel zu dem Netzteil – ich könnte ja noch mehr anschliessen wollen? Gedanken schiessen einem in den Kopf. Passen die von meinem NesteQ? Meinem Scythe? Ich hätte noch irgendwo Kabel von so einem absoluten Billigteil – aber wo?

Schnell werden die Gedanken verworfen, ohne anständige Belegungsrecherche wird da nichts Fremdes angeschlossen!

Und auch wenn man es nicht für möglich hält, auf diesem Bild …




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



… wollte ich nicht die Maserung des Laminats an der Stelle für die Ewigkeit festhalten. Aber wie ich schon sagte, Staub erzählt eine Geschichte … 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



… nur was will er uns hier erzählen?

Als ich noch am rätseln und übersetzen der möglichen Geschichte war, schweift mein Blick wieder nach links zum Netzteil und somit auch zu den Abdeckungen. Und auch wenn Lower jetzt andere Dinge erzählt, ich kann lesen. Plastik und Abdeckungen kamen aus seiner Sprühdose. Im übrigen gibt es Plastikhaftvermittler. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für den Fall das jetzt wieder Detailgegner anwesend sind, möchte ich diese bitten die nächsten Bilder zu überspringen. Für alle anderen werde ich diese nur kurz Kommentieren (oder auch nicht)  und sie selber wirken lassen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das leicht gelbliche ist tatsächlich ein ekeliger Fleck den ich lieber nicht versuche zu identifizieren. Gesamt hab ich den Eindruck das zu wenig Farbe auf dem Plastik ist oder es an den Kanten weggelaufen ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sieht man die gute Lackierqualität des grünen Gitters. Und ja, ich kann wieder lesen: diese soll ein professioneller Lackierer gemacht haben, was ich sofort unterschreiben würde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solche Schlieren sind an einigen Stellen vorhanden. Hier hat der Lack initial nicht gegriffen oder nicht gehalten. Wer mich jetzt Detailverliebt nennt, bitte. Aber zuerst meckern das hier nichts zu sehen ist, dann aber meckern das hier was zu sehen ist – bitte, bitte, geht woanders spielen.

Nun, ich überlegte kurz. Versuche ich jetzt nochmal mein Glück, das mir in der Arbeit überhaupt nicht treu war oder füttere ich die Leser mit noch mehr Impressionsbilder? 

Nun, ich entschied mich für ersteres. Schliesslich ist der Rechner auch in der Arbeit fast hochgefahren. Ich sah mich schon wieder am umstecken vom Ram.

Also in mein Spielzimmer gewechselt und einen alten und staubigen Medionmonitor (4:3, 1280x1024) hervorgezogen. Schnell noch PS2 Tastatur gesucht und ohne Käse versucht eine USB-Maus anzulocken – hab ich dich! Zusammen mit einem Kaltgerätekabel alles angeschlossen und tief eingeatmet.

Kurz auf den Mainboardtaster für Power gedrückt und … ich sehe das Biosbild. Das EVGA piepst ein wenig vor sich hin (ja ja, ich weiss wieviel USB ich angeschlossen hab). Und wieder der bekannte Reset. Die Spannung steigt, denn soweit waren wir ja schon. Erneuter Anlauf und ich sah die Windowsschrift. Wie Stunden kam es mir vor als ich auf den Monitor blickte und auf die 4 bunten Lichter wartete, die dann das Windowslogo formen sollten.

Im Hintergrund vernahm ich ein wenig das Gerappel der Festplatte und JAAAAAAAAAAA! Das Windowslogo kommt wieder. Bevor ich überhaupt wusste was mir wiederfährt zuckt der Bildschirm und wird kurz schwarz bevor er zum Standard Windows Hintergrundbild wechselt. Ja, so kenne ich das – jede Nuance des Bootvorganges – egal ob optisch oder akustisch.

Bei aller Verwunderung ist mir im ersten Moment verborgen geblieben wie schnell das ging. Es war ein gewohnter SSD Boot eines sehr frischen Windows. Ich zweifelte zwar an mir, meinen Kollegen und den Versuchen vorher in der Arbeit, aber freute mich. Sollten wir wirklich so doof sein? Nein, Lower hat das scheinbar doch richtig gemacht. Ich formte schon Strophen einer Lobeshymne in meinem Kopf  wollte aber mit der finalen Version noch warten.

Wieder zufrieden suchte ich die Computereigenschaften auf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier offenbarte sich mir was wir schon vermuteten. Der Ramriegel wird zwar erkannt, wird aber aus irgend einem Grund nicht benutzt. Wir reden zwar von Microsoft, aber es gibt Dinge die können sie – völlig stabil und ohne Absturz. Wenn mich meine Arbeit eins gelehrt hat, dann das Windows nicht ohne Grund angibt etwas nicht benutzen zu können. Vor allem so etwas essentielles wie Ram.

Nur mal am Rande: hier ist somit Lowers Beweis das Windows 4 GB erkennt. Er hat im Prinzip also nicht gelogen. Nützt nur nix.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Egal, vor lauter Freude habe ich nochmal die Kamera gezückt und ein Bild vom Board im laufenden Betrieb gemacht. Mit 31°C ist der Prozessor für eine Wakü auch in einem sehr guten Bereich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier eine Rarität, quasi: Ein Hecklüfter der sich mit adäquater Geschwindigkeit dreht.

Als ich wieder nach oben gekrochen kam um weitere Dinge im Windows zu erkunden, musste ich erschrocken feststellen das der Rechner eingefroren war. Ok, kein Problem – ich habe eine Glückssträhne und das war halt mal wieder ein Schluckauf. Wenn man optimistisch ist, redet man sich das unsinnigste Zeug ein. Das erste Gefühl sollte solange zählen, bis es widerlegt ist. Nicht anders.

Ich drückte also auf den Resetknopf am Board und mir ist bis heute unverständlich, wer sich dafür eine Verzögerung ausdenken kann. Nach ca. 3 Sekunden passierte auch dann das, was ich schon vorher angeordnet hab. So langsam wird’s entweder lächerlich, ich hab keine Ahnung oder ich werde schon zu alt. Wenn ich drücke, drücke ich - ich möchte keine 3 Sekunden Zeit haben das evtl. zu bereuhen! Verfluchen kann ich mich dafür auch offline.

Windows fährt in mittlerweilen gewohnter Geschwindigkeit hoch, lässt mich ein wenig tun und friert ein. Das Spiel mache ich eine ganze Weile mit um die verschiedensten Absturzmöglichkeiten eines PC zu erfahren. Von mehreren Bluescreenarten zum Blackscreenfreeze zum Blackscreenreset  zum einfachen Freeze hin durfte ich alles probieren. Sagte ich schon: man hab ich ein Glück? 

Nun, der Gedanke liegt  nah das dies irgendwie mit dem Ram zu tun hat. Wobei, ein kurzer Check mit der Hand auf Netzteil und Grafikkartenbackplate sagte mir: das ist für meinen Geschmack ein wenig zu warm. Zwar rannte der Rechner eigentlich im Idlemode, aber dennoch eröffnete mir das eines: wir hörten doch in der Arbeit Geräusche vom Sleeve im Netzteil? Sollte das Rütteln am Strang nicht etwa ins Gegenteilige geschlagen haben?

Kurz überprüft, ja, der Lüfter dreht sich nicht. Ok, kein Thema – 850 Watt, Sicherheitsabschaltungen, ein wenig mehr als Handwarm, das könnte der Übeltäter und somit für die Abstürze verantwortlich sein. Wieder am Sleeve gerüttelt und schon sprang der Lüfter mit getöse auch wieder an. Alles klar, jetzt sollte es aufwärts gehen. Hab ich schon gesagt das man sich bei genug Optimismus das unsinnigste Zeug einredet? Ja? Gut.

Windows gestartet – immerhin startet es jetzt jedes mal, auch wenn hier und da ein weiterer Reset nötig ist – und schon gefreut. Ein wenig mit der Maus „geschubst“ (rumgeklickt) und ein paar Testprogramme vom USB-Stick versucht zu laden. 

Mist, wieder eingefroren dachte ich mir, bis ich aber sah, das der Taskmanager noch reagierte. Äh, hätte ich doch den Käse mitbringen müssen, ist die Maus verhungert oder wieso verweigert sie den Dienst? Fix den USB Port gewechselt, Windows findet die Treiber erneut und installiert diese – und es geht weiter als wäre nichts gewesen. Seltsam.

Speedfan installiert, HWMonitor gestartet, CPU-Z angesehen und ZAP … wieder mal ein Reset.

Ok, dachte ich mir, das kann jetzt nicht der Trick sein. Im EVGA Forum, bei der Suche nach dem Ominösen E8 oder EA Fehler las ich das jemand OCZ DDR3-1333 (PC3-10667) im Einsatz hat. Zufälligerweise habe ich 8 GB davon gerade mal rumliegen obwohl ich ja keine Slots für DDR3 hatte. Nagelneu und noch verpackt. Ok, muten wir dem Geist im Green Spirit nicht zuviel zu und nehmen mal ein 2x2 GB Pärchen.

Gesagt getan, Ram getauscht (natürlich in Slot 1 und 3), gestartet und dem Teufel in dieser Form ins Gesicht geschaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was zur Hölle? Dumm nur, das er der einzige ist der momentan lacht. Im Internet nachgesehen und gelesen – Rambezogener Fehler. Ja was denn nun? Nagelneuer und kompatibler Ram und der geht trotzdem nicht? Na warte du ….*%$“!!%§. Das zweite Päckchen Ram aufgemacht, Riegel getauscht und … klapperdiklapper – wieder nix. Slots gewürfelt, Ram gewürfelt, alles nichts geholfen.

Hmm, jetzt ist leider der Bilderplatz pro Beitrag voll, bitte schnell um ein Anti-Doppelpost-Dummy.


----------



## Timewarp2008 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

*dummy*

ich drücke dir die Daumen das der Rechner bald wieder richtig läuft.

gruß


----------



## pArAdRoId (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Danke!

Ok, weiter im Text:

Ok, kein Problem, versuchen wir es anders. Ich packte meine tollen DDR3 Riegel wieder weg und dachte mir was anderes aus. Nehmen wir doch einen von Lowers Riegel alleine. Gesagt getan, eingeschaltet und BiosPostcodes verfolgt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na endlich mal was „Neues“. Geht nicht. Haste ja noch nie gehabt. So langsam war ich am verzweifeln. Es lies sich daraus keine Logik ableiten. Ab und an ging es weiter, je nach Konstellation, aber in der Summe war nichts stabiles hinzubekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun gut, egal, packen wir die Kamera halt wieder aus und Fotografieren mal ein laufendes Mainboard mit einem stehenden Lüfter. Ja, der Gute scheint etwas Motivationslos zu sein, denn er mag manchmal gar nicht weit laufen.

Also stimmt es scheinbar schon, Never change a Running System. Und somit packte ich das Originalpärchen Ram wieder an die Stelle wo sie vorher waren, ein paar Reset, EA und E8 später lieft das Bios und Windows plötzlich wieder an.

Doch halt, was ist das? Das Windows, in dem ich mich befand, war ganz und gar nicht das, das ich schon kannte. Ich checkte kurz die Festplatte und erkannte sofort: Die SSD ist scheinbar nicht schnell genug „angesprungen“ (scheinbar hat der Sataport gepennt) und es wurde ein Windows geladen, das sich noch auf der HDD befand. Und zwar eines, das Lower wohl die ganze Zeit über benutzt hat.

Die 500GB war in der Hälfte geteilt und es waren ein hübscher Haufen Daten vorhanden. Um an dieser Stelle zu sagen: Mich interessiert nicht wirklich, was dort drauf ist. Mich interessiert aber das Windows Evenetlog und andere Stellen, an denen absehbar ist, wie und wann der PC genutzt wurde.

Ich befand mich somit in bekanntem Terrain und fühlte mich wesentlich besser.

Aber auch dieses Windows weilte nicht lange bei mir und verabschiedete sich mit einem Bluescreen. Und beim nächsten mal sollte wieder mein geliebtes und bereits bekanntes Windows wieder starten. Was für eine glückliche Fügung.

Nachdem auch dieses sang und klanglos unterging, machte ich den Rechner aus und entschied mich für eine Art Akkupressur. Nein, nicht bei mir, beim Mainboard und dessen Komponenten. Habe ich im übrigen schon erwähnt das der Lüfter im Netzteil immer noch am Sleeve rattert? Und zwar die ganze Zeit, jedes mal und mit einem höllischen nervigen Getöse? Nein? Wisst ihr wie toll man sich bei so einer Geräuschkulisse konzentrieren kann? Nein? Haltet mal das Ende eines Kabelbinders ein Stück weit in einen Lüfter – VIEL SPASS!

Nichts desto trotz, Windows fuhr hoch und lies mich dieses mal länger machen. Ich konnte CPU-Z starten, Speedfan das ich vorher wenigstens gerade so installieren konnte, LinX, Coretemp und das alles ganz fix vom USB Stick – Standardutensilien um Rechner zu checken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok, sah alles gut aus soweit. Näher betrachtet fiel mir nur ein Wert unangenehm auf.

Zoomode on:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der hintere Lüfter hängt am JPPWR und zeigt eine Geschwindigkeit von fast 5000 Umdrehungen an. Was mag mir das sagen? Gibt es dafür eine plausible Erklärung?

Ich entschied mich noch weitere Fotos vom Bildschirm zu machen, da mir der Rechner für Screenshots zu instabil erschien.

Also klapperte ich die Programme ab:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles ok bis auf meinen Freund, den Lüfter – der im übrigen völlig normal dreht, wenn er woanders hängt. Zwar habe ich dort das Tachosignal nicht auslesen können, aber er dreht sofort los wenn man das Board einschaltet, so wie man es auch gewöhnt ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ram wird hier mit 4 GB erkannt, jedoch wird ein Dualchannelpärchen als Single genommen. Ebenso sieht man das das Ram im Automode untertaktet. Alles save sollte man also meinen.

Nachdem ich dann mutigerweise LinX startete wurde ich sofort wieder auf den Boden der Realität geholt. Es hat sich so gut angefühlt und dann das:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit diesem Bild im Kopf, den Plan Lower anzuschreiben und am nächsten Tag (Dienstag) alles besser werden zu lassen, lies ich es dann auch gut sein. Es kommt irgendwann der Zeitpunkt bei dem man sich im Kreis dreht. Dann heisst es aufhören und mit frischem Kopf am nächsten Tag das Meiste in einem Bruchteil der Zeit zu lösen. Das war mein Plan …

… bis zur nächsten Episode hier, die voraussichtlich am Sonntag geschrieben wird.

Im Übrigen ist es nicht nötig sich zu entschuldigen. Ich bat und bitte immer noch um Kritik und Anregungen. Wenn ich etwas daraufhin klar stelle ist das nicht böse gemeint. Ich möchte aber sicher gehen das Eure Meinungen mit dem richtigen Set an Informationen gebildet werden. Danke im übrigen fürs Daumendrücken!

So, der Drops ist (für heute) gelutscht ...


----------



## DaxTrose (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ein Doppelpost nach 15 Bildern sollte nicht das Problem sein! 

Es macht Spaß, Deinen Bericht zu lesen, was nicht am Inhalt, denn mehr am Stil liegt! Ich wünsche Dir an dieser Stelle auch alles Gute und dass es ein Happyend für Dich und den Rechner gibt.


----------



## ULKi22 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Mal ne Frage: Auf dem Hardware Monitor Bild steht bei CPU Vcore 1,54V?? Naja ich kenn mich jetzt nicht so ehr aus da ich mich nicht mit OC beschäftige, aber sind 1,54V nicht ein bisschen zuviel des Guten?
Mein 1055T läuft mit 1,3V @ 3,5GHz und Intel CPUs benötigen doch normalerweise weniger Vcore falls ich mich nicht täusche?
Oder verwechsel ich da etwas?

edit:
Doch nicht: Auf deinem CPU Z Bild steht auch ein Vcore von 1,54V, bei meinem Phenom sinds 1,3V


----------



## Gnome (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Owje...Owje....was da noch so folgt...ich bin gespannt. Auf jedenfall ist das absoluter Mist, der hier is...


----------



## pArAdRoId (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Danke für die Kommentare und Tips. Dann bin ich ja für die nächsten Posts gerüstet. 

Ja, Ph@ntazma, Du hast recht, aber schau mal das Bild danach von Speedfan - dort steht 1.05V bei Vcore. Das ist zum fast gleichen Zeitpunkt geschossen worden. Und ich habe nach dem CMOS Reset bis dahin nichts umgestellt im Bios. Es läuft also auf Standardwerten. Ebenso ist, trotz Wasserkühlung, bei 1,5V im Idle eher keine 31° fahrbar. Aber korrigiert mich bitte, falls ich falsch liege.

Aber gut aufgepasst und die Richtung des ersten Fehlers schon mal gut kombiniert.


----------



## Gamer_95 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



pArAdRoId schrieb:


> Ja, Ph@ntazma, Du hast recht, aber schau mal das Bild danach von Speedfan - dort steht 1.05V bei Vcore. Das ist zum fast gleichen Zeitpunkt geschossen worden. Und ich habe nach dem CMOS Reset bis dahin nichts umgestellt im Bios. Es läuft also auf Standardwerten. Ebenso ist, trotz Wasserkühlung, bei 1,5V im Idle eher keine 31° fahrbar. Aber korrigiert mich bitte, falls ich falsch liege.


 

Das mit der VCore ist nur ein Auslesefehler in CPU-Z.
Das ist typisch bei dem Programm.
Bei über 1,5V würden die CPU und die Mosfets vom Board glühen.

@ pArAdRoId
Viel glück noch mit dem PC!
Aber ich finde den Mod vom aussehen her, auf den ersten blick, echt nicht schlecht, auch wenn er vielleicht ein Paar Schönheitsfehler hat. Wenn auch ein Paar zu viel.


----------



## Kaki008 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Und  was  ist , wenn  windows nicht  richtig  installiert  wurde ??

lg kaki


----------



## Gamer_95 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Was meinst du genau, Kaki???


----------



## Kuppy (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Das blöde ist doch (auch für pArAdRoId) dass er zeitlich um einiges vorraus ist,
so können wir uns zwar an der Fehlersuch beteiligen, aber es klingt doch schon raus dass er einiges weiter mit der Suche und daher wohl auch der Behebung ist.

Dabei aber nichts gegen pArAdRoId,
ist doch klar, so wie du deine Updates ausführst und generell die Zeit zum Schreiben findest geht es eben nicht anders, was ich auch garnicht als Problem ansehe. Bloß wäre es sicherlich auch für dich schön"er" gewesen, wenn hier ein direkter"er" Austausch zustandekommen würde / -kommen könnte 
MfG


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Jetzt muss ich auch mal ne Frage an Lower stellen.
Die eigentlich in der Frage nicht einfacher sein kann.

Aber hast du denn PC getestet ?
Mir schaut das alles nach zusammenbau und weg damit aus.
Die Fehler die hier auftretten sind nicht gerade zufallsfehler sondern begründen sich auf dinge die man sofort merken sollte und nicht einfach so durch transport passieren....

Zu den mängeln wie der Farbe sage ich nur etwas was mir schoneinmal mächtig kritik eingebracht hat.
Mir ist etwas selber gebasteltes, was kleine Risse hat oder eine 2 mm toleranz hat lieber als etwas perfektes aber gekauftes.
Wenngleich das vermutlich eine alleinstehende Meinung ist was man ja aktuell gut beobachten kann.


----------



## Timewarp2008 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Zu den mängeln wie der Farbe sage ich nur etwas was mir schoneinmal mächtig kritik eingebracht hat.
> Mir ist etwas selber gebasteltes, was kleine Risse hat oder eine 2 mm toleranz hat lieber als etwas perfektes aber gekauftes.
> Wenngleich das vermutlich eine alleinstehende Meinung ist was man ja aktuell gut beobachten kann.


 
mir persönlich gefällt was selbst gemachtes auch viel besser als was gekauftes. meiner Meinung nach macht ja gerade das selbst gemachte einen guten mod aus. 
kaufen kann ja jeder  

stehst also mit deiner Meinung nicht ganz alleine da.

Gruß

Edit: Meine Meinung bezieht sich dabei allerdings eher auf lackierte sachen o.ä. Wenn man sich einen PC kauft der als "funktioniert Einwandfrei" ausgeschrieben ist dann erwarte ich auch das die Kiste funktioniert so wie sie soll (auf die Hardware bezogen)


----------



## pArAdRoId (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Nun, auch mir gefällt was selber gemachtes besser - man muss aber unterscheiden, ist es hingeschludert oder wurde sich bemüht.

Aber die Frage von Nobody möchte ich um einen zeitlichen Faktor erweitern. Denn mit Sicherheit hat Lower den PC getestet.

Die erweiterte Frage ist: Wurde der PC als Komplettsystem getestet, wann war das zum letzten mal und welche Komponenten wurden danach nochmal woanders eingesetzt.


----------



## Timewarp2008 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

da gebe ich dir Recht. Wenn man merkt, der erbauer hat sich bemüht aber dennoch evtl ein paar kleine nasen oder staubeinschlüsse drin, würde ich das selbstgemachte immer dem gekauften vorziehen.
Klar, ist es nur so hingeschludert, sprich keine grundierung, nicht geschliffen etc. dann kommt das überhaupt nicht gut und man hätte besser auf was gekauftes zurück gegriffen.

Alles in allem gefällt mir der Mod als solches ganz gut, jetzt mal abgesehen von den Technischen Problemen 

gruß


----------



## UnnerveD (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

@paradroid - wenn du den pc das nächste Mal zum Laufen bekommst, würde ich dir mal ein BIOS Update ans Herz legen und idealerweise mal einen 1600er RAM -> ich weiß nicht mehr genau, ob ich das im EVGA Forum gelesen habe, glaube aber, dass dieses gerne mal mit 1333ern rumzickt.

Edit: Ich hab derzeit das BIOS vom 23/09/10 - 080016 -> seitdem ich das habe läuft alles stabil, allerdings geht beim Overclocking (wovon du ja noch meilenweit entfernt bist) nicht ganz so viel


----------



## ph1driver (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



UnnerveD schrieb:


> allerdings geht beim Overclocking (wovon du ja noch meilenweit entfernt bist) nicht ganz so viel



Ja, da dürfte er noch einen steinigen Weg vor sich haben.


----------



## >ExX< (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich erinnere mich dass die Timings von dem RAM eigentlich höher sein müssten als auf 7-7-7-16
War da nicht irgendwas mit 10-11-10-30 oder so?
Und die 1T auf 2T stellen, falls das noich nicht gemacht wurde


----------



## floric (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Mal wegen dem Einfrieren: Du kannst auch mal eine Ubuntu-Live-CD zum Testen der Hardware nehmen.
Ich hatte wegen Speedfan im Autostart eine Zeit lang plötzlich ein Freeze, dann im abgesicherten Modus habe ich gemerkt, dass es nicht an Windows sondern an Speedfan lag.
Vielleicht steckt auch bei Dir unter anderem der Wurm in einem Treiber oder einer externen Software, die immer zum Freeze oder Bluescreen führt.


----------



## -MIRROR- (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Also mir gefällt "selber gemachtes" nicht *besser*. Ist doch klar, man versucht ja an Perfektion heranzukommen. Maschienen bekommen das halt besser hin. da ist was Gekauftes schon besser.


----------



## Kaki008 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Was meinst du genau, Kaki???


 

Öhmm, es ist mir selber schon passiert , dass fehler unterlaufen sind bei der Installation..

Neu Installation hilft..

Ich hatte auch sehr viele BlueScreens und Freezes


----------



## darkycold (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Wieviele Updates machst denn noch bis zur kompletten Auflösung?
Kommt heut Abend noch mal eins oder erst Montag Abend??


----------



## pArAdRoId (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Akt 5
Episode 3 – Der erste Kontakt

Ein neuer Tag, ein neuer Morgen und so viele Ideen. Da ich jedoch zur Arbeit muss, müssen diese erstmal zusammen mit dem Green Spirit zu Hause bleiben.

Aber nichts desto trotz können wir die Zeit ja sinnvoll nutzen und in der Mittagspause Lower eine Email mit den erfahrenen Mängeln schreiben. Mal sehen was er sagt und vor allem wann er antwortet.

Natürlich waren meine Informationen über den möglchen Defekt zu diesem Zeitpunkt etwas sehr dürftig. Ich war primär frustriert für 600€ scheinbar Elektronikschrott hübsch verpackt in einem netten Gehäuse erhalten zu haben – und das obwohl ich ja eigentlich nur was Gutes tun wollte. Dementsprechend las sich auch sicherlich meine Mail. In einer Aufzählungskaskade befeurte ich mein Gegenüber mit den mir bemerkten Mängeln und fehlenden Dingen – in einer nicht definierbaren Reihenfolge. Hauptsache raus damit. Zwar immer noch freundlich aber doch merklich verärgert.

Um so erstaunter war ich nur 3 Stunden später eine Antwort zu erhalten. Hier muss ich Lower mal loben. Auch wenn es manchmal den Anschein hat er verdrückt sich wenn es unlieb wird, er steht trotzdem dazu und antwortet sobald es ihm möglich ist.

Für das weitere Verständnis der Dinge und erklären der Fehler sind seine Antworten, die ich frei aber wahrheitsgemäss zitieren werde, von absoluter Wichtigkeit. Ich möchte den Leser um aufmerksames lesen eben dieser wenigen Sätze bitten. Ebenso werde ich, direkt nach den Antworten, meine direkten Gedanken vermerken – diese sind natürlich rein aus meiner Sicht, in Verbindung mit den Informationen, die ich in diesem Thread erhalten und interpretiert hatte.

Nun, ich öffne also die Mail und durfte das lesen, was ihr auch schon hier lesen konntet. Der erste Satz vermutete definitiv einen Fehler beim Versand. Ihr habt die Bilder des Kartons gesehen, zwar nicht mehr der Schönste, aber trotzdem intakt. Ebenso war der Rechner ja mit Styropor gesichert. Nichts womit ich den Transportdienst hätte belangen können. Sollte es also hier zu einem Defekt gekommen sein, müsste man wieder nur alleine Lower die Schuld geben – er hat das Ding verpackt. Ebenso kam die Aussage, der Rechner hätte funktioniert und alles erkannt.

Nun, ich kenne den Thread und werte solche Aussagen inzwischen natürlich anders. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war für mich die hauptverdächtige Komponente das Ram (nein, auch wenn das manchmal so klingt: ich habe Lower als Komponente nicht mit einbezogen). Alle Fehler, die ich so mitbekommen habe, schob ich in diese Kategorie und betrachtete es auch nur aus diesem Aspekt.

Das Interessante an seiner Mail ist, das er zugegeben hat, das auch er bei sich gesehen hat, das nur 2 GB im Bios erkannt wurden. Er hätte es aber nicht in die Schublade „Problem“ geschoben da Windows normal funktioniert hätte, ebenso in CPU-Z als auch in Memtest (dazu später) – zu diesem Zeitpunkt wusste ja er auch noch nicht, das ich seine Windowspartition gefunden hatte. Er tat es mit einem Biosfehler ab.

Er versprach mir ebenso direkt die fehlenden Komponenten wie Windows Installationsmedium und Zubehör zu Gehäuse und Mainboard sofort nachzuschicken. „In der Eile hätte er nicht darauf geachtet“. Nun, in meinen Mails vor dem Versand bat ich ihn darum.

In diesem Zusammenhang fällt mir ein Spruch eines Freundes ein, dem ich diesen Thread gezeigt hatte. Auf das Statement „Lower hat da schon vor mehr als einem Jahr das Projekt begonnen“ meinte der: „Ja, zwar vor einem Jahr begonnen, aber erst bei Auktionsende angefangen“. Das gab mir zu denken.

Interessanterweise hatte Lower eine direkte Erklärung für die von mir gefundenen Flüssigkeitsflecken. Es müsste vom Nagellackentferner sein, den er zum Reinigen benutzt hat, als Wärmeleitpaste im Sockelbereich vorhanden war. Ich wusste nicht ob ich das glauben kann. Benutzt man heutzutage tatsächlich eine Maurerkelle wenn man einen Prozessor auf einem Board installiert? Ich zweifelte an meinem KnowHow und schob es direkt aufs Alter – man kann ja nicht überall up to date sein.

Ebenso interessant ist die Aussage „Ein Grossteil der von mir genannten Fehler wären bei Ihm nicht aufgetreten“. Na das macht doch Mut für mehr, findet ihr nicht? Scheinbar hab ich nur noch nicht alle gefunden. SSD und USB sollte makellos gelaufen sein – hier verwies er, ebenso wie für die Endabnahme des PC durch seine Eltern, auf Zeugen. Ein von mir vermeintlichen Grafikkartenfehler nach einem Freeze mit bunten Streifen konnte er ebenso nicht bestätigen, bat mich aber um Kontrolle des Steckplatzes, sowie aller Schlauchanschlüsse.

Mit einer kurzen Floskel darüber, das man Wasserkühlungs-PCs nun wohl doch nicht mit der Post schicken sollte, beendete er seine Email. So ein Käse, ich war keinen Meter weiter. Ich wusste nur eins – eine direkte Hilfe wird er nicht werden. Kurz schleichte das Gefühl hoch, im falschen Film zu sein. Wurde er tatsächlich von meinem Chef bezahlt um einen Haufen Defekte in den PC einzubauen, damit dieser sieht wie schnell ich die Fehler finde? War das ein Test der Logik und Kombinatorik? War das womöglich sogar eine neuartige Iso-Zertifizierung? Der Wahnsinn schien also vor sich hin zu brodeln.

Auch dieser Arbeitstag ging letztendlich zu Ende und ich fuhr mit Unbehagen nach Hause. Die ganze frische Energie, alle Ideen vom Morgen waren verflogen. Ich sah mich wieder Ram-Mikado spielen. Zuhause öffnete ich erst das Emailprogramm um Lower direkt zu antworten. Nach einigem getippe war ich fertig und las noch ein wenig die Kommentare im Forum, bis ich mich letztendlich an den Geist machte.

Nach betätigen des Netzteilschalters und des Powerbuttons (ich habe ihn temporär angeschlossen) wurde ich gnädigerweise daran erinnert, das die Netzteillüftung funktioniert. Zwar laut, aber hey, so weiss ich wenigstens das alles geht. Irgendwie war ich aber nicht wirklich froh. Nun ist der Zeitpunkt gekommen den ersten Kontakt herzustellen – und zwar mit meiner Ersatzhardware. Der Netzteillüfter ging mir sowieso schon mächtig auf die Nerven so das die Entscheidung, was als erstes einspringen darf, eine leichte war.

Schnell ein nagelneues 750W Striker-X von NesteQ herausgekramt. Gut das ich ein Moddingprojekt am vorbereiten bin und schon alle Bauteile habe – nur allein die Zeit fehlt um überhaupt sinnvoll anzufangen. Der Green Spirit macht die Sache somit nicht besser. Da ich nicht vorhabe die Komponenten verbaut zu lassen, mache ich eine Art fliegenden Aufbau. Die Kabel des Orignalnetzteils werden vom Board (8-Pin und 24-Pin) getauscht. Ebenso 2x6-Pin der Grafikkarte als auch die Sata- und IDE-Anschlüsse. Zurück bleibt eine Baustelle die das Prädikat „Kabelmanagement“ nicht verdient. Ein Foto des Chaos spare ich mir an dieser Stelle.

Das Netzteil habe ich zur Sicherheit ausgetauscht. Durch die Grafikfehler die ich ab und zu erhielt, kam in mir ebenso der Verdacht auf, die Stromversorgung würde irgendwie Probleme machen. Auch bin ich ehrlich: ich wollte jede Komponente aus dem Test haben, die durch Modding instabil geworden sein könnte. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mein geplantes Projekt mit Verlängerungen konzipiert. Ok, auch Stecker können Probleme erzeugen.

Mal links geschaut, mal rechts geschaut, vergewissert das auch nirgends die bereits erwähnte Versteckte Kamera meine Bemühungen dokumentiert und beherzt eingeschaltet. Windows bootete und wollte gerade den Willkommensbildschirm laden bis mir dieses Bild entgegensprang.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, das ist keine Momentaufnahme – ein Video hätte genau das gleiche Standbild gezeigt. Der Rechner ist einfach eingefroren. Hier kommen wir an den Punkt an dem Staub eine Geschichte erzählt. Dieser erzählt folgendes: Ich bin der Staub der auf einem Monitor verweilt, der nicht mehr benötigt wird und irgendwo in der letzten Ecke steht um auf den Zeitpunkt zu warten an dem er vermutlich wegen Problemen ein bisschen VGA darstellen darf. Danach wird er meistens, trotz guten Vorsatzes ihn abzustauben, einfach wieder so wie er ist in das selbe Eck gestellt.

Aber versuchen wir es einfach nochmal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na hurra, schon besser, zwar wieder hängen geblieben aber schon mal Bunt und in Farbe. Ich liebe es … nicht wirklich.

Nachdem es mir dann endlich nach einigen Reset gelang ins Windows zu kommen durfte ich wieder meine Hassfarbe #1 begutachten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber es wurde von mal zu mal besser und ich konnte schon immerhin Anfangen, wieder Dinge im Windows zu erkunden. Frecherweise habe ich die SSD abgeschlossen um sie an einem anderen Rechner zu überprüfen und bootete somit ständig von Lowers alten System. Der Einwand von Kaki008 ist somit zwar berechtigt, aber hier nicht gegeben. Es ist ein angeblich bewährtes System das hier ebenso Probleme macht.

Jedesmal wenn ich ein wenig mehr machte, küsste mich ein Freeze, Bluescreen oder sogar so etwas hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unabhängig davon, das es mehrere Versuche gebraucht hat, überhaupt ein Bild davon machen zu können dachte ich mir … so ein Sch.... ist das jetzt doch die Grafikkarte? Ich erinnerte mich das die ja von Godtake kam und Lower und er so Geheimnisvoll über den Grund sprachen, wieso Lower diese jetzt so günstig bekam. Ebenso war sie ja Wassergekühlt, also hatte Lower da noch zusätzlich Hand angelegt. War das eine gebackene Karte? Habe ich ein Montagsmodell bekommen? Ich wurde noch unsicherer. Hardwareschrott den man nicht mal weiter verscherbeln könnte. Danke für das super Schnäppchen, das der Käufer ja gemacht hat (sorry, ich kanns nicht lassen).

Ok, hier liegt noch eine passiv gekülte HD34xx rum, die auch keine zusätzliche Stormversorgung benötigt. Bitte, bitte, bitte lass es nicht die Grafikkarte sein. Um das Gewicht der HD 5870 auf den PCIe Slot zu emulieren, legte ich ein wenig Dichtmatte auf die passive Karte und kurzerhand die HD5870 oben darauf. Ok, ich wollte jetzt ehrlicherweise auch nicht anfangen, die Wasserkühlung aufzuschrauben. So klingt es aber besser. Für einen kurzen Test ist das im grünen Bereich. Sogar Supergrün wie Chris Tucker dies im 5. Element treffend formulierte, als ihm die Gurgel abgedrückt wurde.

Kurz hochgefahren, was auf Anhieb gelang, und wieder die selben Dinge getan die ich sonst in diesem Windows tat. Ein wenig rumgeklickt, hier und da was gestartet und sang und klanglos abgestürzt – ebenso mit einem verzerrten Bild. Mehr konnte ich nicht vermelden und war einerseits froh, andererseits noch mehr verwirrt.

Den Slot nochmal entlastet um auch ein PCIe Slot Problem auszuschliessen – zumindest eines das aufgrund Schwerkraft resultiert. Kein Erfolg, somit die HD5870 wieder an ihren Platz eingerastet, festgeschraubt und angeschlossen. Geht also eigentlich, wenn es noch mehr Tests benötigt, packe ich die in meinen anderen Wasserkühlungsrechner bei dem noch eine Luft-Gigabyte GTX 460 werkelt, wenn es dann sein muss.

Ich entschied mich nochmal den „Nagellackfleck“ zu verfolgen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier direkt über dem E ein 4 mm breiter Laufstreifen der Schwerkraft folgend.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ebenso hier über der rechten Seite des Chips direkt unter der Batterie (das Licht ist schlecht, es geht um die Chips der Batterie oben herum, man sieht es aber immer nur leicht schräg im Licht). Aber ich konnte mir keinen Reim drauf machen. Ebenso war es mir zu müsig, herauszusuchen was der Chip hier so macht und ob die Probleme damit zusammenhängen könnten.

Ich startete kurzerhand das Windows, welches mittlerweilen fast jedes mal komplett hoch fuhr. Wieder aktivierte ich fast mein komplettes Arsenal an Informationsprogrammen, dazu auch MSI Kombuster (ein gebrandetes Furmark). Davon habe ich leider keine Bilder, jedoch war ich höchst zufrieden, als die Grafikkarte gute 10 Minuten damit lief. Die Temperatur bewegte sich dabei so um die 55° - ok, Werte die ich mit der GTX460 nahezu ohne Wasserkühlung erreiche. Ich beschliesse den Rechner laufen zu lassen und die Grafikkarte Fell kämmen zu lassen. Bis ich ca. so nach 30 Minuten einen Restart hinter mir vernommen habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt war es wieder so weit: ich wurde optimistischer und es war Zeit für unsinnige Dinge, die ich mir einreden konnte. Ich startete OCCT stellte es auf 10 Minuten und drückte auf los. Ich fühlte mich exakt so wie beim Reset Taster – es passiert erstmal nichts, hier ist die Verweildauer 1 Minute. Ok, jetzt bist Du schon so weit gekommen, das schaffste jetzt auch noch. Also gewartet, Countdown von 09:10 abwärts geschrien (die Nachbarn müssen mich für bescheurt halten, ist denn schon wieder Sylvester?) und ZAP … Reset.

Oha, was ist denn hier gerade passiert? Bestimmt ein Stromausfall im gesamten Wohnblock - natürlich nur mit Auswirkung auf meinen Rechner, also wiederholen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warten, Countdown mitschreien, kurz innehalten und ZAP … Blackscreen ohne weitere Aktion:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm, eventuell eine Art Sonneneruption die Magnetwellen im Bereich Frankfurt erschüttert (wie war das mit Optimismus und eingeredeten Dingen nochmal). Erneuter Test mit ernüchterndem Ergebnis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ernüchternd ist aber hier eher, das es wohl nur ich schaffe einen Bluescreen in Schwarz mit Informationen ab zu fotografieren … na gut, man kann nicht alles können. Da ich hier wohl keinerlei Erfolgserlebnis verbuchen werde (ich habe es noch mehrfach und auch mit LinX erfolglos getestet) dachte ich mir, widme ich mich wieder dem Ram.

Also schnell Memtest86+ geladen und eine Bootcd erstellt. Gesagt getan, schon blickte ich auf einen Screen der mir unbehagen bereitete … dieses Blau … warum können die kein Augenfreundliches Pink oder Neongrün nehmen? Warum muss es unbedingt „Bluescreen-Blau“ sein? Nun gut, darüber komme ich hinweg, dachte ich so und bootete:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schön, beide Rams erkannt, wie Lower sagte. Aber halt, oben steht 2039M, rechts steht Singlechannel. Also lohnt es sich schon, wenn man Details anschaut. Na gut, lässt Du das Teil einfach mal laufen. Irgendwann drehe ich mich um, und vermisse bis auf das blinkende + oben links im Namen eine Aktion. Nichts tut sich mehr. Und weil das jemand angesprochen hat: Ja, die Timings mögen zwar etwas eng sein, aber nur wenn der Ram auch auf PC3-15000 fahren würde. Wie man hier sieht, läuft er aber nur auf PC3-8500. Ich wollte da keinen weiteren Stressfaktor für den Rechner hineinbringen. Also einfach eingefroren. Also neuer Anlauf ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



… läuft an und 2:35 später bleibt der gute wieder stehen. Erneuter Test ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



… und wieder A-Karte gezogen.

Zu diesem Zeitpunkt ist der Optimismus wieder komplett verflogen und es wird Zeit ernüchtert auf das Ergebnis zu blicken.

- Ram möglicherweise defekt, weitere Tests nötig
- Board möglicherweise defekt, weitere Ausschlusstests nötig
- CPU möglicherweise defekt (Memorycontroller, sonstiges), weitere Tests nötig
- GPU augenscheinlich in Ordnung, vorläufig keine Tests mehr nötig

In meiner allerersten Mail schrieb ich Lower: Ich hoffe keinen kaputtgebenchten Rechner zu erhalten - dies verneinte er. Ein Beigeschmack bleibt jedoch trotzdem.

Ich wollte das ganze dann für den Dienstag abschliessen und musste jedoch erkennen, das ich vor lauter Forum und Testen die Mail an Lower gar nicht abgeschickt hatte. Somit bereicherte ich diese dann mit meinen neuen Erkenntnissen und schmiedete einen Plan, wie ich trotz Mangel an entsprechender Hardware die nötigen Komponenten trotzdem testen könnte – ohne den nahegelegenen überteuerten PC-Spezialist (Vobis ähnlicher Shop) überfallen zu müssen.

Dazu aber dann mehr am Dienstag beim nächsten Update …

Ich plane noch ca. 2-3 Updates, das vom Dienstag mit eingeschlossen (dort verarbeite ich den Mittwoch und Donnerstag mit interessanten Emailinhalten der Woche als ich den Geist in der Flasche erhalten habe).

Dann gibt’s erstmal eine Pause, da ich 4 Tage weg bin, somit wird es das darauf folgende Update erst wieder nächsten Montag geben. Dort hoffe ich mit einer 100% Erfolgsmeldung aufwarten zu können.

Im übrigen halte ich mich entweder an meine Aussagen wann ich Updates mache oder ich sage aber rechtzeitig Bescheid das und warum ich es nicht schaffe. Ich bin zwar hier zu nichts verpflichtet, es gehört aber einfach zum guten Ton – wenn ihr euch schon die Zeit nehmt und mein Geschreibsel lest, wofür ich euch im übrigen nochmal danken möchte. Ebenso für Kritik und Anregungen (ja, das Biosupdate und Ubuntu habe ich gelesen und werde beim nächsten Update darauf eingehen).

Zum „selbser gemachtes“. Natürlich schaut Maschinell verarbeitet besser aus und mag dadurch auch mehr monetären Wert haben, aber wenn hier jemand ein Inlaywindow per Hand zaubert, das an Martmas Qualität zumindest ansatzweise rankommt – ist das 100x mehr wert. Denn sind wir ehrlich: mit dem richtigen Zugang zu Maschinen und ein wenig Erfahrung kann es am Ende jeder, der Dinge lernen kann (ohne jetzt Martmas Arbeit schmälern zu wollen).

Bis zum nächsten Update – bei dem es heisst: Wie bringt mich Ram in den Wahnsinn oder 10 kleine Pinnileins.


----------



## Lolm@n (27. Februar 2011)

Hört sich bach verbogenen Pins an 

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## Chaoswave (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

ohh man, schade das er immer noch nicht läuft.

Haste mal auf der Microsoft Page geguckt was die Bluescreens zu bedeuten haben?
Bekommst ja jedes Mal nen Fehlercode mit lauter 00000000, und da du Fotos davon hast kannste die ganz gut eingeben.
Müsste hier irgendwo sein, google müsste aber auch was ausspucken


----------



## -MIRROR- (28. Februar 2011)

Echt super gut zu lesen das Geschreibsel. ^^

Ich wette, dass es am Mainboard liegt. Das herauszufinden, ist ja aber nicht so leicht. Gut ok, die CPU wäre auch noch eine Variante, aber das hätte wohl doch andere Symptome. Ich freue mich schon auf das nächste Update!


----------



## mari0 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Also schön geschrieben ist es ja.


Aber trotzdem läuft der PC unter aller Sau


----------



## -MIRROR- (28. Februar 2011)

Es sind viele Symptome, aber nur eine Krankheit.


----------



## STSLeon (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Wenn das wirklich Nagellackentferner auf dem Board wundert mich nichts mehr. Das Zeug hat immerhin eine ätzende Wirkung. Auf Dauer wirst du wohl nicht drum herum kommen den Rechner einzeln zu testen.


----------



## Pagz (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Normalerweise haben  Dramen nur 5 Akte. Hoffen wir mal, dass das auch bei diesem so ist


----------



## Kaki008 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hast du denn schon einen anderen Ram getestet?

Sonst wird es höchstwahrscheinlich das Board sein..
Nagellack oder was auch immer kann nicht sehr gesund sein für das Board.

Hoffe mal, dass sich das klärt. 

LG Kaki


----------



## -MIRROR- (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Es müsste eigentlich bald die Auflösung kommen. ich tippe auf Mainboard. Wobei ich im vornerein die CPU nicht vollkommen ausschließen möchte ^^

Dieser verschiedenen aufgetretenen Fehler sind schon merkwürdig, da ist oft äußerer Einfluss dabei  gewesen.


----------



## affli (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich für meinen Teil tippe sehr stark auf ein Defekt des Boards. 
Genau solche Anzeichen hat ich bei meinem SLI LE auch..


----------



## >ExX< (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ja, ich bin mir auch zu  95% sicher dass es das Board ist.
Im BIOS kann man doch den Sound Chip, Lan Chip usw. manuell ausschalten.
Falls du das noch nciht versucht hast, kannst du das ja mal testen


----------



## UnnerveD (1. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hiho Meister - gestern Abend musste ich spontan an deinen ersteigerten PC denken... Warum? PC Freeze - ich schau ins BIOS CPU @85°C. Ich starte neu - PC hängt am Windows-ladescreen. Zurück im BIOS lese ich satte 235°C CPU-Temp aus 
Das war der Punkt, an dem ich mir richtig verarscht vorkam (glücklicherweise ist nur die Pumpe ausgefallen - CPU ist noch heil).

Wie schaut's bei dir aus?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (1. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Oh man der Rechner ist meiner Meinung nach ne echte Mülltonne...vor allem die Reste auf dem Board gehen ja mal gar nicht...


----------



## netheral (1. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Würde auch zu mindestens 90 % auf das Board tippen. Den Ram hast du ja auch schon ohne Erfolgserlebnis durchgetestet und so eine CPU zu himmeln ist imho schwerer als ein Board, wo man überall Kurzschlüsse bauen, Leiterbahnen zerkratzen oder ähnliches kann. Zudem spricht die von dir fotografierte Flüssigkeit auch eine Sprache. Sie erzählt die Geschichte "hier ist etwas heruntergelaufen, was hier nicht herunterlaufen hätte sollen"...

Schon schade, was Lower da für ein Teil auf die Reise geschickt hat. Entweder das Ganze ist beim Transport geschehen oder das Ding hat nie gelaufen (??). Wie hätte er sonst ein komplettes Windows auf die Platte zimmern können, wenn die Kiste bereits am Anfang in dem Zustand war? Möchte Lower zwar nichts unterstellen, aber komisch ist es schon.

Jedenfalls hat er Glück, dass du die Kiste gekauft hast und nicht irgendjemand dessen Anwalt nur 2 Häuser weiter wohnt...

Oder ist das gewollt gewesen? Um das TB ein bisschen zum Thriller werden zu lassen?  Die Spannungskurve erinnert jedenfalls an einen...

Viel Erfolg, dass die Kiste bald so geht wie es soll... Bei der Arbeit die jetzt schon drin steckt hat der Wert sich eh bereits verdoppelt.


----------



## pArAdRoId (1. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Bevor wir beginnen, möchte ich noch auf ein paar Posts eingehen die zwischenzeitlich aufgepopt sind.

@Kuppy
Du hast recht, es wäre schöner gewesen das ganze mit direktem Feedback zu durchleben. Allerdings haben mir auch nachträgliche Kommentare viel geholfen, danke nochmal dafür. Denn das schlimme an Fehlern bei Hardware ist: sie können sich summieren. Und nur weil Du einen behebst, muss das Symptom nicht anders werden. Der Vorteil dieser  Art und Weise ist es, das es (für euch) trotzdem spannend bleibt, denn alle Posts, in denen auf Fehlerquellen getippt wird, sind nur immer zum Teil richtig.

@floric 
Leider hatte ich die Freezes auch ohne Speedfan und ebenso beim Originalsystem von Lower. Nachdem ich aber gesehen habe, was ihr in diesem Thread sehen werdet, hättest Du evtl. auch auf die Live CD verzichtet.

@UnnerveD
Das klingt ja übel – aber wollen wir froh sein, das nichts nachhaltiges passiert ist. Meine Kiste steht hinter mir und testet vor sich hin. Die Wakü ist das einzige Teil von dem ich sagen kann das es Top läuft - hoffentlich bleibt das auch so - auf die Wakü bezogen. Wobei die hohe Gradzahl mit Sicherheit ein Fühlerfehler ist, oder? DDR3-1600 Ram wird die Tage mal getestet, sobald ich es in den Fingern hab. Auf ein Biosupdate habe ich aus offensichtlichen und Stabilitätsgründen verzichtet.

@Robin
Korrekt, deswegen musste ich ja schon in Episoden aufsplitten. 

@Kaki
Ja, ein paar Posts vorher hatte ich doch den 1333er getestet mit d4 Bios Postcode.

@netheral
Die Fehler sind leider 100% nicht vom Versand sondern von unsachgemässer oder unachtsammer Handhabung. Ich habe mal gelernt: Nur weil man etwas falsch macht und es zufälligerweise trotzdem funktioniert, heisst das nicht, das man es plötzlich richtig gemacht hat. Nun, eigentlich haben wir uns abgesprochen um euch nörgelnden Schlaftabletten mal ein wenig Feuer unterm Hintern zu machen – aber was wäre ich froh wenn es wirklich so wäre. 

Aber nur weiter im Text … 

Akt 5
Episode 4 – Die Dämmerung (des Fehlers)

Nachdem ich also die Email an Lower mit den neuen Informationen vom Testen Dienstag Nachts abgeschickt habe, entschied ich mich, mich nicht weiter zu ärgern. Da ich im EVGA Forum etwas von Verspannung des Sockels gelesen habe, war also mein Plan für Mittwoch Abend den Prozessor vom Board zu nehmen und einer Massage durch 20 hübsche, aber teure Blondinen zuzuführen, auf das der entspannte Prozessor das gleiche mit dem Sockel macht. Auch dies drohte ich in meiner Email an.

Momentan war ich irgendwie kein Meter weiter, weitere Tests müssen her. Ich ahnte ja nicht, wie recht ich behalten sollte. Umso mehr war ich überrascht, als ich am Mittwoch morgen um ca. 10 Uhr eine Email von Lower bekam die gespickt mit sehr interessanten Informationen war.

Nach den üblichen Versicherungen mir prompt und in vollem Umfang helfen zu wollen (was er im übrigen bis zum heutigen Zeitpunkt vorbildlich macht) ging er auf meine Punkte ein, die ich angesprochen habe.

Er bat mich das Netzteil zu öffnen und die Kabel mit Hilfe von Kabelbindern aus dem Wirkungsbereich des Lüfters zu binden. Mit Sicherheit ein guter und vor allem auf Dauer nervenschonender Plan. Ich hörte mich das erste mal einer Aussage Lowers zustimmen. Die Welt wird langsam verrückt und ich bin mitten drin.

Das Thema zu Ram und CPU wechselnd versicherte er mir, das die Teile ohne Probleme funktionieren. Ich frage mich wie er so sicher sein kann und durfte sogleich lesen: Er hätte die CPU vor 2 Wochen mit 2000er Ram auf seinem Maximus III Fromula getestet mit einem 48 Stunden Prime. Moment mal. Halt, Stop! Wie heisst der Film in dem ich mich gerade befinde?

Wir reden hier über eine Komponente aus einem PC, der Technisch gesehen schon gut seit letztem Jahr im August komplett ist. Alle Probleme, auf die sich Lower ca. ab da bezog, waren Sleeve und Lackprobleme – berichtigt mich bitte falls ich einen Wurm im Denken habe. Bei dieser Information im Kopf (bitte für später merken) stellt sich mir eine Frage: WOZU ZUR HÖLLE durfte der Prozessor woanders Probesitzen? Wie lange war er da und was macht er dort? Lief er denn nicht in seiner eigentlichen Heimat dem EVGA P55 LE und seinen Ramfreunden? Sofort stellte sich wieder ein Unbehagen ein, denn ich wollte mit Sicherheit nichts totgebenchtes haben.

Kurz erwähnte er zu den Rams, das er diese auf einem anderen Board getestet hatte – allerdings ohne Last. Ja ja, ich glaube es gleich - Sekunde noch – Moment – gleich - nee wird leider nix mit glauben! Mit der Bitte die in einem anderen Board zu testen schweifte er auch schon zum Board. Hier räumte er zwar sofort einen Defekt ein, jedoch mit der Anmerkung das vorher nicht gewesen sei. Auch bot er mir an, sollte ich da einen Defekt finden, für mich die RMA abzuwickeln. Bei einer Auktion auf einen 100% funktionstüchtigen PC – na wie finde ich das denn? Er hätte gute Beziehungen zu dem Shop und hofft allerdings auch, das nichts defekt sei.

Hier dämmerte es mir das erste mal. Die sich immer mehr bestätigende Gewissheit einen Spielwiesen-PC ersteigert zu haben, bei dem scheinbar, je nachdem was benötigt wurde, auch mal Komponenten gewandert sind. Nur darüber, ob die Komponenten gewandert sind weil nichts mehr ging oder sie gewandert sind bis nichts mehr ging, war ich mir noch unschlüssig.

Abschliessend tippte er den Defekt (ich komme mir schon vor wie eine Lotto Annahmestelle) zu 90% auf das Board, wieder mit dem Hinweis ihm das im Hinblick auf das St. Anna und dem überraschenden Defekt nachzusehen und einer RMA zuzustimmen. Weitere 100€ wollte er von dem Geld nicht abzwacken, war eh schon so wenig.

Nach genau diesen Zeilen war es für mich eigentlich gelaufen. Ich wechselte gedanklich zwischen dem Wunsch, Paypal wegen einem der Beschreibung erheblich abweichenden Artikel um Rückbuchung zu bitten als auch nach Wien zu fahren und mich strafbar zu machen. Hier gehört wohl jemandem gehörig der Hintern versohlt. Nun, ich fing mich doch noch und zur Mittagspause hin bekam Lower eine Antwort von mir.

Ich teilte ihm mit das ich definitiv keinen RMA-Zyklus mitmachen werde. Sollte nur das Ram defekt sein oder die Grafikkarte, die HDD, die SDD oder das DVD-Laufwerk, wäre ich mit Sicherheit bereit gewesen darauf zu warten. Alles Komponenten die ich hier habe und zum Teil ersetzten könnte. Aber nicht so etwas essentielles wie Prozessor oder Board. 2-3 Monate weiter warten wollte ich nicht, da würde ich eher Rückabwickeln. Und wer den Thread kennt, weiss, das aus 2 Monaten auch gerne mal 4 werden können. Nein, ohne mich.

Ich rief einen Freund an und plante für Donnerstag eine Hardware-Test-Session bei ihm zu hause, ebenso plante ich den Worst Case des Boards. Mein Vorschlag war folgender, unter dem Aspekt das mir bewusst war, das ich gebrauchte (aber funktionsfähige) Hardware gekauft habe.

Ich schlug ihm vor, mir die fehlenden Dinge per versichertem Versand nach zu schicken. Bei meinem Kontakt am Dienstag bat ich ihn mit dem Versand noch zu warten, falls ein Test ergeben hätte, mir noch weitere Dinge schicken zu müssen. Den Alternativplan, ihm den Rechner zur Reparatur zu schicken, habe ich gleich ob der Risiken und Kosten verworfen.

Dann schlug ich vor, er solle in einem deutschen Onlineshop ein Ersatzboard bestellen. Da mir bewusst war, das dieses dann ja neuwertig ist, bot ich ihm einen Ausgleich von 30€ und den Rückversand an ihn auf meine Kosten an. Da er ja das ganze Zubehör zum Board noch hat, könnte er das anschliessend der RMA direkt verticken und würde noch ein Stück weit Geld herausholen können. Es sollte bedacht werden, das mein Kostenteil ja eigentlich mit dem bereits bezahlten Geld abgegolten ist. Ich wollte aber zumindest in kleinen Schritten auf ihn zugehen.

Ebenso bat ich ihn auch, das Geld von mir erstmal zurückzuhalten für den Fall das weitere Kosten auftreten würden. Nicht um dann dem St. Anna später weniger Geld zu geben, sondern damit er  handlungsfähig bleibt. Meine Deadline für einen funktionsfähigen PC betitelte ich auf 2 Wochen ab diesem Mittwoch danach würde ich rückabwickeln. Dies schien mir eine faire Vorgehensweise.

Mit diesem Gedanken und ohne Antwort seinerseits fuhr ich nach Hause um weitere Tests zu machen. Wieder die SSD mit dem neuen Betriebssystem angeschlossen und noch ein wenig Ram-Mikado gespielt um doch eventuell ein Muster zu erkennen bekam ich dann wieder eine reiche Facette an Fehler …




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



… und interessanterweise wurde scheinbar nur das Hintergrundbild im Ram gewürfelt denn …




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



… das Menü sah ok aus.

Es war der Zeitpunkt gekommen das mir wieder etwas dämmerte. Nämlich die Gewissheit das ich so nicht weiter voran kommen werde. Also griff ich beherzt zum Werkzeug um dem Prozessor und dem Sockel ein wenig Luft zukommen zu lassen.

Gesagt getan, nach Demontage des Heatkillers (mensch waren die Federschrauben fest angezogen, das muss leicht andrücken, nicht per Sandwitchverfahren 2 Tonnen Pressdruck ausüben – das wird aber viel später noch interessant) kam mir folgendes Bild entgegen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wow, ich war begeistert. Umsonst etliche Tonnen an Mörtelmaterial erhalten. So erwies sich der Green Spirit doch langsam zu dem Schnäppchen, das ihm jeder zusprach. Falls also jemand noch sein Haus abdichten muss, meldet Euch, ich habe genügend günstig abzugeben. Ich war begeistert, denn so hatte Luft überhaupt keine Chance irgendwelche Blasen mit schlechtem Kontakt zu erzeugen – ebenso auch Metall nicht. Schnell noch mal die andere Seite, die des Heatkillers, angesehen …




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und mir wurde klar warum scheinbar nur noch der Einsatz von Nagellackentferner half. Kleiner Tip am Rande, Lower, weniger ist mehr, hauchdünn reicht, mehr machts dann oft nur noch schlechter!

Ok, ein wenig Propanol (verdunstet Rückstandsfrei) auf ein Zewa und gewischt, neue Zewa-Seite, Propanol, gewischt. 4 Küchentücher später war dann der Heatkiller einigermassen sauber. Jetzt kommt der Prozessor auf dem Board dran. Nachdem der Prozessor nun einigermassen sauber und das Board ohne neue Zusatzflüssigkeit war öffnete ich den Verschluss des Sockels.

Hier durfte ich dann noch Reste von scheinbar früheren Putzaktionen begutachten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und habe vorsichtig den Prozessor aus dem Sockel genommen, ein wenig noch vom grauen Mörtel, der noch hier und da verschmiert war, befreit und in eine antistatische Tray-Transportbox gepackt. Noch fix ein Foto vom Sockel gemacht …




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



…, Ram eingepackt und es für diesen Tag gut sein lassen. Der Plan war ja, am nächsten Tag zu meinem Freund zur Test-Session zu fahren. Mir ist initial nichts aufgefallen, da ich erstmal nicht davon ausging, das Lower sowas passiert ist. Vermutlich war ich aber auch einfach zu Spirit-Müde um auf Details zu achten. Die Tests hätten wir aber trotzdem gefahren, somit nichts wildes passiert.

Nun, tags darauf, also Donnerstag schrieb mir Lower nochmal das er für das defekte Teil, respektive die defekten Teile, gerade stehen wird und bedankte sich das ich das überhaupt teste. Ebenso bat er mich einerseits nach dem Test noch ein Biosprofil von ihm zu laden und ggf. ein Biosupdate zu machen.

Auch, für den Fall das das Board einen defekt aufweist, wollte er mir von einem Ersatz-EVGA P55 LE abraten – es wäre zu teuer und zu zickig – und schlug mir stattdessen ein Sabertooth 55i vor. Im Gegenzug erwähnte er eine Erhöhung des Spendenbetrages und beruhigte auch meine Sorge, er wäre momentan nicht flüssig genug.

Da ich schon Boards von Gigabyte, DFI, MSI, ASROCK, ASUS und andere, deren Namen ich nicht mal mehr wiederholen könnte, besessen habe, und momentan eher bei Asus gelandet bin, hatte ich natürlich nichts gegen diesen Vorschlag einzuwenden.

Es wurde also Abend und bei Pizza und einem Bier testeten wird also die Ramriegel auf dem Board von meinem Freund. Nun, was soll ich sagen. Wir sind es zwar gewöhnt in unserem Beruf analytisch vorzugehen, aber was uns da anlachte, war schon nicht mehr normal. Letztendlich konnten wir es eingrenzen und Ramriegel #1 von Lowers Ram funktionierte nie – weder einzeln, noch als Pärchen auf Dimm1 noch als Zusatzriegel auf Dimm2 oder Dimm3. 1X DDR3-1600 Corsair + 1x DDR3-1866 OCZ #2 + 1x DDR3-1866 OCZ #1 (alle 2 GB gross) spuckten wieder nur 4 GB aus. 2X OCZ gab nur 2 GB und 2x Corsair + 1x OCZ #1 ergab nur 4 GB wogegen aber mit 1x OCZ #2 6 GB angezeigt wurden.

Man erkennt schon, ausser der möglichen Erkenntnis das Riegel #1 nicht mehr so will wie es sein soll, gab es keine weitere Info bezüglich des Ram. Da wir nun viel zu lange umstecken gespielt hatten, die Pizza und das Bier schon alle war und die Zeit auch schon fortgeschritten, testeten wir den Prozessor nur mal fix auf einem Board. Der Rechner fuhr hoch und der Prozessor wurde als funktionsfähig markiert. Ich weiss es aber inzwischen besser. 

Wieder zuhause angekommen wollte ich den Spirit wieder zusammenbauen als mir das offensichtliche vom Vortag nun doch zugewunken hat:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir dämmerte wieder einiges, vor allem dachte ich das mir der letzte Fehler und dessen Zusammenhang nun endlich klar wurde. Vor 2 Wochen war der Prozessor noch woanders. Die Pins sind schnell mal verbogen wenn man nicht aufpasst oder zwischen Tür und Angel schludert. Im übrigen schauen auch andere Pins nicht sonderlich gut aus, ebenso scheint irgendeine Art von Dreck zwischen den Pins zu sein. Unten links ist auch ein Pin etwas anders, das man aber von diesem Winkel aus nicht sieht.

Egal was elektrisch mit diesem Board passiert ist, egal was für Flüssigkeiten, wo und aus welchem Grund auch immer geflossen sind, das Board war physisch ein Totalschaden. Das war wieder der Moment wo ich eigentlich alles hinwerfen wollte, denn vielleicht war die Anzeige von CPU-Z mit den 1,54 V doch nicht falsch? Vielleicht hat das Board noch das Ram gegrillt – auch meine nagelneuen 1333er,  die  ich so beherzt zum Testen bereitgestellt hatte. Ich werde aber mit Sicherheit nicht anfangen und versuchen Pins zurückzubiegen.

Manch einer mag mich jetzt vielleicht als verantwortungslos bezeichnen, aber hey, so kam das Ding bei mir an. Ich baute also kurzum wieder alles zusammen, schaltete ein und er lief mit exakt den gleichen Symptomen wie vorher in sein Verderben. Er erkannte das Ram nicht sauber, er stürzte ab, sobald man den Prozessor belastete und er lief eine Zeit lang einwandfrei im Idle und im Furmark.

Meine neuen Erkenntnisse eröffnete ich Lower in einer Mail, Board defekt, Ram scheinbar ein Riegel. Auch bat ich ihn, den von ihm vorher erwähnten OCZ Ram (4x1 GB) mitzuschicken, um weitere Kosten klein zu halten. Das Paket hat er gestern zur Post gebracht und seinen Teil des Geldes für das neue Board Samstag überwiesen. So sitze ich also hier und warte (eigentlich nicht, ich bin schon wieder weiter ) auf den Zeitpunkt wo beides ankommt und ich das Board vom lokalen Händler hole. Um dann hoffentlich letztendlich vor einem funktionierenden Green Spirit zu sitzen, so wie es mir verkauft wurde.

Nächsten Montag geht es von meiner Seite aus weiter. Neue Bilder, neue Fehler und vor allem neuer Wahnsinn wird den Wert und vor allem den Schmerz dieses Schnäppchen ins unermessliche steigern.

Ich freue mich trotzdem ...


----------



## Lolm@n (1. März 2011)

Jeah ich hatte Recht mit den Pins.

Das die HW in einem solchen Zustand ist schockierte mich. RAM im A...., Board im A..... und vom Rest weiss man es noch nicht.

Apropo EVGA Boards sie können manchmal einwenig zickig sein je nach Einstellung aber wenn sie laufen, dann laufen sie auch und das ohne Problem.
Meiner Meinung nach die beste P55 Board- Serie 

Jedoch kenne ich die aktuellen Preise nicht.

MfG


----------



## McClaine (2. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



			
				McClaine schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat
> Deiner schreibweise an, nehme ich an das du der Käufer bist und dich attackiert von mir fühlst!? Falls ja: LoL!
> Alle deine anderen ironischen Sätzchen da, möchte ich weder kommentieren noch bestätigen.
> Is alles tot ernst gemeint, weisst du.... Ironie off. Ich finds einfach zusammengefasst schwach, darf ich das nicht schreiben?
> Ich habe bestimmt nicht das Recht über die beiden zu Urteilen, aber die vielen Spender, Sponsoren und andere haben das und das ist eben meine Meinung in einem freien Forum.



Hallo nochmal,
könnte doch glatt als Hellseher anfangen 
Spaß beiseite, schade zu hören das du solche immense Probleme mit dem Teil hast. Des weiteren möchte ich gerne Sorry sagen, für das eine oder andere schlechte Wort / Bezichtigungen meinerseits.
Ich hoffe dass die defekten Teile noch irgendwie ersetzt werden und du noch was von dem Rechner hast!
MfG


----------



## UnnerveD (2. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Nächstes Update erst am Montag? OMG wie soll ich das überleben? 

Ok - nunmal zum Ernst der Sache...
Ich erinnere mich ein vor ein paar Tagen 3 Thesen bzgl. des PCs (u.a. auch bzgl des RAMs) aufgestellt habe, woraufhin sich Lower nochmalig meldete mit den Worten (Achtung, sinngemäße Wiedergabe): "Ich versichere, dass der PC bei mir zu 100% gelaufen ist, ... ich habe Zeugen dafür... , aber mit glaubt ja eh keiner mehr..."

Soll ich dir etwas sagen? Wozu auch? Board defekt, RAM defekt, höchstwahrscheinlich noch CPU gegrillt... es ist unglaublich (trotz aller deiner Bemühungen im Nachhinein), was du hier abgezogen hast - ich war vorher schon enttäuscht, ob der Umsetzung des Mods. Aber, dass du beinahe die komplette Hardware geschrottet hast (ein Glück, dass die Graka noch läuft - oder weißt du mehr @paradroid?) kann ich beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen.

Es gibt hier im Forum, aber auch überall im Internet HowTo's für jeden Scheiß und du schaffst es nicht mal ein bisschen Wärmeleitpaste vernünftig auf die CPU zu schmieren, lässt dir nicht helfen, obwohl du augenscheinlich schon eine ganze Weile mit Problemen zu kämpfen hattest und behauptest dann auch noch "Der PC lief 100%ig".

Wenn ich das schreiben würde, was ich just in diesem Moment bzgl. Rückgrat, Ehrlichkeit und Verantwortungsbewusstsein von dir denke, wäre dies mein letzter Post in diesem Forum.
Ernsthaft, du solltest mal tief... sehr tief in dich gehen und fragen, was du da eigentlich "angestellt" hast. Scheinbar bist du dir nicht im Klaren, welche rechtlichen Konsequenzen auf dich zugekommen wären, wenn der PC bei einem anderen gelandet wären.

@Para - ich hoffe, dass du bald einen funktionstüchtigen PC neben dir stehen hast, (auch wenn du, wie es mir scheint) schon mehr Zeit darein gesteckt hast als Lower. Ich finde es auch nobel, dass du Lower das Geld überlässt, damit er "handlungsfähig" bleibt. Nicht in Ordnung finde ich aber, dass du stattdessen ein anderes Board bekommst - es wäre (in meinen Augen) nur fair, wenn du mindestens das gleiche Board wieder erhälst -> schließlich hast du genau dafür gezahlt.

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich wiederhole: Das Geld gehört ohne Abzüge *unverzüglich* ins Hospital! Alle Ersatzleistungen sind von Lower (bzw. dem gesetzlichen Vormund) zu leisten!

Wärest du mein Sohn(Gott bewahre), würde ich dich Tag und Nacht Zeitung austragen oder im Haushalt helfen lassen, bis du jeden einzelnen Cent der verloren gegangen ist, bzw. durch Schaden verursacht wurde, zurückzahlen könntest. 

Ich bin mich mal abregen...


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (2. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Es ist doch eine absolute frechheit was Lower hier abgeliefert hat...was kannst du überhaupt??? 

@ pArAdRoId : Es ist ja lobenswert und auch echt beeindruckend wie du die Sache siehst und dir Mühe gibst, vor allem das anscheinend alles ganz locker nimmst aber ich würde ganz ehrlich den kleinen Lümmel mal übers Knie legen, was immer noch das kleinere Übel wär. Wenn man sich vorstellt den PC hätte jemand anderes bekommen würde Lower in der nächsten Zeit erstmal nicht mehr froh werden. Dann noch so eine Frechheit zu bringen zu sagen der PC sei bei ihm zu 100% gelaufen ohne Probleme...ist einfach eine arglistige täuschung und könnte ihm echt Probleme machen.

pArAdRoId, ich bestaune echt wieviel Mühe du dir gibst und wieviel Tests du durchführst vor allem wie ruhig du bleibst...du hast echt meinen Respekt, ich könnte das nicht. Ich hätte schon lange vor seiner Tür gestanden und ihm das Ding vor die Füße geschmissen auch wenn es dem Kinderspital nicht hilft...Naja mir fällt schon gar nichts mehr ein dazu.

Unglaublich einfach.


----------



## ernest79 (2. März 2011)

Wir wissen nicht ob und wie ruhig er ist, wir lesen nur die Ruhe... und vielleicht, hilft es dabei nicht wirklich noch straffällig zu werden... 

@lower: nimm dir ein Beispiel am Gutenberg, letztendlich hat er seine Fehler auch eingeräumt.

@paradroid: gute Beschreibung und auch vernünftige Fehlersuche... Doch was nutzt es dir letztendlich? Willst alle 5 gerade sein lassen? Du kommst ihm ja mehr entgegen als vielleicht richtig. Den Ärger hast du ja. Aber top dich überhaupt so zu kümmern... beide Daumen hoch.


----------



## UnnerveD (2. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

@Paradroid

Habe deine Frage in deinem letzten Post übersehen - die 85°C sind durchaus real, wenn die Pumpe ausfällt, hatte ich schon desöfteren (meistens fällt das dann beim Spielen auf, wenn Prozzi und GraKa throttlen und alles ruckelt)  siehe Bild. Die 235°C müssen einfach ein Auslesefehler gewesen sein - Notabschaltung und so...

@ernest79

Dennoch ist er (KTzG), ein sehr talentierter, wenn nicht sogar der (talentierteste) Politiker, den Deutschland derzeit zu bieten hat und das hat meiner Meinung nach nichts mit dem Doktortitel zu tun. Ich möchte sein "Vergehen" nicht schmälern, keinesfalls, aber dass es nicht korrekt war, weiß er selbst.

Mal schauen, _wann_ er zurück kommt (über das _wie_ wird es gar keine Diskussionen geben)...


----------



## ernest79 (2. März 2011)

@unnerved: talentiert? Nicht geglänzt in der Kundus Sache, dem Volk bewusst einen falschen Titel gezeigt - anders geht das ja nicht zu erklären... talentiert, etwas vorzumachen ja...  

Was sagst du wenn der auch noch strafrechtlich dran ist? Sollte er dann noch immer wiederkommen? Dann können wir auch ne Diktatur gründen, machen eh was Sie wollen 

Gehst noch zum Zahnarzt, wenn du auf einmal wüsstest, er hat gar keinen Titel? Vertrauen? Gut für KTzG, für den Job brauchte er ihn nicht... Alles in allem, typisch Politiker, nur wieder was vorgemacht... Nichts für ungut... 

Deswegen auch der "Vergleich" mit Lower... Sorry dafür. 

@paradroid, können gewisse festgelegte Alarmtemps nicht bei EVGA erfragt werden? Wir proggen mit zu hohen Werten einen Kabelbruch, geht aber nicht auf einem Board.


----------



## DaxTrose (2. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Politische Diskussionen über den Rücktritt von Guttenberg wurden gelöscht, da sie hier im Tagebuch nichts verloren haben. Weitere Diskussionen können hier geführt werden:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...rg-vom-kanzlerkandidaten-zum-ex-minister.html


----------



## ernest79 (2. März 2011)

Wegen dem hohen Tempwert von 235 Grad. Möglich, das es ein bewusst gewählter Wert ist, um die Fehlersuche einzugrenzen... Sockel, Sensor, Bus etc.... 

Der "gute" KTzG HAT aber betrogen, ganz allein darum gehts doch... Es IST schlimm, das es solange Zeit gutging, auch das er den Titel schon vorher trug, aber wem man an den,Karren p...en will.... dem kann man auch. Egal wieviele Seiten, er hatte ALLE Quellen der "gefundenen" Zitate vergessen zu nennen? 80%? 

Würde jemand seinen Meister oder Techniker erschummeln, wäre er wieder weg und auch die damit verbundenen Arbeiten.
Schuld am Rücktritt sind ja eh die Bürger, Medien die sich um seine Fehler kümmern statt um seine Arbeit, ja wer hat denn angefangen? 

Jedem seine Meinung und auch Gut(tenberg)gläubigkeit... Sollen Sie graben und Sie werden mehr noch mehr Guttenbergs finden, und die müssen alle dann weg, fertig. so sind Sie doch einen (Kanzler) Konkurrenten der Frau Merkel los, die auch gerne unbequeme Minister verabschiedet wobei hier selber gegangen worden ist, wobei CDU und CSU es eh schwer haben werden. 

ICH sage: er hätte sein Gesicht wahren können, indem er es sofort zugegeben hätte, nicht abstreiten... oder es selber geschrieben hätte, hätte, hätte  
ICH möchte keinen Politiker oben bezahlen, der Wissentlich betrogen hat, aber zum Glück wissen wir einfachen Leute nicht alles 

Reform ist auch noch nicht perfekt: kaum Freiwillige. Aber aller Anfang...

Siehe green Spirit.

von meinem Desire HD mit PCGH Extreme


----------



## Mufflon (2. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ja mit den blöden Pins vom den Intel Sockel habe ich mir auch mein MAximus Formula zersört weil ich mit nem tuch die WLP wegwischen wollte die zu viel war und an einem Pin hängen geblieben bin. Man war das traurig und ich auf mich wütend :-/


----------



## UnnerveD (2. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ach Dax - haste wenigstens noch Kopie des Textes, den bekomm ich doch nie wieder so hin?! 

Egal, hast Recht! (aber ein kurzer Seitenhieb in Richtung KTzG sei mir noch erlaubt)

@ernest
Jeder hat eine 2te Chance verdient - auch er. Übertragen auf Lower müsste man dann sagen: Er hat seine 2te (3ter, 4ter, nte) Chance gehabt, sich zu beweisen, aber er wusste sie nicht zu nutzen.

Was die Temperaturen angeht - die haben ausnahmsweise nichts mit diesem Mod zu tun, sondern wurden mir ab Montag im BIOS meines P55 FTW angezeigt, nachdem meine Pumpe ausgefallen war. => ich fühlte mich in diesem Moment nur irgendwie mit Paranoid verbunden, der ja auch immer wieder was Neues sieht 

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die hohe Temp [235°C] bewusst vom Board gewählt wurde, um auf einen drohenden Hitzetod der CPU hinzuweisen -> die 85°C davor waren auch schon alarmierend genug 

Mal schauen, was wir hier noch zu lesen bekommen...

MfG


----------



## netheral (2. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Damn, also beim letzten Update steht mir das Fell definitiv so ab, als wäre ich ein Hamster, der zu beherzt ins Stromkabel gebissen hat... (ich glaube, ich hättes sogar gemacht, wäre ich pArAdRoId. Ehrlichen Respekt, dass du dir echt den Terror antust, diesen Haufen Schrott noch bis ins letzte zu testen. Ich hoffe mal, deinen Ram hat es nicht mitgenommen. Wenn ich mir das alles ao anschaue, so unwahrscheinlich ist es mittlerweile nicht mehr. 

Gott ey... Hell on earth die Volume 5 / 4. -.-" Wie kann man sowas verkaufen? Wie kann man sowas ernsthaft einem ehrlichen und gutgläubigen Käufer andrehen, so einen Haufen Frickelbockmist?

Ich kann mich nur wiederholen: Lower, du hast Glück, dass dein Verriss bei pArAdRoId gelandet ist. Ich weiss nicht, ob ich so viel Geduld aufbringen würde. Auch habe ich _keinerlei_ RL-Kontakte, die sich wirklich für Hardware interessieren und wo ich testen könnte. Und ich wette andere Leute wären schon lange zum Anwalt gestiefelt. Privatverkauf hin oder her: Wenn du schreibst, die Möhre läuft und sie läuft nur gegen die Wand, ist das arglistige Täuschung! (!!)


----------



## floric (2. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden? Kaputte CPU. Board und einmal RAM? ...
Ich hatte bis vor zwei Monaten wirklich absolut KEINE Ahnung von Hardware und habe mir das meiste nur hier gelernt, ohne was kaputt zu machen. Lower bencht und schraubt (sicher sonst gut), aber das mit der WLP ist doch schon grob fahrlässig... Traurig, wenn man so bei einer der Art hohen Verantwortung arbeitet.
Wie immer freue ich mich auf Deine Updates. Die lesen sich wie ein Krimi. 
Vielleicht sollte man den Inhalt aus 136 Seiten auf 10 Seiten reduzieren und als Buch verkaufen. Der Erlös geht ans Kinderspital. -> Ich würde es kaufen. 
Netheral hat wohl Recht. Lower kann froh sein, dass jemand wie Du es gekauft hat. Stellt euch mal vor, es wäre viel Werbung gemacht worden und das Teil wäre für 800 Euro an jemand gekommen, der nicht wie Para Nerven wie Stahlseile hat.
Ich hoffe, das Drama findet aber bald ein Happy End.


----------



## pArAdRoId (2. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Moin Männers,

ohne jetzt im Moment auf die einzelnen Posts eingehen zu können (danke für die Kommentare) möchte ich bis zum nächsten Update am Montag noch eine Art "Finde den Fehler"-Spiel veranstalten.

In meinem Text im letzten Update steht ein Kommentar der noch einer Auflösung bedarf. Ebenso ist in einem dieser Bilder der Fehler zu dem Kommentar sichtbar (was man nicht alles nachträglich findet, wenn man genauer schaut).

Mal sehen wer den Fehler findet und bereits geschilderte Symptome zuordnen kann.


----------



## >ExX< (2. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Lower...............LOWER.................
Ich glaub mich trifft der Blitz...................
physische Schäden....................die hast du nicht bemerkt?
Und trotzdem lief das Ding?
Dein Fahhrad fährt sich genau gleich mit nur einem Rad wie mit 2 Rädern?
Alter..............

Wie kann man nur so viel WLP da drauf tun?
Du musst es doch eigentlich wissen, du bencht doch so oft.................
Echt, mir fehlen die Worte....................

@paradroid:
Einmal rechts unten vom Sockel ist irgendwie ein komischer Fleck..........
Kann es nicht genau erkennen, aber nach normalen Dreck siehts nicht aus.

Und einmal im Sockel rechts mitte unten fehlen 2 Pins?
bzw sind komplett zusammengedrückt?

Edit: der komische Fleck auf dem Board ist links unten, und es sieht aus als wenn der Lack nicht mehr auf dem Board wäre, und somit die Leiterbahnen frei liegen.
Tut man dann WLP draufkleistern, wie es auf dem Bild aussieht, gibts nen Kurzschluss.
Kann das sein?


----------



## McClaine (2. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Exx rechtgeb. Sieht schon so aus als ob das Kupfer raussieht, da kanns sicher was geben...omfg
Könnte ausserdem noch sein, dass das feste anziehen des Kühlers noch was beschädigt oder verdrückt hat... die WlP sache sieht auch herrlich aus. Hoffe mal er bencht so nicht oder ruiniert er CPU´s am Stück?
aber warten wir mal ab, schade dass das Update erst Montag kommt, langsam wirds aber richtig lächerlich. Von nen "Noob" kann man ja alles erwarten, Lower aber sollte es doch besser wissen oder nicht!?
Mein Beileid Para


----------



## >ExX< (2. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Also ich wüsste nicht was es anderes sein soll, zumal ich jeden tag hunderte bis tausende Platinen in den Händen halte (mache Ausbildung in einer Firma die Platinen herstellt)
Und ich weis nicht was es sonst sein soll.
Klar es kann sein dass es einfach nur verfärbte WLP ist, aber................


----------



## Chaoswave (2. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

normalerweise leitet WLP nicht...
also dürfte das eigentlich keine Problem darstellen.


----------



## >ExX< (2. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ok, dann weis ich mehr 
Aber erst lief der Rechner 100%ig mit physischen Schäden.
Dann gibt Lower auf einmal zu dass das Board nen Defekt hat, aha super
Also hat er auch noch wissentlich Falschangangaben in der Beschreibung bei Ebaay gemacht.
Zufälligerweise RAM nur im Idle Modus bei Windows getestet?!


----------



## McZonk (2. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Optisch sieht das für mich nach Arctic Silver 5 aus - und diese Paste leitet sehr wohl  Ich denke aber viel eher, dass die zwei weggebrochenen Pins (rechts unten im Sockel) das Problem darstellen. Kurzum: Der Sockel ist fertig und für mechanische Beschädigung gibt es auch keine Garantie... Das wird also noch eine lange Geschichte.


----------



## McClaine (2. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

sehe ich genauso. Manche WLP haben ja hohe Anteile von Metall drin um Wärme besser zu übertragen, ka was er für eine genommen hat. Kann aber auch ne Mx2-4 gewesen sein, ka...
Der Sockel is im A..., vllt kann man die Pins noch zurecht biegen, gib in diesen Fall aber Para absulut recht, warum sollte er den Sockel reparieren!?
Ich denke hier wird der eine oder andere Hammer noch kommen, besonders was das Board betrifft. Das die CPU defekt is glaube ich kaum, hat ja Para schon geschrieben. Die Rams.... naja, entweder waren diese von Anfang an defekt (wurde auch schon angesprochen) aber das diese während den Betrieb abrauchen wäre mir neu.... und dass ohne Massiven OC...
Zusammenfassend kann man sagen das dieses Tagebuch sehr, sehr traurig aber gleichzeitig sehr unterhaltsam ist, freue mich schon auf Para´s antwort xD


----------



## kero81 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Einfach zu krass! Mir fehlen die Worte...  

@paradroid

Echt krass wie ruhig du bleibst.


----------



## Sickpuppy (2. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Bei verbogenen Pins, könnte sich ja nochmal ein Uhrmacher daran versuchen, wenn es nicht schon längst zu spät ist. (was ich befürchte)


----------



## >ExX< (2. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Also wenn man sich dass eine Bild rechts unten anschaut, dann sieht das so aus als wenn 1 Pin komplett abgebrochen wäre, würde dann eh nichts mehr bringen^^


----------



## pArAdRoId (2. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ok, das der Sockel eigentlich über den Jordan ist, er es selber aber noch nicht bemerkt hat, schrieb ich ja.

Ich weiss, es ist fies, aber der "Fehler", der so etliche Folgeprobleme verursacht hat, ist ca. 2x2 mm gross und 2x vorhanden. Auf dem entsprechenden Bild sieht man ihn aber nur 1x. Die Platine schaut im übrigen, trotz WLP noch ok aus. Der Fleck reflektiert nur ganz gut und sieht deswegen so aus.

So, aber jetzt bin ich raus, ich muss zur Urschreitherapie nach dem Thread


----------



## UnnerveD (3. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



			
				McClaine schrieb:
			
		

> Das die CPU defekt is glaube ich kaum, hat ja Para schon geschrieben.



Also wenn ich bei pArA's Post zwischen den Zeilen lese ->



			
				pArAdRoId schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rechner fuhr hoch und der Prozessor wurde als funktionsfähig markiert. Ich weiss es *aber* inzwischen besser.



deutet es für mich schon darauf hin, dass da noch etwas sein könnte.

Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass ich äußerst schlecht im Fehler finden bin  Meine erster Eindruck vom Sockel war: "Der hat geschmort" (unten links) - stellte sich aber als Schatten heraus. Außer verbogenen und scheinbar abgebrochenen PINs und dem bereits angesprochenen "undefinierbaren" Fleck, will mir nichts mehr einfallen.


----------



## McClaine (3. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Naja, "Finde den Fehler" mit Hilfe von Bildern ist schon sehr schwer, wenn ich die Hardware vor mir hätte wärs ja was anderes 
Wenn er die CPU so mit WLP einpastet, den Kühler dermaßen fest draufzieht, kann man davon ausgehen, das der Kühler keinen Kontakt zur CPU hatte.
Die könnte dann nen Hitzeschaden haben, verzogen sein, das Board kann auch verzogen sein oder aber auch sogar gebrochen sein zum Beispiel. Kann man wie gesagt anhand von Bildern schwer sagen.

Aber seien wir doch mal ehrlich, wenn der Rechner 1A angekommen "wäre", man ihn einschaltet und dieser dann noch anstandslos funktioniert (abgesehen von den optischen Fehlern, die mich persönlich nicht mal so stören), "hätte" sich Lower seine Ehre wahren können, aber so!?! Just OMFG, ehrlich, sowas hab ich noch nicht gesehen! Wie wir in Bayern so schön sagen: Schlamperer... und egal was noch von Lower kommt (mir kanns ja wurst sein), kann das ganze nicht mehr Rückgängig machen, weils einfach so ne Sauerei ist....

Bitte schon am Wochenende das Update! Bin gespannt was noch kaputt ist... :/


----------



## El Habanero (5. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

So  muss mich nun auch mal Melden hier , nachdem ich alles durchgelesen hab.

Also der Käufer wurde mMn. voll verarscht 
Da Versucht doch der Verkäufer glatt seine Unfähigkeit zu vertuschen  in dem der den Schrotthaufen  bei Ebay vertickt  von dem der wusste das der Kernschrott is ....

Hätt der das bei mir abgezogen ..... Ich hätt die Kiste schon nach den ersten Schrammen zurück geschickt und mein Geld wieder verlangt.
bei  Problemen die übliche  Prodezedur : Ebay , Paypal ,  Anwalt usw

Man muss sich das mal vorstellen : 

Egal wie der Mod im TB gelaufen is das steht mal net zur Debatte , aber allein die Aktion bei Ebay is schon ne frechheit
Der Käufer sollte das schleunigst  Rückabwickeln ( zum Glück ja mit Paypal bezahlt) den Verkäufer bei Ebay melden das der fliegt ( alleine schon weil noch keine 18 , und zum Schutz anderer evtl. Käufer ) 
Und dem die ganzen Arbeitsstunden in Rechnung stellen !!! 

Leute, der Käufer hängt ne Menge Zeit und Nerven  in die Sache nur weil der Verkäufer keine ordendliche Ware Liefern kann 
Als regelmäßiger Ebay  Käufer/Verkäufer kann ich nur sagen Pfui !
Alternativ würd ich runterfahren und dem die Kiste um die Ohren hauen und SÄMTLICHE!! Unkosten Erstatten lassen

Es geht hier net um Peanuts , 650€ is ne Menge Menge  Kohle , abgesehn von der verlorenen Zeit.

So  und nun  leg mich wieder ins Bett gesund werden .....


----------



## Lolm@n (5. März 2011)

El Habanero schrieb:
			
		

> So  muss mich nun auch mal Melden hier , nachdem ich alles durchgelesen hab.
> 
> Also der Käufer wurde mMn. voll verarscht
> Da Versucht doch der Verkäufer glatt seine Unfähigkeit zu vertuschen  in dem der den Schrotthaufen  bei Ebay vertickt  von dem der wusste das der Kernschrott is ....
> ...



Die Arbeitsstunden kann er nicht in Rechnung stellen denn er hätte ihn am Anfang zurück schicken können.

Zudem ist der Käufer das Risiko eingegangen das man ihm die Schuld für die verbogenen Pins geben kann es ist aussage gegen aussage.
Also wenn Lower sein ruf egal ist müsste er hier gar nichts bezahlen sollange der Käufer nicht per Gutachten oder ähnlichem die Schuld von sich weisen kann.
Das Lower nicht 18 ist ist auch kein Problem solange der Account auf seine Eltern oder so läuft.

MfG


----------



## UnnerveD (5. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



> Zudem ist der Käufer das Risiko eingegangen das man ihm die Schuld für die verbogenen Pins geben kann es ist aussage gegen aussage.



Nach all dem, was bisher geschrieben wird, denkst du ernsthaft, dass Lower nicht das geringste mit den verbogenen Pins zu tun hat?

Das kannst du dir doch nicht mal selber glauben...


----------



## >ExX< (5. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



UnnerveD schrieb:


> Nach all dem, was bisher geschrieben wird, denkst du ernsthaft, dass Lower nicht das geringste mit den verbogenen Pins zu tun hat?
> 
> Das kannst du dir doch nicht mal selber glauben...


 
Sogesehen hat er Recht, es hat sich allerdings nicht wie seine Meinung angehört, sondern wie es rechtlich ist.
Beim ausbau der CPU hätte er die Pins ja verbiegen und abbrechen können, deswegen kann man schlecht/kaum nachweisen wer es dann war.
Allerdings wäre es ja sehr unlogisch wenn der Käufer seinen eigenen Pc schrottet ^^


----------



## Lolm@n (5. März 2011)

UnnerveD schrieb:
			
		

> Nach all dem, was bisher geschrieben wird, denkst du ernsthaft, dass Lower nicht das geringste mit den verbogenen Pins zu tun hat?
> 
> Das kannst du dir doch nicht mal selber glauben...



Das war nicht was ich glaube sondern wie es im Recht ausschaut.

Wenn ich Lower gewesen wäre hätte ich eh zu beginn schon gesagt entweder du behälst ihn und bastelst rum oder du schikst ihn mir zurück!


----------



## netheral (5. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Das Problem ist einfach wie folgt: Recht haben ist das eine, Recht bekommen etwas vollkommen anderes. Und deswegen rotiert mir gerade der Hut. ^^

Aber um es so zu sagen: Ich finde die Sache echt zum kotzen, freundlich gesagt... Verkauft den Klumpen als voll funktionstüchtig ist jetzt wohl über alle Berge. Anfangs beim 1. durchlesen dachte ich: "Was hacken die so extrem auf ihm rum?" Aber mittlerweile? Sorry, sowas ist arm, richtig arm. 

Was ein Lenkrad...


----------



## UnnerveD (5. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Lolm@n schrieb:


> Das war nicht was ich glaube sondern wie es im Recht ausschaut.
> 
> Wenn ich Lower gewesen wäre hätte ich eh zu beginn schon gesagt entweder du behälst ihn und bastelst rum oder du schikst ihn mir zurück!


 
Ah ok - aneinander vorbei geredet - Sry!


----------



## Norisk699 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Will mich auch mal kurz melden hier und mich bei ALLEN Beteiligten bedanken.

Wollte heute Abend eigentlich ein Buch lesen (ein netter Krimi).

Wollte davor "nur kurz noch schnell" bei pcgh im Forum vorbeischauen...

Da bin ich wie der Zufall es so will irgendwie auf DIESEN THREAD gestoßen.

Habe ihn jetzt von vorne bis hinten durchgelesen und bin begeistert (ok, bin auf Seite 127 grad...also NET GANZ FERTIG).
Einen besseren Krimi hätt ich heut abend nicht lesen können.

Freue mich auf "das Finale" von Seite 127 bis zum Ende.


Bis dann!


----------



## Recovery (6. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



> Zitat vonnetheral:
> Das Problem ist einfach wie folgt: Recht haben ist das eine, Recht  bekommen etwas vollkommen anderes. Und deswegen rotiert mir gerade der  Hut. ^^Aber um es so zu sagen: Ich finde die Sache echt zum kotzen, freundlich  gesagt... Verkauft den Klumpen als voll funktionstüchtig ist jetzt wohl  über alle Berge. Anfangs beim 1. durchlesen dachte ich: "Was hacken die  so extrem auf ihm rum?" Aber mittlerweile? Sorry, sowas ist arm, richtig  arm. Was ein Lenkrad...



Stimme ich dir zu!


----------



## pArAdRoId (7. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Auch in diesem Update erst einmal noch ein paar Anmerkungen zu den Posts:

@Lolm@n und UnnerveD
Das Sabertooth i55 kostet ca. 115€ wogegen das EVGA P55LE bei ca. 135 lag. Ich kann damit leben das das Sabertooth günstiger ist. Einerseits möchte ich Lower zwar schon entgegen kommen (warum eigentlich? vielleicht Mitleid?), andererseits möchte ich aber auch etwas äquivalentes zu dem gekauften Setup haben. Wobei mir das Sabertooth, das wohl neuer ist, diese Kriterien erfüllt.

@McClaine
Naja, es war ja recht offensichtlich. Aber ich hege da kein böses Blut, somit keinen Stress. Mir hat nur gestunken das jemand, der sich scheinbar nicht gründlich informiert hatte, so unverschämt mit seiner Meinung hausieren geht. Aber wie Du sagst, das ist trotzdem Dein gutes Recht in einem öffentlichen Forum.

@$.Crackpipeboy.$
Danke, aber da steckt natürlich auch ein wenig Eigennutz dahinter. Ich hoffe natürlich das sich meine unfreiwillige Investition doch noch einigermassen amortisiert. Und das tut sie ja nur, wenn der Rechner läuft.

@ernest79
Du hast es erkannt, ihr lest nur die Ruhe. Hier und da war es zum Haare raufen. Wenn Fehler nicht mehr der Logik folgen, die man in Ursachen hineininterpretiert hat, grenzt es manchmal an Wahnsinn. Auch hast Du recht, das man ihm da vielleicht nicht entgegen kommen sollte, aber ich hoffe natürlich das er dadurch etwas mitnimmt und, auch wenn er es später erst wirklich erkennen mag, auch etwas für sein Leben lernt.

@Rechtliches
Natürlich habe ich wichtige Schritte einerseits mit der Kamera dokumentiert, andererseits war bei kritischen Aktionen immer zusätzlich jemand anwesend. Diese Bilderstrecke hier ist ebenso eine Art Selbstschutz – nicht ganz so uneigennützig wie es scheint. Und wenn ich die Bilder sowieso mache, kann ich sie auch mit der Geschichte dahinter posten, oder?

Jetzt zur Auflösung des „Rätsels“. Natürlich hoffe ich jetzt, das ich nicht die gesamte Spannung vorweg nehme, allerdings Versuche ich nicht zu offensichtlich zu sagen, was denn jetzt die Problemsymptome sind (ist ja ein Teil des Rätsels).

Der „Fehler“ befand sich in diesem Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



im Vergleich dazu einen kaum umgespannten S775 Prozessor (der Sockelmechanismus ist ja ähnlich)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und einen mir in die Hände gefallenen, wohl äusserst geschundenen weiteren S775 Prozessor




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich frage mich, was der 860er wohl durchgemacht hat um so auszusehen, wenn der total miese S775 an der Spannstelle immer noch besser aussieht. Wir erinnern uns an meine Anforderung? „Ich will keine totgebenchte Hardware haben“.

Nichts desto trotz geht es weiter und auf diesen Aspekt der Fehler gehe ich nachher auch noch ein.

Akt 5
Episode 5 – Die Wanderung

Nach dem Eröffnen der Testergebnisse und möglichen Fehlerquellen waren wir uns einig. Ein neues Board muss her. Wir fassten also (leider) den Worst Case Plan des Boards auf. Lower soll mir also 90€ rücküberweisen (nachdem er es aus plausiblen Gründen nicht schaffen konnte es selber in einem Shop zu bestellen) und ich wollte anschliessend das 122€ teure Ersatzboard bestellen, sobald das Geld da ist. Ebenso sollte Lower nun das Paket mit den fehlenden Dingen abschicken.

Allerdings hatte ich eine sehr enge Deadline gesetzt, da ich ja die letzten Tage nicht zuhause war. Ich bin auf eine Mini-Lan mit ein paar Freunden und Kollegen und hatte mir fest vorgenommen den Spirit mitzubringen, und noch wichtiger, auch zum stabilen Laufen zu bewegen.

Also tat ich das nächste bewusst auf mein Risiko. Ich bestellte also schon Samstag das Board ohne das auch das dazugehörige Geld von Lower auf meinem Konto war. Ebenso war ich es leid Ram-Mikado zu spielen, auch wenn Lower versprach mir Ram mitzuschicken. Auch sind 4 GB bei etlichen Tasks einfach zu wenig (vor allem wenn man Firefox mit aktuell 114 Tabs offen hat, etliche Grafikprogramme, mal ein Spiel im Hintergrund halten muss usw. - ich bin da ein wenig verwöhnt), kurzum ich bestellte 8Gb DDR3-1600 auf eigene Rechnung mit. Zur Not wird es halt zu 80% in der Bucht verscherbelt. Der Rest wird unter Lernen verbucht.

So vergingen die Tage, bei denen noch hier und da eine Mail oder Skypenachricht zwischen Lower und mir gewechselt ist, viel mehr ist da nicht passiert, der PC blieb aus. Zu meiner grossen Überraschung bekam ich am Montag Abend wie versprochen eine Trackingnummer vom Postunternehmen von Österreich. Ich war wieder mal begeistert. Na, also, geht doch. Hätte Lower alles so präzise und zeitgenau erledigt, er hätte sich die Zeit, die er durch Schludern scheinbar sparen wollte, auch wirklich gespart. Natürlich nur im Nachhinein betrachtet. 

Ebenso rief mich am Montag Vormittag meine Kollegin an und verkündete mir, ein Paket läge für mich abholbereit bei ihr auf dem Tisch. Ich war noch sichtlich verwundert als ich das Stockwerk wechselte um an den Empfang zu watscheln. Kurzer Blick auf den Absender und ich war wieder ein mal begeistert. Tja, so einfach geht das bei mir – oder auch nicht. Denn es ist tatsächlich die Bestellung des von mir am Samstag georderten Boards und des Rams angekommen. Den Shop muss ich mir merken, da könnte fast Amazon blass vor Neid werden.

Da mein Bastelzimmer zur Zeit etwas unter Chaos leidet wurde ein Alternativgebiet händeringend gesucht. Als einzig Freiwilliger meldete sich dann der Esstisch den ich dann auch kurz mit einer Bastel-Tischdecke ausstattete (das hat „Regierungsgründe“, meine Frau tötet mich wenn ich eine kunstvoll geschwungene Designschramme im Tisch erzeuge – selbst unter der Ausrede„Schatz, das sieht doch so vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel besser aus“ - wirkt irgendwie nicht) – auch wenn diese sichtlich zu knapp ist. Kurz den Grünen Teufel hochgeschwungen und auf die Seite gelegt).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht durften kurz die DDR3-1600 G.Skill probesitzen, mit einem fatalen und ernüchternden Ergebnis – dazu aber später. Das Netzteil darf im übrigen immer noch nicht mitspielen, es sitzt nur hübsch neben der restlichen Hardware. Dazu ist es mir einfach noch zu laut.

Also schnell mal das Board geholt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



geöffnet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und den Lieferumfang bewundert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, dieses mal habe ich das Boardzubehör in vollem Umfang mitgeliefert bekommen.

Da ich auch mal „Regierung“ spielen wollte (die Holde war abwesend, ich wollte das ja in Ruhe machen, was ob ihrer Anwesenheit sicher nicht möglich gewesen wäre), durfte sich jedes Teilchen vor mir aufreihen und salutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ebenso war mir ein direkter Vergleich der Boards wichtig, wobei ich kurz erschrak ob der Tatsache das das Asus minimal Länger ist als das EVGA – und das bei 2 Halteschrauben weniger. In diesem Moment hielt ich es für eine gute Idee, die Abstandhalter am Boardtray des Gehäuse um 2 zu reduzieren. Man bekommt überaus lustige Fehler, sollte man diese tatsächlich vergessen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ging weiter, ich erlöste den Prozessor von seiner offensichtlich defekten Sitzposition und führte ihn vorsichtig seinem neuen Zuhause zu. Die Sockeltransportblende aus dem Asus montierte ich auf das EVGA um weitere Beschädigungen zu verhindern und konnte es mir nicht nehmen lassen, vorher noch weitere Fotos zu machen. Dieses mal von der anderen Seite.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist schön zu erkennen, das oben rechts im Bild noch mindestens ein Pin etwas abbekommen hat und in diesem Moment fand ich es interessant mal die Unterseite des Prozessors anzuschauen und machte davon vor dem geplanten Endsitzen der CPU ebenso noch mal Fotos. Die hellen Punkte auf dem nächsten Bild zeigen den scheinbar härteren Kontakt mit dem Sockel auf. Völlig unregelmässig und z.T. mehrfach und verschoben. Mir graute es wieder ein mal. Sollte ich CSI Österreich anrufen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nichts desto trotz konnte ich meinen inneren Widerwillen, weiter daran zu schrauben, überwinden und nach knapp einer gewissenhaften Stunde war es dann auch so weit. Das neue Board verweilte fest im Spirit, als wäre es nie anders gewesen. Die roten Heatspreader RipJaws waren mir in dem  Moment sowas von egal – ich wollte nur das die Kiste läuft. Anmalen, bekleben oder austauschen kann ich sie später immer noch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesagt, getan, das Übel wieder bei den Hörnern gepackt – äh, den PC wieder ins Bastelzimmer gehievt und angeschlossen, natürlich mit dem Alternativnetzteil. Angeschalten. Post Lichter blinken ein wenig und … nichts. Was ist denn hier los? Nochmal alles überprüft, nein, alles ok.

Ich erinnerte mich an den Moment als ich den Prozessor vom Board geschraubt hatte. Ja, da war ja was, die Dinger waren ja festgezogen als wäre ein Schmied zum Üben vorbeigekommen. Ok, das  kannst du auch, dachte ich mir und zog mit viel Widerwillen die Federschrauben des Heatkillers an, bis die Federn keinen Abstand mehr in den Windungen hatten. Auf einem neuen Board – mir blutete das Herz. Ich löste die Schrauben wieder um eine Umdrehung, der Anpressdruck muss gleichmässig aber nicht übermässig sein, dazu sind die Federn da und nicht um das zu starke Anziehen mit einem Knarzen zu quittieren.

Erneut startete ich den PC und welch Wunder roher Gewalt: es ging tatsächlich. Ich war begeistert – wieder ein mal. Ich startete Windows von der SSD mit dem Gefühl gleich ein Bluescreen zu erhalten. Diesmal allerdings nicht wegen defekter Hardware, sondern wegen der Inkompatibilität zwischen den EVGA P55 zu den ASUS P55 Treibern. Aber hier durfte ich etwas sehen was mich dann doch erstaunte: nach ein paar automatischen Treiberinstallationen verbunden mit ein paar Restarts funktionierte alles so, als wäre es schon immer so gewesen. Scheinbar kochen halt alle nur mit Wasser.

Natürlich soll das im Endzustand nicht so bleiben, aber zum Testen würde es wohl gehen. Windows fuhr hoch und wartete auf meine Eingaben. Schnell den Stick geschnappt, ein paar Programme gestartet und ich durfte etwas sehen, was ich mit diesem PC noch nie sehen durfte: 100% erkannten Ram und einen Prozessor, den man ohne Absturz belasten kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Optimismus wuchs jede Sekunde des absturzfreien Laufens immer mehr. Ihr wisst ja wie das mit Dingen ist, die man sich einredet wenn man optimistisch ist. Nein, noch nicht? Wohl nicht gut genug mitgelesen hier, oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle Lüfter laufen mit der scheinbar richtigen Drehzahl - auch unser träger Freund auf der Rückseite lief prompt an als wäre nichts gewesen. Der Chip auf dem EVGA, auf den mal eine Flüssigkeit gelaufen ist, ist nicht zufällig auch für den Bus zuständig, über den auch solche Dinge gehen? Ein wilde Vermutung macht sich breit. Aber einigermassen Zufrieden betrachte ich den sich mir offenbarenden Bildschirm. Auch wenn ich die Temperaturwerte nicht für besonders gut halte (wir reden hier von Standardtakt) – er läuft immer noch und stürzt unter Last nicht ab. Ebenso gefallen die Voltages durch Korrektheit.

Ein kurzer Blick auf HWMonitor bestätigt den Eindruck, nichts mehr Aussergewöhnliches.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte es das etwa gewesen sein? Ist das tatsächlich das Ende der Tortur durch den Green Spirit, habe ich den Fehler besiegt? In mir machte sich ein Gefühl der Sicherheit und Zufriedenheit breit. Jetzt hab ich dann wohl das Schnäppchen gemacht, das mir etliche zusprechen. Ungeachtet der Stunden Fehlersuche, Mails schreiben, Beiträge schreiben oder innerlichen Verfluchens. Wäre das nicht gewesen, ich hätte meine Zeit sicherlich mit etwas anderem Sinnlosen verbraten.

Mein Gefühl wurde sogar noch besser als ich hier zusehen durfte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fortsetzung folgt umgehend ...


----------



## pArAdRoId (7. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ein neuer Rechenknecht war geboren – auch wenn die Gflops etwas mager sind – ich hatte mir von einem I7 mit 2,8 Ghz mehr erhofft. Aber die Anzeige dieses Screens stimmte mich wieder mild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun, ich testete noch ein wenig hier, ein wenig da und kam tatsächlich auf den Gedanken das Ram von Lower nochmal dazu zu stecken. Auch auf die Gefahr hin, das er sich nicht mit dem G.Skill verträgt. Flugs also heruntergefahren und die Rambänke bestückt.

Nach dem Neustart war ich sichtlich enttäuscht. Der gute PC erkannte nicht nur das Ram von Lower scheinbar nicht, sondern gab auch nur beim G.Skill wieder nur 4 GB aus. Was ist denn jetzt schon wieder? Mir dämmert es, wenn ein Fehler wandert, wird er durch die Komponente, die ebenso wandert, mitgenommen. Die einzige Komponenten, die gewandert sind, sind aktuell der Prozessor und das Ram.

Ok, schnell wieder das Ram entfernt und frohen Mutes gebootet.

Merde – es werden wieder nur 4 GB erkannt, bei einem neuen Board, neuem Ram und einem alten Prozessor. Auch hier sollte ich wie immer Recht behalten mit meinem ersten Gedanken, ein scheinbar sehr alter Prozessor – zumindest was den Lebenszyklus angeht.

Auf den Prozessorpins, auch wenn das auf den Bildern evtl. wie Schatten aussieht, waren deutliche dunkle Bereiche zu sehen. Wo kommt das her? Nein, nein, bitte jetzt keine seltsamen Fragen mehr. Lösungen müssen her! Ok, was macht man wenn man Kontakt erzeugen will, aber kein Kontaktspray benutzen kann.

Ganz einfach, man nimmt einen weichen Radiergummi und rubbelt eventuellen Dreck und mögliche Oxidation vorsichtig weg.

Gesagt, getan, Prozessor wieder vorsichtig ausgebaut, gereinigt und versucht die Schatten zu fotografieren. Der dunkle Streifen vorne und der Bereich hinten ist eine verfärbung direkt auf den Augen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Vergleich zu den ganzen Fotos des 860er die beiden 775er Prozessoren von unten, einer recht wenig umgespannt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und einer recht gelitten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und man sieht den Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Beide Prozessoren, ob wenig benutzt oder stark beansprucht, haben nahezu mittige Abdrücke auf den Augen und von diesen auch meistens nur einen. Selbst der Prozessor, der scheinbar schon 3x um die Welt fremdgesockelt hat, ist noch wesentlich besser drauf, als der 860er von Lower.

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, was der 860er wohl alles erlebt haben mag. Ich begutachtete ihn noch ein Weilchen und mir kam das, was ich im Rätsel gefragt habe, in den Sinn. Da ich früher im Mechanischen Analysebereich tätig war, kann ich nicht nur versuchen aus Staub Geschichten lesen, sondern auch aus Gebrauchsspuren von Materialien.

Also fragte ich mich, was muss wohl passiert sein, damit der Prozessor im Spannbereich des Sockels so dermassen gelitten hat. Wie oft muss der Arme wohl ein und ausgespannt worden sein, wie oft muss er verkantet worden sein und vor allem mit wieviel Tonnen Anpressdruck muss wohl ständig gearbeitet worden sein, um den Kupferheatspreader im Bereich der Spanlaschen gute 2 Zehntel abzusetzen.

Sind wir uns einig, das die Einspannvorrichtung des Sockels den mechanischen Kontakt erzeugt um den Prozessor elektrisch ansprechen zu können - und zwar ausschliesslich? Der Kühler liegt in jedem Fall eigentlich nur auf. Wie soll das gehen, wenn plötzlich 2 Zehntel fehlen? Ist dann garantiert, das alle 1156 Kontakte auch richtig greifen?

Mit dieser Idee und einem Inbusschlüssel bewaffnet machte ich mich wieder an das Board. Ich lies den Prozessor aufsitzen und fing an den Heatkiller anzupratzen. Und zwar bis zu dem Punkt als die Federn ihren Windungszwischenraum verloren. Dann zog ich jede Schraube noch eine viertel Umdrehung weiter um das auszugleichen, was der Heatspreader ob des Materialabtrages nicht mehr zu Leisten vermag.

Und siehe da, beim Rebooten sprang mich der Memtestscreen _ sofort _ so an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurz Lowers Ram aufgesetzt und in Memtest tatsächlich volle 4 Riegel mit vollen 12 GB im Dualchannelmode bekommen. Ok, die Riegel sind nicht kompatibel und Memtest blieb hängen, aber funktionieren jetzt zumindest vom richtigen Erkennen her. Warum sich die Riegel so seltsam auf dem Rampage Board von meinem Freund verhalten haben, kann ich nicht wirklich begründen.

Mit einem scheinbar funktionierenden Green Spirit fuhr ich also letztendlich auf die Lan. Dort fixte ich das Netzteil, indem ich das Lüftergitter zwischen Lüfter und Netzteil positioniert habe. Auf ein aussenliegendes Lüftergitter habe ich verzichtet da das CM 690 II unten eine Wabenstruktur hat und  den Netzteillüfter somit schützt. Ich installierte Windows neu, nahm eine neue Platte, um allerhand Zeug zu installieren und zu testen. Was soll ich sagen, obwohl ich weiss, das der Rechner läuft. Ich weiss zwar, warum er jetzt läuft, ebenso warum er nicht laufen würde, allerdings macht das mein Gefühl nicht besser.

Ich besitze nun einen Prozessor, den ich mit Sicherheit nicht mehr verkaufen könnte. Einen Luftkühler mit Pushpins kann man wohl nicht mehr anbringen, dafür wird der „Anpressdruck“, wenn man überhaupt davon reden kann bei Pushpins, nicht ausreichen.

Ich bin mir an dieser Stelle noch unschlüssig ob ich dies Lower durchgehen lassen soll. Würde ich den 860er von Lower im Austausch verlangen (er besitzt oder besass ja selber einen), wer weiss wie dieser dann Aussieht und was der so alles durchgemacht hat.

Der Drops ist mit Sicherheit noch nicht komplett gelutscht. Ebenso habe ich das Paket von Lower geschickt bekommen, da bekommt ihr noch Bilder und ein zusätzliches Update, denn wie man sich sicher vorstellen kann, es wird da auch nicht besser. Auch wenn Hardware vieles verzeiht, ist es kein Grund damit so sorglos umzugehen. Denn irgendwann geht alles mal kaputt, die Frage ist nur, früher oder später. Und das hat man oft selber in der Hand … man muss nur was draus machen.

In diesem Moment seid ihr auf dem aktuellen Status und sogar Lower ein Quentchen voraus, denn ihm habe ich die Hiobsbotschaft noch nicht mitgeteilt. Ich habe mich ja noch nicht entschieden und würde gernde von eurer Seite Meinungen über ein eventuelles weiteres Vorgehen hören.

In diesem Sinne, bis die Tage wenn es heisst: Paket 2 war nur unwesentlich besser als Paket 1.


----------



## kero81 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hi Paradroid,
ich würde jetzt die Sache abhaken. Scheinbar ist ja jetzt alles "in Ordnung" und der Spirit läuft. Falls es nochmal Bluescreens geben sollte nimm einfach die Federn am Heatkiller raus und baller die Schrauben noch weiter an. 

Ich hätte für weiteres keinen Nerv mehr.

Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## UnnerveD (7. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Moi-hoin...

Ich glaube du bist mittlerweile an dem Stand, wo es ein treffendes Sprichwort genau auf den Punkt bringt:



> Never change a running system



Ich würde allerdings nochmal ordentlich testen, dh. Prime / Lynx / mit/ohne OC / mit/ohne HT um zu sehen, wie die CPU dabei reagiert. Solltest du nicht durchweg ein positives Ergebnis erreichen, würde ich Lower die CPU um die Ohren hauen und mir ggf. von ihm/ seinen Eltern das Geld dafür zurückholen (Einen Austausch mit seinem 860 würde ich dir nicht empfehlen  ).

Das Problem wird langfristig echt sein, dass du immer dieses "ungute" Gefühl haben wirst, da du nie ausschließen kannst beim nächsten Rechnerstart nicht die CPU zu verlieren...

Vielleicht einigt ihr euch auf einen Vergleich - so dass du die CPU als "defekt" bzw. "eingeschränkt funktionsfähig" verkaufst und Lower dir im Gegenzug den Differenzbetrag zum Neupreis dazugibt (Selbstverständlich ohne an der Spendensumme etwas abzuzweigen).

Ich persönlich könnte auf Dauer mit diesem mulmigen Gefühl nicht leben und würde nur einen Austausch akzeptieren. (Ich kaufe durchaus auch gebrauchte Hardware, allerdings nur unter der Prämisse, dass diese wirklich 100%ig läuft).

*Es ist mir - egal wie ich mich bemühe - unverständlich, dass jemand soviel Mist verbockt, dieses abstreitet und sich selbst als Opfer hinstellt, diese Rolle mehrmals (teilweise trotzig, "mir glaubt ja eh keiner") bekräftigt und sich auf Zeugen beruft, die gesehen haben wollen, dass der PC zu 100% läuft (Man erinnere sich an meinen Satz (sinng.):"Nur weil man den Powerknopf drückt und der PC hochfährt, garantiert das noch lange nicht, dass er auch funktioniert").*

Es ist, meiner Meinung nach, ein Schlag ins Gesicht für jeden (Case-)modder und ehrlichen PC-Schrauber, dass es Leute gibt, die mit so viel Dreistigkeit bzw. mangelnden Engagement an so ein Projekt rangehen, dabei noch gesponsorte Hardware übern Jordan schicken ohne am Ende dafür gerade stehen zu wollen. Mal ehrlich: Jugendschutz in allen Ehren - in DIESEM Fall würde ich ihn die Härte des Gesetzes spüren lassen, damit er aus seinem Handeln auch wirklich etwas lernt.

MfG


----------



## STSLeon (7. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich würde nicht mit so einer CPU leben wollen. Zum einen ist es ein mechanischer Schaden und zum zweiten weiß niemand außer Lower wie weit die CPU beim Benchen getrieben worden ist. Vorallem das mit dem Benchen finde ich bitter, da die CPU eigentlich zweckgerichtet war und von daher eigentlich weitgehend "jungfräulich" sein sollte. 

Wäre Lower ein unerfahrener Schrauber und das sein erster Eigenbau würde ich vielleicht noch die mechanischen Schäden hinwegsehen, aber die gemachten Fehler sind auf sehr schlampige Arbeit zurück zu führen und das ist der Punkt, den man nicht akzeptieren sollte. Das der Neupreis der CPU noch bei ungefähr 250€ liegt macht die Sache natürlich besonders bitter.


----------



## Lolm@n (7. März 2011)

STSLeon schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde nicht mit so einer CPU leben wollen. Zum einen ist es ein mechanischer Schaden und zum zweiten weiß niemand außer Lower wie weit die CPU beim Benchen getrieben worden ist. Vorallem das mit dem Benchen finde ich bitter, da die CPU eigentlich zweckgerichtet war und von daher eigentlich weitgehend "jungfräulich" sein sollte.
> 
> Wäre Lower ein unerfahrener Schrauber und das sein erster Eigenbau würde ich vielleicht noch die mechanischen Schäden hinwegsehen, aber die gemachten Fehler sind auf sehr schlampige Arbeit zurück zu führen und das ist der Punkt, den man nicht akzeptieren sollte. Das der Neupreis der CPU noch bei ungefähr 250€ liegt macht die Sache natürlich besonders bitter.



Zum ersten Teil es war SEIN CPU und er kann damit machen und soviel bechen wie er will nur die mechanischen schäden sind natürlich nicht akzetabel.

MfG


----------



## -MIRROR- (7. März 2011)

War der Kauf von neuem RAM und neuem Board jetzt nicht eigentlich unnötig wenn nur die CPU geschrottet wurde ?

Ich würde Lower für die neue CPU blechen lassen. Das ist viel Geld und er hat diesbezüglich auch jede Schuld ...


----------



## pArAdRoId (7. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Moin,

der Kauf des Boardes war natürlich nicht unnötig, es waren ja mechanische Beschädigungen am Sockel. Die Instabilität und falschen Werte kamen mit Sicherheit dadurch.

Das Ram hab ich ja selber gekauft, ich hatte das schon die ganze Zeit über vor auf 8 GB aufzurüsten.

Ich werde Lowers Ram (die 4x1 GB Riegel, die er als Ersatz geschickt hat, schicke ich ihm mitsamt dem Board die Tage zu meiner Entlastung zurück) noch ausgiebig testen (auch wenn ich ein ungutes Gefühl beim Umstecken habe) und dann wohl verkaufen - sollten die 2x2 GB DDR3-1866 sich als funktionstüchtig und stabil erweisen.


----------



## Timewarp2008 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



kero81 schrieb:


> Hi Paradroid,
> ich würde jetzt die Sache abhaken. Scheinbar ist ja jetzt alles "in Ordnung" und der Spirit läuft. Falls es nochmal Bluescreens geben sollte nimm einfach die Federn am Heatkiller raus und baller die Schrauben noch weiter an.
> 
> Ich hätte für weiteres keinen Nerv mehr.
> ...


 

Abhacken? Hast du dir die Bilder von der CPU angesehen? oO



STSLeon schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht mit so einer CPU leben wollen. Zum einen ist es ein mechanischer Schaden und zum zweiten weiß niemand außer Lower wie weit die CPU beim Benchen getrieben worden ist. Vorallem das mit dem Benchen finde ich bitter, da die CPU eigentlich zweckgerichtet war und von daher eigentlich weitgehend "jungfräulich" sein sollte.


 

Mir kam beim durchlesen der letzten zwei Updates eben etwas in den Sinn. 
Kann es nicht evtl sein das Lower seinen eigenen 860er gegen den neuen, gesponsorten 860er ausgetauscht hat?
Das würde zumindest die extreme beschädigung in so kurzer zeit erklären.
Er hatte vieleicht gehofft das der Rechner von jemandem gekauft wird der wenig - garkeine Erfahrung mit PC´s hat und diesen wohl neimals auseinander nehmen würde.

Gruß


----------



## -MIRROR- (7. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Darf man mich auch unterrichten, warum paradroid sich 1866-er Ripjaws gekauft hat ?? Die sind wesentlich teurer, hätten die 1600-er nicht gereicht ??

Mich interessiert das, weil ich mir ein 8GB-Kit der RipJaws kaufen werde mir das ganze RAM-Takt-Getue aber nicht schlüssig ist. Um meinen 1055T weit übertakten zu können brauche ich 1600-er, die ich runtertakten muss, das weiß ich. =P


----------



## Sickpuppy (7. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich hätte ja keinen Nerv auf eine CPU, von der ich weiss, dass sie mal bis zum Anschlag aufgedreht wurde. Irgendwie drängt sich mir auch der Gedanke auf, dass es eine Altersbeschränkung für das Benchen geben sollte. KP woher das plötzlich kommt.


----------



## UnnerveD (7. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Darf man mich auch unterrichten, warum paradroid sich 1866-er Ripjaws gekauft hat ?? Die sind wesentlich teurer, hätten die 1600-er nicht gereicht ??
> 
> Mich interessiert das, weil ich mir ein 8GB-Kit der RipJaws kaufen werde mir das ganze RAM-Takt-Getue aber nicht schlüssig ist. Um meinen 1055T weit übertakten zu können brauche ich 1600-er, die ich runtertakten muss, das weiß ich. =P


 
1) Das weiß keiner 
=> ein CB-Test hat neulich erst gezeigt, dass die Unterschiede in der Praxis zwischen 1333 und 2000+ RAMs in keinem Verhältnis zum Anschaffungspreis stehen.

2) 8 GB 1600er sind für dich optimal, damit du noch ein wenig Übertaktungsspielraum hast. (Den RAM taktest du nicht runter, du stellst den RAM-Teiler um, damit der RAM möglichst lang innerhalb seiner Spezifikationen läuft.



> Irgendwie drängt sich mir auch der Gedanke auf, dass es eine Altersbeschränkung für das Benchen geben sollte


Nicht nur auf's Benchen - auf's Modden auch...

MfG


----------



## pArAdRoId (7. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Moin,

ich habe keine 1866er Ripjaws gekauft sondern 1600er - die 1866er sind die Original Green Spirit OCZ von Lower. 

1333er habe ich mir bewusst keine gekauft, ich wollte ja Ram testen, das ich noch nicht zur Verfügung habe.


----------



## -MIRROR- (7. März 2011)

UnnerveD schrieb:
			
		

> 1) Das weiß keiner
> => ein CB-Test hat neulich erst gezeigt, dass die Unterschiede in der Praxis zwischen 1333 und 2000+ RAMs in keinem Verhältnis zum Anschaffungspreis stehen.
> 
> 2) 8 GB 1600er sind für dich optimal, damit du noch ein wenig Übertaktungsspielraum hast. (Den RAM taktest du nicht runter, du stellst den RAM-Teiler um, damit der RAM möglichst lang innerhalb seiner Spezifikationen läuft.
> ...



Ich hab gerade nachgelesen, er hat sich tatsächlich die 1600-er gekauft. Beim ersten Lesen kam das irgendwie anders rüber ^^

2) ich kenne mich mit OC nicht so gut aus, ich probiere es alle halbe Jahre zu verstehen, aber irgendwie wird es schlecht bzw. zu kurz erklärt, womit ich wenig anfangen kann oder eben auf das How-To verwiesen, das ich mir schon 2x durchgelesen habe, aber nie komplett verstanden habe. =\


----------



## UnnerveD (7. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



> 1) Das weiß keiner
> => ein CB-Test hat neulich erst gezeigt, dass die Unterschiede in der Praxis zwischen 1333 und 2000+ RAMs in keinem Verhältnis zum Anschaffungspreis stehen.



Das war eigentlich auch auf Lower bezogen - habe para ja mehr oder weniger die 1600er ans Herz gelegt.

Meiner Meinung nach bieten die 1600er das rundeste Gesamtpaket, da man sie günstig (8GB unter 100€) bekommt, aber auch wunderbar zum übertakten nutzen kann (mehr RAM-Teiler, höhere Taktraten).


----------



## Mr JK (7. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Schön, dass der Rechner jetzt endlich läuft, 
aber ich würde es nicht durchgehen lasssen, dass Lower dir so eine gefolterte CPU vermacht!


----------



## >ExX< (7. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Die Rede war von einem einwandfreien Pc, mechanische Beschädigungen sind Mängel, und somit ist der Pc nicht mehr einwandfrei.
Außerdem würde ich es ihn nicht durchgehen lassen soetwas zu verbocken.................wissentlich sogar.
Schick ihm das Ding zurückund besteh darauf eine Mängelfreie CPU zu bekommen....................ohne dass du etwas zuzahlen musst.
Soll er doch selbst zusehen wie er daran kommt.


----------



## JuliusS (7. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich bin zwar auch erst 15 Jahre alt und baue meine PCs auch selber , aber das ist doch kein Grund für schlechte Arbeit . Wenn ich dieses ganze TB lese kriege ich die Kriese und mir dreht sich der Magen um . So ein Geschlampe ist kaum zu ertragen . Das ist ganz klarer Betrug und wenn ihr mich fragt sollte die CPU jetzt am besten getauscht werden . Wenn Paranoia das jetzt nicht macht und später etwas nicht funktioniert wird er garantiert kein Ersatz bekommen . So eine Sauerei ist echt schlimm ich habe jetzt noch Gänsehaut , wenn ich das sehe , was da abgelaufen ist . Schon alleine das Verteilen von der WLP ist eine Katastrophe . Und von den Fehlern ganz zu schweigen sind die moralischen Aspekte bei genauerer Betrachtung noch viel schlimmer und verwerflicher . Außerdem möchtre ich darauf hinweisen , dass Lower die Auktion per Ebay nur über einen Account von jemand der mindestens 18 ist abwickeln konnte , da es anders bei Ebay nicht möglich ist . Von daher kann er oder sein Erziehungsberichtigter schon belangt werden . Ansonsten fände ich es gut , wenn Lower nochmal ein Statement abgeben würde . Und mein gut gemeinter Rat am Besten den PC zurückgeben und sich das Geld sichern .... Wer weiß wie es mit der Zahlungsfähigkeit aussieht , wenn die das Geld gespendet wurde ...


----------



## -MIRROR- (7. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Dass es die CPU und das Board so hart getroffen hat ist wirklich heftig, da der finanzielle Schaden da echt groß ist.

Und dass schlechte Qualität am gehäuse von Lower vorliegt, macht das ganze auch noch schlimmer... Und das Netzteil .. (!)


----------



## pArAdRoId (7. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

So, nach erneuter Durchsicht des Threads ab Seite 86 (steht ja im Threadtitel, das war das letzte Aufbäumen der Motivation), konnte ich nochmal nachlesen das auch die Plastikteile von einem "professionellen" Lackierer lackiert wurden. Und zwar so gut, das Lower angeblich neue Teile im niederländischen CM-Shop nachbestellen musste.

Und diese neuen Teile waren sodann gleich wieder beim Lackierer. Zumindest ist es das, was Lower erzählt und solange es keine anderweitigen Aussagen gibt, sollten wir dem auch Glauben schenken.

Allerdings frage ich mich, wie ein derart professioneller Lackierer überhaupt etwas zu essen verdient. Beim Lackieren von Plastikteilen scheinbar nicht wirklich. Ich hoffe Du hast dort kein Geld gelassen, Lower. 

Somit geht dieser "Pfusch" augenscheinlich nicht auf Lowers Konto.


----------



## Black_PC (7. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Das ist schon heftig, aber ich finde es langsam echt nervig, dass hier alle auf Lower rumhacken, denn so langsam dürften alle wissen,
dass er Fehler gemacht hat und zwar auch ziehmlich heftige und er kann froh sein, dass er einen so guten Käufer, wie pArAdRoId, erwischt hat, dass hätte auch total ins Auge gehen können. 
Allerdings würde ich es gut finden, wenn die beiden sich privat einigen können, also, dass der Käufer das bekommt, wofür er bezahlt hat und die Kinder, dass wofür die Mod erstellt wurde.

@pArAdRoId
Dich muss ich echt mal loben, wie viel Mühe du dir mit der Fehlersuche gibst und dass du so viel Geduld hast .
Außerdem, dass du uns auch fleißig mit Updates versorgst, welche echt gut geschrieben sind und es auch schön viele Bilder für uns gibt.


----------



## ernest79 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Nabend,

ich wiederhole mich auch gerne: Hut ab, für deine Mühen... Wenn bei mir mal extrem hängt, verkaufe ich dir meinen Mist zur Fehlersuche und nehme es dann aber zurück...  Wenn es geht...

Trotzdem: egal ob und wieviele auf den-armen-kleinen-soviele-trotzdem-noch-verzeihbare-Fehler-machenden-Lower rumhacken: 

hat der Knabe endlich mal sein Versprechen eingelöst? 

Auch wenn Paradroid (fast) durch ist fehlt doch noch die Bestätigung, das Lower hier NICHT der gerissene Fuchs ist, der ALLE hinters Licht führte und nur seinen eigenen Rechner aufpimpen wollte, sondern ernsthaft das Projekt zumindest so beendete wie angekündigt... 

Dachte die Mods sind dran??


----------



## Lolm@n (7. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



pArAdRoId schrieb:


> So, nach erneuter Durchsicht des Threads ab Seite 86 (steht ja im Threadtitel, das war das letzte Aufbäumen der Motivation), konnte ich nochmal nachlesen das auch die Plastikteile von einem "professionellen" Lackierer lackiert wurden. Und zwar so gut, das Lower angeblich neue Teile im niederländischen CM-Shop nachbestellen musste.
> 
> Und diese neuen Teile waren sodann gleich wieder beim Lackierer. Zumindest ist es das, was Lower erzählt und solange es keine anderweitigen Aussagen gibt, sollten wir dem auch Glauben schenken.
> 
> ...


 
Danke das du das auch nochmal erwähnt hast denn das finde ich einfach unfair Lower alles anzuhängen und wieso soll er lügen er hat das vor dem Verkauf in das TB geschrieben also ich glaub da wirklich Lower 

Zudem sag ich noch einmal die HW gehörte Lower zwischen Anfang und Verkauf! Er durfte benchen und machen was ER will und fertig.
Ob er die CPU auf 5.5GHZ hatte und unter LN2, hat euch einen ***** zu interessieren. Solange man keine Schäden macht was er im Falle von dem Board und CPU machte und die würde ich ihm voll belasten! und nicht behalten.
Jedoch kann auch sein das die 5870 mit ein paar zehntel Volt mehr lief sie läuft und da kann man nichts machen und zudem habe ich ein QX6700 der unter LN2 war (vom Vorbesitzer ca 2 Monate zum Benchen) der rennt heute noch wie am ersten Tag! (waren mal paar hundert euro teuer wie heute ein gebrauchter i7 980X )

MfG


----------



## McClaine (7. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

@ Lolman
klar kann er machen damit was er will, aber dann braucht er nicht, verzeiht mir den Ausdruck, solch eine sch ei ss e verkaufen.

Und dann noch das ganze als funktionstüchtig deklarieren, obwohl seit der Rechner eigentlich überhaupt net ging bei Paradroid. Dann kommt noch dazu, das die Teile im Endeffekt spenden waren sowie das Spendengeld diverser User. Zusammenfassend ist das schlicht und ergreifend ein dreister Betrug, Punkt.

Das er das so hinnausgezögert hat und der Wert der HW verfallen ist... naja ok, hatte sich halt viel vorgenommen, hatte seine Probleme und oft auch einfach keinen Bock. Das ist das eine, das andere ist aber defekte, anscheinend Zusammengebenchte Hardware zu verkaufen, Kühler schon regelrecht mutwillig mit tonnenweise WLP anzupressen und dabei sogar noch die CPU+Board zu verdrücken, oder noch ein anderes Beispiel, wie die teils schlechte Lackierung bezeugen ganz klar was für Krimi das ganze doch war oder noch ist. 

Paradroid, wünsche dir, das dir deine Schäden ersetzt werden und du dich an dem Pc hoffentlich doch noch erfreuen kannst.
Den Hospital wünsche ich, das sie diese Spende doch noch erhalten und damit etwas Sinnvolles machen können.
Und Lower wünsche ich trotzdem weiterhin viel erfolg bei seinen Vorhaben und weiteren Leben, auch wenn ich das eine oder andere schlechte (was leider den Tatsachen entspricht) geschrieben habe. Fehler macht jeder


----------



## Lolm@n (7. März 2011)

Sorry du verstehst mich falsch.
Wenn was kaputt geht beim benchen ist es lowers schuld und er muss bezahlen keine Frage aber gewisse leute reden immer von totgebenchter HW und ich wollte sagen das das einfach müll ist da das physikalische schäden sind die von unfähikeit zeugen sorry für den ausdruck aber es ist leider so.

und das mit dem herauszögern usw haben wir zu genüge durch gekaut. 

Zudem geht es Lower finanziell gut wenn man sich XEs leisten kann also die cpu würde ich sicher lower anhängen.

MfG


----------



## McClaine (8. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

ja, hast ja Recht Lolman.  
nach dem ganzen Theater wäre das auch das mindeste wenn die CPU ersetzt wird, bei MB haben sie ja schon nen Deal und alles weitere, das noch kommen könnte überlassen wir mal dem Schicksal


----------



## netheral (8. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Wow, er läuft, also hat die ganze Sache doch noch ein Happy End gefunden.  Auch wenn für ein Happy End ein paar kg Anpsressdruck zu viel am Start sind. Ich könnte so nicht mehr ruhig schlafen, was den PC betrifft. OK, ich habe meinen Phenom II auch mit WaKü mit einigem Anpressdruck gefahren, aber doch nicht bis zum gnadenlosen Anschlag. :/ Hoffentlich hat Lower eine ordentliche Backplate verbaut, sonst kann da auf dem alten Board gerne noch etwas gerissen sein.

Zur CPU: Klar kann er mit seiner CPU Benchen, takten wie er will. Aber die Kiste dann so zu verkaufen finde ich nicht in Ordnung. Ein wenig Lebensdauer lässt man beim OC immer. Und ich denke Benchen am Limit ist was anderes als die Kiste primestable mit 4 Ghz zu fahren unter WaKü. Obwohl ich das jetzt nicht als gegeben hinstellen möchte, ich benche ja nicht selber und OC geht bei mir auch nicht bis ans Limit.

Naja, was zählt ist, dass die Kiste - auch wenn die CPU im Schraubstock sitzen muss - endlich läuft. Ich frage mich aber echt, wie die CPU so viel mechanische Belastung überhaupt überlebt hat. Zum Glück hat Lower den PC in Zeiten gebaut, wo CPUs Heatspreader hatten. Mit meinem alten Athlon XP mit Barton Kern hätte es irgendwann "knack" gemacht. Da gabs nämlich keinen Heatspreader, da lag die Sau noch offen.


----------



## McClaine (8. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Intel verbauen doch schon immer Heatspreader, AMD nicht oder irre ich mich da? 
Bin kein AMD Fan, aber seit 6Jahren fahr ich mit Intel und die hatten alle nen Spreader. Oder komm ich grad mit den AMD Grakas durcheinander!?


----------



## JuliusS (8. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

@ pArAdRoId 
glaub mir , dass du dir keinen Gefallen tust , wenn du die CPU behälst . Die ist richtig vergewaltigt worden und das nicht nur auf mechanischer Ebene , sondern auch auf elektronischer in Form von hohen Spannungen . Die ist eigentlich müllreif und nicht mehr zu gebrauchen . Und , wenn jemand soviel lügt sollte man dem auch nicht trauen und auch Konsequenzen aus dem Erlebten ziehen .


----------



## ernest79 (8. März 2011)

@julius: ist es Wissen von Erlebtem? Oder Schlussfolgerung aus dem Gelesenen? Auch wenn alles danach aussieht, fast alle es denken, WIR wissen es nicht, solange Lower nichts schreibt... 

Nichts für ungut


----------



## Lolm@n (8. März 2011)

JuliusS schrieb:
			
		

> @ pArAdRoId
> glaub mir , dass du dir keinen Gefallen tust , wenn du die CPU behälst . Die ist richtig vergewaltigt worden und das nicht nur auf mechanischer Ebene , sondern auch auf elektronischer in Form von hohen Spannungen . Die ist eigentlich müllreif und nicht mehr zu gebrauchen . Und , wenn jemand soviel lügt sollte man dem auch nicht trauen und auch Konsequenzen aus dem Erlebten ziehen .



lese bitte mein Post was er elektronisch gemacht hat hat uns nicht zu interessieren.
Wenn Lower einfach mit seinem CPU tauschen würde und der mechanisch nicht beschädigt ist.

Zudem wie könnt ihr wissen wie schnell ein cpu kaputt geht. Ich glaube die wenigsten kennen sich wirklich mit den Beschädigungen des Benchens aus.

MfG


----------



## zcei (8. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Also ich benche ja auch und bei unsrem i7 920 sind nach ca 5 Benchsessions die Spannungsanforderungen auch ein wenig nach oben gegangen. Tippe mal auf Leckströme oder sowas... Auf jeden Fall kann man nicht bestreiten, dass die Lebenserwartung sinkt.
Man sollte aber auch keine zu große Nummer draus machen (bei den elektrischen Folgen) denn bisher läuft bei uns noch alles superb, und das auch mit 24/7 OC...
Trotzdem wäre es eine Schweinerei, wenn sich herrausstellt, dass es tatsächlich Lovros "alte" CPU sei.
Und die mechanischen Demolierungen sollte man wesenlich ernster nehmen!


----------



## Lolm@n (8. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



zcei schrieb:


> Also ich benche ja auch und bei unsrem i7 920 sind nach ca 5 Benchsessions die Spannungsanforderungen auch ein wenig nach oben gegangen. Tippe mal auf Leckströme oder sowas... Auf jeden Fall kann man nicht bestreiten, dass die Lebenserwartung sinkt.
> Man sollte aber auch keine zu große Nummer draus machen (bei den elektrischen Folgen) denn bisher läuft bei uns noch alles superb, und das auch mit 24/7 OC...
> Trotzdem wäre es eine Schweinerei, wenn sich herrausstellt, dass es tatsächlich Lovros "alte" CPU sei.
> Und die mechanischen Demolierungen sollte man wesenlich ernster nehmen!




das bestreite ich auch nicht aber wie gesagt ich hab noch ein QX6700 der auch gebencht wurde, ich kann nicht genau sagen wie viele Sessions aber er rennt und rennt. Bei mir lief er immer auf ca 3.5GHZ auf moderaten Spannungen und das ca 1.5 Jahre und jetzt als ersatz CPU, was will man mehr.

MfG


----------



## zcei (8. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ist halt immer ne "Glücks"sache, wie die CPU das verkraftet und halt auch, wie viel Kälte, Spannung etc draufwaren...
Ich würde den aber schon wegen der Mechanik nicht behalten  da wäre es mir sowas von egal, was der elektrisch drauf hat^^


----------



## Lolm@n (8. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



zcei schrieb:


> Ist halt immer ne "Glücks"sache, wie die CPU das verkraftet und halt auch, wie viel Kälte, Spannung etc draufwaren...
> Ich würde den aber schon wegen der Mechanik nicht behalten  da wäre es mir sowas von egal, was der elektrisch drauf hat^^


 
meine Rede


----------



## -MIRROR- (8. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Aber trotzdem echt sehr sehr schade, das ist ein i7-860, eine echt tolle CPU. 

Mit High-End-Hardware muss man einfach richtig umgehen können. Da sieht man halt mal wieder wie Kinder, wie z.B. Lower das nicht schaffen. ich bin zwar erst 17, aber trotzdem ging bei mir noch nie etwas kaputt. ich lese vorher noch ein paar Infos bei handbuch o.Ä., entlade immer meine Hände vor dem griff an hardware an meiner Heizung und trockne meine Hände ab, mache keine zu schnellen oder zu kräftigen Bewegungen. (Abgesehen von entsprechenden Stellen, wo präzise Gewalt ausgeübt werden muss.

ich durfte das heute wieder an meiner Gainward GTX 570 Phantom zeigen, die heute kam und nun perfekt im PC läuft.


----------



## zcei (8. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch 

Bei mir ist bisher nur ein Mainboard unter Dice abgeraucht, aber das kann passieren, gewissermaßen Berufsrisiko^^

Hab ich eig iwas überlesen, wann Lovro sich hier nochmal äußert?


----------



## JuliusS (8. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Mir ist am PC auch noch nie was kaputt gegangen und , wenn ja dann war es nicht meine Schuld , sondern einfach nur ein Montagsprodukt . Ich vermute auch , dass diese Beschädigungen eventuell auch beim Benchen entstanden sein können . Dadurch könnte auch das "alte" schon getauschte EVGA , die Wasserrückstände gehabt haben .(in dem Fall vom Kondesnwasser ) . Außerdem frage ich mich , wieso Lower hier nicht nochmal ein Statement abgibt , was durchaus angebracht wäre .


----------



## ernest79 (8. März 2011)

Und die Mods wollten doch an der Spende dranbleiben... Welche neuen Infos gibts hier?


----------



## El Habanero (8. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Warum sollte sich Lower  Überhaupt nochmal melden? 

Der wurde beim lügen, betrügen und pfuschen erwischt , würde mich net wundern wenn der sich hier abmeldet oder sich einfach nimmer Meldet 

Abgesehn davon sollte  von der Spende fürs  Kinderhospital nach Abzug aller kosten wohl eh nix mehr  überbleiben...... was ich sehr sehr schade find , weil die Kinder sowas am wenigsten verdient haben .

Aber sowas Bestätigt mich nur wieder in meiner Meinung , keine Spenden an irgendwen , kommt eh nix von an wo es soll .....


----------



## Lolm@n (8. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



JuliusS schrieb:


> Mir ist am PC auch noch nie was kaputt gegangen und , wenn ja dann war es nicht meine Schuld , sondern einfach nur ein Montagsprodukt . Ich vermute auch , dass diese Beschädigungen eventuell auch beim Benchen entstanden sein können . Dadurch könnte auch das "alte" schon getauschte EVGA , die Wasserrückstände gehabt haben .(in dem Fall vom Kondesnwasser ) . Außerdem frage ich mich , wieso Lower hier nicht nochmal ein Statement abgibt , was durchaus angebracht wäre .


 
Sorry aber weisst du was benchen heisst?
Wie kann da bitte solche Schäden entschtehen?
Der CPU ist genau gleich im Sockel wie im normal Betrieb (im anhang kanst du mal ein CPU anschauen der das durchgemacht hat und wie neu aussieht ist mein geliebter QX6700 )

@ El Habanero
Ich frage mich in diesem thread wer den wirjklich gelesen hat und wer einfach seinen Sch*** dazu schreibt das ist hier echt zum 
Er sagte bereits er werde die Schäden aus eigener Tasche bezahlen 
Zudem steht er mit Pradroid im Kontakt wieso soll er sich hier melden wo er eh nur fretig gemacht wird und als Lügner dargestellt wird von Leuten die keinen Plan haben. Ich kann auch nicht alles beurteilen aber ich habe immerhin den GANZEN Thread gelesen.

Sorry das hat Lower trotzdem nicht verdient

MfG


----------



## zcei (8. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hat nicht paradroid lovro gebeten das Geld zurück zu halten zwecks Rückgabe des Rechners?


----------



## El Habanero (8. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Tja ich hab den GANZEN!! Thread gelesen , deswegen ja. 
Auserdem is das hier en Öffendliches Forum und ich darf meine Meinung sagen wie andere auch.

So  und nach dem ganzen  lesen denk ich noch mehr als Lügner von dem ......
Desweitern sagst  du  : er bezahlts aus seiner Tasche..... Naja , sollang das net Bewiesen is  glaub ich dem garnix mehr, gerade nach lesen des ganzen Threades und schreiben kann der viel bis der Tag rum is  
Und ganz ehrlich , kannst Froh sein wenn überhaupt ne Spende ankommt.... ich hatte leider mit genug so Leuten zu tun.

Und meiner Meinung nach hat so jemand noch was ganz anderes verdient!!  nach der ganzen Aktion hier sowieso


----------



## Lolm@n (8. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Lower schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich möchte eigentlich nicht viel mehr zu den sich immer häufiger wiederholenden Beschuldigungen sagen, da es sowieso schon nicht mehr zu stillen ist.
> 
> ...


 
Also ich fand auf die schnelle nur den Post aber soviel ich weiss hat ers noch deutlicher mal geschrieben.
Ich glaube Paradroid will nichts mehr zurückgeben 

Edit
@ El Habanero
Jaa die Mod's haben etwa 2 Mal gesagt sie schauen das das Korrekt ankommt und die Kümmern sich auch drumm und einige kennen ihn vom Benchen her persönlich also die werden schon darauf schauen
Jedenfalls vertrau ich in der Sache der Moderation voll und ganz!
Ja klar kannst du die haben aber naja ist einwenig hart wenn du ihn nicht kennst (ich kenn ihn auch nicht und darum würde ich ihn nie als "lügen, betrügen und pfuschen erwischt" bezeichnen und das find ich daneben und nicht deine Meinung).

MfG


----------



## El Habanero (8. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Schon klar das du den MODs vertrauen kannst !

Die Frage die sich mir stellt : Was wollen die machen wenn der net zahlt 
Mehr als Nachfragen  und evtl ausem Forum werfen können die wohl net oder? Und da der Ruf von Lower eh im Eimer is , kanns dem egal sein ......


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Erbärmlich wie sich einige hier geben. Das denke ich wenn ich mir hier einige Kommentare so durchles. Sicher gab es Fehler seitens Lower. Aber eben auch von anderen. Deswegen muss man nicht gleich so ausfällig werden wie einige hier. 
An Lowers stelle würde ich mich hier auch nicht mehr melden. 
Warum ? Weil ihr ihn doch eh schon als Schuldigen für alles abgestempelt habt. In Afrika vergeht jede Minute 60 sekunden. Wer ist dran schuld ? klar Lower. Gerade ist ein Reissack umgefallen. Wer wars ? Na klar Lower.... usw und sofort.
Ihr wisst nicht mal ansatzweiße was Lower nun mit der CPU gemacht hat. Aber für viele steht es fest sie lief unter Ln2. Beweiße ? Fakten ? Ach wer braucht das schon Lower wars. Ist ja auch das einfachste immer auf einen was drauf zu schieben wo die anderen schon feste bei sind. 
Niemand bestreitet das nicht alles so korekt ablief wie man es vlt gehoft hätte. Sicher wäre es angenehmer gewessen wenn alles gut gegangen währe. Aber wenn etwas schief läuft muss man das beste daraus machen. Und es nicht verheimlichen. Inwieweit nun Lower gewusst hat das was mit dem System nicht stimmt, ich weiß es nicht. In wie weit Lower alles mit absicht gemacht hat, nun das weiß ich auch nicht.
Aber ich weiß auch nicht in wie weit uns der Käufer alles gesagt hat. Wohl keiner weiß das. Und ich denke da das ganze nun einen Abschluss gefunden hat sollte man den Tread hier schliesen wenn der Käufer (der Name ist mir zu kompliziert zu schreiben) und Lower noch ein letztes Word hier schreiben will ok aber das was der Tread bestimmt nicht mehr braucht sind die Beiträge ala Lower ist schuld usw.


----------



## Lolm@n (8. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Kannst ja mal ein Mod anschreiben fals dich das so interessiert ich kann dir auch nicht mehr sagen aber da man nichts mehr gehört hat nehm ich schwer an das das Geld dort ist 

@ Nobody v. 2.0 

Du bringst es auf den Punkt 

MfG


----------



## El Habanero (8. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Hmm @Nobody 2.0

Falls du mich meintest schreib ruhig meinen Namen  macht mir nix , ich bin auch net Nachtragend , is deine Meinung und dein gutes Recht.
Falls du mich net meintest vergiss es einfach ....

Ok  mein Post hat  net viel Stil , aber bei so Sachen geht mir schnell der Hut hoch , sorry
Trotzdem  muss ich dir Teilweise widesprechen , normalerweise haste recht , man sollte keinen ohne Beweise verurteilen , nur bei den ganzen  Sachen die da gelaufen sind.... da glaub ich wie gesagt Lower eher garnix mehr (wer einmal  lügt... )  da soll der lieber beweisen das der Rechner Ok  war .

@Lolm@n

Denke das wenn das Geld schon dort wäre, ein Mod hier zu gemacht hätte und als abschluss Kommentar geschrieben hätte .: so und soviel € gingen an  das Kinderhospital .
Solang das net so is denk ich das da noch nix angekommen ist.


----------



## pArAdRoId (8. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Aber ich weiß auch nicht in wie weit uns der Käufer alles gesagt hat. Wohl keiner weiß das. Und ich denke da das ganze nun einen Abschluss gefunden hat sollte man den Tread hier schliesen wenn der Käufer (der Name ist mir zu kompliziert zu schreiben) und Lower noch ein letztes Word hier schreiben will ok aber das was der Tread bestimmt nicht mehr braucht sind die Beiträge ala Lower ist schuld usw.



Auch wenn ich Dir im Grunde zustimme (ich schrieb ja, egal welche Fehler gefunden werden, bitte nicht auf Lower rumhacken) muss ich Dir in 2 Punkten widersprechen:

1. Es hat noch keinen Abschluss gefunden - Lower rührt sich aktuell nicht mehr, was aber auch an Fasching liegen kann. Ich bin bisher noch nicht unruhig.

2. Ich bin hier her gekommen, habe alles dokumentiert, habe mich an meine Aussagen gehalten, habe pünktlich gepostet und ebenso getestet, eigene zusätzliche Kosten aufgenommen und so weiter. Ich habe auch Irrtümer meinerseits offen berichtigt. Dies sollte ein Bild meiner Person abzeichnen. Das Bild von Lowers Person (er ist halt jung und weiss es an manchen Stellen scheinbar noch nicht besser) kannst Du dem Thread ab April und dann noch ab August entnehmen.

Wenn Du dann aber immer noch bei obiger Aussage bleibst (und ja, Du weisst natürlich nicht wirklich was "der Käufer" so verschwiegen haben mag, aber man kann Dinge auch beobachten und daraus auf andere Dinge schliessen) kann und will ich daran auch nichts ändern. Dann habe ich mich wirklich getäuscht.


----------



## -MIRROR- (8. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ist das hier nich eigentlich immernoch das Tagebuch von lower ??
Sollte er sich nicht mal melden als TE ?!

Ich weiß noch, wei er voll wie der "overpimp" mein tagebuch kaputtgemacht hat mit Spam, bis es geclosed wurde... 
Könnt ihr euch die Story ja mal reinziehen, den Link zu dem DIng findet ihr unten auf der ersten Seite meines "neuen" Tagebuches... 

Lower kann ich seit dieser Aktion hier echt bestätigt nicht mehr leiden. ^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich meine nicht nur ausschlieslich dich El Habanero du bist nur einer unter vielen, leider muss man schon dazu sagen.

pArAdRoId hättest du einen kürzeren Nick hätte ich nicht Käufer geschrieben. Aber jetzt gehts mit dem Gutenberg griff. Aber das ist ne andere storry.

Ich bin ausenstehener so wie die anderen hier mit ausnahme von zwei Personen eben Lower und pArAdRoId. Ich weiß nicht was die jenigen gemacht haben als der PC aus war,keine Kamera da lag und der PC vor ihnen lag. 
Ich Verurteile auch keinen ohne ihn oder das Teil um was es sich dreht je gesehen zu haben. Denn nicht alles ist so wie es manchmal zu scheinen mag.
Und ich beurteile auch niemanden nachdem was er in ein paar Zeilen irgendwo geschrieben hat. Weder pArAdRoId noch Lower. Sicher ist es pArAdRoId hoch an zu rechnen das er hier immer aufgeschrieben hat was so gelaufen ist. Auch hat er sich an seine Termine gehalten was eigentlich eine Vorraussetzung sein sollte bei jedem.Aber ich halte ihn als Käufer für parteiich ebenso wie Lower. Ich zweifle auch keinesfalls seine Aussagen an ebenso wie die von Lower. Ich bin allenfalls vorsichtig mit de etwas zu glauben sei es von dem einen oder von dem anderen.
Daher mögen meine Texte etwas komisch und feindlich wirken. Aber naja. Im endefekt interessiert es mich auch nicht was andere von mir halten. Solange ich damit klar komme spielt es für mich auch keine Rolle.

 Ich lese anders als andere den Tread hier schon seit Anfang an. Ebenfalls hab ich mit Lower im TS geredet auch etwas was andere nicht haben. Ich kenne einige Hintergründe die hier nie genannt wurden die ich aber bestimmt nicht rum posaunen werte. Warum ? würde es euch gefallen wenn man Freunde einen Lehrer von euch erzählen würden wie ihr ihn gennant habt ? oder wer die Banane in den Auspuf gesteckt hat ?
Sicher nicht.
Mag sein das es dann doch noch keinen Abschlus gefunden hat. Ok, Aber dennoch geht finde ich es schon erschreckend wie manche hier posten ohne zu wissen was so richtig gelaufen ist. Und im endefekt wiederholen sich die Posts in regelmäßigen abständen. Glaubt ihr mir nicht ? schaut doch selber nach. Nur die Namen sind manchmal verschieden.

Lange rede kurzer sinn ich bleibe bei meinen gemachten aussagen.
Lower hat fehler gemacht.
Hat er die absichtlich gemacht ? Ich weiß es nicht
pArAdRoId hat getestet und aufgaben gemacht die anversich Lowers gewesen währen.
hat er alles gesagt? Ich weiß es nicht.

Ich lasse mich auch nicht zu mutmaßungen hinreißen wie sie hier bereits im ganzen Tread zu finden sind. 
So sollten meine kleinen Texte auch nicht als anfeindung anzusehen sein sondern vlt um selber mal etwas nachzudenken bevor man auf den Antworten Knopf drückt so wie ich jetzt.


----------



## Timmynator (8. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



pArAdRoId schrieb:


> Ich besitze nun einen Prozessor, den ich mit Sicherheit nicht mehr verkaufen könnte. Einen Luftkühler mit Pushpins kann man wohl nicht mehr anbringen, dafür wird der „Anpressdruck“, wenn man überhaupt davon reden kann bei Pushpins, nicht ausreichen.
> 
> [...]würde gernde von eurer Seite Meinungen über ein eventuelles weiteres Vorgehen hören.


 
Zuerst: ich wäre höchst skeptisch ob einer solch "abgeschliffenen" CPU; wie du selber angemerkt hast müssen da starke Kräfte gewirkt haben. Insofern wäre es wahrscheinlich sinnvoller Ersatz zu verlangen. 
Möchtest du dir jedoch weiteren Stress ersparen oder hast sonstige Gründe, die CPU zu behalten, hier einige Ideen (Umsetzbarkeit und Sinnhaftigkeit jedoch nicht garantiert  ): 
1.) Gibt es nicht dieses Liquidmetal Pad von Coolaboratory? Vielleicht könnte man damit die verlorene Masse des Heatspreaders ausgleichen. Im Gegensatz zum eigentlichen Sinn dieses Pads müsste man dann jedoch wohl noch WLP auftragen, hierbei stellt sich die Frage nach möglichen Inkompatibilitäten (afaik verträgt sich das Pad nicht mit Aluminium). 
2.) Der Hausmanns-Ansatz: vllt lässt sich die fehlende Masse mit einem zurechtgeschnittenen Stück Alufolie ausgleichen. Die Auswirkungen auf die für die Abwärme erforderliche Wärmeleitfähigkeit bleiben jedoch zu erörtern...

Ausserdem finde ich es wirklich bemerkenswert, mit wieviel Geduld und Systematik du dich der Probleme angenommen hast. Meine Geduld hätte wahrscheinlich nicht so lange gehalten.


----------



## netheral (9. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Es mag vielleicht einiges in dem Thread echt in einem falschen Ton gekommen sein. Ich habe ja auch Beiträge abgegeben, die nicht so ganz Pro-Lower und nett waren. Aber wenn jemand erzählt, die Kiste sei 100 %ig in Ordnung und dann kommt so etwas dabei herum wie die mechanische Beanspruchung der CPU. Sorry, für mich gehen solche Aussagen schlicht an der Realität vorbei. Oder die Tatsache, dass der CPU Kühler schon bei der Ankunft so festgeknallt war, dass er darunter sicherlich nicht gerade bequemes Sitzen hatte.

Das spricht alles eine eindeutige Sprache.

Ansonsten gebe ich Nobody recht: Der Ton macht die Musik und beweisen, dass damit gebencht wurde, kann man nicht. Man kann es anhand des Zustands der CPU nur vermuten. Jedoch, im Zweifel für den Angeklagten. Wenn es bei einem früheren Post von mir anders geklungen hat tut es mir leid. Aber ein Schelm, der bei den Bildern auch nur annähernd "böses" denkt.

Ferner verurteile ich Lower nicht. Er hat Böcke geschossen aber bleibt trotzdem ein Mensch, vor dem ich Respekt habe. Aber vor dem Projekt hier habe ich keins mehr, sorry. Und die Meinung sage ich auch. Lower als Person hat damit nicht unmittelbar etwas zu tun, damit mich niemand falsch versteht! Nobodys perfect! Aber man sollte zu Fehlern stehen. Das fehlt für mich...

Hauptsache die Geschichte hat ein gutes Ende gefunden.


----------



## McClaine (9. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

/sign Netheral

Nobody ich weiß das du u.a. auf mich hindeutest. is mir ehrlich gesagt egal, denn auch ich sage bzw schreibe was ich denke und solange ich damit klar komme is mir wurscht wer sich dran stört, denke eben das gleiche wie du.
Mag stimmen das die meisten hier nich mal den kompletten Thread gelesen haben und dann irgendwas zusammenschreiben, ich aber habe alles gelesen und auch mir dreht sich da der Hut.
Ich kann deine und andere Reaktionen verstehen, auch Lower in gewisser weise, er ist ja keinem von uns "Aussenstehenden" Rechenschaft schuldig, sehr wohl aber den Spendern und Supportern!
Andererseits kann ich diese "beschützer Reaktion" von einigen hier nicht verstehen, denn Lower hätte es in der Macht gewisse Sachen richtig zu stellen, wenn er das nicht tut ist er doch selber schuld oder nicht?! Genauso hatte er es in der Hand das ganze schnell und ordentlich über die Bühne zu bringen, kann ja jeder sehen was daraus geworden ist...
Dann wäre es doch das mindeste wenn er sich mit nen Statement zurückmeldet, aber leider war ja sein letztes vor, hm, 2 Wochen!? Anscheinend ist hier überhaupt kein Interesse mehr vorhanden oder!? Das ist das traurige...
Aber warten wir mal ab was hier noch passiert, hoffe trotzdem noch das es positiv für alle Beteiligten ausgeht!


----------



## McZonk (9. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



ernest79 schrieb:


> Und die Mods wollten doch an der Spende dranbleiben... Welche neuen Infos gibts hier?


In der Tat haben wir das angekündigt und haben auch aktuell immer ein Auge auf der Sache.


zcei schrieb:


> Hat nicht paradroid lovro gebeten das Geld zurück zu halten zwecks Rückgabe des Rechners?


Da dieser Umstand aber aktuell noch eine Spende "verhindert", sehen wir auch gegenwärtig noch keinerlei Handlungsbedarf. Zudem bitte ich zu bedenken, dass wir Mods/Admins in diesem Fall auch nur sehr begrenzten Handlungsspielraum haben und zum gegeben Zeitpunkt die Spende eben nur verifizieren können. Aber um nochmals zu beruhigen: Ja, wir haben das auch aktuell noch auf der Agenda.


----------



## -MIRROR- (9. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

ich verstehe das nicht so ganz. Was haben die Moderatoren jetzt ganz ernsthaft mit der Sache zu tun, wenn man die persönliche Meinung etwas zurücktreten lässt und das objektiv betrachtet. Was wollt ihr machen, also was wären die Folgen für Lower ?

Und was ist hier bei PCGHX diesbezüglich denn strafbar? Die ganze Abwicklung, Spende usw. ist doch nur parallel zum Tagebuch und spielt auf einer ganz anderen Ebene.


----------



## Timewarp2008 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> ich verstehe das nicht so ganz. Was haben die Moderatoren jetzt ganz ernsthaft mit der Sache zu tun, wenn man die persönliche Meinung etwas zurücktreten lässt und das objektiv betrachtet. Was wollt ihr machen, also was wären die Folgen für Lower ?
> 
> Und was ist hier bei PCGHX diesbezüglich denn strafbar? Die ganze Abwicklung, Spende usw. ist doch nur parallel zum Tagebuch und spielt auf einer ganz anderen Ebene.


 
Ausser das Lower aus dem Forum ausgeschlossen werden könnte wird wohl nicht viel passieren, zumindest nicht von seiten PCGHX.




> Und die Mods wollten doch an der Spende dranbleiben... Welche neuen Infos gibts hier?



Paradroid schrieb schon mehr als einmal das er Lower darum bat das Geld noch nicht zu Spenden. Wenn er den Rechner doch wieder zurückgeschickt hätte müsste er ja unter umständen befürchten das Lower, bei einer getätigten Spende, nicht mehr flüssig sein würde. Da hier ja wohl keiner weiss wieviel geld lower hat war das auch, wie ich finde, die richtige entscheidung.

lg


----------



## ernest79 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

darum poche ich drauf:



Lower schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Ich bemühe mich, diese Probleme ein für alle Mal aus der Welt zu schaffen, damit das Spital im Endeffekt auch seine 565€ bekommt, die der Verkäufer für diesen PC gezahlt hat.



und dann:



Lower schrieb:


> Das Geld werde ich doch nicht behalten, was fällt euch ein? - Natürlich mag der ganze Ablauf nicht sehr seriös gewirkt haben, aber ich bin nicht so tief gefallen, um so einen Blödsinn zu machen.



und dann gab es noch den Vermerk von Lower, er wäre flüssig genug (finde ich nur nicht gerade), so das ParDroid sich keine Sorgen machen muss, somit wäre die Spende doch sicher schon erledigt worden...


----------



## we3dm4n (9. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Eigtl. hätte sie das schon längst, richtig. 

Zumal Lower etwas verwöhnt zu sein scheint - weiterhin dann anscheinend alle Finanzen über seine Eltern abwickelt, da das Geld erstmal an seine Mutter ging...umständlich...

*Wenn* er wirklich flüssig genug sein sollte hätte die Spende schon längst verifiziert sein müssen. Es ist mir dabei völlig egal, wer was für Probleme hat. Gesetzte Termine sollte man einhalten und vorallem keine Versprechen brechen oder eben garnicht erst geben, wenn man sie offensichtlich *nie* hält.
Meine Meinung ist dabei unantastbar, denn sowas schön zu reden und den Verursacher bei so vielen Fehlern auch noch in Schutz zu nehmen, weil er es so schwer hat ist vollkommen grobfahrlässig.
Jeder sollte erkennen, dass hier jmd. (der TE) ordentlich vom Elternhaus verwöhnt wird, selber also nie wirklich einen Finger rühren muss - höchstens vllt die Hand aufhalten. Daraus resultiert eben ein Schluren, wie man es hier erlebt. Ihn darauffolgend auch noch in Schutz zu nehmen bringt ihm für die Zukunft rein garnichts, da er es so *nie* selber schaffen wird. Man kann einem Kind Möglichkeiten zur Krisenbewältigung aufzeigen, aber ihm komplett daraus zuhelfen macht einen unselbstständigen, nachlässigen Menschen aus ihm -> genau das bestätigt sich schließlich in diesem fast 150 seitigen Thread.


----------



## McClaine (9. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Weedman, Schön, das auch mancher genau das schreibt was man sich nur denkt und nicht traut zu schreiben.... 
Nunja, wieder ein Tag verstrichen ohne Antwort des TE


----------



## ernest79 (10. März 2011)

Der nächste Tag rum... Tja, in Schutz nehmen ist ja auch völlig der falsche Ansatz... Als Vater zweier, zum Glück noch kleiner, Bengels sage ich, das es sicher gänzlich falsch war, was Mami und Papi da gemacht haben, aber wissen wir Außenstehende was er denen erzählt und versprochen hat? Sicher juckt es das Pseudonym Lower nicht was ein paar andere Pseudos im Forum denken... Aber das Geld ist ja in der Familie nicht zu knapp... So wird es sein, nix mehr kommen, alle veräppelt, oder Lower?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (10. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Oh man könnte ich hier ausflippen...Lower ist wie sein Name schon sagt echt einfach LOW...meine Fresse wie kann man so wenig im Leben richtig machen...ich hab langsam echt genug...VERKAUF DEIN i7 980X Lowbob...bezahle dein angerichteten Schaden und rücke gefälligst mit der Spende raus...und zwar am besten noch heute!

Ich kriege langsam so einen verdammten Hals hier auf diese Pfeife das gibts gar nicht, warum ist die Spende noch nicht angekommen??? Was soll der Scheiss??? Melde dich gefälligst mal zu Wort Lower...du bist hier einigen ne Menge schuldig verdammt!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Oh man könnte ich hier ausflippen...Lower ist wie sein Name schon sagt echt einfach LOW...meine Fresse wie kann man so wenig im Leben richtig machen...ich hab langsam echt genug...VERKAUF DEIN i7 980X Lowbob...bezahle dein angerichteten Schaden und rücke gefälligst mit der Spende raus...und zwar am besten noch heute!
> 
> Ich kriege langsam so einen verdammten Hals hier auf diese Pfeife das gibts gar nicht, warum ist die Spende noch nicht angekommen??? Was soll der Scheiss??? Melde dich gefälligst mal zu Wort Lower...du bist hier einigen ne Menge schuldig verdammt!


 
Hmm und wegen solcher Kommentare sol sich Lower noch melden ? 
Ich nehm ihn hier nicht in schutz wie manche meinen. Wenn man meinen Text genau durchliest sieht man auch kritik an ihm. Nur Warum soll ich noch kritik an ihm ausüben wenn ihr das schon zur genüge und ganz vortrefflich macht ?
Dabei lesen manche noch nichtmal den Tread wie man im zitat lesen kann. Aber naja was will man erwarten ? Das Menschen etwas begreifen ? oder auch mal nicht der großen meute hinter her rennen ? wohl eher nicht. 
Der reinste Kindergarten hier aber das hab ich ja schon mehrfach erwähnt. Ihr wollt alle Erwachsen sein ? Naja aufgrund diesen Treads wag ich das mal zu bezweifeln. Denn bis auf wenige ausnahmen sind hier die meisten schätzungsweise 9 - 13 Jahre alt.


----------



## pArAdRoId (10. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Moin Männers,

mein persönliches finales Update kommt wohl gegen Sonntag, ich komme vor dem Wochenende leider nicht dazu entsprechende Bilder zu machen. Ich bin momentan noch in Kontakt mit Lower (wie gesagt, Fasching war ein wenig im Weg) und wir fummeln noch an der Lösung.

Ich soll von ihm ausrichten das er sich, sobald das alles rum ist, rühren wird. Ungeachtet was, wie und wann hier gelaufen ist, sollte man das zumindest respektieren, auch wenn es einem nicht gefällt.

Dafür, das es dann aber auch am Ende passieren wird, kann ich verständlicherweise keine Garantie übernehmen. Ich bin nur der Bote, erschiesst mich nicht.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (10. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Hmm und wegen solcher Kommentare sol sich Lower noch melden ?
> Ich nehm ihn hier nicht in schutz wie manche meinen. Wenn man meinen Text genau durchliest sieht man auch kritik an ihm. Nur Warum soll ich noch kritik an ihm ausüben wenn ihr das schon zur genüge und ganz vortrefflich macht ?
> Dabei lesen manche noch nichtmal den Tread wie man im zitat lesen kann. Aber naja was will man erwarten ? Das Menschen etwas begreifen ? oder auch mal nicht der großen meute hinter her rennen ? wohl eher nicht.
> Der reinste Kindergarten hier aber das hab ich ja schon mehrfach erwähnt. Ihr wollt alle Erwachsen sein ? Naja aufgrund diesen Treads wag ich das mal zu bezweifeln. Denn bis auf wenige ausnahmen sind hier die meisten schätzungsweise 9 - 13 Jahre alt.


 
Dein Kommentar ist ein Widerspruch in sich, also denkst du er würde/hätte sich jemals nochmal gemeldet---->Denke ich nicht! Und ich lese mir immer so gut wie alles durch...und es hat 0,0000000% was mit kindisch sein zu tun, denke sogar das ich um einiges älter bin als du. DAS IST ABER AUCH NICHT GEGENSTAND DER DISKUSSION. 
Es sind die Emotionen und weder mangelndes erwachsensein oder sonst irgendwas. Zudem bin ich der allerletzte auf der Welt der irgendeiner großen Meute hinterherläuft...du hast anscheinend noch nicht gut genug beobachtet welchen Ärger ich hier im Forum schon wegen meiner eigenen Meinung hatte...aber auch das soll nicht Thema sein.

Es brodelt einfach in mir, deine Meinung (jedenfalls zu diesem Thema) ist mir sowas von egal das glaubst du nicht...Lower ist ein Nichtskönner, Lügner und Betrüger! Er hat so gesehen eine Straftat begangen und den Käufer betrogen!!! Ich weiß nicht was es dort schön zu reden gibt...alles sind hier nur Ausreden...es gibt keine Besserung!
Der Bengel führt hier alle an der Nase rum...der Käufer sollte sich mal zu seinem Wohnort begeben und mit seinen Eltern sprechen...kann doch nicht sein verdammt!
Und ja die Emotionen kochen in mir halt hoch...und ich werde nicht durch die Blume reden oder versuchen das runterzuspielen, das ist meine Meinung und vieler anderen und einfach die Wahrheit!



*@ pArAdRoId : Danke für deine Mühe...danke für deine geduld!!!*


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Das Alter ist mir sowas von egal glaub mir. Ich habe schon erlebt wie 13 jährige Erwachsner reagiert haben wie 40 Jährige. Ich selbst bin garntiert Älter als 70 % der hier im Forum anwesenden glaub mir.
Und ich verlange nie das jemand meiner Meinung ist. Die ich offen sage. Und du willst mehr Ärger deswegen bekommen haben ? Naja das bezweifle ich jetzt auch mal. da habe ich schon einiges durch und wenn du dich mal in die Runde rum siehst wirst du feststellen das eine Menge leute hier nichts mehr mit mir zu tun haben wollen weil ih meine Meinung offen sage und nicht wie der rest immer sieht super aus mach weiter so rein schreibe. aber auch das ist ein anderes Thema.


> also denkst du er würde/hätte sich jemals nochmal gemeldet---->Denke ich nicht!


Die antwort steht oben. 


> Ich soll von ihm ausrichten das er sich, sobald das alles rum ist, rühren wird. Ungeachtet was, wie und wann hier gelaufen ist, sollte man das zumindest respektieren, auch wenn es einem nicht gefällt.
> 
> Dafür, das es dann aber auch am Ende passieren wird, kann ich verständlicherweise keine Garantie übernehmen. Ich bin nur der Bote, erschiesst mich nicht.



we will see...



> Lower ist ein nichtskönner, Lügner und Betrüger!


Du weist aber schon das man es nicht beweisen kann ob er es wissentlich und mit absicht getan hat oder ?
Du weist aber auch schon das das was du da schreibst als beleidigung,Veleumtung und Rufmord bezeichnet werden kann was auch abgeurteilt werden kann ? 



> Und ja die Emotionen kochen in mir halt hoch...und ich werde nicht durch die Blume reden oder versuchen das runterzuspielen, das ist meine Meinung und vieler anderen und einfach die Wahrheit!


Emutionen sind eine Schwäche und sollten unterbunden werden können von demjenigen der sie verspührt. Zumindest sollte man sie aber nicht sprechen lassen ohne nach zu denken. Finde ich zumindest. Was du hier schreibst kann abseits der angeblichen freien Meinungsäuserung ins auge gehen. Demnach werde ich es auch wegmachen sofern du es Willst und bei dir editierst.


----------



## El Habanero (10. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

@pArAdRoId :

Du weißt ja sicher , die Überbringer schlechter Nachrichten  wurden immer erschossen 

@all :

Na , sieht aus als hatte ich wohl doch recht mit Lower .... Hab zwar gehofft das ich falsch lieg...
Genauso mit meiner Vermutung was die  Mods machen könnten, auser Kicken  wohl nix , schade.

Mich regt sowas halt auf , und wenn ich erstmal auf 180 bin komm ich so schnell nimmer runter,  sorry an  alle  wenn sich mein letzter Post  bissel heftig anhört 
Aber es is doch so , in einem Forum sollte man wie im echten Leben zu dem Mist stehn den man verbockt , und das als Mann nehmen und  net als Würstchen 


Auserdem is ein Forum ne Gemeinschaft mit gleichen Intressen , in dem man auch Hilfe bekommt usw , und man sollte so eine Gemeinschaft schätzen und net mit Füßen treten.
Das das was mich da am meisten aufregt dabei , die Gutmütigkeit und das Vertrauen  der Leute ausnutzen .

Aber von nem reichen Verwöhnten Bengel , war ja nix anderes zu erwarten , jemand der sich alles Erarbeiten muss , weiß Werte zu schätzen und verhält sich anders


----------



## OpamitKruecke (10. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Und ich hab auch noch das OS gespendet......... Krieg ich das nu zurück?^^


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (10. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Das Alter ist mir sowas von egal glaub mir. Ich habe schon erlebt wie 13 jährige Erwachsner reagiert haben wie 40 Jährige. Ich selbst bin garntiert Älter als 70 % der hier im Forum anwesenden glaub mir.
> Und ich verlange nie das jemand meiner Meinung ist. Die ich offen sage. Und du willst mehr Ärger deswegen bekommen haben ? Naja das bezweifle ich jetzt auch mal. da habe ich schon einiges durch und wenn du dich mal in die Runde rum siehst wirst du feststellen das eine Menge leute hier nichts mehr mit mir zu tun haben wollen weil ih meine Meinung offen sage und nicht wie der rest immer sieht super aus mach weiter so rein schreibe. aber auch das ist ein anderes Thema.
> 
> Die antwort steht oben.
> ...


----------



## OpamitKruecke (10. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Kann mir jemand mal ne kurze Zusammenfassung geben was hier so abging? 
Ich mein ich hab das Ding teilweise ja gesponsert^^
Warum regen sich denn alle so auf hier?

Lg Der Opi


----------



## Intelfan (10. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Deine Meinung gibt dir aber noch lange nicht das Recht, Lower hier so fertig zu machen. 
Bei Leuten wie dir hätte ich auch keine Lust, hier im Forum überhaupt noch eine Stellungnahme zu veröffentlichen.
Das Lower hier gar nix tut stimmt auch nicht, immerhin gibt es Kontakt zwischen pArAdRoId und Lower und er bemüht sich immerhin das Problem aus der Welt zu schaffen. Zu deiner Bemerkung mit den Ausreden:

Mag sein das es in deinen Augen ausreden sind. Aber es sind nur Spekulationen. Beweise dafür hast du nicht. Ich denke du weißt nicht wie hart die Trennung der eigenen Eltern (die hier als Grund genannt wurde) ist. 

Und von wegen verwöhntes Kind und so:
Wenn das eurer Meinung nach die Ursache allen Übels ist, dann trifft Lower keine Schuld. Weil eurer Meinung nahc kommt das von der schlechten Erziehung und daran kann ein Kind nun mal wenig ändern. 


So wie ihr hier mit Lower umgeht ist das echt unterstes Niveau. Auch wenn Lower einiges Falsch gemacht hat ist er immer noch ein Mensch. Und JEDEN Menschen sollte man zumindest ein klein wenig Respekt entgegenbringen. Und das ist hier bei einigen (nicht allen) definitiv nicht der Fall!

EDIT:


> Aber von nem reichen Verwöhnten Bengel , war ja nix anderes zu erwarten ,  jemand der sich alles Erarbeiten muss , weiß Werte zu schätzen und  verhält sich anders


WO sind Beweise für diese Anschuldigung? WO? Das ist eine völlig haltlose Anschuldigung die sich auf Vermutungen stützt.


----------



## El Habanero (10. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

@ $.Crackpipeboy.$ 

Das macht dich nur Symphatisch , bin genau so  , ich sag was ich denk  obs dem Gegenüber passt oder net is mir Wurscht
Ich weiß aber auch aus Erfahrung das es net viel solcher Leute gibt , und das man  früher oder später wo aneckt 

Aber Hey, so bin ich entweder man is down mit mir oder net  und  bei mir weiß jeder wo er dran is , ich mag kein  hinterfotziges  getue


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (10. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Intelfan schrieb:


> Deine Meinung gibt dir aber noch lange nicht das Recht, Lower hier so fertig zu machen.
> Bei Leuten wie dir hätte ich auch keine Lust, hier im Forum überhaupt noch eine Stellungnahme zu veröffentlichen.
> Das Lower hier gar nix tut stimmt auch nicht, immerhin gibt es Kontakt zwischen pArAdRoId und Lower und er bemüht sich immerhin das Problem aus der Welt zu schaffen. Zu deiner Bemerkung mit den Ausreden:
> 
> ...


 
Ach nun tut er was ja??? na sooo ein toller Junge, er sollte dafür noch belohnt werden...und achso als ich vor vielen Jahren 14 war, haben sich meine Eltern auch getrennt was mich aber niemals zu so einer Tat bewegt hätten nur mal so nebenbei.

@ El Habanero : Ich bin ganz deiner Meinung.


----------



## Lolm@n (10. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Er ist ein Betrüger, er hat behauptet das der Rechner zu 100% funktionstüchtig ist und unter Augenzeugen funktioniert. Wie wir alle aber nun wissen tut er das nicht. Warum verdammt verteidigst du ihn so dermaßen??? Und Emotionen sind keinerlei Schwäche nur mal so nebenbei. Aber das haben wir ja eigentlich alles durchgekaut und muß eigentlich auch nicht weiter besprochen werden...wollte eigentlich nicht mehr hier reinschauen...allerdings wenn man über "Neue Beiträge" guckt, den Thread hier sieht, hofft das was passiert ist...dann sich aber nichts tut...kriege ich jedenfalls das kotzen.
> 
> Sry für meine Ehrlichkeit!


 
Mods könnt ihr hier mal dicht machen das ist langasam aber sicher genug mit dem rumgezicke.
Und wenn seine Eltern das bezeugen können das er lief was wollt ihr dann machen sie auch als lügner hinstellen 
Wir können das nicht Sachlich beurteilen und fertig 

MfG


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich verteitige hier Lower keinesfalls. Das sollte eigentlich aus meinen Posts hervor gehen. Aber ich sehe nicht ein warum ich auf Lower rumhacken soll wenn das so ziemlich jeder hier schon macht. So wie du auch... 

OpamitKruecke die kurze Storry.
Lower versprach updates die dann nicht kammen oder eben verspätet. 
Moderation hat das TB manchmal geschlossen bis ein neues kamm.
Lower hat den Pc dann als völlig io in ebay gestellt und Pa... ach ich bekomm den Namen nicht hin, hat ihn gekauft.
Problem er geht nun doch nicht so wunderbar und es gibt optische Mängel am ganzen.Was nicht so sein soll.
Jedenfalls hat Pa.... das ganze hin bekommen mit dem ergebnis board hinüber und CPU auch nicht so ganz io.
Naja und deswegen schimpfen nun alle auf Lower etc Mal berechtigt und meist völlig überzogen und ohne hintergrund kenntnisse.
Das ist so die kurze Version.

edite meint 





Lolm@n schrieb:


> Mods könnt ihr hier mal dicht machen das ist langasam aber sicher genug mit dem rumgezicke.
> Und wenn seine Eltern das bezeugen können das er lief was wollt ihr dann machen sie auch als lügner hinstellen
> Wir können das nicht Sachlich beurteilen und fertig
> 
> MfG


 Ich versuch schon mittels melden zu erreichen das man den Tread nur nch für Beiträge von Lower und Par.... öffnet. Aber eben ohne erfolg. Vlt kanns mal jemand versuchen den die Moderation nicht so sehr haßt.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (10. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Jungs kommt mal runter und spamt hier ned das Forum voll.
Jo Danke für die kurzversion.
Schade um die 80 Euro. Hätte ich das Geld auch direkt spenden können^^


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (10. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Lolm@n schrieb:


> Mods könnt ihr hier mal dicht machen das ist langasam aber sicher genug mit dem rumgezicke.
> Und wenn seine Eltern das bezeugen können das er lief was wollt ihr dann machen sie auch als lügner hinstellen
> Wir können das nicht Sachlich beurteilen und fertig
> 
> MfG


 
Das----> kannst du dir gefälligst sparen! Ja es ist gelogen, ich setze einen umfangreichen Funktionstest vorraus bei solch einer Aussage...die es niemals gegeben haben dürfte in anbetracht dessen das der Rechner nach wenigen Sekunden/Minuten aus war.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (10. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Aus Geldnot wird er es nicht gemacht haben......


----------



## Intelfan (10. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Das----> kannst du dir gefälligst sparen! Ja es ist gelogen, ich setze einen umfangreichen Funktionstest vorraus bei solch einer Aussage...die es niemals gegeben haben dürfte in anbetracht dessen das der Rechner nach wenigen Sekunden/Minuten aus war.


 
Und du kannst dir gefälligst sparen hier alles und jeden anzupampen. Zügle dich und denk an deinen Blutdruck. Außerdem gibt es doch einen Funktionstest mit Zeugen. Also musst du erstmal beweisen das dieser deiner Meinung nach nicht stattgefunden hat.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (10. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



OpamitKruecke schrieb:


> Aus Geldnot wird er es nicht gemacht haben......


 
Nein, denn er hat zwischendurch hier einen i7 980X gekauft...und noch einige andere Sachen die ihm sogar die Moderation unter die Nase gehalten hat.

@ Intelfan : rechtlich ist es aber genau andersherum um dich mal aufzuklären, er muss beweisen das er lief, was nicht der Fall gewesen sein kann...die Beweislast ist in anbetracht des Zustandes (Flüssigkeiten etc die auf dem Board sind) erdrückend!
Er hat Glück das Paranoid der Käufer war...sonst hätte es warscheinlich "Beule" gegeben...die er auf jeden Fall verdient hätte.


----------



## Kaki008 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Also Leute,
ich hab das jetzt alles mitverfolgt und ich finde jetzt wirklich, dass es REICHT.
Ihr greift immer die selben Sachen wieder auf. Wozu? 
Ich schließe mich hier in einigen Punkten Crackpipeboy an und auch teilweise Nobody.
Ich will gar nicht wissen wieviele Seiten es insgesamt sind mit den Beschwerden.
Es ist klar Lower hat Fehler gemacht, Betrüger ist hart aber es ist wahr.
Nun sollten auch mal wieder die Mods einschreiten und Paradroid sollte die Sache mit Lower klären und wir hoffen denke ich alle auf ein sogenanntes "Happy End". 
Ein letztes Statement wäre wünschenswert, aber ich denke dazu wird es nicht kommen.
Lower traut es sich nicht, denn danach gibt es wieder 20 Seiten lang Diskussionen.
Ich bin ab und zu auf Lowers Profil gewesen und man sieht schon, dass er lange Online ist..

Ich glaube auch, dass es ihm nicht an Geld mangelt, da er sich vor kurzem einen i7 980X im Marktplatz geangelt hat.
Dennoch hoffe ich besonders, dass das Spital noch etwas bekommt , denn jeder Cent zählt und kann Kindern das Leben retten.

Gespannt bin ich auch auf das Update von Paradroid.

Wann äußert sich mal wieder ein Moderator zu diesem Thema?

Naja das wars erstmal von meiner Seite.


P.s. Nobody ich glaub nicht, dass hier die meisten 9-13 Jahre alt sind. Ich selber bin auch 15. Was man vllt nicht an meinen Schreibstil erkennt..


Greeetz
Kaki


----------



## OpamitKruecke (10. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

@Intelfan warst du beim Funktionstest dabei? War Crackpipe dabei? War jemand ausm Forum dabei?

Hast du ne eidestattliche Versicherung? Nein.... Also hätte er genausogut sagen können er ist der König der Welt...

Und den 980X wollte er mir für 550 gleich wieder verkaufen *gg*


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (10. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



OpamitKruecke schrieb:


> @Intelfan warst du beim Funktionstest dabei? War Crackpipe dabei? War jemand ausm Forum dabei?
> 
> Hast du ne eidestattliche Versicherung? Nein.... Also hätte er genausogut sagen können er ist der König der Welt...


 
War ich nicht, allerdings gucke dir meinen Post von vorher an...bitte...und die Bilder sprechen für sich...alles versaut auf dem Board von daher wäre wohl echt "Ende" für den armen jungen wenn nicht Paranoid das Ding gekauft hätte.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (10. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Mag ja alles sein. Aber auch die Versandunternehmen sind nicht gerade zimperlich mit Kartons...
Nur weil jeder ne Meinung dazu gebildet hat, heißt es ned dass alle stimmen


----------



## El Habanero (10. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Nunja  da haste sicher recht , mit den Versandunternehmen nur der Punkt is :

Der Verkäufer hat die Ware so zu Verpacken das die sicher ankommt . An der Verpackung kanns mMn net gelegen haben laut den Bildern war so schon  ok wies aussieht 
Und ich Versende viel , ich glaub ich weiß wovon ich rede , bei mir kam noch NIE Bruch an 

Aber der Käufer bad ja zB auch drum das  Wasser ab zu lassen  was  Lower net tat und das is schon grob Fahrlässig 
Ich mein jeder normal denkende Mensch sollte wissen das en Gefülltes System zu verschicken in die Hose geht , es KANN  ok ankommen  muss aber net 

Sowas würd ich mich erst garnet trauen so zu versenden


----------



## Pagz (10. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Warum kommen hier plötzlich Leute und flammen rum, die nie auch nur irgentwas mit dem TB zu tun hatten? Ich verstehe dass nicht, klar Lower hat was falsch gemacht, aber was hat das mit euch zu tun? Ihr hattet (bis auf Ausnahmen) keinerlei Verluste dabei

@Crackpipeboy: Du schreibst, dass du innerlich brodelst. Warum? Hast du für den Mod gespendet? Ab der wievielten Seite hast du angefangen zu lesen? Nur flamen um des flamens Willen bringt hier wircklich niemandem etwas. Wenn du es so ungerecht dem Hospital gegenüber findest, dann spende doch selbst etwas?!


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (10. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Robin123 schrieb:


> Warum kommen hier plötzlich Leute und flammen rum, die nie auch nur irgentwas mit dem TB zu tun hatten? Ich verstehe dass nicht, klar Lower hat was falsch gemacht, aber was hat das mit euch zu tun? Ihr hattet (bis auf Ausnahmen) keinerlei Verluste dabei
> 
> @Crackpipeboy: Du schreibst, dass du innerlich brodelst. Warum? Hast du für den Mod gespendet? Ab der wievielten Seite hast du angefangen zu lesen? Nur flamen um des flamens Willen bringt hier wircklich niemandem etwas. Wenn du es so ungerecht dem Hospital gegenüber findest, dann spende doch selbst etwas?!


 
Ich habe von Anfang bis Ende gelesen...da das Bild in Grün am Anfang von mir ist, so war ich von Anfang an dabei, auch wenn ich nicht immer geschrieben habe. Jetzt vorsicht was du sagst! Ich tuhe genug da sei dir sicher, ich muss so jemanden wie dir, nichts beweisen um das mal klar zu stellen! Ich habe in meinem Leben schon mehr gespendet als du dir jemals überhaupt vorstellen kannst...das ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche...auch Umsonst habe ich schon gearbeitet, also erzähl du mir nichts damit das klar ist.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Ich habe von Anfang bis Ende gelesen...da das Bild in Grün am Anfang von mir ist, so war ich von Anfang an dabei, auch wenn ich nicht immer geschrieben habe. Jetzt vorsicht was du sagst! Ich tuhe genug da sei dir sicher, ich muss so jemanden wie dir, nichts beweisen um das mal klar zu stellen! Ich habe in meinem Leben schon mehr gespendet als du dir jemals überhaupt vorstellen kannst...das ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche...auch Umsonst habe ich schon gearbeitet, also erzähl du mir nichts damit das klar ist.


 
Du solltest echt mal auf deinen Blutdruck achten. Genau wie auf deinen Ton...
Glaub mir is besser.


----------



## pArAdRoId (10. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Och Leute, lasst doch bitte die persöhnlichen Anfeindungen - das ist es mit Sicherheit nicht wert!

Machts wie ich - bleibt ruhig.


----------



## zøtac (10. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Jetzt vorsicht was du sagst! Ich tuhe genug da sei dir sicher, ich muss so jemanden wie dir, nichts beweisen um das mal klar zu stellen! Ich habe in meinem Leben schon mehr gespendet als du dir jemals überhaupt vorstellen kannst...das ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche...auch Umsonst habe ich schon gearbeitet, also erzähl du mir nichts damit das klar ist.


Komm mal runter, sowas hat er dir gar nicht unterstellt 
Allgemein find ich die Flamerei hier übertrieben. Gut, es ist nicht optimal gelaufen, aber durch ewiges Rum-motzen können wir jetzt auch nichts daran ändern...

@paradroid
Klasse updates btw


----------



## McZonk (10. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



pArAdRoId schrieb:


> Och Leute, lasst doch bitte die persöhnlichen Anfeindungen - das ist es mit Sicherheit nicht wert!
> 
> Machts wie ich - bleibt ruhig.


 
Das möchte ich aufgreifen und an dieser Stelle nochmals daran erinnern: Fahrt einen Gang runter und lehnt Euch zurück. Es wäre schade, wenn wir hier demnächst noch Karten verteilen müssen (und allzuweit weg scheinen wir davon gerade nicht mehr zu sein).


----------



## Lolm@n (10. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Das----> kannst du dir gefälligst sparen! Ja es ist gelogen, ich setze einen umfangreichen Funktionstest vorraus bei solch einer Aussage...die es niemals gegeben haben dürfte in anbetracht dessen das der Rechner nach wenigen Sekunden/Minuten aus war.


 
Gehts auch anständig

Aber das du es auch verstehst:
Wir haben das alles schon tausendmal durchgesprochen das kotzt mich echt an 
Du hast das Teil nicht gekauft und kannst das ganze nicht beurteilen denn beide schreiben parteiisch ganz klar ist auch keine unterstellung aber das macht man automatisch und das dritt personen andere Leute beleidigen müssen und solche Sch*** schreiben müssen geht ja mal gar nicht.
Das was ihr macht ist einfach daneben!
Und das man das ganze immer hoch spielen muss omfg was habt ihr für Probleme.

Ich bekam schon ab kleinigkeiten Punkte solchen Posts sollte man mal Punkte verteilen. Ich bekam auch einer weil ich Jolo zu persönliche Sachen gesagt haben sollte das ist etwa nicht persönlich sogar noch die Eltern und alle anderen mitrein ziehen. 

Edit Danke McZonk 

Edit vom Edit 

Was bitte hat der i7 980X damit zutun wen er sagen würde er wäre nicht flüssig wär das ein argument aber das sagte er nie das wurde ihm nur unterstellt.
Und gewinn machte er ganz sicher nicht aus dem Projekt und das wusste er von anfang ans 

MfG


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (10. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

@ ALL : Keiner von euch scheint das Tagebuch richtig zu lesen...ich bin kein flamer, wenn ihr mal zurückblätter UND LEST, werdet ihr sehen das ICH einer der wenigen war, der bis zuletzt der Meinung war das dass Projekt eigentlich ganz gut aussieht etc...und das seine Eltern etc nicht angegriffen werden sollten...Als dann Paranoid ins Spiel kam und offenbarte was Lower für einen Dreck ablieferte wars halt zuende...


----------



## Kunohara (11. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

HiHo,



pArAdRoId schrieb:


> Och Leute, lasst doch bitte die persöhnlichen Anfeindungen - das ist es mit Sicherheit nicht wert!
> 
> Machts wie ich - bleibt ruhig.


 
dem kann ich mich nach 148 Seiten, die ich rege verfolgt habe nur anschliessen! Es sind Fehler gemacht worden, aber diese habe uns nicht zu interessieren nur die beiden Beteiligten.. Was mit den Spenden (in welcher Form auch immer) geschehen ist, sollten wir vielleicht doch erstmal vergessen.. Hier wird es richtig unheimlich, so das man nicht mehr mitlesen will..... Und das ist grausam.

Lower wird sich melden wenn alles geregelt ist und gut ist.. Lower's Ruf ist ruiniert.. Ok.. Leben wir alle mit... Lower hat vielleicht oder sogar wahrscheinlich ******** gebaut.. Müssen wir akzeptieren.. 

Mir tun nur die Leute leid, die reeles Geld investiert haben.. (auch in Form von Hardware), aber seien wir ehrlich.. Es hat sich angekündigt... 

Und bevor mich einer als Kiddie oder ähnliches in eine Schublade steckt.. Ich arbeite seit schlappen 20 Jahren im PC Bereich und weiss einiges... Aber ich lerne hier auch nohc einiges dazu...

Das wars von mir und seid nun so fair und lasst uns höhren wie es weitergeht.. Bevor wir Steine werfen...

Danke.. Merci... Dank U Well... Gracias... Thank you...


----------



## Watchy (11. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Mir tut es weh, wenn ich sehe, wie so ein schönes Tagebuch mit wunderschönen Fotos, Ideen und auch dumgequatsche verkommt.
Mensch Leute, klar ist es *******, was gelaufen ist aber deshalb hat hier niemand einen Grund und erst recht keine Berechtigung jemanden zu beleidigen bzw anzufeinden.

Lasst uns lieber gemeinsam auf ein schönes Ende hoffe und danach die Bilderflut  geniesen.

MFG Watchy


----------



## McClaine (13. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Watchy schrieb:


> Mir tut es weh, wenn ich sehe, wie so ein schönes Tagebuch mit wunderschönen Fotos, Ideen und auch dumgequatsche verkommt.
> Mensch Leute, klar ist es *******, was gelaufen ist aber deshalb hat hier niemand einen Grund und erst recht keine Berechtigung jemanden zu beleidigen bzw anzufeinden.
> 
> Lasst uns lieber gemeinsam auf ein schönes Ende hoffe und danach die Bilderflut  geniesen.
> ...



Ne, beleidigen muss net sein, aber ich find es aber auch kein "dumgequatsche". Wenn der TE nicht den Schneid hat sich zu Rechtfertigen vor den Spendern usw (hier würde sich doch anbieten) dann tut er mir ehrlich gesagt leid, thats all.
Das Para mit seiner ironischen Art das ganze noch mit Humor aufpeppt macht die Situation auch nicht besser, der Schaden ist schliesslich da. 
Ich kann nicht für die anderen sprechen, aber anfeinden will ich mich mit keinem, macht mir auch nix aus wenn jemand meint "in meinen Augen" quatsch zu schreiben, man darf das ganze schliesslich nicht so persönlich nehmen, oder!? 

Und solange hier net geclosed is oder TE/Käufer only kann doch jeder seine Meinung kund tun oder nicht? Das muss ja net in nen Krieg ausarten, aber wenn man sich das hier so durchließt haben die Leute letztendlich Recht wie zB Crackpipeboy. Das ist kein gehetze, das sind leider Tatsachen...
das sind plausible Aussagen, bekommt nicht jedem aber jeder der hier von Anfang bis Ende durchgestöbert hat "kann" -nennen wir sie mal "Anti Lower Fan Club"- (wie manche hier am liebsten behaupten) ihnen zustimmen. Können und müssen sind bekanntlich 2erlei paar Schuhe. Also kann sich jeder seine Meinung bilden, solange es in einem zivilisierten Tonfall passiert oder nicht!? Ob´s den Leuten was angeht ist meiner Meinugn nach belanglos, schliesslich können ja die Mods entscheiden und aufräumen, aber dann werden´s wohl mindestens 100 Seiten weniger werden.... Dementsprechend dürfte man dann also garnichts mehr schreiben, hallo Zensur!?!? "Freies Forum"!? 

Freu mich auf den Abschluss des ganzen und bin gespannt wie´s weitergeht.


----------



## Watchy (13. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ihr dürft aber auch nicht vergessen worum es hier geht, ja genau, es richtig, es geht hier im das Projekt "Green Spirit" klar gehört da auch das Thema "Lower" dazu, trotzdem sollte man sachlich bleiben und lieber versuchen Para zu helfen und nicht das TB mit Anfeindungen gegeneinander und nicht gegen "Lower".
Meinung sagen ok aber sich nicht pauselos darüber aufgeilen.



> Dementsprechend dürfte man dann also garnichts mehr schreiben, hallo Zensur!?!? "Freies Forum"!?


Man kann es auch übertreiben, ehrlich... 
Mal ehrlich, es ist keinem geholfen, wenn hier die letzten Seiten des TB nur mit Streit und Beleidigungen voll sind.

Lasst es doch jetzt einfach beruhen und freut euch auf die neuen Nachrichten die da noch kommen.
So mache ich es jetzt und hoffe das beste für dieses, an sich, wundervolles Tagebuch.

MFG Watchy


----------



## JuliusS (13. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

@all Crackpipeboy hat recht so ein Müll , der abgeliefert wurde ist wirklich nicht zu verzeihen und außerdem kann es Lower sicherlich besser , was ganz klar auf Schlamperei bedingt durch seine Laune hinweist . Und ein Statement von ihm bleibt immernoch aus , dass ist pure Feigheit . MFG Julius


----------



## Malkav85 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Wenn wir Mods hier wirklich gewartet hätten, bis sich Lower meldet, dann wär das TB hier immer noch geschlossen und würde bestimmt geschlossen bleiben. Ich hoffe, das er sich in seinem späteren Beruf auf die jetzige Situation besinnen wird und seinen Terminplan einhält 

Des Weiteren sollten wüste Beschimpfungen auch nicht sein. Lassen wir es Lower zuende bringen...irgendwie, egal wie, irgendwann....


----------



## ich558 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich habe dieses Tagebuch seit langem nicht mehr verfolgt und seit ich heute zufällig wieder darauf gestoßen bin wundere ich mich gerade etwas über die letzten Post. Damit ich mir jetzt nicht x Seiten durchlesen möchte wäre es super wenn mir mal kurz jemand schildern könnte was das Problem ist.


----------



## darkycold (13. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

-Mod schlampig zusammengebaut
-Fehler gemacht
-Keine/ schlechte Kommunikation mit dem Forum
-Zeitdruck
-Ausreden über Ausreden
-Mod über ebay verkauft (560€)
-keinen finalen Abschluss.

Der finale Abschluss kommt aber vom Käufer. Denn das kann ich dir so nicht zusammenfassen. Da musst einfach mal lesen.
Aber ich kann dir dazu schon mal sagen. Sehr schön zu lesen. Aber auch sehr übel, was den Inhalt angeht.


----------



## ich558 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

OK alles klar. Ist auf jedenfall traurig zu hören vorallem sind die 560€ jetzt kein burner. Funktioniert der PC mittlerweile wie er sollte?


----------



## darkycold (13. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ein Update ist für heut Abend oder morgen Abend angekündigt..


----------



## Sickpuppy (13. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

..man kann sich beruhigt schonmal Popkorn besorgen und sich auf einen gepfegten Soapthreatabend einstellen. Nur dass diese Soap Xmal besser ist als die aus der Glotze.


----------



## DAEF13 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich hab mir die letzten 20 Seiten jetzt mal durchgelesen, weil mich diese Andeutungen in anderen Threads (ala: "du rettest den Ruf der Spendenrechner" etc.) so langsam neugierig gemacht haben, und ich denke: Meine Fr.... wird hier schlimm gehandelt.

Fakt ist, das der Erbauer sicher Fehler gemacht haben muss, und der Rechner garnicht funktioniert haben kann (Sockel), was sicher auf seine Kappe geht, aber glaubt mir, Ram Probleme sind nichts neues bei EVGA Platinen (und trotzdem liebe ich mein Board).
Auch, dass die Anschlüsse anfangs nicht da saßen, wo sie sollten mag seine Schuld sein.
Was die CPU allerdings angeht: Sie funktioniert doch tadelos und erfüllt doch ihre Aufgabe, oder? Mag sein, dass sie mal getestet und hin&hergetauscht wurde, aber sie erfüllt ihre Funktion in jeder Weise! Klar wollte Paranoid keine kaputt gebenchte CPU, aber kaputt ist sie nur äußerlich, was somit nur von optischer Bedeutung ist.
Das soll jetzt nicht bedeuten, dass er alles richtig gemacht hat, aber kommt schon Leute, dadrauf rumzuhacken bringt auch nichts, im Gegenteil, es verschreckt eher.

Daher: Warten wir auf Lower's Ausserungen dazu, und hoffen wir, dass er Ehrlich ist und die Wahrheit sagt; Druck machen bringt nicht immer etwas


----------



## pArAdRoId (14. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Willkommen ...

... zurück in einer neuen und voraussichtlich letzten Episode in diesem Drama. Wie üblich möchte ich auf einige Posts eingehen, die zwischenzeitlich geschrieben wurden, ebenso ein paar generelle Dinge anmerken. Selbst wenn ich mich dann durch meine Aussagen bei dem einen oder anderen unbeliebt mache, auch ich kann das, was so einige hier für sich beanspruchen. Mal sehen ob sie genauso gut damit umgehen können. Am Ende möchte ich MEIN PERSÖHNLICHES Resümee ziehen und dieses steht, ungeachtet der anderen Dinge, NICHT ZUR DEBATTE.

Ich möchte mich aber trotzdem - oder vor allem genau deswegen - für alle Meinungen und ebenso für die Kritik bedanken. Auch eine kleine Bitte, hackt nicht weiter auf Lower oder Euch selber herum, Kritik zu Äussern ist eine Sache, Beleidigen eine andere - auch wenn ich im Grundgedanken fast jedem unliebsamen Post zustimmend folgen müsste. Vor allem wenn ich gerade sehe und höre das konstruktive Kritik nicht angenommen wird, sei es aus Ignoranz oder Arroganz.

Und falls das jemand an dieser Stelle aus den Augen verloren hat: ich bin immer noch Pro-Lower und Pro-Mod. Mir scheint das viele Dinge so liefen wie sie liefen, weil er eben nicht anders kann - und das meine ich nicht auf Technischer- oder KnowHow-Ebene.

Natürlich war es seine CPU und natürlich kann er damit machen was er möchte. Nach einem Gespräch mit jemandem, der vermutlich mehr von dem Gesamtbild sieht als jeder einzelne von uns, ahnt man fast nicht wie recht man mit dieser Aussage haben könnte. Es ist wirklich ein interessanter Zufall das die CPU des Mods identisch mit seiner persönlichen CPU war. Lassen wir das einfach mal im Raum stehen.

Ich war immer der Ansicht, das es nur fair ist, wenn Jolo wegen seinen Verzögerungen und nicht ganz gehaltenen Versprechungen genau so behandelt werden soll wie es eben mit Lower gemacht wurde. Ich bin mir aber mittlerweilen fast sicher, das Jolo SEINE Hardware eben nicht geschunden hat, denn es ist ja etwas Zweckgerichtetes gewesen. Unabhängig dessen, das es nie zum Abschluss kam.

An diesem Punkt muss man leider zwangsläufig auf Alter und die Erfahrung von Lower kommen. Er ist halt einfach doch noch 15 und somit eigentlich noch ein Kind in der Pupertät. Er macht sicherlich noch Dinge ohne entsprechend Differenzieren zu können und vieles ist ihm wohl gelinde gesagt auch einfach Sch****egal. Das er aus einer scheinbar wohl situierten Umgebung kommt macht das ganze leider nicht besser. Wenn was kaputt geht, dann ist das halt so. Das einzige was mich hier schockiert ist der scheinbare Teilverlust von Ehrlichkeit. Da ich aber nichts beweisen kann, halte ich mich in diesem Punkt, bis auf die Fakten die ich durch den Rechner und die direkte Kommunikation erhalten habe, zurück.

Denn auch wenn einige sicher sagen, das ich parteiisch schreibe (was mit Sicherheit auch so ist, das kann und will ich gar nicht leugnen) - die gemachten Fotos zeigen Umstände und Indizien einfach auf, man muss sie nur lesen und verstehen können. Und hier kommen wir auf die Tatsache das es wohl zwei Arten von Forumsteilnehmer gibt: einige glauben, die Anderen sehen.

Es mag vielleicht richtig sein, an das Gute im Menschen zu glauben, jedoch muss man sich immer bewusst sein, das es auch genug Ausnahmen gibt. Und vor allem gibt es mehr Facetten als nur Schwarz oder Weiss. Wer auf diesem Bild sagt, er sieht nicht, das der Prozessorkühler angeknallt war, sollte sich überlegen ob er überhaupt fähig ist irgend etwas Qualifiziertes beizutragen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein älteres Bild aber voll mit Indizien. Ich habe bei Ebay 2 gebrauchte Heatkiller ersteigert, beide haben an den Stellen der Unterseite KEINERLEI Abdrücke. Warum? Weil es normalerweise an dieser Stelle keine Berührung geben sollte. Was soll man jetzt davon halten? An das Gute im Menschen glauben, alles ist richtig? Sagen, hier hat jemand gearbeitet der es nicht besser gewusst oder gekonnt hat? Oder sagen, hier hat jemand arglistig die Mechanischen Spezifikationen überschritten? Oder jemandem war es einfach nur egal?

Auch bewahrheitet sich die Aussage: Nur weil man etwas falsch macht, es aber zufällig trotzdem funktioniert, heisst das nicht das man es plötzlich richtig gemacht hat. Wenn ich jetzt hier sitze und alles mal so zusammenzähle, was ich in diesem Thread gelesen und gelernt habe, über Dinge, über Verläufe, über Versprechen, über Verlässlichkeit, über Aufrichtigkeit – wie kann ich noch an das Gute glauben? Ich kann nicht anders als zu sehen. 

Wer hier noch sagt, das ist alles ok, würde auch scheinbar jemanden „Freispreichen“, der noch die Axt im Schädel eines anderen festhält, mit der Begründung, er war ja nicht dabei, als es das knackende Geräusch gab, könnte ja sein das derjenige die Axt nur raus ziehen will (trotz rotem  Gesicht). Zugegebener massen ein überspitztes und makaberes Bild, aber ich hoffe man erkennt so worauf ich hinaus will: Manche Aussagen von Randzuschauern sind einfach nur lächerlich nach diesem Verlauf und den Bildern.

Auch muss man sich die Frage stellen: cui bono. Welchen Vorteil habe ich daraus, mir Arbeit aufzuerlegen. Wäre es nicht am einfachsten gewesen, einen funktionierenden PC zu haben? Warum dann sich überhaupt die Mühe machen und Sachen anzuprangern? Bekomme ich jetzt etwas besseres? Spare ich dadurch Geld? Oder vielleicht Zeit? Ist es toll sich wichtig zu machen? Was würde es mir nützen wenn ich mir das jetzt aus den Fingern sauge und, sogar fast unterstellt, Beweise oder Fotos fälsche (zumindest verbal)?

Das die Pins verbogen sind ist unstrittig. Das der Prozessor zumindest Mechanisch geschunden ist, sollte ebenso unstrittig sein. Ob das auch Elektrisch so ist, könnte man anhand der Verfärbungen der Augen schätzen, dunkle Stellen sind KEIN Effekt der Kamera oder der Beleuchtung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider konnte ich bis heute keinen Belegungsplan auftun um Bereiche der Anschlüsse verschiedenen Funktionen zuzuordnen, wie z.B. Memorycontroller-/bus. Aber mir fehlt da ehrlich gesagt auch die Energie und Motivation da weiter zu recherchieren.

Ich möchte auch den Begriff „totgebencht“ relativieren. Damit meine ich NICHT das jemand die Hardware exzessiv gebencht hat, auch nicht das er sie bis zum Anschlag aufgedreht hat sondern ich meine damit AUSSCHLIESSLICH jemanden, der genau das gemacht hat, ohne wirklich Ahnung zu haben über die Konsequenzen und dem Sorgfalt scheinbar ein Fremdwort ist. Wird ein Prozessor übervoltet, steigt die Elektroemission und dadurch sinkt die Lebensdauer – erheblich. Oder warum benötigt man nach 5 Sessions plötzlich mehr Volt für die gleiche Leistung? Mir ist echt egal wenn die CPU statt 10 Jahre nur 5 hält, oder statt 6 nur 3 – bis dahin ist die eh ausgetauscht. Aber das sie gerade so noch läuft ist nicht tragbar.

Im übrigen, Lower schrieb ja in die Ebay-Artikel-Beschreibung das die CPU auf ~3333 MHz läuft. Als der Rechner ankam war davon nichts mehr zu sehen. Warum? Wieso sollte das Bios von ihm „geresettet“ worden sein? Welche fadenscheinige Begründung findet da ein „Ich-glaube-an-das-Gute“-Prophet? Würde mich wirklich mal interessieren. Ansonsten kann man ja mal anfangen zu sehen. 

Eine Backplate für die CPU ist verbaut (wenn auch ziemlich unter Spannung) und ich muss immer noch sagen das die Grafikkarte bisher noch ohne Fehler läuft – und ich habe sie auf der Mini-Lan zu Testzwecken auch ein wenig beansprucht. Im Gegensatz zu meiner Gigabyte GTX 460 OC die jetzt nach 8 Monaten anfängt ständig Treiberreset auszulösen, bei Furmark sofort zu freezen und scheinbar im Memory Bereiche zu spiegeln, drehen oder gelb einzufärben. Und das im Originalzustand und nagelneuen Treibern (die Ersatz EVGA 460 EE läuft problemlos nach dem Tausch) – aber das ist ein anderes Kino.

Auch ist, trotz des hohen Gefahrenpotentials, die Wasserkühlung bisher dicht geblieben. Ich bat Lower zwar das Wasser abzulassen, allerdings habe ich ihm einen Alternativplan mit Sicherung durch Kabelbinder vorgeschlagen. Die halten bis heute noch Bombe!

Das Geld ist noch nicht beim Spital, soll aber, zumindest zum verfügbaren Teil in naher Zukunft übergeben werden. Die Seher werden den Tread lesen und etwas anderes in diese Aussage interpretieren als die, die Glauben. Ich bin an diesem Punkt nur gespannt.

Ich habe mir in der Tat, wie von Timmynator vorgeschlagen ein paar Gedanken gemacht, wie ich den Heatspreader „reparieren“ kann. Von beklebter Alufolie bis hin zu geschliffenen, verzinkt und aufgefüllten (Lötzin) und wieder geschliffenen Spannstellen kam mir so einiges in den Sinn. Ich bin davon aber wieder abgekommen, nachdem das Pärchen Memory im zweiten Channel immer noch nicht sauber geht. Das bedeuted an dieser Stelle das die CPU nicht 100% sicher laufen wird und jederzeit ausfallen kann. Wie bereits von Julius erwähnt, würde ich nach einem Totalausfall nach 3 Monaten auf den Kosten sitzen bleiben - und das obwohl ein Ausfall im Moment wahrscheinlicher erscheint als eine weitere 10-jährige Laufzeit. Das wollte ich mir nicht antun.

Auch wenn die Eltern bezeugen können das alles lief. Welche Mutter würde das nicht für ihren 15-jährigen Zögling tun? Im übrigen kann mein Sohn, 14-Jahre, seiner Mutter und ebenso seiner Oma auch bei PCs alles mögliche erzählen. Die können da im übrigen dann auch alles mögliche bezeugen.  Die Indizien sprechen sogar gegen einen finalen ausgiebigen Test vor dem Verkauf. Einen Beweis dafür könnte ich sicherlich auftun - falls es überhaupt noch interessiert. 

Wie ihr sicherlich schon gemerkt habt, habe ich mich gegen die CPU entschieden. Von einem Defekt, egal ob Mechanisch oder Elektrisch stand nichts in der Artikelbeschreibung. Das Risiko, auch wenn ich es tragen könnte, ist mir zu hoch und wie ich schon sagte, ich bin kein Samariter. Wenn mir dann aber jemand sagt, sie würde doch funktionieren, ausser das sie „nur äusserlich kaputt ist“ ist das, m.E. ein Schlag ins Gesicht, sorry. Ich wünsche Dir nicht, das Dein nächstes Auto von innen so verrostet ist, das es nicht mehr durch den TÜV kommt. Fahren tuts ja schon NOCH, nützt Dir aber nix, oder? 

Aber machen wir weiter im Text, mit
Akt 5
Episode 6 – Die Erlösung

Wir machen also einen Sprung zurück, an den Tag (Donnerstag) als ich zur Mini-Lan gefahren bin. Gerade noch so habe ich Lowers Päckchen bekommen, wir befinden uns scheinbar wieder auf der Strasse des ungebremsten Optimismus. Hoffentlich kommt nicht wieder eine Betonwand. 

In dem Paket soll alles enthalten sein, was Lower im ersten Paket vergessen hat, incl. Ersatzteile zum Austauschen. Da ich bereits über Pakete aus Österreich Bescheid weiss, wunderte es mich nicht als ich folgendes in Empfang nahm:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lower, Malerkrepp ist kein adäquates Verpackungsmittel, auch wenn man gefühlte 30 Meter benutzt! Mit Leichtigkeit riss ich also das Paket auf und überflog kurz den Inhalt. 

Wie angekündigt ist der Erweiterte 4x Käfig incl. Einschübe des CM 690 II Advanced nicht dabei. Angeblich sind diese Dinge bei Lackierproben über den Jordan gewandert. Lasst mal überlegen. Lackierproben? Wäre mir neu das im Inneren des Gehäuses, das ja komplett schwarz gehalten ist, irgendwas Lackiert wäre. Natürlich nur, wenn man die Blenden hinten nicht mitzählt, aber wer muss dafür einen Käfig zum Proben hernehmen? Incl. Einschübe?

Hier nochmal ein herzliches Danke an kero81, der ja das CM 690 II für seine Schwester modded und diesen Käfig nicht benötigt. Er hat ihn mir einfach so mal vermacht – und wenn das Alter nicht wäre, hätte er ihn auch schon zur Post gebracht. *duck* 

Aber wie versprochen kam dann zur hübschen DVD-Hülle mit Windowszertifikat auch tatsächlich das dazugehörende Installationsmedium:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwar etwas lausig in einem Umschlag zwischen all den anderen Dingen platziert, aber das war nicht das Problem, da die 4 Ramriegel …




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



… absolut professionell in Küchentücher eingewickelt waren. Was beschwere ich mich eigentlich, die hätten ja auch einfach nur so im Paket liegen und rum-oxidieren können. Also kann man sagen, das indirekt auch etwas proaktiv gegen Feuchtigkeit getan wurde. Aber ja, wenn man nichts mehr zu meckern hat, oder es so scheint, stösst man sich an den kleinsten Kleinigkeiten.

Vom Netzteil bekam ich dann die zwei Taschen (man hätte ja den Rest auch darin einpacken können) und einen 3x Sata-Strang. Einer war schon verbaut und ich suche immer noch den dritten, der bei diesem Netzteil Standard ist. Aber verständlich, ist bestimmt das Versandunternehmen schuld, hat ihn entwendet und die perfekte Verklebung mit Malerkrepp nachgestellt. Die zusätzlichen 2x PCIe Kabel lagen angekündigt nicht bei, diese wurden beim Sleeven geschrottet. Meine Güte ...

Nun, aber auch (wobei das ja nicht selbstverständlich ist, wie wir gelernt haben) die versprochene Lüftersteuerung von Scythe lag bei. Da ich selber eine in einem Rechner verbaut habe, wusste ich ja, was alles beiligen muss und was wichtig war.

Auch wenn diese hier etwas Ramponierter daherkommt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als meine (man sieht auf diesem Bild nicht die verbogenen Haltelaschen) hoffe ich das sie trotz dieser Ansicht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noch funktioniert. Das bescheuerte daran ist: hier gibt’s nichtmal Stecker und somit auch keinen Grund, wieso man die Bauteile verbiegen müsste. Ich habe die Lüftersteuerung allerdings noch nicht getestet. Das hat natürlich einen speziellen Grund.

Es lagen alle Kabel bei, nämlich 4x schön gesleevte Temperaturfühler …




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



…  mit ebenso schönen 4x Lüfteranschlusskabel. Diese sind dahingehend wichtig, da die Anschlüsse auf der Platine wesentlich kleiner sind, als normale Lüfteranschlüsse.

Besonders gelungen fand ich dann das Stromversorgungskabel mit dem Molexstecker:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dem Spezialstecker für die Platine:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei dem ich vor allem diese Maserung für besonders gelungen halte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und mich trotzdem bei einem weiteren Kabel wundere, wieso hier nur die Phase aber nicht die Masse angesteckt wird:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn ich insgesamt auf das Kabel schaue, sehe ich eine völlig wirre und nicht nachvollziehbare Kabelsteckeranordnung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die ich scheinbar noch dechiffrieren darf. Das schaffe ich aber bestimmt auch noch.

Auch hier sieht man die absolute Sorgfalt wie mit Dingen umgegangen wird. Ob es jetzt einfach an der Jungend, der Unfähigkeit oder der Unbekümmertheit liegt, kann ich nicht mit Gewissheit sagen. Ich befürchte ja, es ist von allem ein Bisschen.

Somit habe ich scheinbar schon wieder eine Packung Teil-Schrott aus Österreich bekommen. Auch das war mit ein Grund wieso ich mich gegen die halb defekte CPU entschieden habe.

Nachdem ich euch letzten Sonntag/Montag mit dem Update versorgt hatte und mir etliche Meinungen durchgelesen habe, fasste ich den Entschluss Lower damit zu konfrontieren und bat ihn um einen Lösungsvorschlag.

Da ja Faschingszeit war und da ob des Alkohols auch bzw. gerade bei Jungen Leuten die Latenzzeit etwas leidet, war ich dahingehend entspannt. Zu dieser Zeit lief mir per Zufall ein Bekannter über den Weg der mir nach einem kurzen Gespräch über Arbeit, Frauen und PC eröffnete, er hätte einen I7 870er in seiner Kiste. Die Gelegenheit witternd leihte ich mir kurzerhand im Austausch gegen einen Laptop (wie komm ich dann ins Internet war seine grösste Sorge) eben diese CPU.

Nachdem ich diese CPU in den Sockel eingespannt und den Heatkiller mit ca. 50% Anzugslänge aufgesetzt habe (die Schrauben sind noch leicht locker und den Heatkiller kann man noch auf der CPU ein wenig bewegen) funktionierte das Nagelneue Board mit dem Nagelneuen Ram einwandfrei ohne jegliche Beeinträchtigung. Auch 2 Rampärchen auf beiden Channels gehen jetzt ohne Beanstandung.

Somit kann ich auch den Einwand, EVGA-Boards wären bezogen auf Ram etwas zickig, zwar gelten lassen, allerdings nicht in diesem Fall. Ich befürchte fast wirklich das der Memorycontroller des 860er von Lower einfach einen Schaden hat. Das Ram von Lower (2x 2GB OCZ 1866 DDR3) wurde ja schon vorher als Funktionstüchtig deklariert und ist gegen ein realistisches Gebot per PM auch tatsächlich zu haben. Ich hoffe die Mods kneifen mal zwei Augen zu, ich darf noch nicht auf den Marktplatz.

Tags darauf habe ich Lower in Skype getroffen und  wir haben das offensichtliche direkt besprochen. Ich durfte erkennen, das die Aussage „ich bin momentan recht flüssig“ für einen 15-jährigen wohl eine andere Bedeutung hat als für mich. Ich habe Tage vorher versucht einen 860er zu ersteigern und habe bei 166€ aufgehört. Der Schnitt dafür ist bei Ebay aber so gegen 160€ deswegen bin ich guter Dinge das dies auch der Preis ist, für den ich einen gebrauchten Ersatzprozessor bekomme. Hier hörte dann die Flüssigkeit von Lower aber leider auf.

Die 90€ für das Board wäre noch möglich gewesen, alles darüber hinaus ist aber nicht denkbar. Er schlug mir wieder eine RMA vor, auf die ich mich aber nicht einlassen wollte. Wie gesagt, Ram, ok,  HDD, ok, DVD-Rom, ok, Netzteil, ok – aber nicht Board oder Prozessor. Auch ein Austausch gegen  seinen 860er, den er im übrigen „schon lange“ nicht mehr hat, stellte ich von meiner Seite her nicht in Aussicht. Meine Aussage ihm gegenüber war, das egal was käme, ich definitiv keine Hardware mehr von ihm möchte – davon bin ich geheilt.

Deswegen ist Lowers Plan somit folgender und ich hoffe er ist schon mitten in der Umsetzung (versprochen hat er es ja):

Das Geld, das über die gesamte Zeit noch bei seiner Mutter sein sollte, wollte er holen. Es müssten ja noch 565€ sein, da er ja, so wie ich das jetzt am Ende interpretiert habe, die 90€ fürs Board auf seine Kappe nimmt – zumindest solange, bis er das EVGA durch die RMA bekommt (ich bin mir nicht sicher ob er schon mitbekommen hat, das es für physikalische Beschädigung am Board keine RMA geben wird).

Da er die geschätzten 160€ für die CPU momentan nicht aus seiner Tasche zahlen kann, wird er diese von dem Geld der Spende leihen. Direkt in nächster Zeit wollte er die 400€, die dann direkt übrig bleiben, umgehend dem St. Anna spenden.

Sobald das Geld auf meinem Konto ist und ich die Ersatzcpu organisiert habe, wird alles, was Lower gehört auf meine Kosten zurückgeschickt. Er war fest überzeugt die CPU bei Intel durch die RMA zu bekommen. Da ich noch nie in den Genuss kam, bei Intel etwas reklamieren zu müssen, glaube ich seinem Urteil mal dahingehend, das es mich nicht mehr betrifft.

Das Geld ist somit von meiner Seite freigegeben, wenn die Ersatzleistung für die CPU angekommen ist, sehe ich keinen Grund mehr noch in irgendeinem Verpflichtung mit Lower zu stehen. Weder für Ihn, noch für mich (abgesehen des letzten Paketes).

Meine Kosten für die nachträglichen Spielchen betragen sich somit auf nochmal gute 200€, wobei ich ja zumindest das Ram auf meine Rechnung erhöht hatte. Der Rest ist oder soll äquivalent sein.

Somit stehe ich jetzt für ca. 765€ an einer Stelle, an der ich dann ruhigen Gewissens sagen kann, ich habe etwas akzeptables ersteigert. Unabhängig der gesamten Odysee incl. aller Zeit und Nerven. Aber es hat mir auch Spass gemacht, in mir wurde auch ein Stück weit ehrgeiz geweckt und befriedigt. Somit kann ich an dieser Stelle nicht mehr meckern.

Nachträglich betrachtet war das Ganze eigentlich unnötig. Mit ein wenig mehr Elan und Ehrgeiz seitens Lower wäre der Mod schon Mitte 2010 fertig gewesen, hätte evtl. eine höhere Qualität, einen höheren Restwert und wesentlich mehr Akzeptanz erhalten. Da das Ganze aber ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt nicht mehr relevant war, da es zur Last wurde, schauen wir heute auf ein derartiges Desaster.

Auch muss man sagen, das ich einerseits zwar recht gutmütig bin, sobald ich aber merke, jemand will mit mir tanzen auch gerne zum scharfen Hund werde, Lower erst in die Pötte kam, als ich gebellt habe. Ab da hat er dann eigentlich immer recht fix reagiert. Sobald man jedoch Druck nachgelassen hat, wurde es wieder leicht schludrig. Nichts worüber man sich effektiv beschweren müsste, aber es war zumindest wieder merkbar und wäre wieder unter ferner liefen gelandet, hätte man weiterhin locker gelassen. Man sieht also, wenn man minimalst von Erziehung Ahnung hat (und es tut mir leid, Nobody, das zähle ich noch nicht zu Deinen, zumindest hier ersichtlichen,  Kompetenzen), woran es effektiv hakt.

Fakt ist, das sich Lower während seiner Kommunikation mit mir ständig mit Aussagen gedreht hat. Eine der wenigen Aussagen, die bis heute noch ihre Gültigkeit hat, ist, das er für das Zeug gerade steht.

Ich hoffe, auch im Sinne des St. Anna, das es auch in diese Richtung gelten wird. Vielleicht lasse ich mich noch zu einer finalen Bilderflut hinreissen wenn ich alles gefixed habe und der PC meinen Vorstellungen entspricht – ich möchte aber nichts versprechen.

Danke für die Zeit, den Zuspruch, ebenso für vergangene und zukünftige Kritik und nichts für ungut ...


----------



## NCphalon (14. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Darauf ein Amen.


----------



## UnnerveD (14. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Danke dir Para für dein (hoffentlich nicht) finales Update, ich hoffe für dich, dass du den PC jetzt wirklich auch nutzen kannst und er auch lange durchhält! Desweiteren finde ich es sehr löblich, dass du den ganzen Mod noch zu Ende gebracht hast und das geleistet hast, wozu Lower nicht im Stande war.

Was kann man nun eigentlich noch zu Lower und dem Mod sagen? Am besten gar nichts, da es sich eh wiederholt... Dennoch ist die Art und Weise wie hier gearbeitet wurde unentschuldbar, ebenso die Tatsache, dass (vorsätzlich) ein falsches Inserat bei Ebay eingestellt wurde und Dinge versprochen wurden, die letztenendes doch nicht eingehalten wurden.

Das eigentliche Dilemma ist das, dass der ohnehin schon geringe Geldbetrag nicht mal ansatzweise vollständig bei Hospital ankommen wird und sich Lower (mal wieder) aus der Affäre zieht (indem er einfach mal Geld "leiht"), anstatt für entstandenen Schaden den Kopf hinzuhalten. An dieser Stelle kann man (meiner Meinung nach) nicht mehr von erzieherischen Maßnahmen absehen, sollte mal ernsthaft über vermittelte Werte nachdenken und entsprechend drakonische Strafen folgen lassen. (Vielleicht sollte man den Eltern auch einfach mal einen Auszug der Mängel bzw. der Art und Weise der Nacherfüllung aufzeigen - möglicherweise wissen sie von dem ganzen Drumherum gar nichts?!)

Kurzum, ich fände es eine bodenlose Frechheit - beinahe schon Diebstahl, wenn den Kindern lediglich ~400€ zukommen würden!

Daher mein *Appell an DICH Lower*!
Sei kein Arsch, zeig einmal Rückgrat, gibt den Kindern das Geld, dass ihnen wirklich zusteht und zahle die CPU für Para aus eigener Tasche!


----------



## Celina'sPapa (14. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich habe mich die ganze Zeit gefragt, wie jemand, der einen offensichtlich funktions*UN*tüchtigen PC ersteigert hat ein solches Mass an Ruhe und Gelassenheit ob des Sammelsuriums an Kuriositäten und Ungereimtheiten an den Tag legen kann.

Als du dann deinen Sohn erwähnt hast, wurde mir allerdings Einiges klar. 


Ich für meinen Teil bin sehr froh, dass du Arbeit, Zeit und Geld investiert hast, um uns dein Schnäppchen auf derart lesenswerte Weise vorzustellen, denn einmal mehr hat sich gezeigt, dass es wahrscheinlich eines gewissen Alters bedarf um solche Dinge einfach mit einer gehörigen Portion Sarkasmus und Ironie gespickt sehen und ertragen zu können.

Eine eventuelle Stellungnahme zu Lowers Arbeit verkneife ich mir an dieser Stelle bewusst, da zu diesem Thema eigentlich schon alles gesagt wurde.

Ich würde mich über ein finales Bilderupdate sehr freuen!


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (14. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich habe mich so auf jedes Update von Paradroid gefreut. Finde ich selbst klasse, dass du uns hier alles berichtet. Und das mit einer Ruhe und Gelassenheit (@Celina´sPapa: diese beiden Wörter treffens genau!), die ich niemals aufbringen könnte. Hier nochmal meinen Respekt, hat wirklich Spaß gemacht zu lesen!

Ich wünsche mal dann weiterhin alles gute mit dem hoffentlich funktionstüchtigen PC und würde mich auch über finale Bilder freuen 

Viele Grüße, Ninja


----------



## Shizophrenic (14. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

so sehr geerhte Damen und Herren darf ich bitten ?
Nachdem ich seit gestern Mittag nicht aus der Faszination des Lesens dieses Treads herauskomme und sich nun doch endlich die müdigkeit nach Seite 143 und 100 wiederholungen von ähnlichen kommentaren eingestellt hat.
beschließe ich hier auch mal meinen Senf dazu zu geben.

1. Argumente die sich auf das alter des Treaderstellers beziehen, haben für mich keine Relevanz (habe auch schon so junge leute gesehen die das gut über die bühne gebracht haben)
2. Geistige Reife kann man nicht direkt am alter des Menschens festsetzen, sie entwickelt sich individuell und ist abhängig von verschieden Faktoren
3. Unprofessionelle Agressor Komentartaktiken von unbeteiligten sind genauso wenig hilfreich
4. Bin ich erstaunt über die allgemeine Gutgläubigkeit hier im Forum (Spätestens nach der hälfte des Treads sollte man schon Stutzig werden)

@Lower
Ich personlich rate dir davon ab ein weiteres Project in diesem sinne hier zu veröffentlichen (zumindest bevor es Fertig ist)
eigentlich möchte ich mich nicht über deine geistige Reife unterhalten, dennoch zu meiner kritik 1 Jahr für ein Projekt, was im endeffeckt nur Bockmist war ???
Persönlich halte ich dich nicht für unreif, sondern eher für sehr gerissen (mit einem Hang dazu deine pseudo verschleierungstaktik zu dünnschichtig zu präsentieren)
Alles andere was ich über dich denke gehört hier nicht hin.

@pararoid
sehr schöne dokumentation, mir wär schon längst der kragen geplatzt 
(aber wie gesagt, nur aus fehlern kann man lernen)

@Community
ich verstehe euren ärger Vollkommen, dennoch sollte euch bewusst sein, um so großer der Hype umso tiefer auch der Fall und die enttäuschung.
(wenn ich rund 10 lobeshymnen wegen ge sleeved ter Kabel sehe und nach 2 wochen nochmal fast die selben bilder zu sehen bekomme, schrei ich nicht gleich wieder Hallejulia)

@Sponsoren
Jeder Sponsor hat die eigenverantwortung für sich zu überprüfen, ob gesponserte sachen auch so ankommen, wie sie es für sich persönlich wünschen.
Und das es nun mal so ist das Risiken bestehen (egal ob u18 oder ü18) ist doch klar.

Ende:
Man könnte ja fast meinen das jeder dahergelaufene sich im Rahmen eines Pseudo Spenden Projekts 1 Jahr lang Hardware zum verbenchen schenken lassen kann und sie dann in einer Qualität
(die nicht mehr zu beschreiben ist) wieder aus dem fenster werfen darf.
Klar sind wir eine Community, dennoch solltet ihr mal überlegen wer hinter dem Bildschirm sitzt.

nennt mich generell misstrauisch aber TRUST NO ONE
oder um es anders auszudrücken
WENN MAN SICH AUF ANDERE VERLÄSST, IST MAN VERLASSEN

mfg CoXx


----------



## -MIRROR- (14. März 2011)

So, das war es dann wohl. Amen !!

Ich hoffe Lower kann noch einen ausgiebigen Post hierzu schreiben.

@ Paradroid

Ich hätte das ganze Risiko die Gewährleistung für den PC zu verlieren wahrscheinlich nicht eingegangen und hätte bei den von dir beschriebenen Symptomen das alles wieder eingepackt und hätte die versprochene Ware verlangt. Daher bekommst du meine Wertschätzung dass du so viel Zeit und auch weiteres Geld investiert hast.


----------



## McClaine (14. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

sehr schönes Update Paradroid und sehr schöne Antworten dazu. Dem ganzen ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen und alles wurde ja bereits gesagt.
Der kabelstrang ist aber mal voll der Hammer, lol...
Hoffentlich kann sich Lower noch dazu bewegen lassen - trotz der Kritik an Ihm- hier sich nochmal zu Wort zu melden, evtl gewisse Dinge klarzustellen und das ganze würdig zu beenden. 
Ansonsten danke für diese tolle Unterhaltung, habe noch nie "sowas" in solch einem Ausmaß erlebt, man lernt eben nie aus 
Danke Para für die Updates und all den Stress und Mühe den du in Kauf genommen hast!


----------



## Celina'sPapa (14. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



pArAdRoId schrieb:


> bei dem ich vor allem diese Maserung für besonders gelungen halte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Könnte mir jemand noch kurz erklären, ob eine so sauber herausgebrutzelte Isolierung von flaschem Anschließen (und damit einhergehender übermässiger Stromzuführ) oder von exessivem Bunsenbrennergebrauch beim Sleeven herrührt?

 Huch! Ich seh ja gar kein Sleeve


----------



## SquadLeader (14. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich würde auf Bunsenbrenner tippen, denn der Draht würde bei solchen Spannungen eher als ganzes schmelzen, nicht nur die Isolierung ;p
Der Sleeve ist vermutlich dabei als ganzes verbrannt ^^


----------



## pArAdRoId (14. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



SquadLeader schrieb:


> Ich würde auf Bunsenbrenner tippen, denn der Draht würde bei solchen Spannungen eher als ganzes schmelzen, nicht nur die Isolierung ;p
> Der Sleeve ist vermutlich dabei als ganzes verbrannt ^^



Interessante Theorie und nette Erklärung, da es aber auf der gesamten Länge mehr oder minder so aussieht ist das von einem Kurzschluss, dem damit verbundenen hohen Strom und der Erhitzung die dabei stattfindet wenn man Kabel falsch belegt. 

Woher ich sowas weiss? 

Aber ich verspreche meinen Ironiedetektor nachzujustieren


----------



## DAEF13 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Wie zur Hölle kann man ein Kabel so misshandeln bzw. wie schafft man es heutzutage etwas so derartig falsch anzuschließen und es dann auch noch grottig zu verpacken
Die Bilder könnten glatt zu DAU-Alarm


----------



## Dommerle (14. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ach du sch****... Wie sieht denn das Kabel aus?? 
So langsam werde ich bei der ganzen Sache auch irgendwie misstrauisch, obwohl ich die ganze Zeit pro Lower war...


----------



## wintobi (14. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Dommerle schrieb:


> Ach du sch****... Wie sieht denn das Kabel aus??
> So langsam werde ich bei der ganzen Sache auch irgendwie misstrauisch, obwohl ich die ganze Zeit pro Lower war...


 
Demnächst fleigt das ding noch in die luft laso so kann es nicht weiter gehen!!!


----------



## >ExX< (14. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Angeschmorte Kabel.................NEIN LOWER SAG NICHTS!!!!!  Ich will gar nicht wissen wie es passiert ist...................
also Elektroschrott triffts wohl auf den Punkt.

Mal wieder schönes Update von dir pArAdRoId 
Ich persönlich würde ja Lower jetzt noch drum bitten die defekten Kabel zu ersetzen, aber wahrscheinlich hast du nach dieser Torture(schreibt man das so?) keine Lust mehr darauf - verständlicherweise.


----------



## zøtac (14. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Na Lower, wie wärs mit nem letzten Statement? 

Nicht um dich bashen zu lassen, was hier wohl (leider) aber nicht möglich sein wird, ich würde aber gerne noch was aus deiner Sicht hören


----------



## kero81 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Benchen>hohe Temoeratur>erhöhter Kühlungsbedarf>Lüfter mit 230V betreiben>Kabel brutzelt...  

Ansonsten ohne Worte...

@Para

Paket ist heute zur Post gekommen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ein letztes großes Update na dann mal los.
Ja pArAdRoId von Kindererziehung habe ich durchaus keinerlei Ahnung da ich schlichtweg keine habe. Wenngleich ich nicht weiß wie das hier ersichtlich sein sollte. 
Dennoch behare ich immer noch auf meiner Meinung. Lower hat fehler gemacht was ohne Frage feststeht. Inwieweit er nun alles absichtlich gemacht hat kann ich immer noch nicht sagen. Allerdings behaupte ich mal das Lower nicht so selten dämlich ist, einen PC zu verschicken der nicht geht was mehr als augenscheinlich ist...
Aber wie gesagt ich kann dazu nichts sagen da ich den Rechner nie gesehen habe. 
Dennoch finde ich schon kraß wie das eine Kabel aussieht und hier keimt auch in mir die Vermutung das Lower keinen Plan vom Rechner zusammenbauen hat was wiederum unlogisch klingt wenn man bedenkt das er ja auch bencht und das soweit ich weiß mit ln2 und dice.
Naja und schlampig kann man da nicht sein da man sonst ganz schnell neue Hardware benötigt.
Nunja sei es wie es ist der Rechner läuft erstmal. 
Von den Aussagen das der Rechner allerdings lief vor seinen eltern wag ich mal zu behaupten das das nicht so wirklich stimmt. Denn jeder würde wohl erkennen wenn Win mit nem blauen Bildschirm abschmiert. Und das noch als ok abzusegnen naja das glaube ich nicht.
Auf jedenfall währe es wirklich noch interessant eine Meinung von Lower zu erfahren da man dann letztlich rückschlüsse ziehen könnte was nun bei ihm so abgelaufen ist.
Denn so einen CPU Kühler sieht man auch nicht alle Tage...
Und das wiederum lässt nur einen gedanken für mich zu der sich letztlich von Anfang bis ende hier durchgezogen hat.
Hoffen wir nun das das Geld was noch verblieben ist wenigstens an den Versprochenen Empfänger geht und das relativ Zeitnah.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (14. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich weiß auch warum er nicht flüssig ist..... Er hat sich nen 980X gekauft...


----------



## -MIRROR- (14. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Die Eltern drehen ihm vielleicht den geldhahn langsam zu oder es gab Stress. Bonzenhäuser eben, der sollte mal lernen was Leben ist und Werte zu schätzen zu wissen!


----------



## Intelfan (14. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Die Eltern drehen ihm vielleicht den geldhahn langsam zu oder es gab Stress. Bonzenhäuser eben, der sollte mal lernen was Leben ist und Werte zu schätzen zu wissen!


 
Und wieder geflame und haltlose spekulation


----------



## Timmynator (14. März 2011)

So jetzt will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. Zuerst finde ich es bewundernswert mit welch einer Ruhe und Systematik paradroid an die ganzen auftauchenden Probleme herangegangen ist. Zum Zustand des Rechners muss man sich nur die Bilder anschauen, sie sprechen eine eindeutige Sprache. Umso bemerkenswerter finde ich daher sein Festhalten am Projekt, die Frustrationsgrenze schien schließlich ein ums andere Mal aufs neue strapaziert zu werden. Viele andere hätten das Teil bestimmt entnervt in die metaphorische Tonne getreten. Da kann sich lower glücklich schätzen an einen solch kulanten und geduldigen Käufer geraten zu sein; die Sache hätte schließlich auch ganz schnell hässlich werden können, wenn man die rechtlichen Mittel hätte ausschöpfen wollen.
Was Lower angeht darf sich jeder sein eigenes Urteil bilden, für mich ist dabei die der Mitarbeiterbewertung entliehene Floskel "war stets bemüht" am treffendsten. Bleibt zu hoffen dass er etwas aus der ganzen Geschichte gelernt hat...


----------



## ernest79 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



Timmynator schrieb:


> Was Lower angeht darf sich jeder sein eigenes Urteil bilden, für mich ist dabei die der Mitarbeiterbewertung entliehene Floskel "war stets bemüht" am treffendsten. Bleibt zu hoffen dass er etwas aus der ganzen Geschichte gelernt hat...



Ob und was der Bube gelernt hat, wird sich zeigen, sollte er sich melden, da dies aber nicht absehbar ist, sollte still ruht der See gespielt werden, wir warten einfach bis der Fisch springt


----------



## pArAdRoId (15. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



kero81 schrieb:


> @Para
> 
> Paket ist heute zur Post gekommen.



Nochmal vielen herzlichen Dank dafür 

Da sich bisher auf meinem Bankkonto bezüglich des Prozessorausgleiches nichts getan hat, wollte ich noch ein Miniupdate nachschieben.

Natürlich war in Lowers zweitem Paket auch "das Feature". Voller Freude habe ich es angeschlossen und durfte erkennen, das es, wie Lower bereits erwähnte, bei der Erkennung von HDDs Probleme bereitet - aber nur wenn man keine Ahnung hat was man tut.

Ich wechselte also ins Bios und konnte sehen, das der SATA Mode auf Kompatibel/IDE steht. Da ich ja ein anderes Board verbaut habe, Windows aber trotzdem Problemlos bootete, musste das EVGA P55 LE ebenso auf IDE gestanden haben. Und wie man weiss war IDE nur an besonderen Controllern HotSwap fähig. Ein Umstellen auf AHCI hat erwartungsgemäss zu einem Reset beim Booten, kurz nach dem Windowslogo, geführt. Ok, man könnte jetzt nachträglich das Ding noch AHCI-Fähig machen, aber bei einem frischen Windows rentiert sich das dann doch nicht.

Auch aus diesem Grund wurde das Betriebssystem auf der SSD von Lower reinstalliert - welches im übrigen scheinbar schon einige male mehr aktiviert wurde. Ob ich da der einzige (legitime) Nutzer des Keys bin möchte ich fast gar nicht wissen. Zwar kann es mir einerseits egal sein, da ich ja das Zertifikatssiegel habe, andererseits werde ich dann wohl den Stress haben.

Jedoch, seit der Reinstallation im AHCI-Mode funktioniert auch "das Feature" reibungslos. So einfach kann es gehen ... 

Damit euch nicht langweilig wird und aus gegebenem Anlass habe ich beschlossen, solange es keine Einwände gibt, den Thread bis Lowers Statement/Update (und evtl. darüber hinaus) zu hijacken. Ich bin zwar nicht der TE und "der Drops ist irgendwie schon gelutscht", aber ich möchte Euch trotzdem an der Weiterentwicklung des Green Spirit teilhaben lassen. Wenn das nicht erwünscht ist, macht bitte Alarm. Einen eigenen Thread wollte ich dafür eigentlich nicht aufmachen. Ansonsten versuchen wir doch einfach das Feeling des Threads, wenn er in der Forumsübersicht nach oben poppt, mal in eine positive Richtung zu drehen.

Wie bereits erwähnt hatte ich ja ein eigenes Moddingprojekt in Vorbereitung und im Groben alle Komponenten beisammen. Das ist eine Art von Projekt gewesen, wo ich erstmal einen ganzen Sack voll Zeug angesammelt habe, ohne die Gewissheit, das es überhaupt stattfinden wird. Von 3 Aquaeros über zu 4 360er Radiatoren, von 2 Eheimpumpen zu 2 Aquastreams und einer Laing (exakt so wie sie auch im Spirit war), von zwei EVGA GTX 460 über zu zwei EK Wasserkühlungssets, von S775 Board zu 8 GB Ram zu Q9550 Prozessor, von 64GB SSD zu etlichen HDDs, liegt all das und noch viel mehr hier rum - was man nicht alles bei ebay und im Versandhandel zusammen sammeln kann, wenn man sich Zeit lässt und einen Splin entwicket hat.

Dummerweise wandert scheinbar aber meine Gigabyte GTX 460 aus dem Hauptrechner in die RMA weil sie angefangen hat dauerhaft zu zicken.

Aber wie passt das jetzt alles in den Green Spirit? Natürlich gar nicht, zumindest nicht alles. Allerdings habe ich beschlossen, den Green Spirit zu meinem Hauptrechner zu machen, was ihn in die Glückliche Lage versetzt, Komponenten nach Bedarf priorisiert zu bekommen.

Da momentan eine der EVGA 460 in meinem derzeitigen Hauptrechner verweilt (per LuKü, also noch nicht umgebaut, obwohl der ja WaKü hat), bin ich derzeit am Hadern. Ich habe nämlich in meiner Initialplanung für den anderen Mod schon mal den ersten Fail erzeugt und auf einem ASUS P5Q Turbo ein SLI-Gespann initiiert. Leider ist das dafür aber überhaupt nicht vorgesehen, da Nvidia mit den Treibern zickt. Ich habe zwar in einem Testaufbau erfolgreich die Treiber patchen können und somit SLI zum Laufen gebracht, allerdings gefällt mir die Lösung nicht sonderlich.

Das Sabertooth (als auch das EVGA) im Spirit kann das aber Out of the Box.

Somit stehe ich vor einer Entscheidung und würde gerne Eure Meinung dazu hören:
Packen die Radiatoren im Spirit einen I7 860 Prozessor und zwei GTX 460 (alles eher unübertaktet, maximal der Prozessor auf ~3,4 Ghz) und ist es Empfehlenswert die HD 5870 gegen ein 460er SLI Pärchen auszutauschen.

Laut Nimm Zwei! Nvidias GeForce GTX 460 rockt im SLI : Zwei gegen eine: GTX 460 SLI kontra GTX 480 sollte das ja ein Wundergespann sein. Auch sollte die Stromaufnahme von einer GTX 460 im Dualheadbetrieb höher als von zwei GTX 460 im Singleheadbetrieb sein - ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das ebenso als SLI Gespann gilt. Kann ich beide Monitore an Unterschiedliche Karten hängen ohne das SLI zu beeinträchtigen?

Die ATI würde dann in den aktuellen Hauptrechner wandern und ein relativ ruhiges dasein fristen. Denn andere Rechenknechte, die den Workload bewältigen der hier so ansteht, habe ich genug.

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Lolm@n (15. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Also was strom sparen angeht ist di e5870 im Idle Top kann ich aus eigener erfahrung sagen 

MfG


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (16. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Dein Update und deine Hingabe bezüglich des Updates ist der Hammer...Paranoid!!! Echt Respekt dafür!!!


----------



## Klutten (16. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Die Situation, die dieser Thread beschreibt, ist beschämend genug. Was hier jetzt allerdings überhaupt nichts zu suchen hat, sind Diskussionen über einen neuerlichen Umbau der Grafikkarten. Nutzt den Thread zur Aufarbeitung der Geschehnisse mit dem Käufer und beschränkt euch auf den Rechner, so wie er aktuell vorliegt. Wir alle hoffen auf ein zügiges Ende (welches durch Lower oder pArAdRoId bekannt gegeben wird), sodass wir diesen Thread für immer ins Nirvana schicken können und nie wieder etwas dergleichen erleben müssen. Bitte beeilt euch und erlöst uns von diesem Übel. Ein Kompliment an dieser Stelle trotzdem für pArAdRoId, der mit seiner Art zu schreiben zumindest ein kleines Schmunzeln auf das geschundene Antlitz der Moderation zaubert.

-> 6 Beiträge gelöscht.


----------



## UnnerveD (16. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

@ Klutten
Zur Kenntnis genommen
(Schick' mir doch bitte meinen Text noch einmal zu [falls Para ihn noch nicht gelesen hat], dann werden wir die Diskussion an anderer Stelle fortführen - Danke)

@Para
Du wirst um einen neuen Thread nicht herumkommen


----------



## plichi (16. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



UnnerveD schrieb:


> @Para
> Du wirst um einen neuen Thread nicht herumkommen


 
Ich würde es (in welcher Form auch immer) hilfreich finden, eine Übersicht der Updates zu bekommen..habe nach den ersten Einträgen keine zeit mehr gehabt immer reinzugucken und hab jetzt den Faden verloren..durch alle Seiten zu klicken und manuell zu suchen ist  "bescheiden"..vielleicht kann ein extra threat aufgemacht werden der die Links zu den jeweiligen Updates enthält??? 

mfg


----------



## pArAdRoId (16. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Leerlaufupdate: Das Geld ist bis heute trotz Lowers Optimismus noch nicht eingetroffen. Ebenso habe ich bisher noch keine Info darüber ob ein Teil schon gespendet wurde. Das Bild von Nils, das laut dem Thread hier zuerst dem Käufer des Mods zukommen sollte, habe ich nicht erhalten, mit der Begründung, das es schon längst im Spital hängt - was völlig ok ist wenn es denn so der Fall ist. Wollen wir jetzt sehen oder glauben?

Klutten, ok, nun dann möchte ich alle Interessierten bitten mir hierhin zu folgen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...auferstehung-status-entscheidungsfindung.html

@UnnerveD
Den Text konnte ich noch lesen und hab ihn auch per Mail, könnte ihn Dir also schicken falls Du das "drüben" nochmal Posten willst.

@plichi
"Drüben" gibts auch ne Teileliste, was aktuell so drin ist

Um keinen Doppelpost zu erzeugen: Auch heute durfte das Bankkonto sich nicht des Geldeingangs von Lower erfreuen. Ab morgen mittag ist Alarm aktiviert.

Und um den Tripplepost zu vermeiden: Wieder durfte das Bankkonto keinen Geldeingang verzeichnen. Ich hoffe wirklich nicht, das ich am Ende noch unangenhem werden muss.


----------



## pArAdRoId (21. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

So, ums virtuelle Quadrupplepost kommt der Thread jetzt nicht mehr herum. Der Drops ist leider noch nicht gelutscht.

Leider scheint Lower wieder das zähen angefangen zu haben. Das Geld ist ob irgendwelcher ominösen Gründe und Probleme nicht angekommen. Wenn das bis Freitag nicht passiert ist, obwohl es schon bis Mittwoch letzter Woche versprochen war, werde ich die Erziehungsberechtigten kontaktieren und dann wird das Karussell wohl losgehen ...

Schade um die Richtung jetzt ganz am Schluss ...


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Jap. Er sollte wenigstens noch seine letzten hauptpflichten erfüllen. Das heißt paradroid das Geld überweisen ; Dem Kinderspital den vollen Verkaufspreis spenden.

Deine Konsequenz ist die Richtige.


----------



## STSLeon (21. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Das ist ziemlich bitter. Tut mir leid für dich, dass es sich noch länger zieht und kein Ende findet.


----------



## UnnerveD (21. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich habe mir sowas heute morgen nach dem Aufstehen schon gedacht - die Ohren langziehen sollte man dem Bengel


----------



## Dommerle (21. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Mir tut Lower mittlerweile leid, auch wenn er (sehr viel) Mist gebaut hat... 
Trotzdem hast du natürlich Anspruch auf dein Geld!


----------



## Cleriker (21. März 2011)

Man kann sich kaum etwas so schwer verdienen wie Vertrauen, oder einen Ruf. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass das hier so ein Ende nimmt. Mir fehlen die Worte. Da muss man sich als Elternteil echt beschämt vorkommen, wenn sich jemand wegen solcher Vorwürfe meldet.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (21. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



UnnerveD schrieb:


> Ich habe mir sowas heute morgen nach dem Aufstehen schon gedacht - die Ohren langziehen sollte man dem Bengel


 
Das wird nicht reichen...jeder Post hier im Thread müsste doch tausend mal mehr wehtun wie ein langezogenes Ohr.


----------



## pArAdRoId (22. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Moin Leute,

nun, mir tut Lower sicherlich auch an manchen Stellen leid, aber das hilft halt alles nichts.

Wer den Thread und dessen Verlauf verfolgt hat und ein wenig Backscene Infos rauslesen kann oder diese bekommen hat, konnte sicherlich erkennen, das an der Stelle nur was passiert, wenn man Druck macht - leider.

Und sehr zu meinem Überraschen war heute tatsächlich - nach der Ankündigung bei Ihm, mich spätestens Freitag bei den Eltern zu melden - das restliche Geld auf dem Konto. 

Somit ist Lower aus meiner Pflicht entlassen. Ich werde jetzt einen Prozessor kaufen und sobald dieser dann bei mir ist, das Paket (und Fotos) für Lower mit dem RMA Zeug (Board, Prozessor) und seinem Ram (4x1 GB) fertig machen, abschicken und hier posten.

Ich danke euch für die Unterstützung und hoffe, den einen oder anderen in meinem Green Spirit Revival Thread wieder zu sehen. Ich habe bezüglich Lower auch keine Handhabe mehr, somit möchte ich Euch bitten selber dran zu bleiben, was die Spende und das Bild angeht. Lower wollte ja dann nach Abschluss noch posten - versprochen hat er es ja.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (22. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Danke für deine Mühe...mal gucken ob er sich jemals nochmal äußert, allerdings wird das wohl nichts...Danke für deine Mühe!!!


----------



## Dommerle (22. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich muss ehrlich sagen ich bin erleichtert und froh, dass es sich doch noch (mehr oder weniger) zum Guten gewendet hat. 
Und jetzt bist du gefragt, Lower: Uploade die Spendenbescheinigung und du hast deine Ruhe. Ganz einfach!


----------



## STSLeon (22. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

freut mich, dass es für dich ein gutes Ende gefunden hat.


----------



## ernest79 (25. März 2011)

Dommerle schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt bist du gefragt, Lower: Uploade die Spendenbescheinigung und du hast deine Ruhe. Ganz einfach!



??? Ist der Scanner defekt?


----------



## McClaine (26. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ne, der kommt erst nächste Woche, also dann in 2 Monaten. Wer dem ganzen Verlauf gefolgt hat weiß was ich meine


----------



## pArAdRoId (29. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ohne da jetzt Salz in die Wunde (durch hochholen des Threads) streuen zu wollen:

Ich bat Lower letzte Woche darum, mir eine Adresse zu benennen, an die ich das Rückpaket schicken darf. Ebenso hab ich ihm für Umme einen 50cm * 20cm Sticker angeboten (ich bin ja nicht nachtragend), sollte er mir vor Versand ein entsprechendes Motiv schicken.

Tja, ratet mal ... somit ist klar, das es ihm nicht nur sch....egal ist, wie sein Output ist, sonder auch wie sein Input ist.


----------



## McClaine (29. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



das dürfte meine aktuellen Gedanken für Lower, die ich nach dem lesen des letzten Posts habe, am besten darstellen...


----------



## -MIRROR- (29. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



McClaine schrieb:


> das dürfte meine aktuellen Gedanken für Lower, die ich nach dem lesen des letzten Posts habe, am besten darstellen...


 
echt geil die Smileys! 

Es hat sich irgendwie bestätigt, als er mir mal schrieb, dass er 14 ist, war es für mich schwer ihn genauso ernst zu nehmen. Abe rirgendwie hab ich es versucht und geschafft, beim Schreiben geht das ja noch. Man kann einen 14-jährigen einfach nicht so für voll nehmen und behandeln wie einen, der schon Erwachsen ist, zumindest geistig. Schade, schade.

Und das hier, wo schon ne ganze Menge Zeit ins Land gegangen ist und er viel nachdenken konnte, kommt immernoch nichts. Das zeugt von noch nicht vorhandener Reife. Man sollte dazu stehen, was man tut, nachdneken und handeln würde da schon helfen zur Selbsterkenntnis.

Und hey. Das hier kommt von mir, der 17 ist, aber schon erwachsen ist. Schaue ich mir manche Leute an, die 20 sind und sich zu einem Studium durchgerungen haben, die sind geistig leider oft so erwachsen wie viele 16-jährige 

Aber naja, das ist wieder eine andere Sache. Man kann das auch gut an der sozialen umgebung von jmd. erkennen. Wer sich mit gleichaltrigen Menschem umgibt ist wahrscheinlich im Durchschnitt. Wer vor allem 18-22-jährige als Freunde hat und sogar den einen oder anderen Erwachsenen und vielleicht eine 18-jährige Freundin hat, wie ich, der dürfte wohl über dem Durchnschnitt liegen. Aber bei Lower kann ich mir vorstellen, dass der sich mit 13-jährigen umgibt und zwar genauso ernsthaft wie mit gleichaltrigen.

Wenn paradroid auf Lowert trifft ist das wie: Fisch trifft Ketchup oder 4-eckig 3-eckig oder so ähnlich -> Passt nicht. Erst recht nicht wenn es schon um so verantwortungsvolle Dinge geht wie Geschäfte, Spendenaktionen oder Sonstiges!


----------



## _Holger_ (30. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Könnte mal jemand der Zeit hat eine kleine Zusammenfassung schreiben?
Bin hier auf Arbeit und hab nicht allzuviel Zeit mir 39 Seite à 50 Posts durchzulesen.
Hab irgendwie keine Ahnung was denn nun eigentlich hier los ist.


----------



## affli (30. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich wär ja eher dafür das Lower hier endlich mal ein Ende / Fazit Postet, damit das TB geschlossen werden kann..!


----------



## Azrael (30. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



_Holger_ schrieb:


> Könnte mal jemand der Zeit hat eine kleine Zusammenfassung schreiben?
> Bin hier auf Arbeit und hab nicht allzuviel Zeit mir 39 Seite à 50 Posts durchzulesen.
> Hab irgendwie keine Ahnung was denn nun eigentlich hier los ist.



Hier gibts ne kurze Zusammenfassung


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (30. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



pArAdRoId schrieb:


> Ohne da jetzt Salz in die Wunde (durch hochholen des Threads) streuen zu wollen:
> 
> Ich bat Lower letzte Woche darum, mir eine Adresse zu benennen, an die ich das Rückpaket schicken darf. Ebenso hab ich ihm für Umme einen 50cm * 20cm Sticker angeboten (ich bin ja nicht nachtragend), sollte er mir vor Versand ein entsprechendes Motiv schicken.
> 
> Tja, ratet mal ... somit ist klar, das es ihm nicht nur sch....egal ist, wie sein Output ist, sonder auch wie sein Input ist.


 
Oh man wie traurig.


----------



## Cleriker (30. März 2011)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, oder?


----------



## Kaki008 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Die ist bereits gestorben.


----------



## floric (30. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

@Lower: Ich bin mir sicher, dass Du das liest. 
Du kannst einfach die Spendenquittung und eventuell ein Bild mit strahlenden Gesichtern hier reinstellen, ohne einem persönlichen Kommentar.
Alles ist gut und wir sind beruhigt.
Es wäre einfach Schade (vor allem für das Hospital), wenn das Geld nie sein Ziel erreicht.


----------



## UnnerveD (30. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



floric schrieb:


> Es wäre einfach Schade (vor allem für das Hospital), wenn das Geld nie sein Ziel erreicht.


 
Es wäre in erster Linie ein Betrugs-/Täuschungsdelikt, da er die Teile durch ein - mehr oder weniger - zweckbezogenes Sponsoring erhalten hat, aber das angestrebte Ziel (Spende) nicht erfüllt wurde.

Wäre ich sein Vater / seine Mutter, würde ich ihm alles wegnehmen, was nur im Entferntesten mit Luxus (Fernseher, PC, Spielekonsole, Handy, Fahrrad etc.) zu tun hat und den Erlös dann ans Hospital spenden.

@Para (falls du das noch liest)
Wie läuft die Kontaktaufnahme mit den Eltern?


----------



## pArAdRoId (30. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Die Kontaktaufnahme mit den Eltern meinerseits hat sich dann gottseidank letztendlich als nicht nötig erwiesen, das Geld kam sogar 3 Tage vor gesetzter Frist an.


----------



## reisball (30. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich hab leider ein wenig den Überblick verloren .
Ist es richtig, dass zwischen dir und Lower alles geklärt ist?
Und wir nur noch auf den Beleg über den Eingang des Geldes beim Spital warten?


----------



## pArAdRoId (30. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

So in der Art, ich warte sogar noch auf die Adresse wohin ich den "defekten Müll" für die RMA zurückschicken darf. Ich werd ihm jetzt allerdings nicht mehr hinterher rennen.

Aber generell könnte er wenn er wollte.


----------



## Dommerle (30. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Lower, Lower, Lower.
Ich versteh das einfach nicht...


----------



## SquadLeader (30. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ihr glaubt doch nicht ernsthaft er hätten in den letzen 2 Monaten auch nur ein einziges mal hier reingeschaut? ;p


----------



## PMueller1 (30. März 2011)

Ich denke schon, dass er das hier alles lesen wird, auch wenn er nichts schreibt, da ihr ihn sowieso nur wieder runtermacht, zumindest die meisten von euch.


----------



## AeroX (30. März 2011)

Vorallem als 14 jähriger junge würd ich auch nicht zurück schreiben. Er wird hier so runter gemacht, finde ich persönlich nicht in Ordnung. Der junge ist 14. 14!!! 

Natürlich hat er Fehler gemacht, aber als 14 jähriger macht man nunmal Fehler und ist sich sicher nicht über die Konsequenzen bewusst. Deshalb sollte man mMn unterlassen ihn so dermaßen fertig zu machen. Auch wenn er es hier und da verdient hat. Der traut sich doch den Rest seines Lebens nicht mehr hier hin. 


MfG 

Ps.: falls er doch keine 14 ist und ich das nur so aufgegriffen habe, nehm ich ALLES  zurück!


----------



## Malkav85 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Nein, er ist wirklich erst 14. Aber Verantwortung muss man in diesem Alter auch schon haben. Und daran mangelt es gewaltig.


----------



## AeroX (30. März 2011)

Verantwortung schützt aber auch vor Fehlern nicht. Na klar sollte er sich mal melden, aber wenn gefühlte 100 Leute hier sagen das  du schei.ße gemacht hast und nur du daran schuld bist ist das wohl kein Wunder wenn er sich nicht meldet.. 

MfG


----------



## Cleriker (30. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Da magst du zwar recht haben, aber besser wird es dadurch ja nicht. Wenn er sich nicht meldet, verfolgt ihn das ewig. Wenn er sich meldet, nur das eine mal. Er hat dann seine schuldigkeit getan, der Rest kann im egal sein und er kann wieder nach vorn sehen.


----------



## AeroX (31. März 2011)

Da hast du irgendwie auch wieder recht  ... 

MfG


----------



## Kaktus (31. März 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ich finde es schade das ihr eine Sache außer Augen lasst..... die Sponsoren.

Wie dämlich muss man sein, einem 14 jähriges Kind zu sponsern?  Ich würde niemanden sponsern der nicht 18 ist oder dessen Eltern mir schriftlich garantieren das sie sich für den Ausgang zur Verantwortung stellen. Ohne dieses freie und willkürliche Sponsoring wäre das Alles gar nicht entstanden. Und mit 14 ist man Kind, gleich wie man es dreht und wendet. Selbst mit 15 oder 16 ist man noch Kind und handelt zu oft Kopflos und hat meist keine Ahnung was auf einen zukommt. Das haben mir meine Eltern damals schon gesagt wenn ich etwas machen wollte und ich habe es nicht geglaubt, mittlerweile weiß ich es. Es ist ein wenig albern auf ihm herum zu hacken. In meinen Augen sind die Sponsoren und die Eltern schuld. Er hat sich einfach nur übernommen und ihr habt ihm Anfangs noch unterstützt und nicht bedacht das es vielleicht zu viel für ihn sein könnte.


----------



## McClaine (5. April 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



AeroX schrieb:


> Verantwortung schützt aber auch vor Fehlern nicht. Na klar sollte er sich mal melden, aber wenn gefühlte 100 Leute hier sagen das  du schei.ße gemacht hast und nur du daran schuld bist ist das wohl kein Wunder wenn er sich nicht meldet..
> 
> MfG


 
Och der arme Junge, dann hören wir auf ihn zu kritisieren und bestätigen ihn noch in seinem Vorhaben. Lower du hast saubere, Fristgerechte und funktionierende Hardware verkauft, wir sind alle so stolz auf dich! - Ironie/Sarkasmusmode Off. 

Leute was denkt ihr den überhaupt? Klar gehts die meisten hier nichts an, ua mich, aber er hat nun mal schei*se gebaut und das nicht nur einmal. Wenn er es hier nicht lernt und sich der Sache stellt(ich nehme mir mal die freiheit zu behaupten, das er es zuhause auch net lernt, sorry dafür) und sich nicht von den Usern belehren lässt; zugegebener Maßen sind schon paar freche Ausreisser dabei, aber eher die Leute, die sich fragen wie man sowas dermaßen in die Länge ziehen kann und keine Lust mehr darauf hat. Alter hin oder her, mit 14/15 weiss man sowas bereits, er hats ja selber schon geschrieben und wirkt auf mich reifer als 15. Aber wo ist der Abschluss!?

Sollen wir ihn denn da noch loben!? Wenn er nicht den schneid hat (was ich nicht glaube) oder einfach keinen Bock mehr auf das ganze Projekt hat (was ich eher glaube) werden ihm wohl die Kommentare hier ziemlich wurscht sein oder?! Er hat einmal geschrieben, das er die Komments usw net nachvollziehen kann und diese sehr aggresiv sind, das war glaub ich sogar sein letzter Post. Ok, seine entscheidung, aber dann den Käufer für seinen Mist geradestehen zu lassen ist schon sehr fragwürdig oder nicht!? Er schrieb privat mit dem Käufer, gab wieder versprechen die er nicht einhielt usw... das nervt ganz einfach und wenn man´s ihm so nicht verklickern kann muss er es eben anders lernen...

Er könnte seinen Abschluss machen, das Geld an das Spital geben und dann wärs der Abschluss für das Projekt und auch ihm, bloß wenn man so wenig Lust hat, wie er die letzten Monate ja schön bewiesen hat, wird das hier nie Enden, so wie das ganze Projekt eben auch... Und zu behaupten er habe Angst hier zu schreiben und sich zu rechtfertigen halte ich persönlich für Quatsch. Weil es ihm bereits letztes Jahr wurscht war, was Leute schrieben, wie das Projekt vorran geht usw...


----------



## pArAdRoId (6. April 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Moin,

so, da ich letztendlich die zu beliefernde Adresse von Lower bekommen habe, werde ich mal sein Rückpaket schnüren. Auf einen Aufkleber hat er verzichtet, das war ihm zu aufwändig, seine Vision auf Photoshop zu bringen. Na egal, sein Problem.

Eine Zusage, das das Geld an das Spital gespendet wird wenn das Paket bei ihm ankommt habe ich per Mail bekommen. Also fix mal alles vorbereitet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das darf alles auf die Reise. Natürlich gesichert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit es nicht heisst, da wäre noch mehr durch den Versand kaputt gegangen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Ramriegel hatte er mir zum Testen mitgeschickt ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... und so dürfen sie auf die Reise gehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier der Übeltäter "Prozessor", hinten gesichert durch eine Plastikabdeckung. Nochmal eine Detailansicht mit Nummer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und schwupps ging er in eine Transportbox. Mir war das dann doch zu heikel das es heisst, der Postbote hätte schlecht eingepackt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also packen wir das Board inkl. Ram in eine Antistatiktüte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und platzieren das ganze in einer DHL Versandbox, mit Luftpolsterfolie eingelegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eingeschlagen und die EVGA Abdeckung und den Prozessor platziert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze dann nochmal umgeschlagen und voila ... äh, das ganze ist mir noch zu unsicher.

Ok, kein Problem, dann geben wir Lower einfach noch eine Probeleselektüre vom Aldi mit ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... und wehe der weiss das nicht zu würdigen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Panzertape zugeklebt (an den dafür vorgesehenen Stellen) und leider war dann mein Packband alle. Da ich, wie bereits gesagt, Krepp nicht so für geeignet halte, verzichte ich heute drauf. Schnell Onlineporto gekauft (gute 16€ Verlangen die Herren in Gelb für versichert und verfolgt) und das Ganze für morgen bereitgelegt.

Morgen wird das Ganze auf Arbeit noch verklebt, damit da auch kein Wasser eindringen kann (ja, nicht auslaufen wie auf der Reise hierher, sondern reinlaufen ) und dem Postboten übergeben.

Tja, das wars wohl dann endgültig von meiner Seite in diesem Thread hier (wenn nichts mehr von Lower in meine Richtung kommt), morgen noch das letzte Bild hochgeladen und dann kann der Letzte das Licht ausmachen. Vielleicht liegt dann beim Wiedereinschalten das Geld schon beim Spital.


----------



## Gnome (7. April 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ohje ohje ohje...was hat sich Lower hierbei nur gedacht. Zum einen bin ich durch die vielen Posts in gewisser Weise traurig, dass jemand so was macht, im weiteren Sinne aber froh, dass jemand den Rechner bekommen hat, der das ganze so bis aufs letzte Detail auseinander nimmt und kontrolliert. Es hätte jemanden treffen können, der absolut null Ahnung von PC hat und das wäre weniger schön. In gewisser Weise ist das hier auch schlimm, weil Paranoid einen kaputten Rechner bekommen hat. Wenigstens lässt sich das ganze über Lower wieder abwickeln. Ich glaub am Ende hat er eher draufgezahlt, anstatt ne Summe gemacht. Schöner Fail. 2000 Euro indn Sand geworfen, haufen Sachen kaputt...aus 2000 Euro, mach Rechner mit Wert von 600 Euro + 400 Euro Reparaturkosten (oder so ). Um ehrlich zu sein würde ich nie den Gedanken ansteuern, nen Spendenmod zu machen. Da ist vornerein schon klar, dass das nichts wird. Klipp und klar Betrug, der aufgedeckt wurde. Wenn man an den falschen gerät, kann das böse Folgen haben. Bestes Beispiel hier...

viel Glück paranoid bei den restlichen Sachen 



PS.: Wieso nimmst du Noppenfolie für das Board? Küchenpapier reicht doch völlig aus in ner Luftpolsterung  [/IronieOff]


----------



## pArAdRoId (8. April 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Ups, ich bin hier ja noch was schuldig.

Nachdem ich also dann in der Arbeit einen Klebe-Abroller in die Finger bekam, wurde das Paket so verklebt, wie ich es für angemessen halte und sonst auch immer mache:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ab hier darfste wieder selber, Lower ... 

Edith: Laut Paketverfolgung wurde das Paket erfolgreich zugestellt.


----------



## McClaine (17. April 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

4 Tage nix, Lower lässt sich sowie so nicht mehr blicken... closen!?


----------



## Malkav85 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Da wir an das Gute im Menschen glauben, bleibt hier noch offen. Es soll ja noch Wunder geben


----------



## ernest79 (17. April 2011)

Hat die Moderation entsprechende Infos?


----------



## pArAdRoId (17. April 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Er hat mir geschrieben das er Ende dieser Woche ein Update machen will. Zuerst wollte er mich vorschieben, aber ich konnte ihm hoffentlich klar machen, das das keine Lösung wäre. Also sind wir mal gespannt.


----------



## PMueller1 (17. April 2011)

Ich finde es gut, dass Lower noch ein abschließendes Wort schreiben will, jedoch fände ich es gut, wenn die Mods direkt nach dem Update den Thread schließen würden, damit nicht wieder auf ihm rumgehackt wird, außer er hat wieder WIRKLICH Mist gemacht.


----------



## -MIRROR- (17. April 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Der wird danach geschlossen, wurde schon angekündigt.

Na dann mal los, Lower .


----------



## floric (17. April 2011)

Ich freue mich darüber. Super!


----------



## McClaine (17. April 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



PMueller1 schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut, dass Lower noch ein abschließendes Wort schreiben will, jedoch fände ich es gut, wenn die Mods direkt nach dem Update den Thread schließen würden, damit nicht wieder auf ihm rumgehackt wird, außer er hat wieder WIRKLICH Mist gemacht.


 
Das ist schon richtig ausgedrück: "außer er hat wieder WIRKLICH Mist gemacht" 
das steht ausser frage 

Bin auch gespannt, schade das der Krimi schon zuende ist 
Ne ernsthaft, wäre schon wenn die Spender und Käufer, sowie Supporter noch was zu sehen bekommen würden, abgesehen von diesem  Thread


----------



## netheral (22. April 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*



pArAdRoId schrieb:


> Er hat mir geschrieben das er Ende dieser Woche ein Update machen will.


Naja, die Woche ist rum und die aktuelle auch bald ...

Finde ich schade, dass da jetzt kein Statement mehr kam. Ist denn jetzt endlich Geld beim Spital angekommen oder is die Sache für Lower jetzt gegessen? So nach dem Motto: Irgendann juckt es ja niemanden mehr, ob da eine Spende war oder nicht?

Lower, Junge, melde dich endlich. Sowas geht nicht immer für dich so spielend über die Bühne. Irgendwann wirst du an jemanden geraten, der dir mit dem Anwalt kommt. 

Aber mir soll es egal sein, ich bin ja schließlich nicht Lower, also kommt der Anwalt nicht zu mir, wenn Lower sich wiederholt so verhält.

Wenigstens hat pArAdRoId jetzt den PC am Laufen. Das ist schonmal die halbe Miete. Aber halb ist nicht komplett.

Schade.


----------



## Lower (22. April 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Guten Abend liebe Gemeinde,

ich möchte jetzt kein langes Statement abliefern, außer dass ich einsehe, dass dieses Projekt einfach viel zu lange gedauert und im Endeffekt für alle Beteiligten kein schönes Ende genommen hat.

Hier der Überweisungsbeleg, das Geld wird vermutlich nach den Feiertagen eintreffen. Mit einem Telefonat habe ich das gesamte Projekt geschildert und das Spital weiß von dem Projekt bescheid.
Wieso es nur 400€ sind? - Ich musste die CPU ersetzen und hatte keine Mittel um das vorzufinanzieren - Nach der RMA und dem Verkauf der Hardware werde ich den Restbetrag überweisen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zur Sicherheit, damit keine Zweifel entstehen. Spenden Sie hier kinderkrebsforschung.at

noch allen Mitlesern einen schönen Abend und angenehme Feiertage,

Lovro


----------



## wintobi (22. April 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Schön das du es jetzt endlich geschafft hast!!


----------



## DaxTrose (22. April 2011)

*AW: Green Spirit - Rechner für St. Anna Kinderspital (neuer Sponsor an Board: S86)*

Somit hat dieses Kapitel sein Ende gefunden!

*--closed--*


----------

